# إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليج



## أَمَة (2 أغسطس 2008)

والدموع تنهمر على وجنتي، أزف خبر إنتقال *شهيدة المسيح السعودية* الحبيبة *سارا* الى النعيم السماوي الذي قال عنه بولس الرسول ​ 
[q-bible]كورنثوس 1 الأصحاح 2 العدد 9 بَلْ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ: «مَا لَمْ تَرَ عَيْنٌ وَلَمْ تَسْمَعْ أُذُنٌ وَلَمْ يَخْطُرْ عَلَى بَالِ إِنْسَانٍ: مَا أَعَدَّهُ اللهُ لِلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَهُ». [/q-bible]

عرفتُ سارا في منتدى مسيحي الخليج ولم يخطر ببالي في بداية المعرفة أنها ممكن أن تكون سعودية أنتصرت على شيطان الإسلام.
كتاباتها كانت تنم عن نضج روحي وعمق إيماني ومحبة متفانية لرب المجد يسوع المسيح بالرغم من عمرها الشاب.​ 
*أستشهدت سارا* من أجل حبيبها ومخلصها يسوع المسيح بعد ان *ضربها اخوها حتى الموت* عندما علم الأهل انها تركت الاسلام وتنصرت من خلال حديث جرى بينها وبينهم، حيث سئمت من حياتها المزدوجة وأرادت ان تعيش حياتها الدينية بكل حرية، ففتش الأهل في جهازها المحمول فوجدوا مجموعة قصائد مسيحيه باللهجة العامية وصور للصليب . 
تحولت الجريمة في الشرطة الى *قضاء الله وقدره* علما بأن سارا قد تم تشويه وجهها وحرقها بالنار من قبل اخوها (*الله المسلمين يقضي ويقدر أن يشوه ويحرق وجه شابة في مقتبل عمرها وتقتل ضربا. ولا يزال الكثيرون من المسلمين يؤمنون به الاها)* 
ولم تسجل الشرطة أن سارا تركت الإسلام أو أنها اعتنقت المسيحية، لربما (كما يقول الخبر) 
http://www.ahewar.org/debat/show.art.asp?aid=142750
بسبب الفضيحة فهي بنت قبيلة معروفة .. وتم التعتيم على الموضوع *وماتت سارا شهيدة* للذي أحبته فوق كل شيء، وهي التي *كانت* *تحلم ان تموت مسيحية *كما جاء بقصيدتها التي نشرتها في ملتقى مسيحي الخليج ردا على احد المتعصبين المسلمين الذي دخل الملتقى وكتب قصيدة يهدد فيها المتنصرين.
لم أرغب في نقل قصيدة التهديد الشيطانية. واليكم قصيدة الشهيدة سارا:​ 
الرب يسوع يهديكم يا مسلمين
و ينور قلوبكم وتحبون الاخرين
الملتقى مايشتم بسيد المرسلين
هو لإضهار الحقيقه وعشانكم تبين
هذي الحقيقه اللي انتم عنها غايبين
وما نقوله هو من كلام سيد المرسلين
واحنا مانعبد الصليب ولانا ابمجانين
احنا نعبد الرب يسوع نور العالمين
محمد تركناه وبدربه محنا سالكين
واتبعنا يسوع المسيح الحق المبين
وبصراحه حنا نحب ديرتنا ومحنا خاينيين
نفتخر انّ حنا مواطنيين سعوديين
كيف نخون وطنّا واهلنا الغالين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
كيف وحنا للموت للسعوديه مستعدين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ديرة اجدادي وامجادي وللقصيد لها كاتبين
ونقول فخر فخر فخر احنا سعوديين
حنا اخترنا طريقنا طريق المهتدين
وكل انسان حر بإختياره اي دين
تكفون اتركونا بحالنا وبيسوع مؤمنين
خلونا نتهنى في حياتنا قبل ساعتنا تحين
دمعتي فوق خدي آآآه والقلب حزين
على حال المتنصرين يا كيف انتم قاسين
والمسيح يقول طوبى لكل المضطهدين
وحنا عشان المسيح لكل شي متحملين
وش لكم وش عليكم احنا كافرين
منتم ابداخلين قبورنا ومعنا مدفونين
خلاص ما تهمني سيوفكم ولا شين
ولا يهمني تهديدكم وما حنا خايفين
والله انا للموت مسيحيه وياعين
ابكي على مافات من عمر ٍ حزين
كنت بعيده عن الرب يسوع عدة اسنين
وسجل يا تاريخ واشهدوا يا شاهدين
احنا مسيحيين بدرب المسيح ماشين
وخذها مني معلومه واحفظها زين
ترى يسوع ربي هو احفظ الحافظين
وانصحك ترثي حالك وتصفق بكفين
وتشوف شكلك من الحقد كيف هو يشين
الانسان اخو الانسان يا متعلمين !!!!!
وين الانسانيه والمحبه وانتم وين
واخر كلامي اصلي لرب العالمين
يسوع المسيح نور الهدايه المبين
يغير المفاهيم ويعدل الموازين
وينشر المحبه بينكم يا مسلمين​ 
*طوباك يا سارا لأنك جاهدت الجهاد الحسن، وأكملت السعي، وحفظت الإيمان، فاستحقيت إكليل البر الذي يهبه الرب الديان لجميع الذين يحبون ظهوره *​ 

[q-bible]

رسالة تيموثاوس الأصحاح الرابع : 7 قَدْ جَاهَدْتُ الْجِهَادَ الْحَسَنَ، أَكْمَلْتُ السَّعْيَ، حَفِظْتُ الإِيمَانَ، 8 وَأَخِيراً قَدْ وُضِعَ لِي إِكْلِيلُ الْبِرِّ، الَّذِي يَهَبُهُ لِي فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ الرَّبُّ الدَّيَّانُ الْعَادِلُ، وَلَيْسَ لِي فَقَطْ، بَلْ لِجَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ ظُهُورَهُ
[/q-bible]



*طوباك يا سارا لأنك احتملتِ التجربة فتزكيتِ وحصلتِ على إكليل الحياة الذي** وعد به الرب الذين يحبونه.* 


[q-bible]

 رسالة يعقوب الأصحاح 1 العدد 12 طُوبَى لِلرَّجُلِ الَّذِي يَحْتَمِلُ التَّجْرِبَةَ، لأَنَّهُ إِذَا تَزَكَّى يَنَالُ «إِكْلِيلَ الْحَيَاةِ» الَّذِي وَعَدَ بِهِ الرَّبُّ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ[/q-bible]​


----------



## Eva Maria (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

مبروك لك يا ساره  لانك ستنالين إكليل الشهادة علي إسم السيد المسيح. 

ليرحمها الرب ويسكنها في النعيم السماوي 
 وليزداد ايماننا باستشهادها تألقا وقوه 


وليعلم القتلة أن كنيسة المسيح لن تقوى عليها أبواب الجحيم


----------



## ارووجة (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

مااحلى الموت من اجل الرب يسوع المسيح
قشعر بدني وبكيت وعرفت اديش انا ضعيفة واديش هي قوية
الله يرحمها ويقوي جميع المتنصرين


----------



## man4truth (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

يا بختها


----------



## اغريغوريوس (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*انا حزنت بس عاوزين نعرف هيا كانت مشتركة في منتدي ملتقي مسيحين الخليج ومين قالك يا امة ربنا معاكي​*


----------



## أَمَة (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



**ماريا** قال:


> مبروك لك يا ساره لانك ستنالين إكليل الشهادة علي إسم السيد المسيح.
> ليرحمها الرب ويسكنها في النعيم السماوي
> وليزداد ايماننا باستشهادها تألقا وقوه
> وليعلم القتلة أن كنيسة المسيح لن تقوى عليها أبواب الجحيم


 
شكرا يا ماريا على مرورك وتعزيتك
الكنيسة باقية لأن راعيها الرب الاله يسوع المسيح الحي.
لا ولن تقوى عليها أبواب الجحيم.
ودماء سارا ستروي تربة السعودية العطشى للرب، وستنبت حياة جديدة لأبنائها الذين سيرون النور عاجلا أم آجلا

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ونعمة​


----------



## أَمَة (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



ارووجة قال:


> مااحلى الموت من اجل الرب يسوع المسيح
> قشعر بدني وبكيت وعرفت اديش انا ضعيفة واديش هي قوية
> الله يرحمها ويقوي جميع المتنصرين


 

شكرا لكلماتك المعزية يا أرووجة
ألموت من أجل المسيح مكسب أبدي.
طوبا لسارا لأنها حصلت على معمودية الدم - معمودية الشهادة، وهي التي كانت تحلم باليوم الذي 
تتعمد فيه.

سلام  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة​


----------



## أَمَة (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



اغريغوريوس قال:


> *انا حزنت بس عاوزين نعرف هيا كانت مشتركة في منتدي ملتقي مسيحين الخليج ومين قالك يا امة ربنا معاكي​*


 
شكرا يا اغريغوريوس على التعزية
أنا حزينة مثلك ولا أزال امسح دموعي. ولكن حزني أكثر من أجل الذين مصممون على العيش في الظلام.
الذين هم في قبضة ابليس مستعبدون ويظنون أنفسهم أحرارا.

علمت الخبر من صديق أتراسل معه في السعودية ترك الإسلام، وصار لادينيا. هو يدخل كثيرا على المواقع اللادينية وكان الخبر جديدا على إحدى هذه المواقع، وبعث لي رسالة فورا.
وقد ذكرت الموقع في الخبر - المشاركة الاولى. يمكنك أن تذهب اليه للمزيد من القراءة، إذ انه يتكلم أيضا عن الأعداد المتزايدة من السعوديين الذين آمنوا في المسيح.

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*سارة اسمها الحقيقي فاطمة, تبلغ من العمر 26 سنة, آمنت بالمسيح وكانت من مؤسسى منتدى "مسيحي الخليج, وكانت مشرفة ذات دور بارز, كانت تواجه مشكلة أن أهلها يريدوها أن تتزوج, لأنها كبرت فى السن, حسب فكرهم, فكانت ترفض الزواج لأنها مسيحية الإيمان, وكانت تطلب أن نصلى من أجل تلك المشكلة, حقاً كم أنا حزين اليوم, فقد كان لنا سهرات جميلة حول شخص المحبوب, الرب يسوع, وها هى استحقت أن تلقاه, وتبذر أول بذار الأستشهاد فى أراضى السعودية, وستكون السعودية للمسيح بدماء شهدائها, وها هى الباكورة
أذكرينا يا شهيدة المسيح أمام العرش النعمة
أن نكون مستحقين الوقوف خلفك فى يوم انتهاء رحلة غربتنا فى هذا العالم
فاطمة, يا عروس المسيح, يا باكورة شهداء السعودية, لقد اشتهيت الموت حباً فى عريسك السماوى
فكان لك مشتهى نفسك​*


----------



## استفانوس (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

لاتوجد لدي كلمات 
فلقد خنقتني الدمعة 



طوباك ياسارا لانك اخذت معمودية الدم
بل طوباك لانك رأيت الرب يسوع وجها لوجه​


----------



## My Rock (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

عادة نبدأ ردودنا في مثل هذه المواضيع ان يعزي الرب اهل الفقيد او الفقيدة و ان يعطيهم الصبر و يقين اللقاء في الملكوت...

لكن الحالة هذه حالة غريبة لكن في طريقها للانتشار فالاخ سارة من الشهداء الاوائل في السعودية و لا عجب ان تكرر هذا الموضوع فالارهاب الاسلامي و وجهه القبيح لن يتغير في يوم و ليلة, لن يكف المسلمين عن قتل اولادهم و بناتهم عن اخوتهم و خواتهم فقط لأيمانهم بعقيدة اخرى و بفكر اخر.

احتار لمن اقدم تعزياتي, فالاهل هم الجناة و البنت هي الضحية
لكن لعل الاصدقاء و من يعرفها على شبكة الانترنت هم اولى بالعزاء اولى بالصبر على فراقها و فقدانها

مبروك عليكِ الاحضان السماوية يا سارة, و ليكن موتك سبب خلاص اهل بيتك, اصدقائك و كل من عرفك و لم يعرفك, صلوا ان يستخدم الرب هذه الحادثة لمجد اسمه و لخلاص كثيرين و لتسمع السعودية كلها بحقيقة استشهاد سارة و بحقيقة ما دونه الانترنت من كتاباتها و افكارها...

رحمتك يا رب..


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*تم تأكيد الخبر من قبل الأتصال بالأخت كاترين, صاحبة منتدى مسيحي الخليج, وهذا ما ذكره الأخ محمد الشمري, أحد المتنصرين السعوديين, والمشاركين فى المنتدى, فى تعليقه على الخبر فى منتدى الأقباط الأحرار




 للأسف الخبـر صحيح انا اتصلت على الاخت كاترين صاحبة الموقع السـابقه وهي بدورها اتصلت احدى زميلات للشهيده في الجامعه في المنطقه الشرقيه وتأكد الخبـر عن طريقها وللأسف الشديد لنا مشـرف كان من قطـر تم القاء القبض عليه، والمصيبه لا اعرف اي معلومات عنه لا اسم لا عنوان ولا حتى عنوان سجنه الحالي...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## the servant (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*





هي اختارت النصيب الصالح​


----------



## أَمَة (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *سارة اسمها الحقيقي فاطمة, تبلغ من العمر 26 سنة, آمنت بالمسيح وكانت من مؤسسى منتدى "مسيحي الخليج, وكانت مشرفة ذات دور بارز, كانت تواجه مشكلة أن أهلها يريدوها أن تتزوج, لأنها كبرت فى السن, حسب فكرهم, فكانت ترفض الزواج لأنها مسيحية الإيمان, وكانت تطلب أن نصلى من أجل تلك المشكلة, حقاً كم أنا حزين اليوم, فقد كان لنا سهرات جميلة حول شخص المحبوب, الرب يسوع, وها هى استحقت أن تلقاه, وتبذر أول بذار الأستشهاد فى أراضى السعودية, وستكون السعودية للمسيح بدماء شهدائها, وها هى الباكورة*
> *أذكرينا يا شهيدة المسيح أمام العرش النعمة*
> *أن نكون مستحقين الوقوف خلفك فى يوم انتهاء رحلة غربتنا فى هذا العالم*
> *فاطمة, يا عروس المسيح, يا باكورة شهداء السعودية, لقد اشتهيت الموت حباً فى عريسك السماوى*​


 

شكرا أخي صوت صارخ على المعلومات الشخصية عن سارا التي أضفتها 
نعم ستكون السعودية للمسيح بدماء شهدائها وسارا حصلت على إمتياز الباكورية في الإستشهاد
ونعم ...أذكرينا يا شهيدةالمسيح أمام العرش النعمة فكان لك مشتهى نفسك​ 
سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة​


----------



## BITAR (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا*
*طوباكى يا سارة يا حبيبه المسيح*
*لقد ربحتى الملكوت*
* ببتوليتك *
*وباستشهادك *
*قد نولتى اكبر اكليل*
*اراد *
*اهلك اكليل *
*ارضى*
*ونولتى انتى بأيمانك على *
*اكليل*
* سماوى*
*فاذكرينا امام عرش النعمة*​


----------



## أَمَة (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



استفانوس قال:


> لاتوجد لدي كلمات ​
> فلقد خنقتني الدمعة ​
> طوباك ياسارا لانك اخذت معمودية الدم
> بل طوباك لانك رأيت الرب يسوع وجها لوجه​


 
شكرا اخي استفانوس على التعزية

لا ازال أمسح الدمع حتى كتابة هذه الكلمات
ولكن عزاؤنا الوحيد هو في الرب يسوع المسيح الذي مات من أجلنا وهو البرئ من كل خطية ومن كل عيب
وبموته إستحقت سارا الملكوت - طوبا لها

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


ونعمة​


----------



## أَمَة (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



My Rock قال:


> عادة نبدأ ردودنا في مثل هذه المواضيع ان يعزي الرب اهل الفقيد او الفقيدة و ان يعطيهم الصبر و يقين اللقاء في الملكوت...
> 
> لكن الحالة هذه حالة غريبة لكن في طريقها للانتشار فالاخ سارة من الشهداء الاوائل في السعودية و لا عجب ان تكرر هذا الموضوع فالارهاب الاسلامي و وجهه القبيح لن يتغير في يوم و ليلة, لن يكف المسلمين عن قتل اولادهم و بناتهم عن اخوتهم و خواتهم فقط لأيمانهم بعقيدة اخرى و بفكر اخر.
> 
> ...


 
شكرا ماي روك على تعزيتك.
نعم سيكون المزيد من الإستشهاد في السعودية 
فهذا عهد تجديد آخر في الحظيرة الاخرى، لتصبح الرعية واحدة والراعي واحد​ 
[q-bible] 



 يوحنا الأصحاح 10 العدد 16 وَلِي خِرَافٌ أُخَرُ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْحَظِيرَةِ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ آتِيَ بِتِلْكَ أَيْضاً فَتَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي وَتَكُونُ رَعِيَّةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ وَرَاعٍ وَاحِدٌ.​
[/q-bible]
ولن يتم ذلك بدون دماء الشهداء لكي يشمل عمل الفداء كامل الحظيرة

تماما كما كانت دماء الشهداء الاول أساساتا واعمدة في بناء المسيحية 
وشكرا للرب الذي منحنا نعمة العقل والإبداع التي نتجت عنها التكنولوجيا الحديثة والانترنت لتكون عاملا في نشر البشارة.​ 
سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة​


----------



## أَمَة (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *تم تأكيد الخبر من قبل الأتصال بالأخت كاترين, صاحبة منتدى مسيحي الخليج, وهذا ما ذكره الأخ محمد الشمري, أحد المتنصرين السعوديين, والمشاركين فى المنتدى, فى تعليقه على الخبر فى منتدى الأقباط الأحرار*


 
شكرا لك يا صوت صارخ لمتابعتك في التأكيد على صحة الخبر.

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة​


----------



## أَمَة (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



the servant قال:


> هي اختارت النصيب الصالح​


 
نعم هي اختارت النصيب الصالح بملئ ارادتها.
كان عندها الإختيار بين إخفاء إيمانها والشهادة
فاختارت الأفضل الذي لم يقوى أهلها أن ينزعوه منها.​ 
[q-bible]


 لوقا الأصحاح 10 العدد 42 وَلَكِنَّ الْحَاجَةَ إِلَى وَاحِدٍ. فَاخْتَارَتْ مَرْيَمُ النَّصِيبَ الصَّالِحَ الَّذِي لَنْ يُنْزَعَ مِنْهَا». [/q-bible]​ 
طوبا لسارا لأنها أحسنت الإختيار​ 
سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة​


----------



## أَمَة (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



BITAR قال:


> *مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا*​
> 
> *طوباكى يا سارة يا حبيبه المسيح*
> *لقد ربحتى الملكوت*
> ...


 
نعم يا Bitar سارة ربحت الملكوت
ونالت الإكليل السماوي الذي لا يفتى​ 
اردد معك:
اذكرينا يا سارا امام عرش النعمة​ 
سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة​


----------



## Fadie (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*نالت مجد عظيم نتمنى ان نناله , نسألها ان تشفع لنا أمام المسيح.*


----------



## أَمَة (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



Fadie قال:


> *نالت مجد عظيم نتمنى ان نناله , نسألها ان تشفع لنا أمام المسيح.*


 
آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن​


----------



## ava bishoy son (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*رغم حزنى الشديد على انتقالها بهذة الطريقة التى تدل وتبرهن على ارهاب الة الاسلام وطريقة تعاملة مع من يتركة متجسدة في اخيها.
الا اننى شديد الفرح لانها مع السيد المسيح لة كل المجد .. وفى احضان السيدة العذراء والشهدا القديسين.
نطلب منها تذكرنا قدام القدير .. وتصلى من اجل ضعفنا.
واتمنى انى اكون مثلها وفى مكانتها التى نالتها وتعيشها الان.
صلوا من اجلى.
*


----------



## مسعد خليل (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

افرحى وتهللى ياسارة لقد نلت الملكوت بمعمودية الدم واعترافك بالرب يسوع المسيح المخلص فهتيئا لك الفردوس مع الشهداء والقديسين أذكرينا يا شهيدة المسيح أمام العرش النعمة


----------



## duosrl (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

مااحلى الموت من اجل الرب يسوع المسيح

سوءال بسيط

لماذا لانحافظ علي اخوتنا الجداد


----------



## كفتوس (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم الفتاه ماتت كافره بسبب دين المسيحيه الذي فرق بينها وبين أهلها 
الحمد لله علي نعمة الاسلام وعموما نالت جزائها


----------



## ava bishoy son (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



كفتوس قال:


> لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم الفتاه ماتت كافره بسبب دين المسيحيه الذي فرق بينها وبين أهلها
> الحمد لله علي نعمة الاسلام وعموما نالت جزائها



*هل جزاء من يختار دين غير الاسلام القتل؟؟؟؟؟ اهذة الحرية فى نظرك؟؟؟؟
لا تعليق
هذة صورة اخرى متجسدة للارهاب​*


----------



## sameh7610 (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*طوبـــــــاكى يا سارا

يا حبيبــــــــــة المســـــــــيح​*


----------



## maged300 (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

سارة الحبيبة لقد نلتى اكليل الشهادة فطوباكى ايتها الشهيدة سارة ازكرينا قدام عرش النعمة وبركة صلاتك تكون معنا امين


----------



## My Rock (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



كفتوس قال:


> لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم الفتاه ماتت كافره بسبب دين المسيحيه الذي فرق بينها وبين أهلها
> الحمد لله علي نعمة الاسلام وعموما نالت جزائها


 

الاخ كفتوس من اصحاب العقول المتحجرة و الاجسام المتفجرة
فعقله غير صالح للتفكير و جسمه غير نافع الا لدناسة هذا العالم و قتل الابرياء

الاخ لم يفكر بان الانسان هذه قتلت و ماتت بسبب الارهاب الاسلامي, بل فكر ماهي عقيدتها و انها كافرة!

و بعدها يحمد اسلامه على ارهابه و شريعته التي امرت بقتل الاخت سارة و بعدها يبين لنا وساخة هذه العقيدة و يصفح بالجزاء الحسن

خسئت انت و من شابه افكارك


----------



## القسيس محمد (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

وان كان ولابد
فنحن جسر يعبرون علينا من الظلمه الى النووووووور
ساره
اذكرينا فيما عندك
وانا متيقن انك مشغوله الان بالمجد السماوى مع القديسين
صلوووووا من اجل كل المتعبين 
امين


----------



## القسيس محمد (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

افرحى يا شهيده وتهللى فاسمك لن ينسى بعد الان 
طوووووووباكى


----------



## Coptic Man (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

طوباكي يا سارة فلقد نلتي اكليل الشهادة

اذكرينا امام عرش النعمة امام فادينا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح

الحياة هي المسيح والموت هو ربح


----------



## lo-pra (3 أغسطس 2008)

*سارة تنضم الى سحابة الشهود...*

*عبرانين 11
وآخرون عذبوا ولم يقبلوا النجاة لكي ينالوا قيامة افضل. 36 وآخرون تجربوا في هزء وجلد ثم في قيود ايضا وحبس. رجموا نشروا جربوا ماتوا قتلا بالسيف طافوا في جلود غنم وجلود معزى معتازين مكروبين مذلين. وهم لم يكن العالم مستحقا لهم.تائهين في براري وجبال ومغاير وشقوق الارض.



عبرانين 12
1 لذلك نحن ايضا اذ لنا سحابة من الشهود مقدار هذه محيطة بنا لنطرح كل ثقل والخطية المحيطة بنا بسهولة ولنحاضر بالصبر في الجهاد الموضوع امامنا 2 ناظرين الى رئيس الايمان ومكمله يسوع الذي من اجل السرور الموضوع امامه احتمل الصليب مستهينا بالخزي فجلس في يمين عرش الله.فتفكروا في الذي احتمل من الخطاة مقاومة لنفسه مثل هذه لئلا تكلوا وتخوروا في نفوسكم*


----------



## My Rock (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

[q-bible] 
يوحنا الأصحاح 16 العدد 2 سَيُخْرِجُونَكُمْ مِنَ الْمَجَامِعِ* بَلْ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ فِيهَا يَظُنُّ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقْتُلُكُمْ أَنَّهُ يُقَدِّمُ خِدْمَةً لِلَّهِ*. 
[/q-bible]


----------



## maarttina (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*



			أقتباس كتابي 

يوحنا الأصحاح 16 العدد 2 سَيُخْرِجُونَكُمْ مِنَ الْمَجَامِعِ بَلْ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ فِيهَا يَظُنُّ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقْتُلُكُمْ أَنَّهُ يُقَدِّمُ خِدْمَةً لِلَّهِ.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

من احلي ايات الكتاب المقدس في المواقف ده لانها بتبينلك مدي جهل وعجز المسلم 
بجد انا مش مصدقه ان في انسان ممكن يكون مقتنع وعنده عقل ان اي شريعة سماوية مهما كانت غير الاسلام القبيح ده يامر بالقتل*


----------



## أَمَة (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



abanoubchrist قال:


> *رغم حزنى الشديد على انتقالها بهذة الطريقة التى تدل وتبرهن على ارهاب الة الاسلام وطريقة تعاملة مع من يتركة متجسدة في اخيها.*
> *الا اننى شديد الفرح لانها مع السيد المسيح لة كل المجد .. وفى احضان السيدة العذراء والشهدا القديسين.*
> *نطلب منها تذكرنا قدام القدير .. وتصلى من اجل ضعفنا.*
> *واتمنى انى اكون مثلها وفى مكانتها التى نالتها وتعيشها الان.*
> *صلوا من اجلى.*


 
الرب يكون معك ويقويك عزيزي abanoubchrist

ليكن اسم الرب مباركا في شهدائه وقديسيه

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ونعمة​


----------



## فلة ميخائيل رزق (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

صلى لاجلى امام عرش النعمة


----------



## أَمَة (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



مسعد خليل قال:


> افرحى وتهللى ياسارة لقد نلت الملكوت بمعمودية الدم واعترافك بالرب يسوع المسيح المخلص فهتيئا لك الفردوس مع الشهداء والقديسين أذكرينا يا شهيدة المسيح أمام العرش النعمة


 
نعم يا مسعد خليل
هنئيا لسارا وللكنيسة التي زاد عدد قديسيها.
نعم  أذكرينا يا سارا الشهيدة المسيح أمام العرش النعمة

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة
​


----------



## wowhaya (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

الصلاة والسلام على محمد رسول الله (محمد هو النيى الحق وخاتم المرسلين ) فداك ابى وامى ومالى وابنى وكل اقربائى ) يارسول الله لقد نالت هذة الفتاة العقاب الخطاء . ايها المسيحيون احمد الله انكم لا تامنون بديينا فالجنة ان تسعنا جميعا والشيطان هو من شبة لكم ما انتم فيه فما تقولنه ان الله ترك هذة الفتاة تحرق وكيف نامن بة  . فكيف تامنون برب يصلب  . وكيف تقدسون صليب هو فى الاصل اداة للعذاب ابن العقل اية الناس  . نبيكم ائمن بة و بكتابة الانجيل بناء على اوامر نبى العالمين محمد صلى الله علية وسلم وبالنسبه للفقيدة فلا تحزنو فسيتم عمل حفلة شواء على شرفكم فى جهنم ورئيس رابتتكم ابليس عليه لعنة الله وبصقة منى لكم


----------



## ZIZO1 (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

أحبائي في المسيح
لنعلم جيداً أن فاطمة بتولة المسيح لم تكن الأولى و لن تكون الأخيرة لان في أحضان المسيح متسع لمن يقبلون فدائه و هذا ما قد سبق ووعد به رب المجد أن لهم ملكوت السموات فطوبى لها و لمن سيتبعونها في أرض كانت و ستعود لحظيرة الراعي الأمين و لكن الثمن هو دماء ذكية سفكت و ستسفك من أجل أسمه .
هنياء لك يا بتول المخلص يا سارا


----------



## أَمَة (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



duosrl قال:


> مااحلى الموت من اجل الرب يسوع المسيح
> 
> سوءال بسيط
> 
> لماذا لانحافظ علي اخوتنا الجداد


 
نعم يا duosrl !!! ما أحلى الموت من أجل الرب يسوع المسيح لأنه ربح  ​ 

[q-bible]
21 لأَنَّ لِيَ الْحَيَاةَ هِيَ الْمَسِيحُ وَالْمَوْتُ هُوَ رِبْحٌ.​[/q-bible]

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ونعمة​


----------



## maarttina (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



> الصلاة والسلام على محمد رسول الله (محمد هو النيى الحق وخاتم المرسلين ) فداك ابى وامى ومالى وابنى وكل اقربائى ) يارسول الله لقد نالت هذة الفتاة العقاب الخطاء . ايها المسيحيون احمد الله انكم لا تامنون بديينا فالجنة ان تسعنا جميعا والشيطان هو من شبة لكم ما انتم فيه فما تقولنه ان الله ترك هذة الفتاة تحرق وكيف نامن بة . فكيف تامنون برب يصلب . وكيف تقدسون صليب هو فى الاصل اداة للعذاب ابن العقل اية الناس . نبيكم ائمن بة و بكتابة الانجيل بناء على اوامر نبى العالمين محمد صلى الله علية وسلم وبالنسبه للفقيدة فلا تحزنو فسيتم عمل حفلة شواء على شرفكم فى جهنم ورئيس رابتتكم ابليس عليه لعنة الله وبصقة منى لكم


يعني هو السؤال بسيط المشكلة عند حضرتك في ان الرب يصلب والا اله شبه نفسه بالحمار ؟وفي القرأن كمان مش حتي حديث ؟؟؟وعجبي


----------



## القسيس محمد (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



wowhaya قال:


> الصلاة والسلام على محمد رسول الله (محمد هو النيى الحق وخاتم المرسلين ) فداك ابى وامى ومالى وابنى وكل اقربائى ) يارسول الله لقد نالت هذة الفتاة العقاب الخطاء . ايها المسيحيون احمد الله انكم لا تامنون بديينا فالجنة ان تسعنا جميعا والشيطان هو من شبة لكم ما انتم فيه فما تقولنه ان الله ترك هذة الفتاة تحرق وكيف نامن بة  . فكيف تامنون برب يصلب  . وكيف تقدسون صليب هو فى الاصل اداة للعذاب ابن العقل اية الناس  . نبيكم ائمن بة و بكتابة الانجيل بناء على اوامر نبى العالمين محمد صلى الله علية وسلم وبالنسبه للفقيدة فلا تحزنو فسيتم عمل حفلة شواء على شرفكم فى جهنم ورئيس رابتتكم ابليس عليه لعنة الله وبصقة منى لكم



انا عارف ان المو ضوع مش مكانه بس مش فاهم يعنى المسيح اخد اوامره من محمد ؟؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



wowhaya قال:


> الصلاة والسلام على محمد رسول الله (محمد هو النيى الحق وخاتم المرسلين ) فداك ابى وامى ومالى وابنى وكل اقربائى ) يارسول الله لقد نالت هذة الفتاة العقاب الخطاء . ايها المسيحيون احمد الله انكم لا تامنون بديينا فالجنة ان تسعنا جميعا والشيطان هو من شبة لكم ما انتم فيه فما تقولنه ان الله ترك هذة الفتاة تحرق وكيف نامن بة . فكيف تامنون برب يصلب . وكيف تقدسون صليب هو فى الاصل اداة للعذاب ابن العقل اية الناس . نبيكم ائمن بة و بكتابة الانجيل بناء على اوامر نبى العالمين محمد صلى الله علية وسلم وبالنسبه للفقيدة فلا تحزنو فسيتم عمل حفلة شواء على شرفكم فى جهنم ورئيس رابتتكم ابليس عليه لعنة الله وبصقة منى لكم


 

هذه هي اخلاق المسلمة تتوعد بحفلة شواء لنا في جهنم و تلعننا كما لعنت ابليس و تبصق على خلق الله

قارنوا بين هذه المسلمة و بين سارا.. قارنوا و شاهدوا الفرق بأعينكم..


----------



## maarttina (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

الحقيقة يا جماعة انا شايفه ان الردود عالمسلميين هنا فكرة فاشلة لان الحوار مش هيستمر تجاهلو المداخلات الشاذه بتاعتهم كل هدفهم استفذاذ مشاعرنا بس


----------



## fredyyy (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*لن نحزن على سارا لأنها الآن في المجد ترنم وتسبح وتسجد للمسيح*

*دعونا نرنم ما عاشته وتحقق فيها*
**********************​ 



*سألوذ بحبك من جهلي من شهواتي *
*لن أخشى الموت فقد صرت أنت حياتي*​*أدعوك تعالى ففي قلبي شوقٌ غامر*
*وبقربـك يولـد فـي عمـري عمـرٌ آخــر*​
*إلهي أنت أحمدك أرفعك أشدو لك*
​*لقد لازت بحب المسيح الذي لم تجده حولها*

*ولم تخشى الموت فالمسيح أصبـح حياتهـا*

*ودعت المسيح بأن يأتي لكنهـا ذهـبت إليه*

*وُولد لها عمرٌ آخر حياة أبدية مع المسيح*

*والآن هي تحمد وترِّفع بل تشدو للمسيح*


*وإن قتلوكي سارا ... لكنهم لم يقتلوا المسيح ... لأنه سيظل الى الأبد حي*
​*سارا ..... لن نقول *

*وداعـــــــاً بل إلى اللقـــــــاء*​​


----------



## amjad-ri (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

مبروك لك يا ساره لانك ستنالين إكليل الشهادة علي إسم السيد المسيح. 

ليرحمها الرب ويسكنها في النعيم السماوي 
وليزداد ايماننا باستشهادها تألقا وقوه 


وليعلم القتلة أن كنيسة المسيح لن تقوى عليها أبواب الجحيم​


----------



## sam_msm (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

       عجيب اخوتى الاحباء ..هل يعود مرة اخرى عصر الاستشهاد

      هل الايمان الى الدم .......مازال فى نفوس البشر 

     هل مازالت هنا قلوب اتسعت لمحبة المسيح الى هذه الدرجة

    هل ابطال العصور القديمة ..عادوا من جديد

    حقيقى لا يجب ان نحزن ابدآ ....بل نفرح كل الفرح

  طوبى طوبى للاموات الذين يموتون في الرب منذ الآن.نعم يقول الروح لكي يستريحوا من اتعابهم.واعمالهم تتبعهم رؤ 14 : 13

حقيقى طوبى لك ايها الاخت القديسة . التى فرحت السماء كلها بشهادتك

طوبى لك ..لان محبة المسيح فى قلبك زادت على حب الحياة والعالم

انت الاقوى انت الحية والى الابد

يظن من يقتلك انه سبب لك ازى ابدآ لان الموت غير قادر ان يؤزيك 

انه يوم اكليك هذا اليوم احتفلت السماء وملائكة المسيح بيك يا عروس المسيح

انت صرت فخر لنا وللايمان واعدتى زمن الشهداء .اختى القديسة من قريب كنا نقراء عن هؤلاء الشهداء

اليوم لا نقراء عنهم فقط بل هم فى عصرنا أيضآ . شرفتى عصرنا بدمك

نرجوكى ان تذكرينا جميع امام ربنا يسوع المسيح ليرحمنا ويثبت ايماننا


----------



## أَمَة (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



كفتوس قال:


> لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم الفتاه ماتت كافره بسبب دين المسيحيه الذي فرق بينها وبين أهلها
> الحمد لله علي نعمة الاسلام وعموما نالت جزائها


 
كافرة بنظر السالكين في طريق الظلمة
لأنهم بعيدين عن النور ويجهلون حكمة الله في خلاصه للبشر​ 

[q-bible]


 كورنثوس 1 الأصحاح 1 العدد 21 لأَنَّهُ إِذْ كَانَ الْعَالَمُ فِي حِكْمَةِ اللهِ لَمْ يَعْرِفِ اللهَ بِالْحِكْمَةِ اسْتَحْسَنَ اللهُ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ بِجَهَالَةِ الْكِرَازَةِ [/q-bible]

نحن نتكلم بما نعلم أما أنتم فتتكلمون بما تجهلون​ 
[q-bible]



 كورنثوس 1 الأصحاح 2 العدد 13 الَّتِي نَتَكَلَّمُ بِهَا أَيْضاً لاَ بِأَقْوَالٍ تُعَلِّمُهَا حِكْمَةٌ إِنْسَانِيَّةٌ بَلْ بِمَا يُعَلِّمُهُ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ قَارِنِينَ الرُّوحِيَّاتِ بِالرُّوحِيَّاتِ. [/q-bible]​ 
الرب ينوركم ويهديكم​ 
سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة​


----------



## أَمَة (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



sameh7610 قال:


> *طوبـــــــاكى يا سارا​*
> 
> 
> *يا حبيبــــــــــة المســـــــــيح*​


 
مستحقة ...:yaka: مستحقة...:yaka:
 مستحقة...:yaka:​


----------



## أَمَة (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



my rock قال:


> الاخ كفتوس من اصحاب العقول المتحجرة و الاجسام المتفجرة
> فعقله غير صالح للتفكير و جسمه غير نافع الا لدناسة هذا العالم و قتل الابرياء
> 
> الاخ لم يفكر بان الانسان هذه قتلت و ماتت بسبب الارهاب الاسلامي, بل فكر ماهي عقيدتها و انها كافرة!
> ...


 
لأنهم يعيشون في الظلمة وحاسبينها نور
مستعبدين للشيطان وتحت نيره ويحسبون أنفسهم أحرارا

الرب ينورهم ويفتح عقولهم - آمين​


----------



## أَمَة (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



ابانووب قال:


> وان كان ولابد
> فنحن جسر يعبرون علينا من الظلمه الى النووووووور
> ساره
> اذكرينا فيما عندك
> ...


 
أصبت عزيزي أبانوب
نحن  *فعلا *جسر يعبرون علينا من الظلمه الى النور

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة​


----------



## أَمَة (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



ابانووب قال:


> افرحى يا شهيده وتهللى فاسمك لن ينسى بعد الان
> طوووووووباكى


 
ليكن ذكرها مؤبدا
هذه صلاتنا في الكنيسة على أرواح المؤمنين
وتعني ذكرها في كتاب الملكوت

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة​


----------



## fredyyy (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*




wowhaya قال:


> ...........





wowhaya قال:


> فداك ابى وامى ومالى وابنى وكل اقربائى
> 
> *وهل ُتضحي بكل هؤلاء إلا نفسك ( قمة الأنانية )*​
> ....... فالجنة ..........
> ...





*لقد ذهبت سارا الى الفردوس .... وأنتِ تنتظرين عذاب القبر *

*ذهبت سارا الى الفرح الأبدي .... وأنت تنتظرين الثعبان الأقرع*

*ذهبت سارا لتكون مع القديسين .... وأنت نتتظرين أن يضيق القبر عليكِ ويُكسر ضلوعك*



*فكري قبل أن ُيمزق الحقد قلبك ... أين ستقضي الأبدية وأين الضمان*


----------



## أَمَة (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



Coptic Man قال:


> طوباكي يا سارة فلقد نلتي اكليل الشهادة
> 
> اذكرينا امام عرش النعمة امام فادينا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح
> 
> الحياة هي المسيح والموت هو ربح


 

آميــــــــــــــــــــــن​


----------



## fredyyy (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



wowhaya قال:


> اريد منكم من يجدثنى الان


 

*إذهبي الى قسم الأسئلة والإجوبة المسيحية*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=12http://http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=12*


----------



## fdgg gffg (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

احبائىاكتب لكم تحت عنوان_ قلوب ملتهبة_​في يوم من الايام عندما كنت اقرا في الانجيل في رسالة بولس الرسول الى العبرانين اص 13 عدد12 :15  "لذلك يسوع ايضا لكي يقدس الشعب بدم نفسة تالم خارج الباب فلنخرج اذا الية خارج المحلة حاملين عارة  لان ليس لنا مدينة باقية لكننا نطلب العتيدة      احبائي ينبغي ان لا نحزن كثيرا علي شهدائنا   لانهم في احضان رب المجد وهو يري في هذا الاضطهاد نعمة وبركة للعتيدين ان يرثو الخلاص  بل يجب ان نتنبة كثيرا الي ماسمعنا لئلا نفوتة  لانة يجب ان يكون لسان حالنا لي اشتهاء ان انطلق واكون مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدااا لانة وهب لكم ان لا تؤمنو فقط بل ان تتالموا ايضا  من اجلة فلنثق ايضا انة قد غلب العالم وسيكون لنا ضيق في العالم  هو هو امس واليوم والي الابد  يسوع يستطيع ان يسكب التعزية والرجاء في انتقال الاخت  سارة  والرب يستطيع ان يغير ويعمل ونحن نوصية كمؤمنين علي عملة لان عملة في وسط السنين يحيية والهي ومسيحي بمحبتة الغامرة يدوم فيكم ومعكم من الان والى الابد امين      ................صلوا لأجلي انا المسكين        m o


----------



## fredyyy (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



wowhaya قال:


> مارتينا ( الجنة هى ما يستمتع به البشر بدون حدود ففى الدنيا حرم الخمر والزنا ) انما فى الجنة الخمر ليس ماتعرفينة عن خمر الدنيا وحور العين هى هدية للرجال لمن التزم وقهر الشيطان ولم يزنى
> اما حديثك عن انة لايوجد اسر مسيحية تعزب اى فرد يؤمن بالنبى محمد , فهذا عار عليكى فاين اسود الاديرة . لعقاب من يترككم , ويذهب للدين الحق وسؤال افهم منك ان المسيحى اللى بيسلم لوجة اللة بتسافلو مارتينا انتى مفكيش دماغ اصلا


 

*إذهبي الى قسم الأسئلة والإجوبة المسيحية*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=12

* 
*هذا القسم ليس للحوارات أو الأسئلة
*


----------



## fredyyy (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



wowhaya قال:


> الرابط لا يعمل


 
*الاسئلة و الاجوبة المسيحية *


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=12


----------



## ZIZO1 (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

تخيلوا معي مدى سماحة الأسلام الذي تددل علية عبارة ( الحمد لله أنكم لا تؤمنون بالإسلام لان الجنة مش هتساعنا ) يا خبر أبيض.   يعني لو عرف مثلا ان مافضلش في الجنة غير خمس مطارح ( كراسي )  هيدعي على باقي المسلمين بالكفر عشان يضمن له مطرح من الخمسة.
يا أخي رحمة رب المجد أوسع و أكبر من أن يحدها عدد البشر الى يوم القيامة و في الجنة متسع لكل من يطلب الحياة الأبدية,, و لكن أنا أعلم أن كلامي لن يدخل قلبك لانك بإختصار لا تعلم شيئ عن الكلمات الأتية:
( الحياة الأبدية  -  الفداء  - المحبة المسيحية - حب العدو قبل الصديق - طلب الغفران لمن يسئ اليك). 
كلها معان لا تعرفها و لم تعشها و لم تأمر عقيدتك بإتباعها  , كلها معان ترمز عندك و في مفهومك للزل للخنوع للجبن ( كيف أحب عدوي ؟؟؟؟ أزاي أسامح الي يهزاء بي أو بالرسول بتاعي ) أمال مين الي حيستخدم السيف و يقيم حدود الله ( و كأن الله تحت ولاية المسمين و هم اللى هيجيبو له حقة من النصارى الكفار ) أنا مستغرب والله هو ربنا في عرف العقيدة الإسلامية محتاج وصاية و حد يجبله حقه ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*رجاء من مشرف القسم *

*حذف كل المشاركات التي لا تخص الموضوع*​


----------



## maarttina (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

لا من فضلكم هاله شاطره هي عاوزه تقنعني انا انا بس اللي هناقشها انا مستنياكي في قسم حوار الديان يا هاله تعالي علشان نتناقش براحتنا


----------



## النهيسى (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

قرأت الموضوع بحزن أرضى ,, وبفرح سماوى *,, صارت شهيده ,,*
هى تزف الان الى الفردوس مع ترانيم الملائكه
مع الاباء ابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب
وهقول لمن صنع هذا ربنا يسامحك .......... خدمتها مش قتلتها ,,, *صارت شهيده[/size*]


----------



## النهيسى (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

معلش متوتر مش عارف اكتب ايه سامحونى
الله ينيح روحها فى فردوس النعيم


----------



## milad hanna (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

يارب كما اعطيت تلاميذك القوة بالروح القدس لكى يجاهرو بالايمان باسمك القدوس اعطى عبيدك هذه القوة فى هذه الايام فقد انحلت قيود الشيطان وقام يحارب الكنيسة فنحن فى حاجة شديدة اليك فلا تتركنا لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين اما الشهيدة سارة فبرغم حزننا عيها الا انى اقول هنيئا لك بسلامة وصولك للسماء متوجة باكليل الاستشهاد واكليل البتولية واكليل البر هنيئا لك فى احضان الرب يسوع الذى سوف يمسح كل دموع العذاب التى عانيت منها من فضلك صلى من اجلنا وطوباك فى فردوس النعيم مع السلامة يا سارة


----------



## antonius (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

يا رب اجعلنا ننل هذه النعمة ايضا
قوي ايماننا لنكون بقوة سارة العظيمة

...
شمعة اخرى تحترق لاجل اسمك يا رب فتمجد..
مبروك لكي يا سارة الملكوت ومعمودية الدم..


كلمات تتدفق...في رثاء بنت الرب سارا

بنتٌ مسلمةُ كانت وحيدةً    ........+.........في بلدٍ يحاربُ الربَ واسمه 
في السعودية ارضُ الحجاز   .......+.........              حيثُ الحياةَ بلا انجيلٍ ولا توراه
حيثُ السيف المحمدي       ........+..........   يضرب       بكل عنفٍ وقسوةٍ وسفاه 
فتحت قلبها للربِ ومَحبته..........+..........                وآمنت بالمسيحِ رباً واله
قَبلَت بالرب فاديا ومخلصا      ..........+...........                وسكتت عن ايمانها والاله
ٍٍٍٍٍٍٍ
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

وفي يومٍ ما عادت تحتمل     ...........+..........                فصارحت اهلها بالحقيقة 
قالت لهم ربي يسوع الاله   ..........+........                وانا عن محمدكم بعيدة
وانا سأعبدهُ ما حييت        ............+............                       وسأجرع لأجل مجده المُرّة
في دولةِ الاضطهادِ قالتها     ............+..........                  وامامَ مَن لا عقول لهم المَرّة
فصرخت الصحراء وغرقت بالمياه...........+...........      صرخ الروح القدس من داخل الفتاة

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

فاطمةٌ إسمُها منذ الطفولة   ........+..........               أصبح بنت المسيح الرب
عرفت نِهايتها ومَصيرها   ولكنها.........+......... َتقدمت بثباتٍ خلاب
وضعت نوراً في وجه الوحوش  .........+.........          فارتعبوا واختبأوا خلف النقاب
شمعةً في بلادِ الظلمةِ أشعَلت .........+.........       وستضل مشتعلةً في السراب
لن يطفئ مجد المسيح أحدا     .........+..........          ولا حتى سيف محمدٍ الغراب

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

ضربوها عذبوها قتلوها ذبحوها    ..........+..........                اهلها بكل وحشية وغباء 
مريضون بمرضٍ الإسلامُ يُدعى    ............+............                 حيث سفك الدَمِ عقيدتهم بَدَل الإخاء
حيث يقتل الأخ اخته بوحشيةٍ       ............+............     فما بالكم؟ وما هذا الداء!
فأي عقل وأي اله هذا !            .............+..............                            ليس يقدر الا على قتل الضعفاء
ولكنها لم تتألم لم تَصرُخ بل        ...........+...........         فَرِحة        تغني لِملقى ربَّ البهاء
ضربةٌ بعد ضربةٌ واخرى            ............+.............                               دمٌ يسيل ووجه علاه الشقاء
شقاءٌ في الدنيا لقت بسبب إسمه      .............+.........            ولكن قلبها ينبض بالحبِ والعطاء
بحارٌ إحترقت عند رجليها تلتهب         ..........+.........                    تَصرخُ البِحارُ ما هذا الهُراء ؟
أدينٌ هذا ام إجرامٌ  وحرب وقتال ؟        ............+...........                أربٌ هذا أم إنّهُ جبانٌ وربُّ بلاء!
سينتهي عصر الشر هذا وسيكون       ...........+...........                  نور الربّ فوق الحجر الأسود عاليٌّ مُضاء 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

شهيدة المسيح أنتي وبِنته       ...........+..........              دَمُكي مباركٌ في ملكوتِ الربِّ موجود
بعقلكي فُقتي خداع محمدٍ       ...........+...........         وقبلتي الرب وقهرتي كل الوجود
لن يهم إن ضربوكي..ان قتلوكي      ...........+............المهم انكي بين القديسين تعيشين الخلود
شهيدةٌ سيذكركي العالمُ كله        ............+...........                 من أوائل من ماتوا لأجله في دولة آل سعود
شَهيدة تهلّل بِكي السّماء           ...............+...............                      يَرقصون ويُرنّمون لأجلكي يا مَن كسرتي لأجل المسيح كل حدود

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

نبكي اختنا سارا بدموع فرح طالبين من الرب أن يقوينا وان يجعلنا مثلها شموعا نحترق في سبيل مجده 
طالبين منه ان يرحمنا 
طالبين منه ان ينور اهلها ومن قتلها ليعرفوا المسيح الرب الاله الحقيقي
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## اغريغوريوس (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



> يارب كما اعطيت تلاميذك القوة بالروح القدس لكى يجاهرو بالايمان باسمك القدوس اعطى عبيدك هذه القوة فى هذه الايام فقد انحلت قيود الشيطان وقام يحارب الكنيسة فنحن فى حاجة شديدة اليك فلا تتركنا لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين اما الشهيدة سارة فبرغم حزننا عيها الا انى اقول هنيئا لك بسلامة وصولك للسماء متوجة باكليل الاستشهاد واكليل البتولية واكليل البر هنيئا لك فى احضان الرب يسوع الذى سوف يمسح كل دموع العذاب التى عانيت منها من فضلك صلى من اجلنا وطوباك فى فردوس النعيم مع السلامة يا سارة



*امين اخويا الحبيب ينبغي الا نحزن وان حزنا نحزن علي انفسنا الرب يبارك حياتك

اغريغوريوس*


----------



## القسيس محمد (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

سلام ونعمه

الاخت هاله ضيفتنا بالمنتدى
وهتاخد جوله فكريه فيه
وهايتمجد الاله القادر 
وبمشيئته هاينفتح 
قلبها وينور طريقها امامها
لكن عن اقتناع
بان الله قادر على كل شىء
واتمنى انها تشاهد مو اضيع
الوهيه المسيح
وصلبه
والفداء
وبعدين تدخل الحوار الا سلامى تشوف وتقارن بنفسها 
بين القداسه وجنه الخمر والنساء
ليكون بركه
سلام ونعمه


----------



## abomeret (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*الى روح الشهيدة سارة
مع المسيح ذلك أفضل جدا.​*


----------



## أَمَة (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: سارة تنضم الى سحابة الشهود...*



lo-pra قال:


> *عبرانين 11*
> *وآخرون عذبوا ولم يقبلوا النجاة لكي ينالوا قيامة افضل. 36 وآخرون تجربوا في هزء وجلد ثم في قيود ايضا وحبس. رجموا نشروا جربوا ماتوا قتلا بالسيف طافوا في جلود غنم وجلود معزى معتازين مكروبين مذلين. وهم لم يكن العالم مستحقا لهم.تائهين في براري وجبال ومغاير وشقوق الارض.*
> 
> 
> ...


 
شكرا يا lo-pra على كلام الكتاب المقدس اللائق.
الرب يباركك

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ونعمة​


----------



## أَمَة (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



فلة ميخائيل رزق قال:


> صلى لاجلى امام عرش النعمة


 
آميــــــــــــــــــــن​


----------



## churchlife (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

yah ba5ataha shehda 3shen al masee7


----------



## أَمَة (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



ZIZO1 قال:


> أحبائي في المسيح
> لنعلم جيداً أن فاطمة بتولة المسيح لم تكن الأولى و لن تكون الأخيرة لان في أحضان المسيح متسع لمن يقبلون فدائه و هذا ما قد سبق ووعد به رب المجد أن لهم ملكوت السموات فطوبى لها و لمن سيتبعونها في أرض كانت و ستعود لحظيرة الراعي الأمين و لكن الثمن هو دماء ذكية سفكت و ستسفك من أجل أسمه .
> هنياء لك يا بتول المخلص يا سارا


 
نعم يا زيزو لن تكون سارا الاولى والأخيرة
ونعم الأرض كانت وستعود لحظيرة الراعي الصالح

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ونعمة​


----------



## أَمَة (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



My Rock قال:


> هذه هي اخلاق المسلمة تتوعد بحفلة شواء لنا في جهنم و تلعننا كما لعنت ابليس و تبصق على خلق الله
> 
> قارنوا بين هذه المسلمة و بين سارا.. قارنوا و شاهدوا الفرق بأعينكم..


 
لماذا أبقيت على مشاركتها ولم تحذفها يا ماي روك المبارك؟
نجاستها لا تليق أن تكون في مكان واحد مع طهارة وقداسة الشيهدة. 
سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة​


----------



## أَمَة (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



fredyyy قال:


> *لن نحزن على سارا لأنها الآن في المجد ترنم وتسبح وتسجد للمسيح*
> 
> *دعونا نرنم ما عاشته وتحقق فيها*
> **********************​
> ...


 
أطال الله بعمرك يا فريدي لتستمر في خدمة كلمته.
كلماتك أبكتني
ونعــــم
وإن قتلوكي سارا ... لكنهم لم يقتلوا المسيح ... لأنه سيظل الى الأبد حي
سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ونعمة​


----------



## أَمَة (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



amjad-ri قال:


> مبروك لك يا ساره لانك ستنالين إكليل الشهادة علي إسم السيد المسيح. ​
> 
> ليرحمها الرب ويسكنها في النعيم السماوي
> وليزداد ايماننا باستشهادها تألقا وقوه ​
> وليعلم القتلة أن كنيسة المسيح لن تقوى عليها أبواب الجحيم


 
نعم يا أمجد لن تقوى أبواب الجحيم على الكنيسة
هم واهمون

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة​


----------



## أَمَة (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



sam_msm قال:


> عجيب اخوتى الاحباء ..هل يعود مرة اخرى عصر الاستشهاد
> 
> هل الايمان الى الدم .......مازال فى نفوس البشر
> 
> ...


 
نعم يا سمسم عاد عصر الإستشهاد
وعادت أبطال العصور القديمة
لأن مسيحنا حي ولكل العصور

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ونعمة​


----------



## أَمَة (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



fdgg gffg قال:


> احبائىاكتب لكم تحت عنوان_قلوب ملتهبة_​في يوم من الايام عندما كنت اقرا في الانجيل في رسالة بولس الرسول الى العبرانين اص 13 عدد12 :15 "لذلك يسوع ايضا لكي يقدس الشعب بدم نفسة تالم خارج الباب فلنخرج اذا الية خارج المحلة حاملين عارة لان ليس لنا مدينة باقية لكننا نطلب العتيدة احبائي ينبغي ان لا نحزن كثيرا علي شهدائنا لانهم في احضان رب المجد وهو يري في هذا الاضطهاد نعمة وبركة للعتيدين ان يرثو الخلاص بل يجب ان نتنبة كثيرا الي ماسمعنا لئلا نفوتة لانة يجب ان يكون لسان حالنا لي اشتهاء ان انطلق واكون مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدااا لانة وهب لكم ان لا تؤمنو فقط بل ان تتالموا ايضا من اجلة فلنثق ايضا انة قد غلب العالم وسيكون لنا ضيق في العالم هو هو امس واليوم والي الابد يسوع يستطيع ان يسكب التعزية والرجاء في انتقال الاخت سارة والرب يستطيع ان يغير ويعمل ونحن نوصية كمؤمنين علي عملة لان عملة في وسط السنين يحيية والهي ومسيحي بمحبتة الغامرة يدوم فيكم ومعكم من الان والى الابد امين ................صلوا لأجلي انا المسكين m o


 
كلامك المعزي نابع من إيمانك
الرب يقويك ويزيدك نعمة على نعمة

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة​


----------



## كوركيس شمشون (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

احبائي 
صدمت عندما قرات الخبر وتالمت كثيرا ولكن الذي يصبرني ويصبر الجميع هو ان كل ما قاله السيد المسيح له كل المجد ( لابل ياتي يوما يظن ان كل من يقتلكم انما يقدم خدمة لله ) ولكن الذي يقويني اكثر ولا اخاف قوله ( لا تخافوا من الذي يستطيع ان يقتل الجسد ولكن بالاحرى خافوا من الذي يستطيع ان يهلك الجسد والروح في نار جهنم )
ارجو تقبل تعازي الحارة


----------



## أَمَة (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



fredyyy قال:


> *رجاء من مشرف القسم *​
> 
> 
> *حذف كل المشاركات التي لا تخص الموضوع*​


 
لك مني جزيل الشكر يا فريدي 
اضم صوتي الى صوتك

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ونعمة​


----------



## أَمَة (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



النهيسى قال:


> قرأت الموضوع بحزن أرضى ,, وبفرح سماوى *,, صارت شهيده ,,*
> هى تزف الان الى الفردوس مع ترانيم الملائكه
> مع الاباء ابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب
> وهقول لمن صنع هذا ربنا يسامحك .......... خدمتها مش قتلتها ,,, *صارت شهيده[/size*]




شهيدة تقدست بدمها الذي اريق من أجل المسيح

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ونعمة​


----------



## أَمَة (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



النهيسى قال:


> معلش متوتر مش عارف اكتب ايه سامحونى





النهيسى قال:


> الله ينيح روحها فى فردوس النعيم


 

ما انت كتبت يا عزيزي
الرب يعزيك ويعزز إيمانك

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة​


----------



## جيلان (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*عنيا دمعت وبكيت من اجلها ومن ضعف ايمانى
حسيت اننا فى نعمة مش حاسين بيها

اذكرينا يا سارة امام المسيح
لكن نقف يوما امامه مثلك فى فردوس النعيم*


----------



## أَمَة (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



milad hanna قال:


> يارب كما اعطيت تلاميذك القوة بالروح القدس لكى يجاهرو بالايمان باسمك القدوس اعطى عبيدك هذه القوة فى هذه الايام فقد انحلت قيود الشيطان وقام يحارب الكنيسة فنحن فى حاجة شديدة اليك فلا تتركنا لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين اما الشهيدة سارة فبرغم حزننا عيها الا انى اقول هنيئا لك بسلامة وصولك للسماء متوجة باكليل الاستشهاد واكليل البتولية واكليل البر هنيئا لك فى احضان الرب يسوع الذى سوف يمسح كل دموع العذاب التى عانيت منها من فضلك صلى من اجلنا وطوباك فى فردوس النعيم مع السلامة يا سارة


 

شكرا اخي ميلاد حنا على الصلاة 
نعم الشيطان على أشده لأنه شاعر بإقتراب دينونته سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمه
​


----------



## أَمَة (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



sweet lion قال:


> يا رب اجعلنا ننل هذه النعمة ايضا
> قوي ايماننا لنكون بقوة سارة العظيمة
> 
> شمعة اخرى تحترق لاجل اسمك يا رب فتمجد..
> ...


 
يبارك رب المجد يسوع المسيح يا سويت لايون
شعر معزي فعلا بروعة كلمات الإيمان.

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة​ 
​


----------



## أَمَة (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



sweet lion قال:


> *يرجى من المشرفين حذف اي مشاركة خارجة ليكون الموضوع فقط لاجل راحة الشهيدة ونعيها ومباركتها*


 
شكرا سويت لايون على الطلب
يا ريت المشرفين يرونه ويلبون النداء
هذا الثاني بعد نداء الأخ فريدي

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة​


----------



## أَمَة (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



abomeret قال:


> *الى روح الشهيدة سارة*
> 
> *مع المسيح ذلك أفضل جدا.​*


 

*أميــــــــــــــــــــن*​


----------



## أَمَة (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



churchlife قال:


> yah ba5ataha shehda 3shen al masee7


 

*آه... يا بختها*

*سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ونعمة*​


----------



## أَمَة (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



طلعت خيري قال:


> ان قتل الانسان بمجرد الاعتقاد هو تعدي على حرية الغير الفكريه والاعتقاديه والدينيه بما اني مسلم ان الاسلام يقر بحرية الاعتقاد
> 
> قال الله
> 
> ...


 
شكرا طلعت خيري على أدبك وكلامك المتمدن 
هل يمكنك أن توصل صوتك الى المحكمة السعودية؟
أقصد هل لديك النفوذ؟
إذا كنت تستطيع لا تتردد.
وإذ كنت لا تملك النفوذ، استنكر الجريمة على صفحات الصحف المحلية حيث تعيش
وعلى النت 
لأنك مديون للضحية بهذا العمل إذا كنت فعلا تؤمن بما تقول ​ 
سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة​


----------



## أَمَة (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



كوركيس شمشون قال:


> احبائي
> صدمت عندما قرات الخبر وتالمت كثيرا ولكن الذي يصبرني ويصبر الجميع هو ان كل ما قاله السيد المسيح له كل المجد ( لابل ياتي يوما يظن ان كل من يقتلكم انما يقدم خدمة لله ) ولكن الذي يقويني اكثر ولا اخاف قوله ( لا تخافوا من الذي يستطيع ان يقتل الجسد ولكن بالاحرى خافوا من الذي يستطيع ان يهلك الجسد والروح في نار جهنم )
> ارجو تقبل تعازي الحارة


 
شكرا كوركيس شمشون على التعازي
من يقتل الجسد انسان سطحي وينتهي عمله على سطح المياه
لأنه جبان ولا يمكنه الغوص في الأعماق. 

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة​


----------



## أَمَة (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



جيلان قال:


> *عنيا دمعت وبكيت من اجلها ومن ضعف ايمانى*
> *حسيت اننا فى نعمة مش حاسين بيها*
> 
> *اذكرينا يا سارة امام المسيح*
> *لكن نقف يوما امامه مثلك فى فردوس النعيم*


 
شكرا جيلان
الرب نوري وخلاصي ممن أخاف

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ونعمة​


----------



## trugypt (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا  هنيئا لك يسوع يا ابنتى الغاليه ساراك فى المجد قريبا
المخلص trugypt


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

رغم الالامي عليها وعلي طريقه موتها
الا اننا يجب ان نفرح ونهلل لانها تري وجه الهنا ومخلصنا 
نالت الاكليل بحبها العظيم وايمانيها القوي
طوباكي يا شهيده المسيح العروس سارة
صلي من اجل ضعفنا
واطلبي من الهنا ان يقوي ايمانيا
لي الحياة هي المسيح والموت هو ربح​


----------



## **ledia** (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

طوباك يا سارا لأنك احتملتِ التجربة فتزكيتِ وحصلتِ على إكليل الحياة الذي وعد به الرب الذين يحبونه. 
حقاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا طوباك يا سارة
سيمسح الله كل دمعة من عيوننا


----------



## RAMZZZY (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*اختنا الحبية سارة 
اليوم كسبنا شفيعة لنا عند رب المجد يسوع المسيح 
فصلى من اجلنا ياعروس المسيح *​


----------



## Eva Maria (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

احتراما لذكرى روح الشهيده الحبيبه 

أرجو حذف كل المناقشات هنا 

وخصوصا تلك الردود الشيطانيه التي كتبتها تلك المسلمه التافهه 

سلام المسيح


----------



## anwarker (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

الف مبروك لساره ... فردوس النعيم


----------



## jesus is my life (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

نحن فخورون بأبناء للرب يسوع مثل سارا ونتمنى أن يكون لدينا كمسيحيين هذه الشهادة الرائعة حتى يتمجد اسم الرب دائماً في قديسيه


----------



## مجدي سمير عبد السيد جرجس (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

لاتخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد ولكن النفس لايقدرون ان يقتلوها . بل خافوا بالحري من الذي يقدر ان يهلك النفس والجسد كليهما في جهنم .


----------



## مينا دونا ديانا (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

ماأحلى العيشة وياة..... يسوع رب السما  طوباكى يا سارة أذكرينا أمام رب المجد وتشفعى من أجلنا ومن أجل من يعيش فى الظلام ولايرى النور الحقيقى


----------



## monad 222 (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*:crazy_pil:crazy_pil*
سلام و نعمة
لى اشتهاء ان امطلق ذاك افضل جدا
طوباكى يا من شهدتى للحق فحرركى الحق
و لانكى فى ارض غير طاهرة
استقبلتكى السماء بفرح شديد
فاهناى مع القديسين
موناد
:crazy_pil


----------



## jabo (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

فلتسترح نفوس الموتى المؤمنين
برحمة الله والسلام . امين


----------



## مريم جورج ميلاد (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

يافرحك ياهناكى ياسارا لانك فى احضان حبيبك يسوع المسيح استحملتى الام الضرب من اجله واخيرا نلتى اكليل الشهادة صلى من اجلى امام المخلص رب المجد


----------



## ziad14d (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

الله يرحمه ....


----------



## MESGRE (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

مبروك ياساره علي النعمه


----------



## تمارا بدر (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

انا حزنت على ساره  كتييير 
بس هسه اكيد هلا مبسوطه وفرحانه لانها عند يسوع حبيبنا 
وعرفت قديش هيه تعذبت وحاهدت عشان يسوع 
واحنا ما عنا اشي ضاغظنا او غاصبنا ومش كتير ماشيين ورا يسوع 
اكيد ربنا بحبها 
وهوه حيعوضها عن كل الالام الي ذاقتها


----------



## بيتر_مجدي (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

تعجز الكلمات عن التعازي وتعجزالدموع عن التعبير ولكن العزاء الوحيد انها لم تمت بل انتقلت الي حياه افضل بكتير مع يسوع المسيح


----------



## my.savior (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*مبروك يا سارة
اذكرينا قدام عرش النعمة
يا بختك يا بنت المسيح
" لا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد و لكن النفس لا يقدرون ان يقتلوها بل خافوا بالحرى من الذى يقدر ان يهلك النفس و الجسد كليهما فى جهنم "
طوباكى لانك استحققتى ان تنالى الحياة الابدية
و مش هابكى عليكى لان مع المسيح ذاك افضل
لكن هابكى ع اللى عايشين ف الظلام و رافضين النور 
ربنا يهديكوا يا مسلمين و ينور طريقكم و يفتح اعينكم و قلوبكم للنور
اشفعى فيهم يا سارة علشان ربنا يفتح اعينهم على الطريق الحقيقى " طريق الحياة "
*​


----------



## rezkas (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

الموضوع جميل جدا 
يبين الاصل من الصورة المزيفة الداخلية
الرب يظهر نورة لينا وليهم وينور فقلوبهم
( يضم خرافة داخل الحظيرة )
يارب قوينا وارفع من شئن الصليب والمسيحيين والكنيسة


----------



## eng_2010 (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

يابختك سرقتى الملكوت وصلى لنا قدام رب المجد يسوع علشان يغفر لينا خطايانا شفاعتك ياشهيده الرب


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*طوباكى يا سارة
نلت معمودية الدم ، ونحن من نملك معمودية الماء لا نملك مثل ايمانك القوى
فكثير من مسيحى بالوراثة فقط،
ربنا يدينا مثل عظيم ايمانك
*
*انا عندى استفسار بسيط: حد يعرف حاجة عن سارة اللبنانية؟ اخبارها منقطعة ولم أجد لها مشاركات، يا ترى ماذا حدث لها؟*


----------



## Ramzi (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

طوبى لك يا سارة

وهنائا لك النعيم الذي انتظرتيه


----------



## Copty- (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

_عينى دمعت يبختك يعروس المسيح انتى الان فى احضان الشهداء والقديسين والاباء ابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب 

كم لى اشتياق ان انطلق واعيش مع المسيح مثلك يعروس المسيح_


----------



## george1312 (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*الكنيسه تم بنائها عن طريق الشهداء ويابختك يا أختنا ساره بالنعيم الأبدى مع أبيناإبراهيم و إسحق ويعقوب حيث لا ألم ولا وجع ولا حزن *


----------



## JOOKY3 (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

سارة لم تمت هي حية عند الرب يسوع المسيح طوباكي يا حبيبة  الرب حقيقة كما قال الرب يسوع 
اولون يكونون اخرون واخرون يكونون اولون لقد نلتي ما تشتهي كل مؤمنة بالرب اصبحتي شهيدة المسيح
تعزيتنا انكي في احضان ابراهيم واسحاق ويعقوب اي في المجد الذي يحلم به كل مؤمن وليس الحضن كما يفكر المسلمين اذكرينا امام العرش الالهي الي الملتقى يا حبيبة المسيح
اخوكي جون


----------



## صيدناوية (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

الله يرحم الاخت سارة والذي يعزينا انها ماتت وهي مؤمنة بالرب يسوع
من آمن بي و ان مات فسيحيا
لقد اصبحت قدوة لكل مؤمن ما اجمل الموت من اجل الايمان


----------



## نصيف غالي حنا (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

الرب يقوي ايماننا مثلها


----------



## prince0106 (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

طوباك يا سارة يا حبيبة المسيح اشفعى عنا عند رب المجد يسوع المسيح     
      (مااحلى الموت من اجل الرب يسوع المسيح
قشعر بدني وبكيت وعرفت اديش انا ضعيفة واديش هي قوية
الله يرحمها ويقوي جميع المتنصرين)


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*رسالة من صديقة الشهيدة فاطمة المطيري      
كتبت صديقة الشهيدة فاطمة     
الأحد, 03 أغسطس 2008  *​*

انا مسلمه صحيح لكني لم اقبل بهذا التصرف ..... الطائش بقتل صديقة ### ... 

 انا - ### - صديقة فاطمه بنت محمد بن عثمان المطيري البالغه من العمر 26 عام التي ماتت قبل عشرة ايام على يد اخوها  الذي يعمل بهيئة الامر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر , ومدرس التربيه الاسلامية .
فاطمة ليست طالبه بالاعلام, كانت تدرس بالاعلام , وتعمل معلمه باحد المدارس، وكانت تدرس بالاعلام قبل اختيارها  التدريس لأنه الاسهل وظيفيا ً ولا يوجد به اختلاط. 
انا صديقتها من#### , والجريمه وقعت بالشرقيه وليس بالقصيم . كما اخبرني اقاربي  بأن فاطمه تعرضت للحرق بظهرها ووجهها وقطع لسانها ....لذلك انا ثائره جدا عليهم ...
فاطمه  من القصيم  وكانت تعيش بالشرقيه وتتردد على مدينتها من فتره لفتره, حتى قررت الاستقرار بالقصيم بعد ان طلبت نقل للتدريس بمدينتها "بريده" شمال الرياض . أما الجريمه فوقعت بالشرقيه عند زيارتها لها.
المرحومه كانت جميله جدا وخلوقه ومهذبه وذات شعر اسود طيل جدا ً   ,, ولم يتوقع احد انها صارت نصرانيه .
لان الموضوع اصلا تم التعتيم عليه عائليا ً لكني عرفت من قبل بعض الاهل وانا حزينه جدا عليها ولم استطيع النوم منذ ان علمت بمقتلها ,
كانت تتهرب من الزواج لان ابوها اجبرها من الزواج بشخض اخر ولكنها رفضت واصرت على الرفض اعتقد ان سبب رفضها هو تنصرها  ,,,
بعضكم يقول عمرها 23  وهذا ليس صحيح  عادة فاطمه بأن لا تخبر احد بعمرها الحقيقي  ..  عمرها 26 سنه

والسلام عليكم



منقول*


----------



## googoo (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

ياااااااه يا ربي اد ايه انا خاطيه وضيعفه مستاهلش اسمك اللي دعيت بيه
اد ايه في ناس زي ساره كل همهم انهم يفرحوا قلبك وهمه اللي مكانوش يعرفوك وانا اللي بنتك بزعلك وبصلبك صليلي ياساره كتير انت فعلا في نعيم دلوقتي كلنا بنتمناه
صليلي انه يبقي عندي محبتك لربي اللي تخليكي تستحملي الالم من اجله 
ومعلش سامحوني بس يا جماعه احنا ولاد ربنا بلاش الردود علي المشاركات الغلط بالكلام الصعب ده مهما ان كان كلامهم صعب فاحنا برضه ولاد ربنا بدل ما نقلهم ونرد بكلام مش صح نرد عليهم بصلاه من اجلهم"الكلام اللين يصرف الغضب"وخلينا نفضل ولاد ربنا اللي العالم كله مهما ان كانت شروره مش هتقوي علينا لاننا منقوشين في كفه بلاش الغضب من  اجل المسيح يخلينا نقول كلام ميلقش بمسيحنا ويكون سبب عثره
انا اسفه ان الكلام ده مش في مكانه بس انا فعلا اتجرحت كتير من الكلام اللي لقيته في ردود ولاد ربنا علي المشاركات الخاظئه ربنا يبارككم 
صلي عننا كلنا ياساره امام من احببتيه فوق كل شئ


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

سارة هى فاطمة المطيري, من مدينة بريدة السعودية, منطقة القصيم, طالبة بكلية الصحافة و الإعلام, والقاتل هو أخوها الذي ضربها حتى الموت، بعد أن وجد صورة الصليب و قصائد مسيحية باللغة العامية السعودية على حاسبها المحمول ليلة 30 يونيو بعد مناقشة حادة مع الاهل صارحتهم فيها بانها تحولت للمسيحية بعد أن سئمت من الازدواجية في حياتها و قد تم الاتصال بإحدى زميلاتها بكلية الصحافة و الإعلام والتأكد من الخبر
و قد قام أخوها بحرق وجهها و تشويه معالمها، و الأسوأ من هذا موقف الشرطة السعودية التي تجاهلت جريمة القتل و تكتمت عليها، علماً أن لديها أخ هو ضابط بالشرطة السعودية و ممكن أن يكون قد ساهم بالتكتم و إخفاء هذه الجريمة ، إننا نضع هذه الجريمة النكراء أمام الرأي العام السعودي و هيئة حقوق الإنسان السعودية و كل المدافعين عن حرية الرأي و كل من يحترم الروح الإنسانية كي يتم كشف تفاصيل الجريمة ومحاكمة المجرم و كل من تورط بهذه العمل الإرهابي الجبان و الحاقد


منقول


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*رجاء من مشرف القسم تنظيف الموضوع من مشاركات القتلة سافكى الدم البرئ​*


----------



## هانى جورج (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

فان من اراد ان يخلص نفسة يهلكها ومن يهلك نفسة من اجلى يجدها 0 (متى 16 : 25 )


----------



## مينا 188 (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*جاهدت نالت الشهاده وكسبت فردوس النعيم 
الف مبروك يا ساره 
لكن ما من وقت للحزن على ساره 
فقد عرفت مكانها استقرت انتهت حزنها والمها 
وتجارب عدو الخير لها وصلت الى السلام الابدى 
ولكن نطلب منها ان  تشفع فينا امام مللك الملوك 
وبقى ان نحزن على انفسنا فنحن هم من يجب ان نحزن عليهم ​*


----------



## مينا 188 (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

ليس من حق اى شخص ان يقول عليها مرتده 
وان ارتدت فى نظركم فهى ارتدت عن الظلام


----------



## maiada (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

مكانك احضان يسوع
الرب يباركك
صليلنا


----------



## أسرف كارتيه (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

أتمنى من الله ان تكون نهايتى مثله


----------



## ghaleb aldaoud (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

الجزيره العربيه تبدأ الاعتماد باول قطره من دم الشهيده ساره....كما تعمدت اسرائيل وفلسطين بدم الشهيد اسطفانوس والامبراطوريه الرومانيه بدم القديسين الشهيدين بطرس وبولس...وكما اعتمدت مصر بدم الشهيد القديس مرقس وجيش الشهداء الابرار فى كل مكان الذين تصرخ دمائهم امام العرش الالهى طالبة الانتقام من سكان الارض ...وقد وعدهم الحمل بالانتقام عندما  تملأ كأس غضب الله الحى و تكتمل دماء الشهداء الباقين التى تقدس جميع بقاع الارض ....دمائك يا حبيبة المسيح ساره تقدس قسما من ارض الجزيره النجسه بآثار الشيطان... لقد فتحت دمائك باب القداسة والطهاره لجزيرة الشيطان...طوباك يا ساره ...لقد لبيتى نداء عريس الكنيسه عندما ناداك قائلا ..تعالوا الى يا جميع المتعبين وانا اريحكم... ...الباب ضيق يا قديسى الارض النجسه ...ولكنه مريح ويؤدى الى الملكوت المنشود ...حافلا بأكاليل المجد والخلود ....طوباك يا اختنا الحبيبه ساره ...وطوبى للمضطهدين فى ارض الشيطان ...هؤلاء هم الكنيسة المجاهده....دماؤك يا ساره الحبيبه سقطت على الارض البور لتنبت فيها اجمل النبات وتزهر فيها اروع العطور ...لتثمر برا وقداسة وايمانا برب الارباب وملك الملوك....طوباك يا ساره لان فاديكى اكرمك بان كنتى اول شهداء الجزيره التى تباركت بدماكى ... ومبروك لك اكاليل الشهاده لحبيبك الرب يسوع المسيح ...وهنيئا لنا شفيعة جديده فى ملكوت المسيح ...صلى من اجلنا نحن الخطأه المجاهدين والمنتظرين 
ودمعة حارة نذرفها على ثراك الطاهر يا حبيبتنا فاطمه


----------



## saidkobli (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

مع القديسين ، أرح أيها المسيح الإله نفس أمتك سارة حيث لا تعب ولا حزن ولا تنهد بل حياة لا نهاية لها. (سبت الأموات -القنداق)

نحن مسيحيو المولد أي فضلٍ لنا فأنما نحن عبيد بطالون عملنا ما يجب علينا (لو10:17)
أما الأخت سارة فقد اختارت النصيب الأفضل فبجهادها نالت إكليل الخلود منك يا إلهنا.

إن نعجتك سارة السعودية يا يسوع تصرخ إليك بصوت عظيم قائلة، إليكَ أصبو يا عروسي، وإياك اطلب بجهادي، وأُصلب وأُدفن معك بمعموديتك وأُكابد الآلام من أجلك لكي أملُك معك وأموت فيك لكي احيا بك. فتقبل التي ضُحِيَت لك عن ارتياحٍ كذبيحةٍ لا عيب فيها.

وأخيراً وليس أخراً تبقى أفضل كلمات عزاء ورجاء : "المسيح قام حقاً قام"


----------



## ghaleb aldaoud (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

من اخطأ في شيء تباشرون في السب و الشتم اهو حسد ام غيظ
المرجو احترام الاديان و الرسل و اقدم خالص عزائي في فقيدتكم الاخت سارا اما اخوها فقد خطأ التعصب ليس من الاسلام شيئا وهو دين يسر و ليس بعسر طلب الهداية يكون باللين وليس بالشدة و العقاب و هناك ايضا مسيحيون متعصبون لذا تقبلو مني عزائى في الفقيدة و السلام                                                                                 


  يا سيد جمال نحن لا نشتم اشخاص اولا ولكن نشتم الشيطان الذى يبث تعاليمه من خلال المعتقد الدينى الذى تعتنقه ...لماذا؟لان الله الاله الحقيقى منذ خلق الانسان  لم يجبره على عبادته وتركه يفعل ما يشاء ...لماذا؟ لان هذا الاله يحترم الانسان ويحبه ولذلك خلقه من فيض محبته وليس لعبادته كما تعتقدون ..لان الله لا يحتاجنا لنعبده ولكن خلقنا لنحبه كما احبنا ولم يخلقنا للقتل بدون سبب ولم يشرع الله الحقيقى القتل على يد البشر الا فى الاسلام وكأن الله لا يقدر ان يبيد كل الخليقه بكلمته  ... وكان بحاجة محمد ليدافع عنه ....اليس اخو فاطمه عمل بما امرته شريعتك الاسلاميه التى تقول عنها انها شريعةاليسر والهدايه ....الم يقل قرانك ورسولك فى سنته المشرفه جدا من بدل دينه فاقتلوه ؟ وان  الدين عند الله الاسلام  ؟ وهل قرات ايه 29 من سورة التوبه ... قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله واليوم الاخر من الذين اوتوا الكتاب ...واقتلوهم واحصروهم واقعدوا لهم فى كل مرصد ووووووووالخ من ايات القتال التى لغت كل ايات السلم ....وتاتى الينا فى ثياب الحملان لتقدم عزائك ؟   اذهب يا اخى المبارك واقرا كتابك وابحث عما يقول رسولك عن النصارى واليهود عندما وافته المنيه حيث قال لعن الله اليهود والنصارى جعلوا قبور انبيائهم مساجد ...وكأنه لم يعمل ولم يعلم انه بنى هو واتباعه مساجد وسماها باسماء صحابته ...ارحمونا يا اخى من تقيتكم التى تامركم بالكذب


----------



## جمال المصرى (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

للاسف لايوجد لدى اى كلامات تعبر عن مابداخلى انما اقول لها انها يكفيبها الان انها بقرب الرب الرب يرعها


----------



## maream samir (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

مبروك عليكى اكليلك يا سارا ..
وما اجملك وانتى بين يدى رب المجد ..
وعلى راسك اكليل الشهادة من اجل الرب يسوع ..
تحزن الارض لفراقك وتفرح السماء للقائك ..


----------



## ghaleb aldaoud (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



حسين جابر قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> والصلاة والسلام على اشرف المرسلين
> 
> والله ولد راجل  اقام حد الله على المرتدة



برافو عليك انت كمان ...هو انت راح تطلع اشرف من رسولك الذى قال... الدم الدم................. الهدم الهدم...الردم الردم.....اقتلوا لان الله لا يعرف الصح ولا الغلط الا عن طريق رسولك


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

يا بختك يا سارا نلتى أكليل الشهاده ، مبروك عليكى المسيح يا سارا


----------



## maream samir (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

قالت لى صديقة انها سمعت من احدى الاشخاص الذين يريدون ان يتحولوا للمسيحية 
ان الرب سيغفر لكم كثرا ولكنة يحزن كثيرا لانكم تركتمونا مسلمين  ...
كم اود ان ابشر باسم رب المجد واهتف باعلى صوتى تعالوا الى رب المجد ارجعوا الى حضن ابيكم ..
مبروك عليكى الخلاص سارا ..


----------



## نسرين (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق
ولكن
ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم 
مبروك عليك ياسارا عريسك السماوى


----------



## kalimooo (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



أمة قال:


> والدموع تنهمر على وجنتي، أزف خبر إنتقال *شهيدة المسيح السعودية* الحبيبة *سارا* الى النعيم السماوي الذي قال عنه بولس الرسول ​
> [q-bible]كورنثوس 1 الأصحاح 2 العدد 9 بَلْ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ: «مَا لَمْ تَرَ عَيْنٌ وَلَمْ تَسْمَعْ أُذُنٌ وَلَمْ يَخْطُرْ عَلَى بَالِ إِنْسَانٍ: مَا أَعَدَّهُ اللهُ لِلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَهُ». [/q-bible]
> 
> عرفتُ سارا في منتدى مسيحي الخليج ولم يخطر ببالي في بداية المعرفة أنها ممكن أن تكون سعودية أنتصرت على شيطان الإسلام.
> ...


*
الى الشهيدة بالمسيح سارا
لن اعزي فيك يا سارا لانك لم تموتي نحن اتباع المسيح لا نؤمن بالموت لقد انتقلت
لتقابلي الرب يسوع  انما حزننا هو استشهادك باكرا" بالوقت الذي فيه نحن بحاجة
اليك وبالتحديد المسحيون الجدد لتشدي عزمهم وتقوي ايمانهم انما  اعتقد بان انتقالك
لن يمنع بل سيزيد من عزمنا جميعا ان نقتدي بك ولك وعد بانه عدة فضائيات ستذيع
الخبر حتى  يتوزع خبر  الدم الذي نزقته على جميع المؤمنين ليكون بمثابة تكملة
للتبشير الذي كنت تقومين به مع  اعتقادي لا بل اجزم بانك الان تكملينه من فوق*.

واهديك مقطعا" من مقال كنت قد كتبته في منتدانا  المسيحي من حوالي اسبوعين.
(وحدة الكنيسة بين السماء والارض)
*وان كانت الصلوات المتبادلة يرفعها اللذين يعيشون على الارض,شديدة النفع الى هذا الحد,فيمكننا ان نستنتج من هذا ان الصلاة من اجل المتوفين ذات نفع متبادل ايضا" ,بحكم الروابط التي تجمع بين عالمنا وعالم السماء.وهكذا يمكن لأعضأ الكنيسة الارضية ان يتحدوا باعضاء الكنيسة السماوية .والامران واحد -يمكن للأحياء ان يتحدوا بالموتى في وحدة الكنيسة.والرسول بولس كان يطلب من عامة الناس ان يصلوا من اجله عالما" ان قوة الله بالضعف تكمل وتكمل بالمحبة*.


----------



## shenouty (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

أنا هو القيامة والحياة من آمن بى ولو مات فسيحيا
رب المجد يسوع المسيح الذى أظهر ذاته لها عن طريق محبته وتعاليمه يظهر لها ذاته فى الآبدية السعيدة ويريها ما رآه بولس .. ميعطى لنا نحن الضعفاء نعمة فى الجهاد ومعونة لكى نكلل أيضاً بفرح وسلام


----------



## 3frkosh (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*ربنا ينيح نفسها اد ايه هى شجاعه 
عقبال كل السعوديه

انا اول مره اسمع عن منتدى مسيحى الخليج
يا ريت تبعتولى الموقع بتاعه *


----------



## shady2008 (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*[سنرى يد الرب ستعمل بطريقة قوية حتى انة سيعجز الانسان عن ايقاف تيار الروح القدس الذى سيأتى على كل العالم لذلك ثقوا ولاتخافوا ايها المؤمنين بالرب يسوع 
لذلك لن نعجز لان اللة سيعمل كما لم يعمل من قبل فى وسط البشرية 
سيأتى يوم الرب وتعرف الشعوب والامم والقبائل والالسنة الرب وتعبدة هو وحدة
الشاطر يفهم
اما التى استشهدت والذين ايضا
فهذا هو جزء من ثمن التكلفة لاتباع يسوع
كما قال يسوع للتلاميذ ثقوا انا هو لاتخافوا فى وسط ارتفاع الامواج وهبوب الرياح 
كذلك هو موجود معنا ويهدىء العواصف
سلام المسيح مع العالم كلة بأن يحل فى داخل كل القلوب
*


----------



## merj07 (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

ليرحمها الرب ويسكنها في النعيم السماوي​


----------



## silvana- (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

ليرحمها الله
طوباك يا سارا لانك جاهدتي من اجل المسيح

لا اعرف ماذا اكتب لانني ابكي ولكن طوباك لانك ستكونين مع المسيح


----------



## فريدوم (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

سلام ونعمة
اواه
كم نبدو اقزاما عندما نسمع قصص اؤلئك الذين هزموا الالم والموت في سبيل لقاء الرب يسوع
تعمدتي بالدم اختنا سارة
وانا المتنصر لم اتعمد بعد
انا الرجل المتنصر مازلت اخاف ان اعلن تنصري خوف حد السيف
وانت ؟؟؟ يا لاأنت
بدمك علمتنا ماهو فداء الرب يسوع
كم ابدو قزما تجاه شهداء الرب والقديسين
طوبى لك وهنيئا الحياة الابدية بجوار الفادي الرب يسوع
طوبى
ويالها من هالة من النور ستشع على اشد الاماكن ظلاما
اليوم بزغت في السعودية نجمة ساطعة
وغدا ستكثر النجوم 
ويضاء العالم بنور الرب
هللويا يا سارة
كنت اريد ان افرح بجوارك للرب
لكن دمعة حرى انبثقت غصب عني من عيني
سامحينا اختنا سارة
وسامحنا ايها القدوس يا من فدانا
كم نبدو اقزاما بل رمالا امام فداؤك


----------



## فريدوم (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

نجمة صغيرة لامعة
كانت تحوك من خيوط الليل صليبا
صليبا صغيرا تماما
لكنه كان داميا كالفجر
فقد عمدته سارة بدمها
وعلى صدر السماء علقته
كانت قريبة بشكل مذهل من النور
وفي المدى 
كانت قوافل الشهداء والقديسين
ترسم لوحة لعالم جديد
تطير فيها الحمائم حرة
الى اللاحدود
الى مجد الرب يسوع


----------



## refa (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا


----------



## refa (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

ايه اللي بيحصل ده وليه اد كده مش عارفين المسيح ربنا يرشدهم يكون موت سارة الطريق اللي يدلهم علي المسيح له كل المجد واكيد ساره يرحمها ربنا "قالت معك لا اريد شيئا علي الارض"


----------



## malakhe (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

انا فوجئت بهذا الخبر ولا استطيع كتابة اي شيء سوى ان اقول لك ياحبيبة المسيح هنيئا لك اكليل البر واكليل البتولية واكليل الشهادة هنيئا لك ياعروس المسيح اذكريني عند رب عرش النعمة


----------



## امي العدره (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

]طوبي لمن أختاره الرب ليسكن في دياره ].طوباكي أيها الاخت المحبوبه ساره . طوبي لكي ياعروسة المسيح .يامن لكي معمودية الدم من نال ما أنت فيه كم من العمر نعيش لانعرف هل سننال ما أنت فيه صلي من أجلنا يامن أختارك الرب لتسكني مع الشهداء والقديسين


----------



## اكرام نادر (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

مباركة أنتى يا سارة من بين نساء ألسعودية
ليس عندى ألكثير من ألكلام كى أعبر عن ألذى بداخلى 
لقد أجبرتنى دموعى على نذولها ولا أستطيع أن أخفيها 
( طوباكى يا سارة يا أول شهيدة فى ألسعودية )
          ( هناك عند المسيح افضل بكثير )


----------



## rasool76 (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

أجزم أن من أقدم على هذا الفعل الشنيع همجي  وهنيئاً لها الشهادة​


----------



## mild (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

مبروك لعروسة السماء سارة وربنا يسامح اخوها لابد ان يكون في العالم ضيقات وربنا يعطي لها المكافاة العظيمة وهي كرسي عظيم في السماء​


----------



## refa (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

طوباكي يا سارا انت الان في حضن المسيح


----------



## hany13 (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*حقيقى مش عارف اقول ايه بس ربنا ينيح نفسها فى فردوس النعيم المكان الذى اعده الله للابرار والصديقين وليجعل سيرتها وقوة ايمانها مثال لنا وهى ينطبق عليها ماجاء بالكتاب المقدس ان الناس ستظن انها تقدم خدمة لله عندما تضطهدكم ​*


----------



## امي العدره (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

لي أشتهاء أن انطلق وأكون مع المسيح فذاك أفضل جدآ طوباكي ياشهيدة الرب يامن مس الرب قلبك بنوره فقدمت حياتك ذبيحه حيه للرب طوباكي ياساره طوباكي


----------



## gege_hanna10 (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

يابختيكى ياساره على اكليل الشهاده نحن موليد فى فمنا معلقه دهب ولكن لن نعرف قمتها ولكن انت المسيح يحبك لانه لم قبلته اعطاقى الاكليك من اجل جهادك وهى الان فى احضان القديسن تصلى من اخل اسرتها واخيها حتى الرب يتعامل مع قلبه وتاتى ويسلم قلبه


----------



## mena magdy hlee (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

يا بختها يارية تصللنا عن المخلص


----------



## naglaatharwat (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

يابختيك يا سارة فانت سارقه الملكوت كما قال يسوع اليومتكونى معى فى الفردوس كما قالها يسوع للص اليمين


----------



## امي العدره (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

السلام لكي ياشهيده الرب يامن عرفت الحق والحق حررك كما قال الرب لاتخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد  وبعد ذلك ليس لهم سلطان عليكم  لكن خافوا من الذين يقتلون الروح راح تفضلي وتقوي ياكنيسة الاله بدم  الشهداء  يارب يسوع يامن فديتني بدمك علي الصليب نور القلوب القاسيه لكي تنال نعمه لكي تعرف أن الموت من أجلك يارب هو ربح هو ليس موت بل هوحياه معاك يارب يسوع


----------



## فريدوم (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

قداسة الاستشهاد وحزننا يمنعنا من الرد عليك يا معدوم الضمير


----------



## +FADI+ (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

نستودعكي بين يدي الرب يا اخت سارة يا قوية يا شهيدة انتي رمز من رموز الشهادة يا اختنا انتي اكيد دلوقت مع الرب في ملكوته في مكان اعدائك مش هيقدرو يوصلولك في مكان مملوء بالسلام والفرحة طوباك يا اختنا طوباك يا قوية .


----------



## امي العدره (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

طوباكي ياساره  .يارب يسوع أنر العقول المظلمه لكي تعرف حبك  ذي يارب مانورة عقول مطهدين كنيستك وحولتهم من مطهدين الي قديسين وشهداء يعترفون باأسمك أمام ملوك ورؤساء وسفكوا دمهم من أجلك بصلاة الست العدرا والشهداء والشهيده ساره التي نورة عقلها بنورك ولمست قلبها وقدمت حياتها ذبيحه من أجلك يارب


----------



## فادي البغدادي (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

الى أختي في المسيـــح الشهيدة  سارة ـ فاطمة :

(( ولا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد ولكن النفس لا يقدرون أن يقتلوها ، بل خافوا بالحري من الذي يقدر أن يهلك النفس والجسد كليهما في جهنم )) (مت 10 : 28)
الخبر مؤلم جدا ً .. و وقعه مؤثر في نفس كل من يعرف الله، و إن كانوا هؤلاء السفاحين القتلى قد عرفوا الله عن طريق ملتوي و منحرف ، فبأس الاله الذي يعبدون ، و إن كانوا لا يعرفونه فلا سبيل لمعرفته إلا عن طريق شخص المسيح الذي هو الوسيط الوحيد بين الله و الانسان ، و إن لم يريدون معرفته (فلن يكرههم احداً على ذلك) و لكن يجب عليهم إن كانوا بشراً و يدّعون الانسانية أن يطبقوا (على الاقل) ما جاء في لائحة حقوق الانسان وهذه بعض البنود التي وقعت عليها دولنا العربية و من ضمنها دول الخليج و السعودية :
البند رقم 18 لكل فرد الحق في ممارسة حرية الفكر والضمير والدين وكذلك كل الحرية في تغيير دينه ومعتقده وله حرية التعبير عن دينه ومعتقده إما بشكل فردي أو ضمن جماعات علنا أو بشكل غير علني وممارسة الدعوة والعبادة والطقوس والشعائر. البند رقم 19 لكل فرد الحق في حرية الرأي والتعبير عنه وهذا الحق يتضمن حرية اعتناق الآراء بدون تدخل خارجي وحرية البحث وتلقي وتوزيع المعلومات والأفكار بكافة وسائط النشر والإعلام.
أختي الحبيبة في المسيح سارة .. نامي برغد و قرّي عيناً، فأنت الآن مع الابرار و الصديقين و المؤمنين ، وما قـتلـُكِ كان ، إلا إهلاكاً للجسد ! أما الروح فمحفوطة بإذن الرب في الاخدار السماوية.
 هل تغيـّر شئ بموتكِ؟
من ناحيتنا نعم .. فأنت أصبحت نبراسا ً منيراً و شعلة ايمان متوهجة في طريقنا و طريق إعلاء كلمة الرب , و هل تغيـّر شئ من ناحيتهم ؟ بالطبع لا .. فعندما كنتٍ على قيد الحياة كنت مسيحية بنعمة الرب ، و بموتك بقيت مسيحية و نلتِ إكليل الشهادة لهذا الهدف الجليل.
اللهم يـــارب سامحهم ولا تنتقم منهم !! لانك رحوم و غفور ورحمتك تدوم للأبد , لانك اله محبة و لست اله انتقام و قتل و ذبح و نحر و قطع رقاب ...  أقول لكم يا ايها القتلى كما قال الرب المخلص يسوع المسيح للذين صلبوه (  يا أبتاه ، اغفر لهم ، لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون))  (لو 23 : 34)، ستعلمون انكم اخطـأتم في فعلتكم الشنيعة هذه ، و لكن هل ستدركون انفسكم ؟ أم ستبقون عميان ؟ و لكن الى متى ؟ ... صلوا الى الرب و اطلبوا منه بحرارة في صلاتكم (نعم في نفس صلاتكم هذه) ان ينعم عليكم برحمته وقولوا بحرارة : إهدنا الصراط المستقيـــم ، صراط الذين انعمت عليهم (المسيحيين) ، غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الظالين !!! أسألوا الرب و اطلبوا منه ان يفتح عيونكم لتعرفوا من هم الذين انعم الرب عليهم و من هم الظالين .. اللهم يا رب ابعدنا عن الظلالة و اكتب لنا الهداية .. الرحمة و الاكرام لشهدائنا الابرار ، الى جنان الخلد يا سارة (... مع الدموع )
أخوك ِفي المسيح ...فادي البغدادي


----------



## ziad14d (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

اذكرينا امام الله بمملكه العلى ساره ياشهيده ياكبيره !


----------



## أبن عمان (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

" ومن يبتغي غير الاسلام دينا فلن يقبل منه وهو في الاخرة من الخاسرين " صدق الله العظيم
اخوني المسيحين لماذا كل هذا التعصب " لكم دينكم ولنا دين " 
نحن اخوان مسيحيون ومسلمون 
نحن نؤمن بالمسيح عيسى عليه السلام كما نؤمن بخاتم الانبياء والمرسلين وسيد العالمين محمد بن عبدالله عليه الصلاة والسلام 
الله يهدي الجميع ويصلح كل البشر


----------



## إيناس (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

ياجماعة متعزوش فى سارا بالعكس أنا فرحة من أجلها لأجل سببين أولهما إنها تركت عالمهم الحزين ,وثانيهما إنها صارت عروسة للمسيح هما مش كانوا عايزنها تتزوج إتجوزت أحسن عريس فى العالم ونالت إكليل الشهادة الذى ينالونه القديسين ورأت المسيح فى فرحة أكتر من كدة صحيح حزننا إنها مش معانا بس إحنا نطمن عليها أكتر مع يسوع والقديسين , إذكرينا يا سارة دائمآفى صلواتك . { فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم }


----------



## gogo_9360626 (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

المسيح  بيقول    ايه جميله جدن       فى يوحنا  25:11                انا هو القيامة والحياة   من امن  بى ولو   مات فسيحيا           اكيد  لو هى امنت  بيه قبل ماتموت هى مامتتش  هى عايشه  معه ويبختها  وهمه الى موتها ربنا يسمحام  ويعرفو   طريقه                 شكرن


----------



## poshra (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

لاتخافو من يقتل الجسد       ف سارا باقيا في قلوبنا وفي احضان الرب يسوع المسيح


----------



## اس اسامة عوض (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

االرب يرعانى


----------



## هانى جورج (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

لا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد000 بل خافوا بالحرى من الذى يقدر ان يهلك النفس والجسد كليهما  (متى 10 :28 ) 
هكذا يكون الاخرون اولين والاولين اخرين لان كثيرين يدعون وقليلون ينتخبون (متى 20:19 )


----------



## abbamid (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*


شهيدتك يا رب بجهادها نالت إكليل الخلود منك يا إلهنا
فإنها أحرزت قوتك، فقهرت المضطهِدين، وسحقت تجبر الأبالسة الواهي
فبتضرعاتها خلص نفوسنا

صلي لأجلنا يا شهيدة المسيح
​


----------



## فادي البغدادي (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



أبن عمان قال:


> " ومن يبتغي غير الاسلام دينا فلن يقبل منه وهو في الاخرة من الخاسرين " صدق الله العظيم
> اخوني المسيحين لماذا كل هذا التعصب " لكم دينكم ولنا دين "
> نحن اخوان مسيحيون ومسلمون
> نحن نؤمن بالمسيح عيسى عليه السلام كما نؤمن بخاتم الانبياء والمرسلين وسيد العالمين محمد بن عبدالله عليه الصلاة والسلام
> الله يهدي الجميع ويصلح كل البشر



الى اخي في الانسانية أبن عمان ، أهلاً و سهلا ً بك صديقا ً و أخا ً في منتدانا .. هل تعلم ان من قال :ومن يبتغي غير الاسلام دينا فلن يقبل منه وهو في الاخرة من الخاسرين ..هو نفسه قال ايضا ً في سورة البقرة: (ان الذين آمنوا والذين هادوا والنصارى والصابئين من آمن بالله واليوم الآخر وعمل صالحا فلهم أجرهم عند ربهم ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون).

طيّب يا عزيزي .. الى متى هذا التخبط في الكلام ؟ فهل المسيحيين في الأخرة من الخاسرين أم لا خوف علينا ولا نحن بحزينين ؟ ... بالتأكيد و الجزم (مع احترامي الشديد لمعتقدك) ليس الأسلام ولا القرآن " ولا أي مذهب أو عقيدة أو دين سبق او تلى المسيحية " هو من يحدد آخرتنا ، بل الله الذي اعلن نفسه للملأ من خلال شخص المسيح هو الذي حدد آخرتنا ، يقول الكتاب المقدس : من آمن واعتمد خَـلُص ، ومن لم يؤمن يدن "يستحق الدينونة أي الحِـساب" (مر 16 : 16)أما عن افظل ما ذكرت في تعليقك فقد كان : " لكم دينكم ولنا دين " !! كلام جميل .. طيّب أتركوا الناس تختار سبيلها، وقولوا نفس هذه العبارة لأي مسلم و مسلمة يختار المسيح ليكون فاديا ً و مخلصا ً لحياته .. و لكن المشكلة انكم لا تتركوننا نعيش نعمة الايمان مع معتقدنا و نحن المسيحيين الاصليين بالولادة !! فكيف يا ترى ستتركون المسلمين الذين يعلنوا عن ايمانهم الجديد بأن يستمروا في طريقهم بدون منغصات و تعصب جاهلي , و ابسط دليل على ذلك ما حدث مع الاخت الشهيدة سارة (فاطمة سابقا ً)...
ختاما ً انا أشك بقولك: نحن اخوان مسيحيون ومسلمون .. لانك لو كنتَ أخاً فعلاً ، لترحّمت على الاقل على روح شهيدتنا الطاهرة، و سبب عدم ترحمك على روح الشهيدة معروف .. لان أأمتكم و فتاويكم العصرية لا تجـيــز الترحّـم على غير المسلم !!! .. و مع كل هذا تسأل : لماذا كل هذا التعصب ؟ 

شكرا ً لحسن اصغاءك .. و ادعو  لنا و لكم بنفس الدعاء : الله يهدي الجميع ويصلح كل البشر .. آميـــــــــــن

فادي البغدادي


----------



## pola2 (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

لاتخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد 
عزائنا اها مع المسيح


----------



## امي العدره (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

حبيبتي ساره نحنوا لانتعزا فيكي لانك في سماء المجد في الفرح الأبدي مع رب المجد الذي نظرا الي إيمانك وحبك ه بعدين عن كل الشهوات والغريات رغم صغير سنك طوباكي يامن أختارك الرب عروسه وزفك إلي سماء قدسه ماذا ينتفع العالم لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه صلي من أجلنا


----------



## النهيسى (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

مهما كانت الام الاخت   [b]((( ساره [/b]))) +++

فقد نالت اكليل الشهاده

وستكون مع حبيبها يسوع التى أحبته وأستشهدت لاجله بكل ايمان ++ لم تخف ++ لم تنكر ++ لم تهاب الموت ++ ضعف واستهان لديها كل شيئ فى الحياه ............ لتعد مع يسوع

طوباكى    [size="5[b[color="blue"]]"]((( يا ساره [/color][/b])))[/size]


----------



## maarttina (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*امرك غريب يا استاذ يا مسلم كل الايات اللي ذكرتها تهين شخص ربق المجد يسوع المسيح له كل المجد قرأنك العفن ده سماه عيسي ابن مريم انت ماتعرفش ان التسمية ده اساسا في حد ذاتها اهانه ؟
فيين الاحترام لما تقول عليا كافره؟
فيين الاحترام لما تقول غير المسلميين في التهلكه؟
فين الاحترام لما تقول من يرتد يقتل؟
فين الاحترام لما تقول علي ربي وملكي والهي انه رسول ؟كل ده جملة اهانات مش اهانة واحده؟!!!!
وبعدين تعصب وفتنة ميين اللي بيعمل الفتنه اللي بيقتل وبيدبح وبيخطف وبيستبيح كل الاساليب القذره علشان يقنع الناس بالاسلام والا اللي بيستخدم عقله ؟
نحن نخاطب عقول المتفهاميين من المسلميين من يريدوا الوصول للحق طبعا 
انتم دعاة الفتنه واسالو اهل العراق في فتنتهم الدائمة ومذابح الدم التي لا تتوقف ؟



			"لقد كفر اللذين قالوا إن الله هو المسيح ابن مريم قل فمن يملك من الله شيئا إن أراد أن يهلك المسيح ابن مريم وأمه ومن فى الأرض جميعا ولله ملك السماوات والأرض وما بينهما يخلق ما يشاء والله على كل شىء قدير"سورة المائدة،أية 17
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 ما من مسيحي لا يبجل السيدة العذراء مريم ويحترمها كأم لمخلصنا ولكن نحن لا نأله السيده العذراء ولا نعبدها قرأنك للاسف ضحك عليك *


----------



## lawyer (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*الى روح الحبيبة الغاليه ساره فى احضان القديسين وداعا يا الغاليه فى هذه الدنيا الفانيه الى ان نلقاك
فى صحبة رب المجد بسوع دمك لن يذهب هباء ولكن سيكون شمعه تضىء الطريق لابطال الايمان 
مثلك هنيئا لك بالملكوت 
اما انتم يا عبده الشيطان الكلب ابن الكلاب فانتم تحت الاقدام باسم يسوع المسيح ودم ساره يصرخ طالبا القصاص ولن تصمت ساره بعد استشهادها بل اقولها لكم بكل فخر ساره سوف تعيش اكثر من قاتلها ساره سيخلدها التاريخ اما قاتلها فسوف يموت مثل اى كلب اجرب سوف تكون ساره بخور رائحتها ذكيه اما رائحه الكلب الذى استحل دمها فرائحة سوف تزكم انوف الكلاب امثاله *
هنبئا لك يا ساره بالملكوت


----------



## maarttina (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*



			قرأنى عفن!!؟" لا سامحك الله
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
للأسف مش هينفع أرد عليكى
عارفه ليه لأن دينى ما يسمحليش بالرد على أمثالك
إلهنا وإلهك واحد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

طبعا الهي غير الهك ده كمان معلومة غلط انتي لا تؤمني بالمسيح والمسيح هو الهي وربي 
ماتردش علي امثالي مش مشكلة عادي خليها عليك 
انا كافره بقرانك فارق اوي معاك اللي قلت عليه ايا كان ؟.



			المشكلة انك بتناقضى نفسك
مرة تقولى ان المسلمين يخطفوا ويذبحوا علشان يقنعوا الناس بالإسلام ودة كلام عار تماما من الصحة لأن من يفعل ذلك ليس بمسلم حق ولكنه منتمى للإسلام اسما فقط وليس موضوعا لأن الإسلام دين حب وسماحة وتسامح ويبغض تمام الغض القتل بغير حق وينزل بالقاتل اشد العقوبة
ومرة تقولى بنتفاهم مع المسلمين المتفتحين ونسيتى ان فى كل دين بل فى كل مكان هناك الخير والشر الصح والخطأ
أرجوكى لا تتحدثى من منظور متعصب لأن التعصب يغيب العقل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

طب بس بالراحه حاول تهدي ماتنفعلش في ردودك سيبك من شخصيتي انا كمتعصبه ده مش مشكلتنا المشكلة اني بناقش ايات قرأن وليست امور شخصية اصلا 
طبعا في مسلميين لسو مابعوش عقلهم للغباء والتخلف المحمدي هؤلاء من يريدوا الوصول للحق بغض النظر وتأكد ان ساره اللي بنتكلم كانت يوم من الايام تدافع مثلك عن محمد ولكنها استطاعت الوصول للحقيقة 



			والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أه نسيت... أنا قرأنى غير مشكوك فى صحة كلامه على الإطلاق لأنه كلام أنزله رب العباد الله عز وجل ولا مجال للتشكيك فى صحته ومن غير الممكن أن يضحك قرأنى عليا ولكن الأمر أنك لا تستطيعى فهم معانيه السامية والتى تحتاج لعقل متفتح غير "متعصب" لفهمه والتعقل فى كلماته التى تعد من أبسط الكلمات على الإطلاق
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

مانا قلت لحضرتك قرأنك بالفعل ضحك عليك هل رأيت قبل ذلك مسيحي قال لك او حتي في الانجيل موجود اننا اتخذنا العذراء مريم اله؟ منتظره الاجابة*


----------



## maarttina (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



> أظن الأية واضحة تمام الوضوح لأن الله قال من أمن بالله واليوم الأخر له "أجره" والمقصوديين بتلك الأية الكريمة هم اهل ما قبل الإسلام وليس الذين عاصروا الإسلام والله أعلى وأعلم
> ارجو ان تزيل غمامة التعصب وتنظر وتقرأ بعين العقل
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


 لا استني شويه بعد اذنك ممكن حضرتك من اي موقع كده تجبلنا تفسير الاية ده بالذات من المفسرين القرطبي او ابن كثير او غيرهم بعد اذنك يعني انا مش بحب الاجتهادات بصراحه


----------



## sam john (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*طوباكى ياسارة يا امينة العهد ابكى عليكى وافرح من اجلك فى ذات الوقت طالبين شفاعتك وصلواتك وانت مع الاباء والشهداء والقديسين ليتنى اكون مكانك طوباكى ياسارة ولتنعمى مع المسيح ولتفرحى فلم يعد هناك اى خوف او انين*


----------



## قلم حر (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

ألف مبروك الشهاده , و عقبالنا ما نكون عندك , يا رب .​


----------



## 2amh (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

طيب ليه حذفتوا الردود


----------



## My Rock (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



2amh قال:


> طيب ليه حذفتوا الردود


 

لان القسم هذا ليس قسم حوار
القسم هو قسم الاخبار
اذا اردتي الحوار فتوجهي لقسم الحوار الاسلامي
صعب النظام؟


----------



## صوت الحق1 (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*السلام على من إتبع الهدى و شهد بالحق ولا أنكر حقاً ولا نصر باطلاً
إخواني الأعزاء في بداية حديثي أحببت أن أعلن عن موقفي فإنني لست ممن يهتم بتلك الموضوعات لأن الله وحده  أعلم بحقيقتها  و إنما جئت لشدة ما وجدت في موضوعكم من لغط في حق رسول الله في حق الإسلام أود قبل أن أخود معكم في مناقشة نتفق أن الإسلام جاء لينشر أمر الله للعالم كله ولكن على الحد الأدنى لثلاثة طوائف أساسية في ذلك الوقت هم عبدة الأصنام واليهود و النصارى طيب لو لم يكن هناك من يرى أن الإسلام هو مرتقى الفضائل ما دخله أحد أما من يبتدع ويعلق أفكاره البالية على شماعة هلامية فذلك وحده الغافل الجاهل غفل عن الحقيقة و تعمد إنكارها هو الجهل البين فكان اليهود أعداء للنصارى و النصارى أعداء اليهود فلما ظهر الإسلام أمن المنطقى أن ينسي كلاً منهم قضيته ويصبح همه الشاغل هو موت الإسلام و السؤال الأكثر جدوى هو ما الذي سوف تفعله اليهود والنصارى إذا مات الإسلام هل سيظلون حبايب ولا سوف يبدأ الكرهة الجديد و يكون بديل كره المسلمين هو كره النصارى و العكس بالعكس أم سينتهي الفيلم بنهاية رومنساية حيث يقتضي الطرفين بأن جميع النصارى تتهود إلى نصف عام واليهود يتنصروا للنصف الأخر إخواني في الآدامية لم تصبح القضية تعصب لدين لتطبيق مذاهبة كل واحد أصبح يدافع عن ذاته وليس الدين السؤال الأكثر جدوى ما تعقبكم لو كان المسلكين هم شياطين الأرض كما تعتقدوا فلماذا آمنوا بالمسيح عليه السلام و لم يجحدوا عليه كما فعل اليهود أليس اليهود هم إتهموا السيدة مريم العذراء عليها السلام في حين أن الإسلام يؤكد برائتها أليس اليهود هم من جلدوا رسولنا الكريم المسيح عليه السلام حتى جاء أمر الله تعالى بقضية التشبيه أليس المسلمون هم من يؤمنون بعودة المسيح ليخلص الأرض من الشرور نحن لا نؤمن بالمسيح أو بمحمد فحسب إننا نؤمن بالمقام الأول بالله لدي الكثير من المنطق الذي لم يحفظني إياه أحد و إنني بشهادتي أجد عزتي فحينما أقول أشهد أن لا الله إلا الله فلم أكفر بدين المسيح بل أنا أؤيده و حينما أقول و أشهد أن محمد رسول الله فحينها أقول إني شهدت بأنك نبي الله و لذلك أنا أحبك لا نقول أشهد أن محمداً الله لا قدر الله و ستغفر الله عن ذلك أنا أؤكد ان محمد مجرد رسول تكريمي له تكريمي لمرسله الله جلا جلاله و عموما حتى لا أطيل بجد ده سؤاليين نفسي أعرف إجابتهم الأول 
1- بالرغم من سماحة الدين المسيحي و معتنقيه إنهم ليه في الوش مرايه وفي الأفى سلاية كما يقول المثل المصري يعني لو حدث حاجة للنصارى يقولوا أخونا المسلمين و إحنا بنحبهم و و و و ووقت الجد تجد و كأن لم تخلق أرحام سيدات النصارى لتربي قلباً أسود لا يحمل إلا حقد على الإسلام والمسلمين طب ليه ؟؟

السؤال الثاني ما هو حال اليهود مع النصارى والنصارى مع اليهود ولماذا ؟؟
شكرا ​*


----------



## Twin (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي كل أخوتي*

*صدقوني لا أعرف كيف أستطعت أن ألملم نفسي عندما عرفت أنتقال -أستشهاد- الأخت الحبيبة سارة فأنا أعرفها جيداً وكام لي معها لقاء من قبل بواسطة الرسائل الخاصة في ملتقي الخليج يوم أن كنت متابع له علي علم من الأخ الحبيب صوت صارخ *
*وكانت دائماً لقائاتنا مثمرة جداً وكم حزنت وتألمت لهذا الخبر *

*فالأخت سارة شخصية ممتازة ومؤمنة رائعة برب المجد يسوع وقد كان لها دور بازر بالملتقي ودور أكبر في حياة أي مؤمن جديد بالرب ............ فهي صورة رائعة للفتاة العروس .......... فهنياً لها السماء وحضن العريس السماوي .*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## نهر النعمة (4 أغسطس 2008)

*وسيمسح الله كل دمعة من عيونهم*

لاتحزن ايها القطيع الصغير لان ابيك قد سر بان يعطيك الملكوت  
ان كان دم المسيح قد اشترنا فليكن دم الشهيدة القديسة سارة هو ثمن غالى وثمين لشراء كل ارض السعودية
انا كلى ثقة من كل قلبى ان السعودية قريبا سيكون كلها للرب وستكون اول كنيسة فيها باسم القديسة سارة
والغير مستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله​


----------



## alisabat (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

الغالية  الشهيدة  القديسة  سارة   ازكرينى  امام  عرش  النعمة


----------



## +FADI+ (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

 واقول لكم كل من اعترف بي قدام الناس يعترف به ابن الانسان قدام ملائكة الله. (لوقا 12: 8).
يا بختك يا اخت ساره المسيح هيعترف بيكي قدام كل البشر ويكون اسمك منقوش على كفه عشان انتي اعترفتي بيه قدام الناس وكان النتيجة استشهادك , انتي عروسة للمسيح يا بختك على عريسك اروع عريس الي هو عريس الكنيسة جماعة المؤمنين , دلقوت انتي معاه في ملكوته وابديته مع ملائكته القديسين وتملكي معاه الى الابد في مملكته انتي اروع شهيده يا سارا.


----------



## +FADI+ (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

 واقول لكم كل من اعترف بي قدام الناس يعترف به ابن الانسان قدام ملائكة الله. (لوقا 12: 8).
يا بختك يا اخت ساره المسيح هيعترف بيكي قدام كل البشر ويكون اسمك منقوش على كفه عشان انتي اعترفتي بيه قدام الناس وكان النتيجة استشهادك , انتي عروسة للمسيح يا بختك على عريسك اروع عريس الي هو عريس الكنيسة جماعة المؤمنين , دلقوت انتي معاه في ملكوته وابديته مع ملائكته القديسين وتملكي معاه الى الابد في مملكته انتي اروع شهيده يا سارا. 
وزي ما بتقول كلمات ترنيمة حررني يسوع :
اسمي في سفره مكتوب       وانا لحبيبي مخطوب
ومع الابرار محسوب              حررني يسوع


----------



## mamdouhfathy (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

يعجز لسانى عن توضيح مقدار الفرح لكى يا شهيدة المسيح واتمنى من قلبى ان تذكرينى امام عرش النعمة راجيا المسيح ان يقبل حقارتى مثلك330:


----------



## medhat75 (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

الرب يبارك ساره  ياريت تزكزنا عند الرب


----------



## النحال (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا 
لك السماء ياساره ولهم جنة الاسلام ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

كلااااااااااااااامى مش محتاج اى فهم لانه واضح جدا 

انتم تفكيركم ارضى كل حاجة تفكيركم يروح للتفكير الغرررريب ده 

طالما ذكرت كلمة عروس يبقى خلاص زوااااااااج ( رحمتك ياااااااااارب )

فعلا تفكيركم غرررررررررررريب 

ده رمز تشبيييييييييه كنااااااية ( ياريت تكون عارف الحاجات دى )

وانا مش مطلوب منى انا أجاوب على أسئلتك لاننا مش فى أقسام حوار الاديان

أطرح أسئلتك فى مكانها الصحيح ( النظاااااااااام يابشر ) 

وانا على فكرة انا مش سمائية ولا حاجة الحكاية كلها ان اللى يعرف رب المجد 

السيد المسيح مخلصى ومخلص العالم هيعرف يفكر فى الكلام ده 

مش هييجى يقول الله يكون عريس !!!!!!!!!! ​


----------



## خليل فضل زكى (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

بنشكر ربنا ان لينا اولادعندهم غيرة وحب المسيح


----------



## angee (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

طوباك يا سارة لانك اخدتي اكليل الحياة الابدية فهنيئاً لك الشهاده باسم يسوع المسيح لانه اخبرنا بأنه من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا فأنت لك الحياة الابدية
يارب يا يسوع اجعنا ابناء صالحين ومتمسكين بك لاخر لحظة بحياتنا لانه لك كل مجد وتكريم


----------



## BITAR (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*رجاء من جميع المشاركين فى رثاء *
*الشهيدة سارا *
*اول شهيده سعوديه *
*عدم الخوض فى مواضيع اخرى *
*ورجاء من اعضاء المنتدى*
*عدم الرد*
*على مايتم كتابته بواسطه احبائنا المسلميين *
*حتى لا يتم تشتييت الموضوع*​*سلام المسيح للكل*​


----------



## monmooon (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*يا بخت ياسارة عرفتي تختارى طريقك صح وبرغم كل الالامات الي عنيتها لكن ثبتي اذكرينا امام عرش النعمه 
(جهدت الجهادالحسن واكملت السعي وحفظت الايمان واخير اً وضع لي اكليل البر)
الف مبروك ياسارة *


----------



## ابن الشهداء (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

لاتخافوا من اللذين يقتلون الجسد عزاؤنا انها مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا


----------



## لانا جازي (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

انا حزينة من اجل سارة ولكني فرحة جدا لانها ماتت من اجل حبيبي يسوع وانا احبه جدا جدا وفرحة لانها الان في احضانه


----------



## جيمي (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*طوبى لمن إخترته وقبلته ليسكن في دبارك الي الأبد
فبي العالم سيكون لكم ضيق لكن ثثوا أنا قد غلبت العالم
تركت العالم الفاني ووهبت حياتك للغالي وإستشهدت على اسم الباري فهنيئا لك بفردوس النعيم
اذكورينا امام عرش النعمه​*


----------



## جيمي (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

اذكوريني اختي حبيبه أمام عرش النعمه وأطلبي من الرب يختارني شهيد


----------



## boshra_samy (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

يابختك ياسارة ياشهيدة المسيح وصلتى بسرعة الى الامجاد السماوية حيث المسيح يكون فى استقبالك هنيئا لك


----------



## Pual of Yemen (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*سلام ونعمة الرب  المجد لكل المؤمنين  باسم  فادينا ومخلصنا يسوع    امين 
انا  في الحقيقه  تاثرت في هذا الخبر  المؤلم الذي اصاب كل المؤمنيين باستشهاد ساره ونا اتمنى انكون زي ساره  فهيا مثل كل الشباب والشابات الذي يجب الأقتدى بهم  لأنها ماخافت من  الارهاب الشيطاني  الي مارسوه عباد الشيطان معاها لانها عرفت انها سوف تكون بجوار الفادي الي فدى  العالم بدمه .

ساره قوتني ورتني كيف هي قويه وما تخاف معا انها ست ونا اتمنى ان اكون زيها   قوي بالايمان  .

الرب يبارك هذا المنتدى  وجعله هدايه لكل المسلمين لكي يعرف المحبه الحقيقيه في رب يسوع آمــــــــين يرب .*


----------



## نوفر (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

هاهى عروسة جديدة ذهبت اترتمى فى احضان حبيبها وحبيبنا يسوع المسيح 
فصلى من اجلنا ياعروس المسيح ، لكى يكتسبو ولاد المسيح جزء ولو قليل جدا من ايمانك ومحبتك للملك المسيح.


----------



## kefah (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

طوبى لمن اخترتهم يا رب
الرب اعطى والرب اخد فليكن اسمه مباركا الى الابد امين
هنيئا لك سارا فقد ربحت ملكوت الله له المجد


----------



## لانا جازي (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

رحمتك ياالله.
طوبى لانقياء القلوب فأنهم يعاينون الرب

سلام ونعمة للجميع


----------



## fofa_felo (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

العزاء لنا من الكتاب المقدس دستور حياتنا والطريق الى الابدية 
و لا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد و لكن النفس لا يقدرون ان يقتلوها بل خافوا بالحري من الذي يقدر ان يهلك النفس و الجسد كليهما في جهنم (مت  10 :  28)
و لكن اقول لكم يا احبائي لا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد و بعد ذلك ليس لهم ما يفعلون اكثر (لو  12 :  4)


----------



## mena samy (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

مبروك عليكى يا أختى اكليل الشهادة واكليل البتولية
واصبحتى عروسة للمسيح فى الفردوس
اذكرينا واذكرى كل الضالين امام عرش النعمة علشان المسيح يضمهم لحظيرته


----------



## Moony34 (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

السلام لك أيتها الشهيدة العفيفة سارة
لماذا نعزي أنفسنا يا إخوتي....؟؟؟ بل نقول بكل فرح:
هي في سعادة المجد الأبدي ونالت إكليل الشهادة فطوبى لها
كم ألوم نفسي الآن أنا من ولدت وتربيت في نعمة المسيح وللآن لم أقدم بعد حياتي له كما فعلت سارة
أطلب منك أيتها الشهيدة القديسة أن تذكرينا أمام عرش النعمة لننال مثلك إكليل الحياة الأبدية وليغفر لي الرب جميع خطاياي وجهالاتي من أجل محبتك العظيمة للملك المسيح أذكريني أمامه ليرحمني ويقبلني إليه...
أنا مستغرب جدا من قسوة هذا الأخ... كيف طاوعته نفسه أن يفعل هذا في أخته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لكن طوباها نالت الإكليل الذي لا يفنى


----------



## ملك العين (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

اقشعر بدني شعرت كم انا صغير   بكيت كثيرا علي نفسي لاني من ابناء المسيح ولكن  اين انا واين انتي طوباكي طوباكي


----------



## love my jesus (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووك ليكى يا عروسه المسيح 


اكليل الشهداء 



ازكرينا امام عريسك المسيح​*


----------



## My Rock (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

جنود الشر غايظة و المسلمين لا يصدقونان يجدو فرصة ليسبوا و يشتموا و يلعنوا فهذا جزء مما تركته الاخت سارا و لجئت للمسيح

لذلك يا احبة رجاء ان لا تقتبسوا اي اساءة او اي شتم من اي مسلم لان مصير المشاركة الحذف, فساعدونا في الحفاظ على نظافة هذه الصفحات التي ستذكر الشهيدة سارا عبر السنين...


----------



## ^^RoMaNy^^ (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

المجد لله فى الاعالى وعلى الارض السلام وبالناس المساره 
نشكر ربنا لانه معنا ومش سايبنا  
اذكرينا ياسارا امام عرش النعمة لغفران خطايانا   ونكمل المسيره الصعبه  بس مش صعبه لانه معنا 
اخيكى ولا استحق ان ادعو اخيك 
+++++رومانى ج ج +++++++++++


----------



## النمر72 (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*انها مأساة حقيقية .. غريبة ! انا اعرف صديق يحدثني دائماً انة ترك الاسلام واعتنق المسيحية ولدية الكتاب المقدس وكمبيرترة فية الكثير من المواضيع المسيحية وفي هاتفة النقال صور الصليب والسيد المسيح ويجهر بل ويفتخر بمسيحيتة ولكنة لم يحصل لة اي شي من اهله المسلمين واصدقاءة وهو منجنوب الجزيرة العربية....غريبة !*


----------



## نهر النعمة (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

الرب يبارك كل من بدمائهم الزكية يعيدون صياغة الامجاد ويفتحون الباب على مصراعيه لملكوت السموات لكل من لم يعرفه ومن لم يقبله
طوباكى يا سارة يا شهيدة الحب الالهى                   يا عروس المسيح


----------



## fadymansy (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

مبروك عليكي السما يا سارا ويابختك في احضان القديسين ووحصولك علي الشهادة زي مارجرجس ومارينا ودميانة  صلي عنا عشان الرب يعينا


----------



## just member (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*مش عارف اقولك اية *
*بس اذكرينا فى صلواتك يا قديسة يا صامدة يا عظيمة*​


----------



## bent elmasy7 (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

mabrooooooooook ya sara ya hnaki blo2a elmasi7 rbna ydina kot emank blmasi7 w ydina enena nomat kol yom mn agl elmsi7


----------



## jesusheart (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*

الرب يسوع يهديكم يا مسلمين
و ينور قلوبكم وتحبون الاخرين
الملتقى مايشتم بسيد المرسلين
هو لإضهار الحقيقه وعشانكم تبين
هذي الحقيقه اللي انتم عنها غايبين
وما نقوله هو من كلام سيد المرسلين
واحنا مانعبد الصليب ولانا ابمجانين
احنا نعبد الرب يسوع نور العالمين
محمد تركناه وبدربه محنا سالكين
واتبعنا يسوع المسيح الحق المبين
وبصراحه حنا نحب ديرتنا ومحنا خاينيين
نفتخر انّ حنا مواطنيين سعوديين
كيف نخون وطنّا واهلنا الغالين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
كيف وحنا للموت للسعوديه مستعدين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ديرة اجدادي وامجادي وللقصيد لها كاتبين
ونقول فخر فخر فخر احنا سعوديين
حنا اخترنا طريقنا طريق المهتدين
وكل انسان حر بإختياره اي دين
تكفون اتركونا بحالنا وبيسوع مؤمنين
خلونا نتهنى في حياتنا قبل ساعتنا تحين
دمعتي فوق خدي آآآه والقلب حزين
على حال المتنصرين يا كيف انتم قاسين
والمسيح يقول طوبى لكل المضطهدين
وحنا عشان المسيح لكل شي متحملين
وش لكم وش عليكم احنا كافرين
منتم ابداخلين قبورنا ومعنا مدفونين
خلاص ما تهمني سيوفكم ولا شين
ولا يهمني تهديدكم وما حنا خايفين
والله انا للموت مسيحيه وياعين
ابكي على مافات من عمر ٍ حزين
كنت بعيده عن الرب يسوع عدة اسنين
وسجل يا تاريخ واشهدوا يا شاهدين
احنا مسيحيين بدرب المسيح ماشين
وخذها مني معلومه واحفظها زين
ترى يسوع ربي هو احفظ الحافظين
وانصحك ترثي حالك وتصفق بكفين
وتشوف شكلك من الحقد كيف هو يشين
الانسان اخو الانسان يا متعلمين !!!!!
وين الانسانيه والمحبه وانتم وين
واخر كلامي اصلي لرب العالمين
يسوع المسيح نور الهدايه المبين
يغير المفاهيم ويعدل الموازين
وينشر المحبه بينكم يا مسلمين


نعما ً ايها العبد الصالح والامين كنت امينا ف القليل فساقيمك على الكثير ادخل الى فرح سيدك
هنيئا لك الفردوس اختى ساره اذكرينى امام الرب يسوع حتى ما يغفر ذنوبى وخطاياى الكثيره
ويجعل لى نصيبا وميراثا ابديا ولو مكانا ً صغيرا جدا فى الفردوس

قلب يسوع​*


----------



## حنا صلاح (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

ربنا يهديكم يا مسلمين كما اهداء الاخت سارا


----------



## loay alkldine (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*لااعرف كيف ابدي ولكن اقول .هنيئا للذين يظطهدون ويموتون لاسم المسيح*   نلتي الشهاده لاسم الرب​


----------



## omda_habibi (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

انا مش هاعزيكم    بل  افرحكم  لانها نالت  اكيليل الشهاده على اسم المسيح   
   اقول   يا   ريتنى كنت     مكانها


----------



## omda_habibi (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

:94:انا مش هاعزيكم    بل  افرحكم  لانها نالت  اكيليل الشهاده على اسم المسيح   
   اقول   يا   ريتنى كنت     مكانها


----------



## asula (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

واقول لكم كل من اعترف بي قدام الناس يعترف به ابن الانسان قدام ملائكة الله. (لوقا 12: 8).

بصراحة انا انصدمت من الموضوع 


لكن هنيئا لك يا حبيبة الرب يسوع قد ذقتي الشهادة 

سارة انتي قد سعيتي للملكوت وها قد نلتها

بس انا طلعت كثير ضعيفة مش زيك قوية 

يا رب زد ايماننا وخلينا نكون اقوى 

يا رب ساعد كل المسلمين علشان يعرفو طريق الحق 

افرحو يا شعب المسيح فسارة كانت ميتة فعاشت 

كانت ضائعة فوجدت 

الرب يفرح بخروف واحد ظال رجع للتوبة افضل من 99 خروف مش محتاجين للتوبة

الرب ينور حياتكم​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*هذه رسالة الشهيدة فاطمة المطيري للكاتبة ماغي الخوري مؤرخة بتاريخ 15 ديسمبر 2007 ، و فيها تعلن لصديقتها أنها تحولت من فتاة لادينية إلى المسيحية بعد دراستها للمسيحية و نفورها وتركها للإسلام بسبب عنصرية تعاليم الدين الإسلامي و كرهها الشديد لشخصية محمد التي لم تقتنع بأنه نبي و أن أفعاله و كلامه ممكن أن يخرج من رسول من عند الله ..

نضع هذه الرسالة لكل الناس ليعرفوا الحق ..

رسالة من سيدة سعودية تبحث عن الحق
بقلم ماغي خوري​
عن موقع الناقد

رسالة من قارئة سعودية باتت تربطني بها علاقة صداقة قوية، هي مثقفة جداً، تبحث عن الحق بكل مصداقية، في باديء الأمر وصلتني منها عدة رسائل تنتقد فيها الديانة الاسلامية نقدا حادا، تناولت فيها إحتقار الاسلام للمرأة وسلب حقوقها، السماح للرجل المسلم بالزواج من اربعة نساء وتطليقهن متى شاء على حساب مشاعر المرأة، حقوق المرأة نصف حقوق الرجل، شهادتها نصف شهادته، نعت المرأة المسلمة بناقصة العقل والدين، والحط من كرامتها بتصويرها بالشيطان والكلب والحمار!!

كما انها تطرقت للعنصرية الاسلامية اتجاه الآخر ومنها احتقار الإسلام لليهود والنصارى وطردهم من جزيرة العرب أسوة لتعاليم النبي البدوي، سلب نسائهم وبناتهم وتحليل ممتلكاتهم، الانتقاص من كتبهم ووصفها بالتحريف، قطع أعناق الأبرياء أينما كانوا بإسم الدين الإسلامي إستعانة بآيات قرآنية إرهابية... الخ. وهناك الكثير من الأسباب التي جعلتها تتمرد على الإسلام وتهجره من غير عودة ولا ندامة!!

في فترة من الفترات اصبحت لا دينية، وفضلت طريق الالحاد عن اتباع أي دين آخر حيث أن الصدمة التي واجهتها بسبب الديانة الاسلامية كانت كافية لابعادها عن اي معتقد أو دين.!!

لكن محبتي لها ولجميع اللادينين تدفعني لمساعدتهم بوضع أقدامهم على الطريق الصحيح وخاصة أبناء المملكة العربية السعودية حيث أن أغلبية المواقع المسيحية محجوبة من قبل قوى الظلام في المملكة السعودية ، فبدوري أرسل لهم الدراسات المسيحية والشروحات المنطقية لكي تساعدهم على فهم الرسالة المسيحية، وفاطمة كان لها نصيبا من هذه المساعدة، أرسلت لها بعض الدراسات لكي تساعدها في البحث والوصول لطريق الحق ولتخطي عتبة اللادينية وذلك من اجل مصيرها الأبدي...

اليوم وصلتني منها رسالة جدا مهمة أحببت ان أشارك القراء الأحباء من المسلمين مضمون هذه الرسالة علها تفتح عيونهم وتبين لهم حقيقة الرسالة الاسلامية والخدعة النبوية المحمدية، وأتمنى أن تكون سبب بركة لخلاص أرواحهم...

إليكم نص الرسالة:
===========

حياتي ماغي

خلال الاسابيع الماضية كنت ابحث بحث شامل وصادق لدراسة المسيحيه المنتديات الاسلاميه يقولون ان محمد مذكور بالكتب حسب قول القران وقد قرات ما يطرحه المسلمين من ايات وأدله وبحثهم عن محمد أو إشاره له في الانجيل او التوراة؟

أين محمد واين بشارته ؟ لم أجد شيء

هذه لأول مره أصدق مع نفسي ببحثي لقد شعرت ان الانجيل حقيقي والادله على التحريف أدله لا معنى لها ولا منطق؟؟ كلما قرأت الانجيل اشعر بان الله قريب جدا من غير حواجز ولا خوف 

كنت اتابع برنامج سؤال جريء اخبرتني امل ان ضيف الحلقه سعودي مسيحي؟ وتأثرت بكلامة جدااااااا وشاهدت حلقة الاسبوع الماضي وتأثرت به كثير حتى بكيت

لقد رجعت بالذاكره الى الوراء عندما كنت مسلمه مؤمنه كيف كنت اقول ان الانجيل محرف وانتهى الموضوع ؟

فقط لأن القران حكم على الكتب انها محرفه كلنا نقول نعم انه محرف دون دليل والمسلمين لحد الان مازالوا مخدوعين؟ لم اجد دليل واحد حتى هذه اللحضه على التحريف

انا محايده تماما ولكن باحثة في المسيحيه عن حقيقة الانجيل والمسيح لأنه يجذبني كثيرا بدرجه رهيبه من أول قرائتي له لاني شعرت بمدى الفرق بين ايماني السابق بمحمد وتعرفي على المسيح بالانجيل!؟

المسيح يقول بالانجيل "فاني الحق أقول لكم إلى أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل. السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول" (مرقص 31 : 13)

والمسيح بالانجيل يحذر من الانبياء الكذبه ؟؟

لا يوجد سند تاريخي ان الانجيل محرف او ملعوب به؟ فهناك مخطوطات وأدله تؤكد سلامة الكتاب؟ والباحث عن الحق يعرف هذا

اذا كان الله هو المسيح ويحذر من الانبياء الكذبه وقد قال الله ان كلامه لن يزول وانه باق فلماذا يأتي بكتاب آخر بعد ست قرون كتاب مخالف للكتب السابقه بكل شيء؟

اذا كان المسلمين يطلبون من المسيحيين ان يؤمنوا بالاسلام وبمحمد فالبهائيه اليوم تقول ان حضرة بهاء قد تنبأت له الكتب السابقه وانه هو النبأ العضيم؟ ويستمر مسلسل الانبياء الكذبه والاديان الكاذبه ؟ وغدا سيظهر دين ويقول ان نبيهم قد ذكر بالبهائيه ؟

بالنسبة لفكرة الثالوث لقد فهمت من خلال اطلاعي وقرائتي ان المسيحيين يعبدون اله واحد ولكن لم اعرف كيف يكون اله واحد وثلاث بواحد فقرأت كتاب جدا رائع للكاتب المسيحي هنري اليسوعي وكتاب الله واحد في ثالوث لقد فهمت التثليث جيدا

الآب والإبن والروح القدس إله واحد، هو الله الأزلي، التوحيد الخالص، الواحد ذو الثلاثة أقانيم

الله له ذات وكلمة وروح

الآب: هو ذات الله التي وُلد منها النطق العاقل (الكلمة) وخرج منها الروح

الإبن: عقل الله الناطق (الكلمة) المولود من الذات

الروح القدوس: هو روح الله القدوس الخارج من الذات

إله واحد له ذات ونطق عاقل وروح يعني لا اله الا الله؟

"أنا هو" هذا التعبير قاله المسيح عن نفسه عشرات المرات اليس كذلك؟: "أنا هو.. أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة. أنا هو القيامة والحياة. أنا هو الباب. أنا هو الراعي الصالح. أنا هو نور العالم. أنا هو خبز الحياة..." وتعبير "أنا هو" لوحده قاله عشرات ربما مئات المرات . بل قال أيضاً من قبل أن يكون ابراهيم أنا كائن... المسيح جاء بعد ابراهيم بألفي سنة فكيف يكون كائن قبله؟ اليس هذه دليل قاطع انه الاله المتجسد؟ "أنا في الآب والآب فيّ.... من رآني فقد رأى الآب" من الذي يقول عن نفسه من يراني يرى الله؟؟؟؟؟؟.. و غير ذلك عشرات ومئات الأقوال المشابهة.

في البرنامج اتصل رجل مصري قال ان مشكلة المسلمين هي تجسد الله؟ والاحاديث مليئه بالتجسد في الاسلام ولكن كيف يتجسد الله بإنسان فعندما نفكر قليلا ونقول ان الله قادر على كل شيء فمعنى ذلك ان الله يستطيع ان يتجسد حتى ولو "" إن أراد ذلك؟

قرأت كتب كثيره لأحمد ديدات وركزت على مسالة التجسد والبشاره عن محمد حسب قوله .
اقول لك بأن ديدات مخادع. ديدات يستقطع ايات كثيره ويوضفها لصالحه ؟ لقد قرات جميع كتب ديدات والمنتديات الاسلاميه الحواريه يستقطعون الايات؟

ياخذون الايه ويفسرونها على هواهم من غير سياقها ليتضح المعنى؟ وهذا اسلوب لخداع البسطاء والناس اللي ما تفهم او بالاحرى الباحث السطحي ان صح التعبير، زكريا بطرس يتكلم بأدلة من الكتب ويقول السطر الفلاني بالصفحه رقم كذا وهذا هو الفرق؟ وان تحدثت عن أحمد ديدات لكتبت عشرات السطور.

اكثر ما يجذبني بالانجيل هو قصة حياة المسيح التي تعتبر بنظري بالحقيقة أعظم قصة في تاريخ البشرية ومثال للمحبة والفداء والتواضع لن اطيل عليك يا ماغي فالكلام طويل جدا ولكن كيف اؤمن بالمسيح واجعل الروح القدس يسكن قلبي ويستوطنه ليملأ قلبي ايمان وسلام وأمان كيف اشعر بقرب الله وانا فقدت الرجاء به وقد شوه الاسلام صورة الله حتى انطبعت صورته الوحشيه في خيالي فأنا اعيش بقلق دائم منذ ان بدأت ابحث في المسيحيه عندما ارسلت لي الدراسات المسيحيها وانا من منتدى مسيحي الى منتدى مسيحي اخر وكرست وقتي ومجهودي بقرائة الكتاب كاملا بعهديه القديم والجديد ومشاهدة برامج مسيحيه على الانترنت كلما سمحت ضروفي بذلك

دمتي بود ومحبه

فاطمه
Dec 15, 2007 

هذه هى رسالة الشهيدة سارة للعالم أجمع أرجو أن تنشروها في كل المواقع و المنتديات حتى يعرف أهلها و أصدقاؤها و كل العالم أن فاطمة المطيري لم تكن جاهلة أو متسرعة عندما تحولت للمسيحية و تركت الإسلام عن قناعة بل درست و قارنت و تفهمت كلا الإيمانيين ، ثم اختارت الإيمان الحقيقي الراسخ و الذي أثر فيها ..

منقول بتصرف*

رابط الرسالة : http://www.annaqed.com/ar/content/show.aspx?aid=16022


----------



## بنت الفادى (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

مبروك يا سارة
اشفعى فينا امام عرش النعمه​​


----------



## واثق فيك (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

علشان حبك يا يسوع نتحمل كل الدموع        هنيئا لك الفردوس يا سارا


----------



## abdenbi (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

انه لمن الماسف ا ن نسمع احداتا قراناها في عصر كان مليءا بالجاهلية ويسير مع عصرنا هدا لكن لن تفاجانا متل هده الاحداث لان الرب اوصانا بها في الكتاب يقول الكتاب افرحوا و تهللوا في دلك اليوم اللي يسبوكم لاجلي يكون عندكم اجر عظيم في السماء اليوم هنا الاخت سارة تموت لاجله ما اعظم ايمانك افرحي لان الرب معزيك لا يسعنا الا الصلاة لاجل اللدين يحقدون على الدين قد جاءهم الخلاص امين


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*هذه هي الرسالة الأخيرة التي كتبتها الشهيدة سارة وأرسلتها يوم 30  يونيو الساعة 4.23 فجراً  لأحد المنتديات 

سلام ربنا والهنا ويسوع المسيح
انا بورطه كبيره أهلي بدأو يشكون بي , بسبب نقاش ديني امس المغرب مع امي و اخواني حول الدين وسبيت الاسلام من غير شعور بحالة غضب عشتها "لاني كثيرة التفكير بالضيق الي اعيشه لاحريه دينيه ولا شي " المهم قلت لهم ان سيرة المسيح أطهر من سيرة الرسول وفرق كبير بينهم .. اشتد النقاش لدرجة ان اخوي قال توبي و الا كفرتي , قلت لهم استغفر الله وكانت حاله وعدت وتلقيت سيل من الشتائم من اخوي و يقول هذا النت غيرك وغير اخلاقك ودينك ....المهم ذهبنا لبيت عمي , ولم رجعت الساعه 1 وجدت غرفتي مفتوحه و جهازي "اللابتوب ليس موجود , بعد ربع ساعه اكتشفت انه مع اخي ... وكان فيه ملف خواطر مسيحيه بقلمي و علامة الصليب والخواطر بعضها بالعامية ...... و سألته لماذا اخذت جهازي ؟ قال : اظطريت ان افتحه واتصل بالانترنت لان جهازي عطلان !! و نظر اليّ بنظرة حاده ابتسمت بوجهه واغلقت الغرفه على نفسي ولحد هذه اللحظه . انا اجزم انه قرأ الخواطر وشاهد صور الصليب لان المستند بسطح المكتب و كذلك لماذا فتح غرفتي ؟ والمفتاح معي كيف حصل على النسخه للمفتاح !! انا خايفه صارلي 4 ساعات بغرفتي .لاني شكيت فيه و نظراته خوفتني كثير ... صلي لي ارجوك ..... إن غبت قليلا لا تقلق فالرب معي هو نوري وخلاص فممن اخاف لاني سأحاول ابتعد عن النت لئلا يشك بي احد*


----------



## أَمَة (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



nasr allah قال:


> *لى فتره كبيره لم اشارك فى المنتدى لانى* *اتخذت قرار بالابتعاد عنه* لما فيه من اسائات وسباب للذات الالاهيه وللنبى صلى الله عليه وسلم وللقران الكريم واستنادا للنص الكريم


 
*يا ريــــــــــــــــــــــــــتك* بقيت على قرارك في الإبتعاد ولم تأت بهذا الرد المهين لك ولعقلك وسوف اقول لك لماذا.​ 



> ولانى كنت قد *وضعت لساره ردا على موضوعها* فى قسم الشهادات منذ شهرين تقريبا فهى كانت تشتكى من معاملة اهلها لها وكانت بتقول ان ابوها كسر الصليب اللى اعطتهولها اخواتها النصرانيات فى الكنيسه وهذا نص الرد اللى وضعتهولها يومها


 
لو كنت أنت يا أخي بقارئ جيد لكنت عرفت ان سارة التي رديت عليها ليست هي سارا الشهيدة. تلك قالت ان كان عندها صليب وانجيل وتعيش في لبنان ولها جيران مسيحية.
أما الشهيده فلم يكن عندها صليب ولا انجيل ولا جيران مسيحية.... فهي بنت قبيلة معروفة وتعيش في السعودية. وهل يوجد صلبان واناجيل في السعودية؟؟؟ أو يسمح بدخولها؟؟؟​ 
هل فهمت الآن لماذا قلت لك انك بردك قد أهنت نفسك وعقلك ؟​ 
لن أرد على تفاهات أحاديثك عن الإسلام، فهذا ليس المكان المناسب. أكتفي بالرد فقط على ما يتعلق بالشهيدة.​ 


> فى النهايه ساره هذه *ان كانت شخصيه حقيقيه وقصتها حقيقيه* كان يجب على اهلها تقديمها للجهات المختصه لتستتاب مره واثنين وثلاثه ده المفروض دينيا ثم بعد ذلك ان لم تتوب يقع عليها حد الرده وهو القتل وهذا الحد يكون من قبل القضاه ويعرض الموضوع على لجنة فتوى ولم يكن من *المفروض* ان من يقوم بالقتل اخوها لانه ليس لديه الخليفيه الكامله ينيا لاصار احكام ....


 
عجبا! من نشأ على دين الكذب والتقية يفكر أن الكذب عند الجميع.
أقرأ القصة الكاملة هنا لتعرف إذا كانت حقيقية.
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53639​ 
وهل في الإسلام "*مفروض وغير مفروض*"؟؟؟
الكل يفتي مثل ما يحب، والكل يناقض الكل. 
واحد يقول في ردة - والاخر يقول مافيش ردة.
يعني ضايعيين ضايعيين وخلاص.​ 


> طبعا الموضوع احنا منعرفش تفاصيله عشان كده *مش عايز* *اتكهن او ارمى بالغيب* الله اعلم ايه اللى حصل بالظبط


 
يا استاذ ما حدش سألك تتكهن او ترمي بالغيب لأن *المسيحية لا تؤمن بهذا،* لا بل تعتبر هذا العمل خطيئة. *إسلامك فقط فيه كل هذه الشعوذات*.​ 
اليك اسم الشهيدة كما جاء على مواقع عدة هو: فاطمه بنت محمد بن عثمان المطيري البالغه من العمر 26 وقد ماتت قبل عشرة ايام على يد اخوها الذي يعمل بهيئة الامر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر , ومدرس التربيه الاسلامية . والجريمه وقعت بالشرقيه في المملكة العربية السعودية.
ادخل اسمها في جوجل وراح تعرف القصة بكاملها....
هذا بالإيضافة الى أن *البعض منا يعرفها معرفة شخصية. *​ 


> وفى النهايه نحن لم نكن معها حين موتها فنأمل ان تكون قد ماتت على *لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*


 
معنى كلامك انها لو ماتت على 
"لا اله الا الله" فقط
فهي لن تذهب الى الجنه....
لازم يتبعها اسم نبيك ؟
وهل محمد مساويا لله لتكمل الشهادة باسمه؟؟؟ 
للأسف... التفكير ميت عند المسلمين.​ 
*ارجو الا ترد على رسالتي في هذا القسم*.
لأني *لن أرد* عليك ثانية، ولكني مستعدة للرد لو ذهبت الى منتدي الحوار الإسلامي ​ 
سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ونعم​


----------



## أَمَة (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *هذه هي الرسالة الأخيرة التي كتبتها الشهيدة سارة وأرسلتها يوم 30 يونيو الساعة 4.23 فجراً لأحد المنتديات *
> 
> *سلام ربنا والهنا ويسوع المسيح*
> *انا بورطه كبيره أهلي بدأو يشكون بي , بسبب نقاش ديني امس المغرب مع امي و اخواني حول الدين وسبيت الاسلام من غير شعور بحالة غضب عشتها "لاني كثيرة التفكير بالضيق الي اعيشه لاحريه دينيه ولا شي " المهم قلت لهم ان سيرة المسيح أطهر من سيرة الرسول وفرق كبير بينهم .. اشتد النقاش لدرجة ان اخوي قال توبي و الا كفرتي , قلت لهم استغفر الله وكانت حاله وعدت وتلقيت سيل من الشتائم من اخوي و يقول هذا النت غيرك وغير اخلاقك ودينك ....المهم ذهبنا لبيت عمي , ولم رجعت الساعه 1 وجدت غرفتي مفتوحه و جهازي "اللابتوب ليس موجود , بعد ربع ساعه اكتشفت انه مع اخي ... وكان فيه ملف خواطر مسيحيه بقلمي و علامة الصليب والخواطر بعضها بالعامية ...... و سألته لماذا اخذت جهازي ؟ قال : اظطريت ان افتحه واتصل بالانترنت لان جهازي عطلان !! و نظر اليّ بنظرة حاده ابتسمت بوجهه واغلقت الغرفه على نفسي ولحد هذه اللحظه . انا اجزم انه قرأ الخواطر وشاهد صور الصليب لان المستند بسطح المكتب و كذلك لماذا فتح غرفتي ؟ والمفتاح معي كيف حصل على النسخه للمفتاح !! انا خايفه صارلي 4 ساعات بغرفتي .لاني شكيت فيه و نظراته خوفتني كثير ... صلي لي ارجوك ..... إن غبت قليلا لا تقلق فالرب معي هو نوري وخلاص فممن اخاف لاني سأحاول ابتعد عن النت لئلا يشك بي احد*


 
شكرا اخي صوت صارخ والله يبارك فيك على الإيضافة.
هذا أقل شيء نستطيع أن نقدمه الى الشهيدة التي تقدست بمعمودية عذاباتها ودمها الذي اريق من أجل المسيح. 
وكما ذكر أحد الاخوة في رد هنا. نحن نشعر أننا أقزام أمام استشهاد سارا العظيم.

 ليكن اسم الرب مباركا في استشهادك يا سارا
ولتنمو حبة الحنطة التي زرعتيها في ارض السعودية لكي تعطي سنابل كثيره مليئة بنعمة الرب يسوع المسيح.
سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة

​


----------



## جيؤرجيوس (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

كما كان القدس استفانوس رئيس الشمامسة  اول شهداء المسحية فى العالم كلة هكذا اصبحت الاخت ساره اول شهيدة فى السعودية  طوباها انعمى بالنعيم مع رب المجد واذكرينا امام عرش النعمة


----------



## أَمَة (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *هذه رسالة الشهيدة فاطمة المطيري للكاتبة ماغي الخوري مؤرخة بتاريخ 15 ديسمبر 2007 ، و فيها تعلن لصديقتها أنها تحولت من فتاة لادينية إلى المسيحية بعد دراستها للمسيحية و نفورها وتركها للإسلام بسبب عنصرية تعاليم الدين الإسلامي و كرهها الشديد لشخصية محمد التي لم تقتنع بأنه نبي و أن أفعاله و كلامه ممكن أن يخرج من رسول من عند الله ..*
> 
> *نضع هذه الرسالة لكل الناس ليعرفوا الحق ..*
> 
> ...


 
أخي صوت صارخ
الرب يبارك اتعابك في ملاحقة كل ما يتعلق بالشهيدة القديسة سارا... نعم سار صارت قديسة ودخل اسمها في كتاب الحياة.​ 
عندي طلب *اتمنى من الأخ ماي روك* أن يحققه
وهو أن يضع رسالة الشهيدة في الموضع الذي يراه مناسبا ويثبته، لأنها شهادة صادقة وواعية، وفيها تثقيف عن الدين المسيحيى من مسلمة الى المسلمين، ويغلقه لكي لا يكون محور جدل.
من أراد أن يجادل يمكنه فتح موضع بذلك.​ 
وبهذا نساهم بنشر البشرى بروح الشهيدة.​ 
سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة​


----------



## أَمَة (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



My Rock قال:


> جنود الشر غايظة و المسلمين لا يصدقونان يجدو فرصة ليسبوا و يشتموا و يلعنوا فهذا جزء مما تركته الاخت سارا و لجئت للمسيح
> 
> لذلك يا احبة رجاء ان لا تقتبسوا اي اساءة او اي شتم من اي مسلم لان مصير المشاركة الحذف, *فساعدونا في الحفاظ على نظافة هذه الصفحات التي ستذكر الشهيدة سارا عبر السنين..*.


 
شكرا ماي روك على النداء بالمحافظة على نظافة هذه الصفحات.
نعم هذه الصفحات دخلت التاريخ البشري، وسيقرأها في المدارس الأولاد السعوديون المسيحيون في القرون القادمة ليتعرفوا على شهدائهم وقديسهم الذين دفعوا دماءهم ثمنا لنشر بشرى الخلاص.​ 
يا ريت نقدر نحذف كل شتم ورد سابقا وسيرد لاحقا.​ 
الرب يباركك ويبارك هذا المنتدى واتعابك فيه ويثمرها مئات الأضعاف
ويبارك في كل من يشارك ويكتب فيه من أجل نشر البشرى السارة.​ 
سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*أخر مواضيع الشهيدة سارة فى منتديات "إنجيلى" حيث دخلت بأسم "حيرانة" فى بداية الأمر عندما رفضت الإسلام كديانة سمائية, ثم صارت بأسم "رانيا" عندما ملئ نور المسيح قلبها وفكرها وحياتها, وهذا رابط موضوعها الأخير, وكأنها تصارع فيه قوى الموت الإسلامى, التى قد تكون نجحت فى أغتيال حياتها فى أرض الغربة, لكنها كانت سبب فى نوال الحياة الأبدية
موضوع حول الجهاد والقتال فى الإسلام ​*


----------



## hany6763 (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

قلبي حزين جدا الانسان لما يسير نقي وطاهريقتلوه اي دين ده ربنا يهديكم يا مسلمون ودي طبيعتكم  مش شئ جديد عليكم  ينيح نفسك ساره مع القديسين امانه حزنت عليها كاني اعرفها من سنين


----------



## nvnnashat (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

لى اشتهاء ان انطلق واكون مع المسيح ذلك افضل بكثير
استشهاد سارة لعلة يكون بداية لانفس كثيرة بعيدة عن الرب يسوع بالرغم انها مولودة فى النعمة 
هنيئا لك يا شهيدة رب المجد


----------



## holycross (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

الله يرحمك يا سارا 
واكيد انت الأن مع ربنا يسوع المسيح 
القصة جدا اثرت بي وافرحتني ان رسالتنا رسالة المسيح وصلت الى جميع الشعوب والى الشعب المعتنق للأرهاب الحاقد على البشرية واتمنى ان يحذو الكثير من الشعب الخليجي والشعب العربي حذو سارا لمعرفة الحقيقة 
لانريد شيء سوى ان يعرفوا جميع الشعوب الحقيقة 

امين


----------



## minakahf (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

فى احضان الشهداء والقدسين وصلى امام الحبيب ان يعيننا لكى نستحق ان ندعى له بنين توبنى يارب فاتوب يارب اعنى ان اكون ملح للارض كما تحقق فى ابنتك التى لم تتحمل ان تخفيك فى قلبها فقد فاض عطائك فاندفعت تحدث عنك وانت قبلتها مبشره لكن بشهاده ثقو ان الدم المسفوك يبشر اكثر من الكلام المكتوب  الرب يعطيم من ينابيعة التى لا تنضب كلامه يخرج و لا يعود فارغ


----------



## القسيس محمد (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

كل يوم ادخل الموضوع واقرا جميع الردود وابكى
مش على ساره
ابكى على نفسى
=-============
اذكرينا يا شهيده امام المسيح ربنا ومخلصنا


----------



## jacoob (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

مبروك عليها الخلاص


----------



## أَمَة (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



محمد وافتخر قال:


> ههههههههه ولما الموضوع معتمين عليه
> 
> عرفتي منين ان شاء الله
> 
> ...


 

لو قرأت مشاركات المشككين مثلك لكنت عرفت الجواب ووفرت البهدلة على نفسك.

​


----------



## أَمَة (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



النمر72 قال:


> *انها مأساة حقيقية .. غريبة ! انا اعرف صديق يحدثني دائماً انة ترك الاسلام واعتنق المسيحية ولدية الكتاب المقدس وكمبيرترة فية الكثير من المواضيع المسيحية وفي هاتفة النقال صور الصليب والسيد المسيح ويجهر بل ويفتخر بمسيحيتة ولكنة لم يحصل لة اي شي من اهله المسلمين واصدقاءة وهو منجنوب الجزيرة العربية....غريبة !*


 
في الحقيقة ولا في الحلم؟؟؟
​


----------



## أَمَة (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



rasool76 قال:


> أجزم أن من أقدم على هذا الفعل الشنيع همجي وهنيئاً لها الشهادة​


 


صدقت القول
طوباها في نعيمها السماوي​


----------



## أَمَة (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



Pual of Yemen قال:


> *سلام ونعمة الرب المجد لكل المؤمنين باسم فادينا ومخلصنا يسوع امين *
> *انا في الحقيقه تاثرت في هذا الخبر المؤلم الذي اصاب كل المؤمنيين باستشهاد ساره ونا اتمنى انكون زي ساره فهيا مثل كل الشباب والشابات الذي يجب الأقتدى بهم لأنها ماخافت من الارهاب الشيطاني الي مارسوه عباد الشيطان معاها لانها عرفت انها سوف تكون بجوار الفادي الي فدى العالم بدمه .*
> 
> *ساره قوتني ورتني كيف هي قويه وما تخاف معا انها ست ونا اتمنى ان اكون زيها قوي بالايمان .*




الرب يثبتك في إيمانك ويقويك ويعطيك الحياة الطويله لتبشر بكلمة الخلاص.​ 
*



الرب يبارك هذا المنتدى وجعله هدايه لكل المسلمين لكي يعرف المحبه الحقيقيه في رب يسوع آمــــــــين يرب .

أنقر للتوسيع...

*أميــــــــــــــــــــــــن​ 
سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ونعمة​


----------



## أَمَة (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



abdenbi قال:


> انه لمن الماسف ا ن نسمع *احداتا قراناها في عصر كان مليءا بالجاهلية* ويسير مع عصرنا هدا لكن لن تفاجانا متل هده الاحداث لان الرب اوصانا بها في الكتاب يقول الكتاب *افرحوا و تهللوا في دلك اليوم اللي يسبوكم لاجلي يكون عندكم اجر عظيم في السماء* اليوم هنا الاخت سارة تموت لاجله ما اعظم ايمانك افرحي لان الرب معزيك لا يسعنا الا الصلاة لاجل اللدين يحقدون على الدين قد جاءهم الخلاص امين


 
الجاهلية لا تزال ساكنة في أرضها وبين أهلها
سارا الآن فرحة ومتهلله مع القديسين برؤية رب المجد

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ونعمة
​


----------



## micf (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

أثق بأنها قرب الرب يسوع الآن ......................
أرجو أن تشاركوها بالصلاة لأجل أخيها وباقي أهلها وقبيلتها ... كي تتخلص من الظلام وعتمة أبناء إبليس وتأتي سريعا إلى نور أبناء الله .. نور المسيح .


----------



## أَمَة (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



micf قال:


> أثق بأنها قرب الرب يسوع الآن ......................
> أرجو أن تشاركوها بالصلاة لأجل أخيها وباقي أهلها وقبيلتها ... كي تتخلص من الظلام وعتمة أبناء إبليس وتأتي سريعا إلى نور أبناء الله .. نور المسيح .


 
أميـــــــــــــن لخلاصهم وخلاص كل من يقبع في الظلام

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ونعمة​


----------



## أَمَة (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



minakahf قال:


> فى احضان الشهداء والقدسين وصلى امام الحبيب ان يعيننا لكى نستحق ان ندعى له بنين توبنى يارب فاتوب يارب اعنى ان اكون ملح للارض كما تحقق فى ابنتك التى لم تتحمل ان تخفيك فى قلبها فقد فاض عطائك فاندفعت تحدث عنك وانت قبلتها مبشره لكن بشهاده *ثقو ان الدم المسفوك يبشر اكثر من الكلام المكتوب* الرب يعطيم من ينابيعة التى لا تنضب كلامه يخرج و لا يعود فارغ


 
نعم دم سارا سيكمل عملها - أمين

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ونعمة​


----------



## nkrm2010 (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

الف مبروك عليكى الاستشهاد ياعروس المسيح

                                           لى اشتهاء ان انطلق واكون مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا".

                                                                   من كلمات البابا كيرلس السادس

                                            بركة صلواته تكن معنا امين........................[/B].


----------



## nkrm2010 (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

الف مبروك عليكى الاستشهاد ياعروس المسيح

                                           لى اشتهاء ان انطلق واكون مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا".

                                                                   من كلمات البابا كيرلس السادس

                                            بركة صلواته تكن معنا امينhttp://rapidshare.de/files/40162577/22519643xApDbrVKRm_ph_1_.jpg.htm


----------



## GamiL (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*الصديق يراعي نفس بهيمته
أما مراحم الأشرار فقاسية
هكذا قال الكتاب المقدس 
هكذا فعل الأخ بأخته
فروح الرحمة و المحبة لم تكن و لن تكن في قلبه
فكل عطية صالحة هي من عند أب الأنوار ربنا يسوع المسيح له كل المجد
الذي يعطي لأولاده:
محبة
فرح
سلام
طول أناة
صلاح
ايمان
وداعة
تعفف
بر*


----------



## john magdy (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

مبروك عليكي ياسارة المسيح و يا طوباكي علشان هتتهني في احضانه واحضان القديسيين اذكرينا امام المخلص ليرحمنا و يعزينا على فراقك يا عروس المسيح​


----------



## جارجيوس (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

طوبى للمطهدين من اجل البر فان لهم ملكوت السموات


----------



## اشرف فرنسيس (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*طوباك يا سارا لأنك احتملتِ التجربة فتزكيتِ وحصلتِ على إكليل الحياة الذي وعد به الرب الذين يحبونه. 




  أقتباس كتابي 
 رسالة يعقوب الأصحاح 1 العدد 12 طُوبَى لِلرَّجُلِ الَّذِي يَحْتَمِلُ التَّجْرِبَةَ، لأَنَّهُ إِذَا تَزَكَّى يَنَالُ «إِكْلِيلَ الْحَيَاةِ» الَّذِي وَعَدَ بِهِ الرَّبُّ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ 



*


----------



## هبه السماء (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

قال الرب اترك كل شئ واتبعني وانا اكون لك نصيبا ,مبرك لك الفردوس يااحدى اغصان الكرمة ونطب الى المخلص ان يضيئ قلوب وعقول كل اخواننا المسلمين ويعرفون من هو الحق كما عر فته سارة الشهيدة


----------



## antonius (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

الان لو طلبوا مني ان ارى اخاها لاسئله ماذا يظن بما فعل وما شعوره؟
ما هذا الدين الذي يقتل من يبدله في زمننا الحالي؟اي عقل يحمل هؤلاء؟


----------



## peace_86 (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*لكوني لا استطيع الكتابة العربية
انما اثرت بان اكتب ردي عن طريق استخدام الكيبورد العربي

سارة هي صديقة قديمة لنا وانا اعرفها جيدا
لاننا نحن الاثنان متنصران ونعيش في البلد نفسه

كنا نتراسل كثيرا وفجاة انقطعت اخبارها
ولم تعد ترد علي بشي
انما لم اقاطعها فقد ظللت اراسلها بالرسائل الالكترنية مثلها مثل بقية الاخوة المتنصرين والمسيحيين
واحيانا كنت ارسل لها رسائل خاصة
واقول لها يافاطمة طمنينا عنك؟
لكنها لا ترد

مند ثلاثة ايام فقط عرفت بخبر استشهادها
طوبها ها قد اصبحت اول شهيدة للمسيح تحمل الجنسية الخضراء
الجنسية السعودية

طوبها حقا..
هي افضل مني واقوى مني
استطاعت مصارحة اهلها بدلك
اما انا فهده من سابع مستحيلاتي

اهلها اليوم يشعرون بالندم
وانا متاكد من دلك 100%

اشكرك عزيزتي امة على نشر الموضوع ليعرف المسلمين الشهادة الحقيقية..
الشهادة هي ان تموت في سبيل الحق
لا ان تفجر نفسك في مطعم او مخبر!!؟
اشكرك حقا..
واشكر ايضا عزيزي صوت صارخ لاضافاته الهامة للموضوع
ونزيد بان احدى المتنصرات السعوديا اتصلت بنا لتؤكد لنا هدا الخبر المؤسف..

اخيرا اضع بين ايديكم هدا الرابط:
http://muslmah.blogspot.com/2008/08/blog-post.html


وشكرا....​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*أهلا يا بيس, أريدك أن تسأل كاترين إن كان لديها نسخة من "منتدى مسيحى الخليج" لتستخرج لنا منه كتابات الشهيدة سارة, أريدك أن تراسلنى على الخاص للأهمية*


----------



## peace_86 (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

ma'a al-asaf: la
because al-server tamm estebdaloh

salam al-maseeh


----------



## هانى جورج (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

الخلاص قد تم بالمسيح وانة تحقق حسب ارادة الاب ومحبتة   (الرسول بولس )


----------



## هانى جورج (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

ادركت نفوس الابرار فى الابن دواء الحياة 0 لهذا شعرت بحنين ان ياتى فى ايامها 0 فتذوق حلاوتة ( القديس  مار افرام السريانى )


----------



## ابن الشهداء (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

لاتحزنوا كالباقين اللذين ليس لهم زجاء


----------



## jamil (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

فى الحقيقه ان الشهيده فاطمه باسم سيدنا يسوع المسيح فقد نالت الخلاص لاعتناقها المسيحيه ... طوبي لها لان الرب ناداها واستجابت لهذا الطلب روحيا..ويعجز اى شخص ان يعبر وهو مختنق بالدموع....


----------



## neihal (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

انت الان تعيشين مع الكنيسة المنتصرة التي لايقوي عليها ابواب الجحيم تسبحون مع الملاءكه لله القدوس فصلي من اجلنا ايها القديسة سارة ان الرب يقوينا ونكون معك في الملكوت الابدي . ونصلي كلنا من اجل الذين اعميت عيونهم باله هذا الدهر وهو الشيطان لكي يروا نور المسيح الابدي


----------



## ramygogo (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

طوباك يا سارا لا انكى نالتى اكليل الشهاة و أذكرينا يا شهيدة المسيح أمام العرش النعمة


----------



## أَمَة (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



peace_86 قال:


> *لكوني لا استطيع الكتابة العربية​*
> 
> *انما اثرت بان اكتب ردي عن طريق استخدام الكيبورد العربي*​
> *سارة هي صديقة قديمة لنا وانا اعرفها جيدا*
> ...


 

شكرا رامي على أخذ العناء باستخدام الكيبورد العربي لتأكد إستشهاد فاطمة-سارا وحقيقة التنصير في السعودية
الشيئ الذي يرفض تصديقه المسلمون ناعيتننا في التلفيق.
الوقت آت وهو غير بعيد ليقول كل سعودي متنصر:
*أنا مواطن سعودي مسيحي* 
لأن سارا الشهيده السعودية قد مهدت الطريق بدمها المقدس بمعمودية الشهادة
الرب يقويك ويثبتك في إيمانك يا رامي ويعطيك طول العمر لتكون إناءا مختارا للروح القدس ورسولا ليسوع المسيح بين أهلك وفي بلدك السعودية التي ارتوت أرضها بدماء الشهداء في القرن الرابع للميلاد، 
ولكن الإسلام جاء وأعادها الى الجاهلية​ 
سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ونعمة​


----------



## أَمَة (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



عاشقة المصطفى قال:


> لا اله الا الله
> 
> غفر الله لها ولاخيها وللجميع
> 
> { لَا إكْرَاه فِي الدِّين قَدْ تَبَيَّنَ الرُّشْد مِنْ الْغَيّ }"


 


سارا ليست بحاجة لنطلب لها الغفران لإن باستشهادها من أجل الرب الاله السيد يسوع المسيح قد غفرت جميع خطاياها وأستحقت ملكوت السماء 
هي تزكت امام عرش الله الرهيب ونالت بصمودها امام قوى الشر إكليل المجد الذي لا يفنى ​ 
إن أخوها ووالداها، وكل من بارك، ومن تآمر، ومن سكت وعتم على
تعذيبها وحرقها وتشويهها وسفك دمها البرئ هولاء كلهم
بحاجة الى الغفران الذي لن يحصلوا عليه ولن يروا النعيم السماوي بدون توبتهم التي لا تتم الا بقبولهم السيد المسيح ربا والها ومخلصا لهم​ 
ليتمجد ويتبارك إسم الرب في شهدائه​


----------



## habeb1969 (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

انا اومن ان اختنا ساره موجوده في احضان الرب يسوع في الفردوس حيت لا وجع ولا تنهد 
قال الرب يسوع لا تخافوا من الذي يقتل الجسد بل بالحري الي يهلك الروح والجسد معا  
يا اخوتي الاعزاء الرب يسوع رفع الىالسماء  ليعد لنا منازل واخت ساره سبقتنا وسكنت بالمنزل الذي اعده لها ربنا يسوع المسيح 
يا هناك


----------



## +pepo+ (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

يا رب نكون زي سارا ونرا ملكوت العزاء لكل للمنتدى كله


----------



## املا (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*


----------



## mekolovers2008 (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

جاهدت الجهاد الحن واكملت السعى


----------



## new born (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

فعلاً الواحد متزثر من قوة ايمان المتنصرين ياريت نكون زيهم في وسط مملكة وكرسي الشيطان يومنوا ويستشهدوا علي اسم الرب يسوع
اذكرينا امام عرش الرب يسوع


----------



## ntale20 (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

الله يرحمك يا فاطمة يا عروسة المسيح .
والله يسامحكم يا مسلمين لانكم لا تعرفون ما تفعلون.
الله اشفقت عليها يا اخوتي وبكيت على عذابها.
ولكني فرحت انها نالت  إكليل الشهادة على إسم السيد المسيح .
 مع تحياتي :نتالي


----------



## فادي البغدادي (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

أختي العزيزة في المسيح أملا .. سلام الرب
الرب يكون معك و يحميك من كل سوء ، سأصلي الآن وكل يوم من اجلك و اطلب من اخوتي و اخواتي في المنتدى ان يصلوا من اجلك ايضا ً، أجثوا أحبتي و تضرعوا الى الله ان يبعد اي مكروه عن اختنا أملا.

عزيزتي أملا .. رددي الآن و كل يوم : الرب نوري و خلاصي ممن أخاف ؟ الرب حصن حياتي ممن ارتعب؟
الرب يكون معك .. و يفتح عيون اهلك للحقيقة ، و معرفة الرب المخلص ... آمين


----------



## michealgamil (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

رحت لحبيبك وشفت النعيم احتملت كتير اسالى الرب عنا ليقوى ايماننا ونقدر نوصل زيك 0المتنصرين بيورونا احنا المؤمنين مدى ضعفنا


----------



## ibm200 (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

لم اتصور يوما فى بلد مثل السعودية  يتم فيها اتباع للسيد المسيح والموت من اجلة مثل الاخت الغالية وهى شابة وليست شاب ربنا يجعلها بركة لنا ومثال وهى الان فى مكان افضل بكثير مع السيد المسيح والقدسين


----------



## املا (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

عزيزي فادي البغدادي ربما حصل سوء تفاهم انا شاب ولدت مسيحيا 

الصوره التي وضعتها في هذا الموضوع هي صوره لاخر رسائل فاطمه المطيري الى منتدى المسيحيين العرب و استشهدت بعده فأردت انا اشاركها معكم 

اعتذر الخطا حدث مني كان يجب ان انبه ان هذه الكلمات هي كلمات الشهيده لا كلماتي 
اعتذر منك مره اخرى 

فلتكن مباركا


----------



## فادي البغدادي (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

عزيزي فادي البغدادي ربما حصل سوء تفاهم انا شاب ولدت مسيحيا 

الصوره التي وضعتها في هذا الموضوع هي صوره لاخر رسائل فاطمه المطيري الى منتدى المسيحيين العرب و استشهدت بعده فأردت انا اشاركها معكم 

اعتذر الخطا حدث مني كان يجب ان انبه ان هذه الكلمات هي كلمات الشهيده لا كلماتي 
اعتذر منك مره اخرى 

أخي الحبيب أملا
أولا ً .. الحمد لله و الشكر للرب لانني كنتُ قلق جدا ً بخصوص الموضوع ، لانني توقعتُ أن حكاية مماثلة لما حدث لاختنا الشهيدة سارة "فاطمة" (لا سامح الله) ستحدث لأخت مؤمنة مجددا ً ، الشكر للرب لان صلاتي وصلت و الحدث كان عبارة عن سوء فهم ..
و ثانياً .. أنا اعتذر لانني فهمتُ الموضوع خطأ ً .. 

الف رحمة و نور تنزل على روح شهدائنا الابرار و  شهيدتنا الحبيبة سارة .. اسكنها الرب فسيح جنان خلده ...


----------



## vina angel (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*لا أجد كلمات تعبر عما بداخى لكن ورد بخاطرى كلمات الترنيمة​**دمك يا شهيد أعلان يملا قلوبنا إيمان      جلدك وجرحك الام يغمر نفوسنا سلام
كل المسكونة تشهد عظمة حياتك وسيرتك      وأحتمالك كمان كان على جسدك يبان
لانيرون اطفى ايمانك ولا دقلديانوس أخافك        قوه غلبت الوف داست على كل شوك
مهما طال الزمان ع الصالب والإيمان                مع كل يوم جديد  قوتنا راح تزيد​​*​


----------



## BITAR (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*اذكرينا امام عرش النعمة *
*ايها الطوباويه*
*الشهيده سارا*​


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*يا ربي شنو هالخبر؟؟ يا حبيبتي يا فاطمة....كانت معلمة الدين الاسلامي

لهذا السبب ما متواجدة على الماسنجر يا حيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتي و الله دموووووووووووووعي على خدي..
كانت مثل اختي يا حبيبة قلبي.........يا ربي وش اقوووووووووووووووووووووووووول؟؟؟ شنو هالاجرام؟ 
الله يسامح اخوووها و يرحمها هي اكيد مع يسوع المسيح...يا ربي يا يسوع ارحمها انت قلت.. من امن بي و ان مات فسيحيا

يا ربي يا يسوووع كانت مؤمنة بالمسيح....و كانت مشرفة معانا في منتدى مسيحي الخليج
مو قادرة اصدق هذا الخبر......

...
*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *هذه هي الرسالة الأخيرة التي كتبتها الشهيدة سارة وأرسلتها يوم 30  يونيو الساعة 4.23 فجراً  لأحد المنتديات
> 
> سلام ربنا والهنا ويسوع المسيح
> انا بورطه كبيره أهلي بدأو يشكون بي , بسبب نقاش ديني امس المغرب مع امي و اخواني حول الدين وسبيت الاسلام من غير شعور بحالة غضب عشتها "لاني كثيرة التفكير بالضيق الي اعيشه لاحريه دينيه ولا شي " المهم قلت لهم ان سيرة المسيح أطهر من سيرة الرسول وفرق كبير بينهم .. اشتد النقاش لدرجة ان اخوي قال توبي و الا كفرتي , قلت لهم استغفر الله وكانت حاله وعدت وتلقيت سيل من الشتائم من اخوي و يقول هذا النت غيرك وغير اخلاقك ودينك ....المهم ذهبنا لبيت عمي , ولم رجعت الساعه 1 وجدت غرفتي مفتوحه و جهازي "اللابتوب ليس موجود , بعد ربع ساعه اكتشفت انه مع اخي ... وكان فيه ملف خواطر مسيحيه بقلمي و علامة الصليب والخواطر بعضها بالعامية ...... و سألته لماذا اخذت جهازي ؟ قال : اظطريت ان افتحه واتصل بالانترنت لان جهازي عطلان !! و نظر اليّ بنظرة حاده ابتسمت بوجهه واغلقت الغرفه على نفسي ولحد هذه اللحظه . انا اجزم انه قرأ الخواطر وشاهد صور الصليب لان المستند بسطح المكتب و كذلك لماذا فتح غرفتي ؟ والمفتاح معي كيف حصل على النسخه للمفتاح !! انا خايفه صارلي 4 ساعات بغرفتي .لاني شكيت فيه و نظراته خوفتني كثير ... صلي لي ارجوك ..... إن غبت قليلا لا تقلق فالرب معي هو نوري وخلاص فممن اخاف لاني سأحاول ابتعد عن النت لئلا يشك بي احد*



*ياااااااااا فاااطمة لو كنتي عملتي شي او هررررررررربتي لما عرفتي ان اخوووكي عررررررررررف....
يا حبيبتي...........كنت اتمنى لو كنت موجودها معاهاااا و اساعدهاااا *


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



peace_86 قال:


> *
> 
> اخيرا اضع بين ايديكم هدا الرابط:
> http://muslmah.blogspot.com/2008/08/blog-post.html
> ...




*ياااااااااااااااااااااه هذي عادت لسيرتها...من زمان عنها هذه التي تتبع محمد...فرحانة و شمتانة انها ماتت...ما هذا الدين الارهابي؟ ...*


----------



## kefah (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

الرب يكون معك اختي املا ويبارك حياتك وينور عيون كل اهل بيتك حتى تعيشي مع الرب بسلام وفرح
لان الفرح مع الرب يسوع له المجد ما تلاقيش زيه فرح


----------



## mansor1_2000 (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*​لا تحزنوا كالباقين الذين لا رجاء لهم (1تس 4 : 13)
طوباك ايتها الشهيدة المختارة سارا
مبروك عليك الاكاليل السماوية
اذكرينا امام عرش النعمة​​*


----------



## kefah (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*


سلام الرب
صدقوني ان اخر رسالة كتبتها شهيدة الرب يسوع سارا مستحيل من يقراها الا وتنزل الدموع من دون شعور بانفسنا هذه الانسانة التي امنت بالرب تخيلو احساسها بالخوف في تلك اللحظة تخيلو انها تحبس نفسها في غرفتها من خوفها كانت تحس بالموت قريب منها ما اصعبه من احساس 
ماتت سارا ونالت اكليل الشهادة
ولكن عزائنا الكبير انها عروسة في احضان الرب مع الملائكة والقديسين حيث لا خوف ولا وجع ولا حزن ولا تنهد
مبروكة شهادتك يا سارا اذكرينا في صلواتك


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*


----------



## أَمَة (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



عراقية للمسيح قال:


>


 

الرب يباركك يا حبيبتي عراقية للمسيح على ولائك لفاطمة/سارا
قد غيرت توقيعك والصورة تحت اسمك تكريما لها
ولن يضيع عملك ههذا عند ربك​ 
سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة​


----------



## fadia2005 (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

مبروك لكي  لقاء مع الرب يسوع وعقبل عند كل واحد منن


----------



## عاطف منير (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

طوباكي ياقديسه لو علي اعمل ليكي حفله
لانكي اصبحتي عروس للرب يسوع صلي من اجل خطايا الكتيره


----------



## عاطف منير (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

طوباكي ياقديسه ها انتي مكلله مع العريس السماوي


----------



## عاطف منير (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

صدقيني المفروض اعمل ليكي حفله انا وكل اولاد الفادي
ولما لا وانتي العروس التي ذهبت الي عريسها السماوي
طوباكي طوباكي طوباكي هنيئا لكي


----------



## youssef hachem (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

تحية وسلام
هل تم تاكيد الخبر بشكل رسمي او شيه رسمي او ان احدى الصحف او المجلات تعرضت لذكر الخبر....يعني الخبرية عبارة خبر نقل من قبل صديقة الشهيدة.....
اسئل عن مصداقية الخبر  لنعرف الحقيقة....
عمل ارهابي (قتل الاخت رانيا) لا بد ان يكتشف بشكل او باخر مهما عمل على اخفائه.


----------



## SALVATION (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

_*الرب نورى وخلاصى من من اخاف
 علمنى طرقك وخلاصك
شكرا كتيير على الخبر*​​_


----------



## أَمَة (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



عاطف منير قال:


> صدقيني المفروض اعمل ليكي حفله انا وكل اولاد الفادي
> ولما لا وانتي العروس التي ذهبت الي عريسها السماوي
> طوباكي طوباكي طوباكي هنيئا لكي


 

 الرب يباركك يا عاطف... بس انت تغلب نفسك ليه
ها هي الأجواق السماوية تحتفل بها
والملائكة يهللون، وبها زاد عدد القديسين الذين يشفعون لنا في السماء.
سارا الآن متمتعة بما ترنوا نفوسنا اليه

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



youssef hachem قال:


> تحية وسلام
> هل تم تاكيد الخبر بشكل رسمي او شيه رسمي او ان احدى الصحف او المجلات تعرضت لذكر الخبر....يعني الخبرية عبارة خبر نقل من قبل صديقة الشهيدة.....
> اسئل عن مصداقية الخبر  لنعرف الحقيقة....
> عمل ارهابي (قتل الاخت رانيا) لا بد ان يكتشف بشكل او باخر مهما عمل على اخفائه.



لا تتوقع أى تأكيد رسمى من بؤرة فساد العالم, السعودية, لكن إليك تأكيد من صديقة لها



> الاخت شجن حبيبتي اولا اني لازلت مسلمه ولكن المسيح في شرايني واني كنت على اطلاع بكل الامور التي جعلت من ساره ان تدخل الى المسيحه وكنت اشاهد النور في وجهها ايتم الدراسه في جامعة الملك سعود بالرياض واني اريد اذا في هناك طريقه لمراسلتك لكي اثبت لك صحت مقتل صديقتي ساره لانني لا استطيع ان اذكر كل شي على الملا هنا وذالك خوفي على نفسي حيث ربما يتعرف على اهلي واني على فكره بحاتي لم اراسل واعمل لي اي اشتراك في اي مندى الى هنا وذالك لاهمية ساره على نفسي واني اليوم احببت المسيح اكثر من قبل بعد فقد اختي وحبيتي ساره فياريت اذا هناك طريقه يا شجن لاثبت لكي اين قبرها على فكره ساره لم يقبل امام المنطقه الشيخ سلمان ع ان تدفن مع مقابر المسلمين في البدايه وحصل اشكال كبير وبما انها لم تعترف الى اهلها انها مسيحيه افتى الشيخ سلمان على انها مسلمه مالم تقر هي في حياتها ولعدم وجود شهود على ذالك من اهلها نها دخلت المسيحيه
> يتبع......



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53946


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



> *واني اليوم احببت المسيح اكثر من قبل بعد فقد اختي وحبيتي ساره *


*وها هى كنيسة المسيح تنير الأرض المظلمة, ها هي بذرة سفك دماء القديسة الشهيدة سارة تُنبت أول ثمارها, المجد لك يا ربي يسوع فى قديسيك وشهدائك*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



أمة قال:


> الرب يباركك يا حبيبتي عراقية للمسيح على ولائك لفاطمة/سارا
> قد غيرت توقيعك والصورة تحت اسمك تكريما لها
> ولن يضيع عملك ههذا عند ربك​
> سلام
> ...



*امي العزيزة....فاطمة كانت بمثابة اختي..فقد تكلمت معاها على الماسنجر عدت مرات...أستغربت عدم وجودها في النت لفترة..من شدة حزني ارسلت رسالة لها على الماسنجر..اعرف انها لن ترد..لكن لشدة حزني فعلت هذا الشي....
اما بالنسبة للتوقيع فقد رايته في احدى المنتديات التي ذاعت خبر وفاتها..هزني..و بالفعل لن ننسى فاطمة..ربي يسامح اللي قتلها..و اللي يتشمتون بموتها....هي عند المسيح الان...هللويا*​


----------



## امجد بغدادي (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

كيف حصل هذا


----------



## امجد بغدادي (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

كان يجب ان تحمي نفسها لان البيئة في السعودية بيئة صحراوية ارهابية , يقتلون باسم الله وكان الله  هو من اعطاهم سلطة الدين القويم ..

مااتعس الشرق ارخص شيء لديهم هو الانسان ..


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*


امجد بغدادي قال:



			مااتعس الشرق ارخص شيء لديهم هو الانسان ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ما اتعس الاسلام..قلت لك سابقا الشرق ليس المشكلة..انما المشكلة بالاسلام..
لان الاسلام هو من صنع هذا المجتمع...
لولا الاسلام كانت ماتت...لان الشرق لم يقل اقتلوها..
انما الاسلام قال من بدل دينه اقتلوه
كن عادلا و منصفا..لا تقل انك معتدل..فانت هنا تصنع دينا خاصا لك..
انت هنا لست معتدلا انما مخترع لدين اخر..دين الاعتدال!

سلام المسيح*​


----------



## elven (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

نشكر الله من اجل هاي القصص الي راح تشجع الكثيرين اكيد


----------



## نجيب سليم (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*[size="4"]يعود الشيطان ليظهر نفسه في تصرفات من يدعون عبادة الله , و هم لا يعبدون إلا  الشيطان الذي كان قرين نبيهم .
ولكن لا يترك الله نفسه بلا شاهد و كما كانت دماء هابيل و دماء الأنبياء و دماء شهداء الكنيسة على طول الزمان تغذي شجرة الحياة و تنمي ملكوت الرب , هكذا دماء الأخت الحبيبة على قلب الرب يسوع المسيح ستكون نور لمن يسير في ظلمات اللإسلام .
و الأخت الحبيبة الأن هي في أحضان النعمة , في أحضان الرب يسوع تتمتع بإكليل الشهادة من أجل اسمه .
هنياء لكي يا أختي الحبيبة في الرب , و إلى لقاء يوم ينفخ في البوق و يظهر المسيح الرب المنتصر, آمين تعال إيها الرب يسوع ...... آمين .[/size]*


----------



## morad_dan2010 (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

مبروك ياسارة اكليل الشهادة انت الان مع المسيح وجميع الشهداء زمن الاستشهاد لم ينتهى


----------



## peace_86 (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*للاخ اللي بيقول : غريبة
ولانه يعرف صديق له تنصر واهله موافقين على تنصره

احب اقولك ياحبيبي كفاك كذب.. كفاك نفاق.. كفاك جدل وشعوذة
لا تحاول تجمل قبيح الاسلام
يا اخي بسكم كذب.. بس!!
انكشفتوا انفضحتوا .. فضايحكم وصلت مدغشقر
لا تفتكر انك بهالكلتمين تقدر تحسن قبيح صورة الاسلام
عذا شي قديم وانتهى ...

صديقك هذا اللي تنصر وعايش بين اهله في وين موجود?
في جزر الوقواق? ولا في مدينة افلاطون الفاضلة?
اصحى من نومك اصحى
اصحى يا تعبان يا كسلان اصحى*

*اصحى*


----------



## ROWIS (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

رديت انها تموت علي الارض علشان تروح لحبيبها


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*رسالة من القديسة الشهيدة سارة لإحدى صديقاتها, منذ شهرين تقريباً
ما اتعسه من مجتمع ...! نحن أمه بلا حريه, نريد ان نعانقها, ونعبر عن ارائنا بلا خوف ............ ما اجمل ان يكون الانسان حر في تصرفاته وفي ايمانه ........ وتكون له الحريه في اختيار اي توجه ما طالما انه لا يضر بلده ولا يهدد أمنه واستقراره ............. ان المجتمع يحرمنا من ابسط حقوقنا ...........ما اتعسني من امرأة في هذا المجتمع .......... لكن من اؤمن به هو من يصبرني ......... 
هل وصلت الرسالة*


----------



## Bent el Massih (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*طوباك يا سارا لأنك نلت إكليل الشهادة
اذكرينا امام عرش النعمة​*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *رسالة من القديسة الشهيدة سارة لإحدى صديقاتها, منذ شهرين تقريباً
> ما اتعسه من مجتمع ...! نحن أمه بلا حريه, نريد ان نعانقها, ونعبر عن ارائنا بلا خوف ............ ما اجمل ان يكون الانسان حر في تصرفاته وفي ايمانه ........ وتكون له الحريه في اختيار اي توجه ما طالما انه لا يضر بلده ولا يهدد أمنه واستقراره ............. ان المجتمع يحرمنا من ابسط حقوقنا ...........ما اتعسني من امرأة في هذا المجتمع .......... لكن من اؤمن به هو من يصبرني .........
> هل وصلت الرسالة*



*مبرووووك عليها الملكوت......+*​


----------



## fadia2005 (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

لا انها بين احضان المسيح ام نار جهنم فهو لكم ​


----------



## lawyer (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

رسالة من سارة الى قاتلها 
*سوف اعيش اكثر منك *
[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KifJEBMnZ54    اول شهيده سعوديه على اسم المسيح


----------



## أَمَة (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



نجيب سليم قال:


> *[size="4"]يعود الشيطان ليظهر نفسه في تصرفات من يدعون عبادة الله , و هم لا يعبدون إلا الشيطان الذي كان قرين نبيهم .*
> *ولكن لا يترك الله نفسه بلا شاهد و كما كانت دماء هابيل و دماء الأنبياء و دماء شهداء الكنيسة على طول الزمان تغذي شجرة الحياة و تنمي ملكوت الرب , هكذا دماء الأخت الحبيبة على قلب الرب يسوع المسيح ستكون نور لمن يسير في ظلمات اللإسلام .*
> *و الأخت الحبيبة الأن هي في أحضان النعمة , في أحضان الرب يسوع تتمتع بإكليل الشهادة من أجل اسمه .*
> *هنياء لكي يا أختي الحبيبة في الرب , و إلى لقاء يوم ينفخ في البوق و يظهر المسيح الرب المنتصر, آمين تعال إيها الرب يسوع ...... آمين .[/size]*


 
صدقت يا نجيب في كل كلمة قلتها
الرب يباركك

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ونعمة​


----------



## ramy saba (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

مبروك ليكى الخلاص مع الشهداء والقديسين


----------



## eng2005 (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

شعرت بالحقيقه بضعف ايماني فانا الذي اهمل صلواتي واصوامي فترات طويله هناك في معقل الاشرار من يجاهد حتى الدم من اجل محبة المسيح ---- شفاعنك ياشهيدة المسيح الطاهره--- صلوا من اجلي


----------



## malakhe (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

مبروك عليكي يا اختي الشهيد ه سارا الملكوت الابدي وهنيئا لك اكليل الشهادة لاسم فادينا يسوع المسيح 
ااذكريني انا العبد الخاطىء عند رب عرش النعمه


----------



## malakhe (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



malakhe قال:


> مبروك عليكي يا اختي الشهيد ه سارا الملكوت الابدي وهنيئا لك اكليل الشهادة لاسم فادينا يسوع المسيح
> ااذكريني انا العبد الخاطىء عند رب عرش النعمه



ولا احد يستطيع ان يفصلنا عن محبة الله طوباك يا قديسة سارا30:


----------



## gentel (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

بسى بدي احكي شيء واحد 
هنيالك يا سارة


----------



## مايكل حسنى زكى (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

لو الشوكة التى فى جسدنا غائرة فمعونة الله أعمق ولو كانت مؤلمة ....فنعمة الله بلسم ولو 

   ترتب عليها جرح فجراحات الرب تشفى ولو نزف بسبها دم .... فدم الرب يسوع يطهر فلنسر 

  بالشوكة الواحدة فهى لا تقاس بأكليل شوك كثيف مغروس فى جبين الرب لآجلن


  حيث خلصت دموع عينى وأبتدى بكاءالقلب مع الآهات على قلب مات ربى يسوع أن عطشك لا 

 يرويه الماء ولا الخل بل ترويه توبتى ورجوعى على سنين فاتت وعدت اكلها الجراد


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*أبيات رثاء للشهيدة فاطمة المطيري  من منتدى يسوع الناصري بقلم الأخ مازن 



رحمك الرب يسوع 

أيها الأخت فاطمة 

ايها الشهيدة يانجمة

متألقتا في السماء العظيم

يامن غسلت خطاياك بالدم

لتفتخري بجهادك أمام 

رب العالمين

يسوع حبيبي يربت على كتفك 

فرحا

ويقدمك ألى من تطهروا بدمه

ألأنبياء واحباءه القديسيين

فرحا بخاروفه 

الذي قدم الوكالة

بأمانة

تاركا حظيرة الشر للأبد

آمين

بعد أن ثبت على خطا 

راعيه الأمين

يسوع المسيح رب الأرباب

أنه بجوارك

يابنت يسوع الحبيب

اياليتني أحمل صليبك

لأسرع الخطا الى لقى 

ألهي الحبيب​*


----------



## مولود من فوق (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

لى الحياة هى المسيح والموت هو ربح


----------



## emad gamil (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا


----------



## النهيسى (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

* لازلت اكنب وسأكتب دائما

أطلبوا من ام انور البتول مريم  أن تتحدث الى ابنها وتطلب منه أن يرحمنا ونحن فى الحياه 
ويرحم ساره وهى تعيش معنا أيضا فى وسطنا    بحبها ليسوع المسيح
شكرااااا لمن دون رأيه فى هذاالموضوع
صلاه القديسين مع *الجميع


----------



## مينا دونا ديانا (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

رثاء جميل لفتاة تستحق شكرا ليك ياصوت صارخ


----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *أبيات رثاء للشهيدة فاطمة المطيري  من منتدى يسوع الناصري بقلم الأخ مازن
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  شكرااااا  لهذه الكلمات الرقيقه فى رثاء ساره


----------



## Eva Maria (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

أجدد مباركتي للشهيده الحبيبه 

ووعدي لها انها ستبقى دائما في قلبي وفي قلوب الكثيرين من الاوفياء

وأنها ستبقى رمزا مسيحيا ساميا في التاريخ 


يا له من فخر يا حبيبتي ساره 
ايتها  القريبه من قلب المسيح 
صلواتنا معك
:smi106:


----------



## مديون للمسيح (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

طوباك يا ساره نلت أعظم ما في هذه الدنيا الفانية نلت الشهادة علي أسم رب المجد يسوع المسيح الذي له المجد الدائم الي الابد


----------



## taza (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

طوباكى ياشهيده الرب القدوس لانك نلت اكليل الحياه مع الرب يسوع المسيح مشتهى كل النفوس صلى لاجلنا أمام عرش النعمه لكى نكمل جهادنا بسلام ونفوز بالحياه الدائمه مع الرب يسوع وصلوا لاجل ضعفى


----------



## emad gamil (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

مبروك عليها الاكليل وعقبال السعودية كلها ما تخلص باسم الرب يسوع


----------



## استفانوس (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



emad gamil قال:


> مبروك عليها الاكليل وعقبال السعودية كلها ما تخلص باسم الرب يسوع


 

*آمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين*​


----------



## revlution (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

انا فعلا متاثره جدا باللى قريته، و عايزه اقول ان اول حاجة فكرت فيها اول ما قريت الخبر ده هو:انا قد ايه عندى استعداد اقابل اللى قابلته ساره علشان خاطر المسيح ، بجد قد ما الواحد فخور بيها و بكل اللى بيعمل زيها ، الواحد كمان مكسوف من نفسه ....


----------



## النهيسى (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

* سأبكى حتى يبكى الدمع منى   ÷÷÷÷ وسأروى الدنيا كلها بدموعى

 وأطب وأصلى طوال يومى            ÷÷÷÷ ولا لحظه تنام جفونى

 ماذا جنت  هذه الزهره                ÷÷÷÷ تألمت معها هى عيونى

 غدروا بها وتألمت تألمت              ÷÷÷÷ هم سعدوا وهى استشهدت

 بعد الممات صعدت للسموات       ÷÷÷÷ بتامجيد  بتسبيح بصلوات

 نحزن ممكن نحزن ونحزن             ÷÷÷÷ ولكن هى الان فى السموات

 مع ابى وابوها  يسوع                 ÷÷÷÷باكاليل وتيجان وشموع

 وملايكه حواليها  بترنم              ÷÷÷÷÷ بترنم بصوت مسموع

 رشوا الورود والازهار               ÷÷÷÷÷ لساره حبيبه الرب يسوع


 هذه كلمات متواضعه من صياغتى هى غير منسقه لكن عاوز اعبر*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



النهيسى قال:


> * سأبكى حتى يبكى الدمع منى   ÷÷÷÷ وسأروى الدنيا كلها بدموعى
> 
> وأطب وأصلى طوال يومى            ÷÷÷÷ ولا لحظه تنام جفونى
> 
> ...



كثير حلو و معزي


----------



## هانى جورج (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

ان كان احد يحفظ كلامى فلن يرى الموت الى الابد         (يوحنا 8 : 51 ) 

الرب اختارها عروس للمسيح  000 الان نسمع صوت اللة المسيح 0 ام فى الابدية فسنراة وجها لوجة  ( القديس اوغسطينوس  )


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 أغسطس 2008)

*صرخة متنصر سعودى*

*صرخة متنصر سعودى ​
نبغي المحبة والسلام
نبغي الهناء والسرور
وشعورنا بالأمان
نبغي أحترام ألأنسان للأنسان
ومحبة القريب والغريب تكون
كمحبتنا لرب ألأمجاد
الله محبة 
ونكون كلنا واحد بالله 
في المحبة والبذل والعطاء
نريد كرامتنا مع الأنسان 
من ألأنسان
كما كرمنا الله 
بل بذل نفسه عشانا 
باتضاع
كفانا تهديد
كفانا جور وظلم وتحقير
كفانا جرائم يندى لها الجبين
كفانا جهل وتجهيل
وتطرف ووعيد وتكفير
نحن نريد حرية معتقدنا والسلام
والعدل والأمان
نريد أن نؤمن بحرية 
برب العدالة والسلام
يسوع المسيح ألهنا المعطاء
رب المحبة والفرح 
واحترام ألأنسان للأنسان
نريد أن نكون مسيحيين
محترمين مكرمين
في أرضنا بين أهلنا 
في جزيرة العرب
ارض القديسين 
التي كرز بها رسل المسيح
المرسلين
بين عشائرنا وأشادوا بها 
كنائس الصلاة والتسبيح
وكرسوا المحبة بين اهلها 
واحترام معتقد الغير والرفيق
نريد ان نعيش بين أهلنا المسلمين
معززين مكرمين
مثلنا مثل غيرنا
فهم أهلنا وعشائرنا
ونحنا روحنا ليهم 
وقلوبنا معهم أجمعين
لا نرضى بالضيم لأحد منهم
فهم أهلنا وتاريخنا 
ومحبتنا لهم كمحبتنا لرب العالمين
أنها صرخة حق تنشد العدل
فهل من مجيب يانشامة ياسامعين
كل صلاتنا للرب يهدي قلوبكم 
وعلى الرب متكلنا فهو منصفنا
وهو راعينا ألأمين
آمين​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 أغسطس 2008)

*مديحة للقديسة الشهيدة فاطمة المطيرى*

*هذه مديحة للقديسة الشهيدة فاطمة المطيرى, بقلم متنصر سعودى

رحمك الرب يسوع

أيها الأخت فاطمة

يانجمة متألقة  في السماء

العظيم

يامن غسلت خطاياك بالدم

لتفتخري بجهادك أمام

رب العالمين

يسوع حبيبي يربت على كتفك

فرحا

ويقدمك ألى من تطهروا بدمه

احباءه القديسيين

فرحا بخاروفه

الذي قدم الوكالة

بأمانة

تاركا حظيرة الشر للأبد

آمين

بعد أن ثبتت على خطى

راعيك الصالح

أنه بجوارك فاستريحي

يا بنت يسوع الحبيب

اياليتني أحمل صليبك

لأسرع الخطا الى لقى

حبيبي الوديع​*


----------



## padreg (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

كلما قرأت خبر استشهاد أحد المسيحيين على يد جماعةٍ متطرفة أو أي فردٍ كان، يعتصر فؤادي حزناً للطرفين الشهيد والقاتل. 
للشهيد بما أنه ابن المسيح وعضو في جسده المقدس نتألم كأعضاء الجسد الواحد. 
أما بالنسبة للقاتل فحزناً عليه لإظلام عقله وقصر نظره والأهم بعده عن حظيرة راعي النفوس الحقيقي الرب يسوع المسيح.
عزاؤنا في شهيدتنا الجديدة أنها تمَّمت كلمة الرسول بولس: "لأَنَّ لِيَ الْحَيَاةَ هِيَ الْمَسِيحُ وَالْمَوْتُ هُوَ رِبْحٌ." (فيلبي1: 21) فسجلت اسمها في سفر الشهداء القديسين.


----------



## موريس مدياتي (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

طوبى لكل من ينال اكليل الشهادة                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           سلامي لروح سارة


----------



## موريس مدياتي (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

[font="arial black"][/font​]سلام وسلام سلام


----------



## موريس مدياتي (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

[سلام وسلام سلام                                                              هذا التصرف اعني القتل ليس      بغريب]         اعتقد ان دماءها سوف تصرخ وقد تكون سبب لخلاص تللك الاسرة


----------



## malakhe (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

انا افتخر بك يا اختي الشهيدة لانك نلتي اكليل الشهاده هنيئا لك ملكوت السماء 
وعقبالي انا العابر مثلك من ظلام الاسلام الى نور المسيح اذكريني عند عرش النعمة


----------



## أَمَة (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



malakhe قال:


> انا افتخر بك يا اختي الشهيدة لانك نلتي اكليل الشهاده هنيئا لك ملكوت السماء
> وعقبالي انا العابر مثلك من ظلام الاسلام الى نور المسيح اذكريني عند عرش النعمة


 

شكرا أخي المبارك malakhe على مرورك
ويسعدني افتخارك باستشهاد سارا، لأنه يعني الكثير
وهنيئا لك عبورك من ظلام الاسلام الى نور المسيح، ومباركة لك حياتك الجديدة مع رب المجد يسوع المسيح 

هل لي أن أطلب منك، لو سمحت، أن تضع اختبارك في قسم الشهادات، ليكون نورا للباحثين عن الحق.
الرب يثبتك ويقويك في ايمانك​ 
سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ونعمة​


----------



## النهيسى (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*   مع ايام صوم السيده العذراء ام النور والخلاص

   ياريت نفتكر شفاعتها   مع ساره الحبيبه*


----------



## love_marena (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

شكرا لتعب محبتك
 أستاذ بشرى


----------



## love_marena (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

بركة العذرا مريم والصوم المقدس 
تكون معاك استاذ بشرى


----------



## love_marena (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

العذرا مريم تنفعنا بصلواتها


----------



## missorang2006 (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*من آمن بي وإن مات فسيحيا​*


----------



## جانووووووو (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك جميلة جدا


----------



## ناصر_الشبلي (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

الله هو الذي يحكم فيها اذا كانت شهيدة أم مقتوله أو اذا كانت ترث الملكوت وتدخل الجنه أم ستدخل النار مالكم تقيمون الدنيا ولا تقعدونها أهي انسانةاستشهدت فداءً  لدينها أم انها كانت مسلمة وتنصرت لذلك قدستموها ؟؟؟ أنا متأكد لو كانت بوذيه أو يهودية وتنصرت  ما هللتم وقدستم مثلما تفعلون  فالتقوا الله ربي وبكم 
وهذا دليل قاطع على أن لديكم حقد غريب على الاسلام وتفضلون عباد النار والشيطان على الاسلام , يا أخواني الدنيا فانية وتافهة وصغيرة جداً ونحن على هذه الدنيا لسنا الا ضيوف سنرحل عنها عاجلاً أم آجلاً وكلنا راحلون مسلمون ومسيحيون  سواءً قتلنا أو متنا على فراشنا 
لا تجعلوا الحقد يطغي على قلوبكم لأنكم والله ستحاسبون يوم لا ينفعكم مال ولا بنون 
دع عنك ما قد فات في زمن الصبـا و اذكر ذنوبك و ابكهـا يـا مذنـب و اخـش مناقشـة الحسـاب فانـه
لا بد يحصى مـا جنيـت و يكتـب لـم ينسـه الملكـان حيـن نسيتـه بــل اثبـتـاه و أ،ت لاه تلـعـب 
و الـروح فيـك وديعـة أودعتهـا ستردهـا بالرغـم منـك و تسلـب  و غرور دنياك التـي تسعـى لهـا
دار حقيقتـهـا مـتـاع يـذهــب  و الليـل فاعلـم و النهـار كلاهمـا أنفاسنـا فيهـا تـعـد و تحـسـب 
و جميـع مـا حصلتـه و جمعتـه حقـا يقينـا بعـد موتـك ينـهـب  تبـا لــدار لا يــدوم نعيمـهـا
و مشيدهـا عمـا قليـل يـخـرب


----------



## أَمَة (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

سأرد عليك يا ناصر قبل أن تحذف مشاركتك ويحذف ردي معها.
لعلك تتعظ. ​

ناصر_الشبلي قال:


> الله هو الذي يحكم فيها اذا كانت شهيدة أم مقتوله أو اذا كانت ترث الملكوت وتدخل الجنه أم ستدخل النار


هذا كلام إنسان لا يعرف شيئا عن المسيحية وعن معىي الإسشتهاد في المسيحية. 
معذور إكراما لروح الشيهدة الطاهرة.



> مالكم تقيمون الدنيا ولا تقعدونها


من أقامها ولم يقعدها يا شاعر ؟؟
هذا الاتهام المسلمون به أولى.
فعلا الإناء ينضح بما في داخله.



> أهي انسانةاستشهدت فداءً لدينها أم انها كانت مسلمة وتنصرت لذلك قدستموها ؟؟؟


يجب عليك أولا أن تفهم معنى كلمة استشهاد.
هذه الكلمة شوه الإسلام معناها كما شوه معاني كلمات عربية أخرى​ 
الإستشهاد لا يعني الفداء الا في لغة الإسلام.
والمسيحية ليست بحاجة الى أحد أن يفديها.
العكس هو الصحيح أن المسيحية بشخص السيد المسيح تفدي كل البشرية.​ 
كلمة شَهَدَ تعني تكلم بما شَاهَدَ، 
والمتكلم بما شاهد ويؤمن بما يقول لأنه يعرف الحقيقة 
ولا يخاف أن يذوق الموت بسبب كلامه عما يؤمن به
لذلـــك
أصبح الموت في سبيل الكلام عن الحق الذي نؤمن به يدعى استشهادا، 
وصـــار
من يموت قتلا في سبيل ما يؤمن يدعى شهيدا
هذا هو معنى الإستشهاد الصحيح
وليس تفجير انفسنا وتقتيل الناس في سبيل الدين كما في الإسلام
شتان بين الأمرين​ 
*إذن*
ردا على سؤالك المتهكم
*سارا شهيدة *
*بغض النظر عن دينها السابق*
لانها ماتت مقتولة بسبب إيمانها بالمسيح والشهادة له ورفضها الرجوع عنه.
ونحن لم نقدسها، بل
*دمها الطاهر* الذي رضيت به مسفوكا على أن تتراجع عن إيمانها *قدسها*​ 



> أنا متأكد لو كانت بوذيه أو يهودية وتنصرت ما هللتم وقدستم مثلما تفعلون


كيف أنت متأكد. كلامك أكبر من أن تدرك معناه.​


> فالتقوا الله ربي وبكم


على من قتلها أن يتق الله.
وعلى فكرة* ربكم ليس ربنا.*
ربكم ابليس القاتل والمحفز على القتل
ربنا اله محبة وينهى عن القتل​


> وهذا دليل قاطع على أن لديكم حقد غريب على الاسلام وتفضلون عباد النار والشيطان على الاسلام


, 
اين وما هو هذا الدليل القاطع.
وهل تعرف معنى دليل قاطع؟؟؟ 
حتما لا. كله كلام بكلام.​


> يا أخواني الدنيا فانية وتافهة وصغيرة جداً ونحن على هذه الدنيا لسنا الا ضيوف سنرحل عنها عاجلاً أم آجلاً وكلنا راحلون مسلمون ومسيحيون سواءً قتلنا أو متنا على فراشنا


إذا كانت ابديتك وأبدية غيرك لا تهمك
نحن يهمنا خلاصنا وابديتنا تماما مثل ما تهمنا ابدية وخلاص الآخرين​


> لا تجعلوا الحقد يطغي على قلوبكم لأنكم والله ستحاسبون يوم لا ينفعكم مال ولا بنون


يا ليتك انت وبقية المسلمين تعقلون هذا الكلام
وتنهضون من ظلمة إسلامكم قبل أن يأتي اليوم الذي تتكلم عنه​ 
طوباك يا سارا 
لقد اخترت النصيب الأفضل
​


----------



## atef_adly2006 (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

عروس السماء سارا هنيئاٌ  لك فردوس النعيم مع القدسين والابرار  اذكرينا امام عرش النعمة


----------



## ghaleb aldaoud (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*




> أنا متأكد لو كانت بوذيه أو يهودية وتنصرت ما هللتم وقدستم مثلما تفعلون فالتقوا الله ربي وبكم


يا اخ ناصر: لو الاخت الشهيده بوديه اويهوديه لا نهلل لسبب واحد ....اتدرى ما هو ؟ لان البوذيين واليهود لا يقتلون ابنائهم لتغيير دينهم مثل اتباع دين الشيطان ... امة لا اله الا اللات ....ولان هاتين الطائفتين لهم مبادىء اسمى بما لا يقاس من مبادئكم ...من وضعك وصيا على ارواح الناس تقتل من تقتل دفاعا عن من ؟ عن الهك؟ الله لا يامر بقتل الناس دفاعا عنه ...الا اذا كان هذا الاله هو ابليس بعينه ....الذى قال عنه كتابنا كتاب الحق ...انه كان ولا يزال قتالا للناس
بارك الله بك اختى امه لقد وفرتى على شيئا من الاجابه ولولا جلال الموقف ...لكتبت الى هذا المغيب ما ينعش روح شهيدتنا فى مثواها ....طوبى لها فهى فى الاحضان الالهيه لانها شهدت للحق


----------



## malakhe (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

نعمة لك وسلام من الله ابينا والرب يسوع المسيح اليك يااخ/ناصر الشبلي
نحن فرحين يا اخ ناصر باستشهاد الاخت سارا لانها ارتاحت من عناء الدنياالزائلة وانتقلت الى امجاد السماء انتقلت الى   سما السموات الى ارشليم السمائيةلانها استشدت على اسم الرب يسوع المسيح الاله الحي هنيئا لها اكليل الشهاده .
وانت يا اخ ناصر الشبلي تتعرف على الرب يسوع المسيح فهوا الان يقرع على باب قلبك فارجوا منك ان تفتح له ليدخل الى حياتك .وانا متاكد انه سيتغير مجرى حياتك لانه ليس لك خلاص الا بالمسيح الاله الحي .
اطلبه من كل قلبك وكلمه قل له يارب عرفني الطريق التي اسلك فيها و انا متاكد انه سيجيبك ويكلمك لانه اله محب للبشر   . والرب يبارك حياتك ببركات السماء والارض


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*جريدة جوال الوئام تنشر خبر استشهاد الشهيدة فاطمة المطيرى, وتعليقات المسلمين شهادة دامغة على شيطانية الإسلام

http://www.alweeam.com/news/news-action-show-id-4768.htm


وكذلك موقع أفاق 
http://www.aafaq.org/news.aspx?id_news=6611



وشبكة راصد
http://22.myvnc.com/artc.php?id=23677


ومصدر آمنى كاذب يكذب الخبر
http://www.sabq.org/inf/news-action-show-id-8123.htm*


----------



## peace_86 (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*الرب يباركك عزيزتي امة على ردك الوافي والجميل للاخ ناصر
هو لا يعرف ان فاطمة الشهيدة كانت صديقتنا وكنا نعرفها جيدا
حيث اشتركت في اكثر من منتدى مسيحي
والاخ ناضر سامحه الله يتكلم باجمال دون اي دليل
اشكرك امة على ردك الوافي مرة اخرى

واشكر ايضا عزيزي صوت صارخ على الاضافة الاخيرة*


----------



## peace_86 (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

*على فكرة :
فاطمة عثمان محمد المطيري ماتت في مدينة الخبر التابعة لمدينة الدمام
(تصحيح عما كتب في الجريدة)*


----------



## أَمَة (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*



peace_86 قال:


> *على فكرة :*
> *فاطمة عثمان محمد المطيري ماتت في مدينة الخبر التابعة لمدينة الدمام*
> *(تصحيح عما كتب في الجريدة)*


 

شكرا لك يا بيس على هذه المعلومة الجديدة
لقد وضحت الكثير من الامور

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة​


----------



## medhat tanagho (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

مبروك عليكى يسارة ملكوت السموات وسوف تكونين احد البذور التى ستعيد المسيحية مثل اهل نجران الى السعودية وتلص السعودية من رباط الشيطان واولادة مثل محمد


----------



## jamil (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

تقولون ان ديننا دين المحبه والغفران والتسامح وحين عرفت الشهيده طريق الخلاص الابدى لايمانها الكامل بان يسوع المسيح هو الاب والابن والروح القدس ثار جنونكم وتم قتلها من قبلكم اين المحبه والغفران والتسامح هذه حقيقه لا تنكر لان الاناء ينضح بما فيه


----------



## نشات نجيب (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليخ*

مبروك لك يا ساره لانك ستنالين إكليل الشهادة علي إسم السيد المسيح.


----------



## peace_86 (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليج*

*new_3mm*
*العب بعيد*


----------



## jamil (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليج*

الى الذين اغتالو الفرحة من شفاه العذارى  والبسمة من العيون اقول   لكم انكم لم تقتلوا سوى الجسد الذي هو ملك الارض اعلمو انكم لاتستطعو ان تقتلو الروح فهى ملك لله سبحانه وتعالى فاعلمو انكم قد خسرتم دنياكم واخرتكم يامن تدعون انكم خير امة اخرجت للناس ارجوكم اجيبوني ماذا قدمتم للبشرية غير النميمة والغش والخداع تلبسون الملابس الاجنبية وتستعملون كل التكنولوجيا للغرب وتحتالون عليهم ظنا منكم انكم تلعبون عليهم لما تملكون من مكر وخداع اولا تمارسونه على انفسكم  ارجوكم اخبروني ماذا قدتم لهذه الامة وللحديث بفية


----------



## abdenbi (15 أغسطس 2008)

سلام ونعمة كلنا افتقذنا الاخت سارة وكم راينا من التعازى والمحبة فى الرب يسوع والتسامح للعذوان ضذ الاخت سارة لكن الا نتحمل المسءولية و كذا الاطر الكناءسية العالمية الم تطلب هذه الفتاة النجذة من الاطر المسيحية كما طلبناها نحن و العذيذ من الشباب اللذين يضيعون في ايذي شرسة لم يعرف تاريخها سوى سفك الذماء اينكم ايها المسيحيون اين الحل في انقاذنا وانقاذ العذيذ من الاخوة او سنبقى هكذا نعزي انفسنا عبر الفضاءيات و نكلم اشخاصا عبر الهواتف لم نعرف حتى ارقامهم  انا احمل مسؤولية موت الاخت سارة الى كل من يقول مؤمن مسيحي في العالم لانهم بامكانهم انقاذنا نحن نؤمن ان الرب معنا وهو فاذينا ومخلصنا لكن من رايناه يغرق في بحر و يطلب اغاثة نقول له انتضر اتمنى ان تقرءوا هذه الرسالة و اخذها بعين الاعتبار و انا انتضر اجوبتكم     سلام الرب يسوع معكم وليرحم البريءة سارا    =كلام بين قوسين احتاج لاجابة   هل من المعقول ان يكون شخص كان مسلما فاصبح مسيحيا يعيش في وسط مسلم و يعترف بايمانه ماذا ينتضر هذا الشخص من اسرته ومن المجتممع الاسلامي الا ان يطرذ او يقطع ايذيه و ارجله من خلاف فهذا طبيعي في الاسلام فبالاحرى فتاة و السلام


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليج*

*


abdenbi قال:



			سلام ونعمة كلنا افتقذنا الاخت سارة وكم راينا من التعازى والمحبة فى الرب يسوع والتسامح للعذوان ضذ الاخت سارة لكن الا نتحمل المسءولية و كذا الاطر الكناءسية العالمية الم تطلب هذه الفتاة النجذة من الاطر المسيحية كما طلبناها نحن و العذيذ من الشباب اللذين يضيعون في ايذي شرسة لم يعرف تاريخها سوى سفك الذماء اينكم ايها المسيحيون اين الحل في انقاذنا وانقاذ العذيذ من الاخوة او سنبقى هكذا نعزي انفسنا عبر الفضاءيات و نكلم اشخاصا عبر الهواتف لم نعرف حتى ارقامهم  انا احمل مسؤولية موت الاخت سارة الى كل من يقول مؤمن مسيحي في العالم لانهم بامكانهم انقاذنا نحن نؤمن ان الرب معنا وهو فاذينا ومخلصنا لكن من رايناه يغرق في بحر و يطلب اغاثة نقول له انتضر اتمنى ان تقرءوا هذه الرسالة و اخذها بعين الاعتبار و انا انتضر اجوبتكم     سلام الرب يسوع معكم وليرحم البريءة سارا    =كلام بين قوسين احتاج لاجابة   هل من المعقول ان يكون شخص كان مسلما فاصبح مسيحيا يعيش في وسط مسلم و يعترف بايمانه ماذا ينتضر هذا الشخص من اسرته ومن المجتممع الاسلامي الا ان يطرذ او يقطع ايذيه و ارجله من خلاف فهذا طبيعي في الاسلام فبالاحرى فتاة و السلام
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


كلامك صحيح  100%
والكتاب المقدس أوصى بهذا, فقال (مَنْ يَسُدُّ أُذُنَيْهِ عَنْ صُرَاخِ الْمِسْكِينِ فَهُوَ أَيْضاً يَصْرُخُ وَلاَ يُسْتَجَابُ) ام  21 :  13
والمحبة ليست كلام, بل أعمال, وذكر القديس يعقوب ذلك حينما قال(إِنْ كَانَ أَخٌ وَأُخْتٌ عُرْيَانَيْنِ وَمُعْتَازَيْنِ لِلْقُوتِ الْيَوْمِيِّ، فَقَالَ لَهُمَا أَحَدُكُمُ: «امْضِيَا بِسَلاَمٍ، اسْتَدْفِئَا وَاشْبَعَا» وَلَكِنْ لَمْ تُعْطُوهُمَا حَاجَاتِ الْجَسَدِ، فَمَا الْمَنْفَعَةُ؟ هَكَذَا الإِيمَانُ أَيْضاً، إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ أَعْمَالٌ، مَيِّتٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ. لَكِنْ يَقُولُ قَائِلٌ: «أَنْتَ لَكَ إِيمَانٌ، وَأَنَا لِي أَعْمَالٌ!» أَرِنِي إِيمَانَكَ بِدُونِ أَعْمَالِكَ، وَأَنَا أُرِيكَ بِأَعْمَالِي إِيمَانِي.) يع 2 : 15 - 18*


----------



## MESGRE (15 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يعوضها في ملكوت السموات اضعاف اضعاف،وبركه صلواته تكون معانا


----------



## كوكو1971 (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليج*

ا
ختي امة 
لقد سمعت خبر استشهاد (فاطمة) سارة من ابونا زكريا بطرس 
الحقيقة احسست بشعورين معا
الاول حسدت سارة فهي الان في حضن يسوع
الثاني احسست بضعف ايماني انا المولود مسيحي امام ايمان العابرين


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أغسطس 2008)

> الحقيقة احسست بشعورين معا
> الاول حسدت سارة فهي الان في حضن يسوع
> الثاني احسست بضعف ايماني انا المولود مسيحي امام ايمان العابرين


*تعليقك على الموضوع عبر عن ما بداخلى وكنت اعجز عن التعبير عنه .. ربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## النهيسى (17 أغسطس 2008)

مشاعر ى مضطربه بين الحزن عما حدث لكى يا اختى ساره وبين فرحتى باستشهاك

 اطلبى من الرب عنا

 سلامى لكل السامنين معكى فى الفردوس


----------



## FADY_TEMON (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليج*

*ربنا موجود ...أنا فرحان جدا علشان هي فى حضن المسيح*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليج*

*
ولكم هذا الرابط

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLPSwosqP8M
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KifJEBMnZ54

الصوت للمتنصرة كاترين السعودية, وصاحبة منتدى "مسيحي الخليج"*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليج*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> ولكم هذا الرابط
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLPSwosqP8M
> ...



على فكرة في هذا الرابط
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KifJEBMnZ54
هذا الصوت هو لسعودية منتصرة ثانية و اسمها كاثرينااااااااااااا و ليس لفاطمة و كاثرينا هي المديرة المؤسسة لموقع ملتقي مسيحي الخليج لازم الكل يعرف ما اعرف شو علاقتها بالفيديو هذا لفاطمة...بعض الناس فاكرين ان الصوت و الاختبار هو لفاطمة​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أغسطس 2008)

*القاتل يهدد اصدقاء الشهيدة فاطمة*

*أرسل القاتل, شقيق الشهيدة فاطمة, رسائل تهديد لأصدقاء الشهيدة, هذا نصها

(احذرك يا ايوها (أيها) الكافر الملحد ان تنشر او تتكلم في اي شي يخص المرحومه اختي فاطمه واليد التي امتدت الى اعز الناس لي وهي اختي لا يمكن الى احد (لأحد) ان يقفها (يوقفها) الى (إلا) الله عز وجل والله يامرني (يأمرنى) كما فعلت في اختي ان افعل بك يا كافر واني اطمن (أضمن) الجنه بقتل المرتدين من امثالك وامثال المنافقين منكم وان انشاء الله سوف ياتي يوم سوف تكون في قبطتي (قبضتى) لكي اخذ بثار من اخرج اختي من الاسلام وسوف ادفعك ثمن مراسلتك الى اختي واتصالك بها وهذا اليوم سوف يكون قريب انشاء الله ونراكم تحت اقدام المسلمين المومنين الذين يحبهم الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللّهِ وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ الطَّاغُوتِ فَقَاتِلُواْ 

أَوْلِيَاء الشَّيْطَانِ إِنَّ كَيْدَ الشَّيْطَانِ كَانَ ضَعِيفًا 76)

ملاحظات:
1- اضطررت لعمل تصحيح إملائي للقاتل عابد المضل
2- لى اقتراح, لدى إيميل الشهيدة فاطمة, فما رأى الأخوة فى إعلانه هنا وفى توقيعى لنرسل لتلك الأسرة إيميلات نبين لهم بالدليل والبرهان أن فاطمة كانت على حق, وأن نعمل على توصيل السيد المسيح لهم, *


----------



## أَمَة (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: القاتل يهدد اصدقاء الشهيدة فاطمة*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *أرسل القاتل, شقيق الشهيدة فاطمة, رسائل تهديد لأصدقاء الشهيدة, هذا نصها*
> 
> *(احذرك يا ايوها (أيها) الكافر الملحد ان تنشر او تتكلم في اي شي يخص المرحومه اختي فاطمه واليد التي امتدت الى اعز الناس لي وهي اختي لا يمكن الى احد (لأحد) ان يقفها (يوقفها) الى (إلا) الله عز وجل والله يامرني (يأمرنى) كما فعلت في اختي ان افعل بك يا كافر واني اطمن (أضمن) الجنه بقتل المرتدين من امثالك وامثال المنافقين منكم وان انشاء الله سوف ياتي يوم سوف تكون في قبطتي (قبضتى) لكي اخذ بثار من اخرج اختي من الاسلام وسوف ادفعك ثمن مراسلتك الى اختي واتصالك بها وهذا اليوم سوف يكون قريب انشاء الله ونراكم تحت اقدام المسلمين المومنين الذين يحبهم الله*
> 
> ...


 
ما هذا العمى الذي يعيشون فيه​ 
ليرفع الرب غشاء ابليس عن عيونهم
لكي يروا نور المسيح
ويخلصوا من قبضة ابليس.
1400سنة في الظلام تكفي 
أن شاء الله لن يكون 1500​ 
[q-bible]
1 لِيَتَحَنَّنِ اللهُ عَلَيْنَا وَلْيُبَارِكْنَا. لِيُنِرْ بِوَجْهِهِ 
2 لِكَيْ يُعْرَفَ فِي الأَرْضِ طَرِيقُكَ وَفِي كُلِّ الأُمَمِ خَلاَصُكَ. ​[/q-bible]


----------



## jclsoww (18 أغسطس 2008)

*طوباك يا سارة, انت الآن في محضر الرب, :smi102: شهيدة الإيمان في بلد الشيطان.:crying:


هذا هو الحال للكثير من المنتصرين في السعودية إما أن يتنازلوا عن إيمانهم أو يلاقوا نفس المصير

هذا ما كان سيحدث لي, كنت مراقب من المباحث السعودي, وقد زرعوا أجهزة تجسس في منزلي, لكن مكنني الرب له كل المجد من الهرب في الوقت المناسب جداً, تركت كل شي هناك, خسرت كل شي عدا إيماني برب المجد

الشكر كل الشكر والحمد كل الحمد والمجد كل المجد لرب المجد *


----------



## ط:فاطمة المطيري (18 أغسطس 2008)

*يالله يـــاخـــالـــق اراضــــيـــــن وابــــحـــــار
الــــواحــــد الــمــعـــبـــود رازق عـــبـــيـــده
الــخــالـــق الــغـــفـــار عــــــلام الاســــــرار
وفــرق شــعــوب الارض فـــي كـــل بــيــده
يايسوع الحنون يافادي العباد 
مانحهم  خلاصه باتضاعه وطيبه
هو ربي هو روح الحياة وبيه تتحرر 
بلادي من كل شر وتبيده
أنه ربي هو يسوع البار
روحه تحل عابلادي وتزيل
 سنينه
سنين الظلم والقهر 
سنين القسوة والظلم
قرون من الموت  الزؤوم
ويرفع عنا الشر بيده
ياربعي في نجد ونجران
ياأحفاد الرب يسوع المسيح
والخير بيده

أرفعوا عنكم نير العبودية
 والذل
وتحرروا من شيطان الخطية 

والقتل
وكونوا باريين بالرحمن 
ومفتخرين بطيبه
أمنوا بالرب يسوع الناصري
الحنان
واعرفوا السلام والحب وطيبه
ولاتهابوا الموت فلموت 
الحقيقي بيده
يا قبائل عنزة وشمر وهذال
وعتيبة والتميم والفضول
والحويطات كلكم عبيده
ياأحفاد 
أوس وظفير وجرهم
وخزيمةوكنانة وثقيف
وعدنان وشيبان  وغضفان
وقريش  وباقي أولاده
يامن خلقكم بيده
توبوا الى الرب يسوع
الحبيب وطردوا الشر من 
نفوسكم وأراضيكم​*


----------



## hany_2010598 (18 أغسطس 2008)

لا أحديعلم كيف سيواجةيومة (استعد للقاءالهاك) فما الذمن الاستشهاد لمحبة المسيح    فقد وعد الرب يسوع خاصتةبمكان معةفى بيت ألآب  ويكون استشهادهامعنى معبر لناحتى نقوى ونتعلم دروس فى الايمان الحقيقى


----------



## ط:فاطمة المطيري (18 أغسطس 2008)

*شهداء الكنيسة ألأولى(أهداء الى مسيحيي شبهجزيرة العرب)
المسيحية هي المحبة الباذلة ، والصليب هو علامة المسيحية ، وفي شخص السيد المسيح التقي الحب بالألم ، وتغير مفهوم الألم واصبح شركة حب مع الرب المتألم ، وأرتفع إلي مستوي الهبة الروحية ، والموت أصبح كأسا لذيذا يرتشفها المؤمن سعيدا راضيا بل يسعى إليها عن حب ويتعجلها ، وليس في هذا عجب فقد تحول الموت من شئ مرعب إلي جسر ذهبي ومعبر يعبر بنا من حياة قصيرة وغربة مؤقتة وثوبا باليا إلي سعادة أبدية دائمة وثوبا لا يفني ولا يتدنس ولا يضمحل .

وأرتبط الاضطهاد بالمسيحية وهو يسير معها جنبا إلي جنب ، وأحيانا يصل إلي النهاية وهو ما نقول عنه الاستشهاد ، وأول اضطهاد تعرضت له المسيحية كان من اليهودية إذ ولدت المسيحية في وسط المجتمع اليهودي ، ورفض اليهود السيد المسيح وصلبوه ، واضطهدوا أتباعه بالقتل والتعذيب أو بالوشاية وإثارة الجماهير أو بالمقاومة الفكرية ..

بعدها دخلت المسيحية الناشئة في صراع طويل مع الوثنية متمثلة في الإمبراطورية الرومانية بما لها من سلطة الدولة وقوة السلاح وقد وصل هذا الصراع إلي حد الإبادة أي الاستشهاد ، وكان الصراع غير متكافئا إذ لم يكن للإيمان الجديد ما يسنده من قوة زمنية أو سلاح اللهم إلا ترس الإيمان ودرع البر وخوذة الخلاص وسيف الروح ( أفسس 6 ) ، وأستمر الصراع حتى أوائل القرن الرابع حين قبلت الإمبراطورية الرومانية الإيمان بالمسيح وسقطت الوثنية .

لقد بدأ اضطهاد المسيحية في روما علي يد نيرون في القرن الأول المسيحي وانتهي علي بعد ميل واحد من روما علي يد قسطنطين في القرن الرابع وكان القصد منه إبادة المسيحية ولكن علي العكس كان سببا في تنقيتها وإظهار فضائلها وبطولات شهدائها الأمر الذي أدي انتشارها ودخول الوثنيين في الإيمان المسيحي ، وكما عبر عن ذلك العلامة ترتليانوس " دماء الشهداء بذار الكنيسة ".



لماذا اضطهدت الدولة الرومانية المسيحية ؟

جاء الإيمان بالمسيح يحمل مفاهيم جديدة غير التي كان يألفها الناس في القديم :
في الوثنية كانت العبادة عبارة عن ترديد لصيغة عزيمة سحرية وبعض التعاويذ وتقديم المأكل والمشرب للآلهة والتعاليم غامضة والشعائر والصلوات سرا ، عكس ما وجد الناس في المسيحية تعليما مفهوما وموضوع عظيم للإيمان وديانة تستقر في داخل الإنسان وفكره وروحه والعبادة فيها ترجمة عملية للإيمان وحل الحب محل الخوف .

ولم يعد هناك غرباء أو أجانب بالنسبة لإله المسيحيين ، ولم يعد الأجنبي يدنس الهيكل أو القربان لمجرد حضوره ، ولم يعد الكهنوت وراثيا لأن الديانة ليست ملكا موروثا بل علي العكس أصبح هناك تعليم ديني مفتوح يعرض علي الجميع وكانت المسيحية تبحث عن أقل الناس اعتبارا لتضمهم .

ولم تعلم المسيحية أتباعها بغض الأعداء أو الأجنبي بل علي العكس التعاطف والمودة .



· جاءت المسيحية كديانة عالمية :

كل العبادات الوثنية كانت محلية ، ولكل إقليم معبود خاص به وحتى اليهودية كانت ديانة مغلقة تخص شعب واحد ولكن المسيحية ظهرت للعالم أجمع حسب قول السيد المسيح " اذهبوا إلى العالم اجمع و اكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها (مر 16 : 15) .



· ونادت المسيحية أنها الديانة الوحيدة الحق :

وانجذب إلي الإيمان بها من كل جنس وشعب وطبقة وسن من اليونان والرومان أكثر من الذين جذبتهم اليهودية ، ورفضت أن تتحالف مع الوثنية .



· وعلمت بفصل الدين عن الدولة :

في القديم كان الدين والدولة شيئا واحدا ، وكل الشعب يعبد إلهه وكان كل إله يحكم شعبه ، وكانت الدولة تتدخل في نطاق الضمير وتعاقب من يخرج الشعائر والعبادة وأما المسيحية فقد جاءت تفصل الدين عن الدولة حسب قول السيد المسبح " أعطوا ما لقيصر لقيصر وما لله لله " (مت 22 : 21).



· الحماس الشديد للروحانية بدلا من النشاط الاجتماعي :

رفض المسيحيون الاشتراك في الاحتفالات الوثنية والعبادة العامة وكان هذا يعبر عن عدم تحمسهم للسياسة والعزوف عن الشئون المدنية والزمنية بالمقارنة بالأمور الروحية والأبدية والتصاقهم الشديد ببعض في اجتماعات مغلقة كل هذا أثار حولهم الشبهات وعداوة الحاكم والشعب .

وفي الواقع أنه في ظل المسيحية تغيرت احساسات الناس وأخلاقياتهم ولم يعد الواجب الاسمي أن يعطي الإنسان وقته وحياته وقواه للدولة في السياسة والحرب فلقد شعر الإنسان أن عليه التزامات أخري من نحو خلاص نفسه ومن نحو الله .



حلقات الاضطهاد العشر

منذ القرن الخامس الميلادي تعود المؤرخون علي تقدير الاضطهادات التي خاضتها الدولة الرومانية ضد الكنيسة المسيحية بعشرة اضطهادات كبيرة تحت حكم عشرة أباطرة هم علي الترتيب :

نيرون – دومتيانوس – تراجان – مرقس أوريليوس – سبتيموس ساويرس – مكسيمينوس – ديسيوس – فالريان – أوريليان – دقلديانوس .

ولكن هذا التقسيم عرفي اصطلح عليه ولا يعني أن الاضطهادات حدثت عشر مرات فقط ، لأن أكثر الفترات هدوءا كانت فيها شهداء.

ولقد حاول البعض أن يربط بين الضربات العشر في مصر وهذه الاضطهادات باعتبارها رمزا لها ، كذلك يربطون بين العشرة قرون التي للوحش الوارد ذكرها في سفر الرؤيا الذي صنع حربا مع الخروف علي أهنا هذه الحلقات العشر من الاضطهاد.



نيرون وحريق روما

· كان الاضطهاد الذي أثاره نيرون هو أول الاضطهادات التي كرستها الإمبراطورية الرومانية ، وأرتبط باستشهاد عمودين عظيمين في الكنيسة هما الرسولان بطرس وبولس ، وقد ابتدأ في السنة العاشرة من حكم هذا الطاغية بأمره وتحريضه عام 64م حين أتهم نيرون المسيحيون الأبرياء بحرق روما وكانت كارثة مدمرة لم ينجو من هذا الحريق سوي أربعة أقسام من الأربعة عشر قسما التي كانت تنقسم إليها المدينة العظيمة والتهمت السنة النار أعرق الآثار والمباني ولم ينجو منها الناس والبهائم .

· وتحولت المدينة العظيمة إلي جبانة تضم مليون من النائحين علي خسارات لا تعوض ، وحتى يبعد الشبهة عن نفسه الصق نيرون التهمة بالمسيحيين المنبوذين ، وسرعان ما بدء في سفك الدماء وأستخدم أبشع الوسائل في سبيل ذلك ، صلب البعض إمعانا في السخرية بالعقوبة التي تحملها السيد المسيح ، وألقي البعض للحيوانات المفترسة في مسارح الألعاب الرياضية ، وبلغت المأساة قمتها عندما أشعل النار في المسيحيين بعد دهنهم بالقار وسمرهم في أعمدة الصنوبر يضيئون كالمشاعل لتسلية الجماهير في الحدائق الإمبراطورية بينما نيرون في عربته الخاصة يلهو.



اضطهاد دقلديانوس وأعوانه

كل الاضطهادات التي شنتها الدولة الرومانية علي المسيحيين ابتداء من نيرون تتضاءل أمام شد وعنف ووحشية الاضطهادات التي بدأها دقلديانوس وأكملها أعوانه ، ولهذا السبب اتخذت الكنيسة القبطية بداية حكمه وهي سنة 284م بداية لتقويمها المعروف بأسم تاريخ الشهداء .

في عام 303م أصدر منشورا بهدم الكنائس وحرق الكتب المقدسة وطرد كل أصحاب المناصب العالية وحرمانهم من حقوقهم المدنية وحرمان العبيد إذا أصروا علي الاعتراف بالمسيحية ، وإذ علق المنشور علي حائط القصر لم يخل المجال من شاب مسيحي شجاع غيور مزق المنشور مظهرا استياءه وسرعان ما سرت موجة الاضطهاد في ربوع الإمبراطورية .

وإزداد الاضطهاد عنفا ووحشية بسبب اندلاع الحريق مرتين في قصر الامبراطور في خلال أسبوع ربما أفتعل الحريق أحد معاونيه لكي يثيره ضد المسيحيين .

أصدر في مارس عام 303م منشورين متلاحقين بسجن رؤساء الكنائس وتعذيبهم بقصد إجبارهم علي ترك الإيمان .

وفي 30 ابريل من نفس العام أصدر مكسيميانوس هرموليوس منشورا وهو أسوأها ويقضي بإرغام جميع المسيحيين في المدن و القري في أنحاء الإمبراطورية بالتبخير والتضحية للآلهة

· وأخيرا وفي محاولة يائسة لمحو المسيحية وبعث الوثنية أصدر مكسيميانوس دازا منشورا في خريف عام 308 يقضي بسرعة إعادة بناء مذابح الأوثان وأن يقدم الجميع الرجال والنساء والأطفال الذبائح مع الالتزام بتذوق التقدمات وأن يقف الحراس أمام الحمامات ليدنسوا بالذبائح كل من يدخل للاغتسال ، وقد استمر العمل بهذا لمدة سنتين حتى أنه لم يكن أمام المسيحيين في ذلك الوقت إلا أن يموتوا شهداء أو يموتوا جوعا أو يجحدوا الإيمان

وفي سنة 311م أمر مكسيميانوس دازا بإقامة الهياكل في كل مدينة وعين كهنة للأصنام ومنحهم الامتيازات


قسطنطين ومراسم التسامح الديني

تعتبر اضطهادات دقلديانوس وأعوانه آخر مقاومة يائسة للوثنية الرومانية ضد المسيحية ، وعلي الجانب الآخر تجلت بطولات المسيحيين وثباتهم أمام وحشية الوثنية وشراستها حتى بدت الوثنية في حالة إعياء .

أعتزل دقلديانوس الحكم في عام 305م بعد أن انتهي إلي نهاية سيئة .

· تربي قسطنطين في بلاط دقلديانوس وهرب إلي بريطانيا وهناك نودي به إمبراطورا علي غاليا وأسبانيا وبريطانيا في عام 306م خلفا لوالده .عبر جبال الألب وانتصر علي منافسه مكسنتيوس بن مكسيميانوس شريك دقلديانوس في حكم الغرب عند قنطرة ملفيا علي بعد ميل واحد من روما ، وباد هذا الطاغية هو وجيشه في مياه نهر التيبر في أكتوبر عام 312م .

· وفي مارس 313م التقي قسطنطين مع ليكينيوس إمبراطور الشرق في ميلان ومن هناك أصدرا مرسوم للتسامح مع المسيحيين يعرف بأسم مرسوم ميلان بموجبه أعطيت الحرية الدينية للمسيحيين ولغيرهم أن يتبعوا الدين الذي يرغبونه

· وإذ خرج ليكينوس علي قسطنطين وجدد اضطهاد المسيحيين لفترة قصيرة في الشرق هزمه قسطنطين عام 323م وأصبح إمبراطور الشرق والغرب وهكذا يعتبر قسطنطين آخر الأباطرة الوثنيين وأول المسيحيين ، وبعدها بدأت فترة جديدة في حياة الكنيسة والمسيحيين .



دوافع الاستشهاد في المسيحية

لا يوجد في كل تاريخ البشرية شهداء مثل شهداء المسيحية ، في حماسهم وشجاعتهم وإيمانهم ووداعتهم وصبرهم واحتمالهم فرحهم بالاستشهاد ، فقد كانوا يقبلون الموت في فرح وهدوء ووداعة تذهل مضطهديهم .، ولقد قبل المؤمنون بالمسيح مبادئ روحية أساسية غيرت حياتهم الشخصية ومفاهيمهم ونظرتهم للحياة كلها وجعلتهم يقبلون الاستشهاد فما هي ؟

1. أن هذا العالم وقتي بالقياس إلي الحياة الأبدية " لأن ( الأشياء )التي تري وقتية وأما التي لا تري فأبدية ".

2. وأننا غرباء فيه .. "أطلب إليكم كغرباء ونزلاء .. ".

3. وأن العالم قد وضع في الشرير والحياة في حزن وألم وضيق " ستبكون وتنوحون والعالم يفرح "

4. وأن ضيقات وأحزان هذه الحياة تتحول إلي مجد عظيم في السماء " آلام هذا الزمان الحاضر لا تقاس بالمجد العتيد أن يعلن فينا "

من أجل هذا زهدوا في العالم واشتهوا الانطلاق من الجسد لكي يكونوا مع المسيح ، وقد فعلوا هذا عن محبة كاملة للرب مفضلين الرب عما سواه ، وكانت حياتهم في الجسد حياة في العالم وليست للعالم .

ونستطيع أن نميز ثلاث فئات من شهداء المسيحية من حيث دافع الاستشهاد :

1. شهداء من أجل ثباتهم علي الإيمان: وغالبية الشهداء تنتمي إلي هذه الفئة.

2. شهداء من أجل المحافظة علي العفة والطهارة

3. شهداء تمسكوا بالعقيدة حتى الموت .



أنواع العذابات :

في أيام الاضطهاد كان الوثني يوجه عبارة إلي المسيحي هي " لا حق لك في أن توجد " وهي تعبير عن مشاعر البغض والعداوة التي في نفوس الوثنيين من نحو المسيحيين والتي أفضت إلي أنواع من العذاب والأهوال لا نقدر أن نحصي عددها أو نصف أنواعها ، وقد يكون مجرد ذكرها يسبب رعبا للإنسان .



نفسية الشهيد وقت التعذيب

كان غرض الحكام والولاة من تعذيب المسيحيين هو تحطيم شجاعتهم وإضعاف روحهم المعنوية ، ولكن كان دائما يحدث العكس إذ كان التعذيب أداة لتحريكها وتقويتها وهذا أمر خارج حدود المنطق ويفوق الطبيعة ولكنه عمل النعمة داخل قلب الإنسان المؤمن التي تحول الحزن إلي فرح والضيق إلي تعزية ، أما السبب في ذلك هو :

· المعونة الإلهية التي وعد بها الرب كل الذين يتألمون من اجله .

· تعاطف الكنيسة كلها مع المتقدمين للشهادة وتدعيمهم معنويا وروحيا .

· الإحساس بشرف التألم من أجل الإيمان .

· التطلع إلي المجد العظيم الذي ينتظر كل من يتألم من أجل الله .

· تشجيع الله لهم عن طريق الرؤى والظهورات.



بطولة الشهداء أثناء محاكماتهم

· تتعجب إذ تري في المحاكم الرومانية منظر المسيحيين الأبرياء الضعفاء المسالمين وهم يقفون أمام أباطرة وحكام وقضاة وثنيين بما لهم من الجبروت والغطرسة والظلم وحولهم خصوما من الدهماء يصيحون بعنف وكيف أن هؤلاء المسيحيون أقوياء معاندين أذلوا قضاتهم بعد أن فشلوا في إخضاعهم ، كل هذا وهم في صبر مذهل واحتمال عجيب وإيمان لا يلين … صورة إنجيلية فيها الكلمات وقد تحولت إلي أعمال حية وشهادة ناطقة .

· وكان أول سؤال في المحاكمة هو " هل أنت مسيحي ؟ " وكان مجرد اسم

" مسيحي " – في نظر الدولة الرومانية – في حد ذاته يحمل أبشع جريمة تلصق بصاحبها الشبهة بالعصيان و تدنيس المقدسات ، وأما المسيحيون كان لهم ردا واحدا لا يتغير " أنا مسيحي " فيصيح الدهماء " الموت للمسيحي ".



فئات الشهداء

عندما بدأت الاضطهادات تقدم المؤمنون من كل الفئات للشهادة ، الأمراء والنبلاء والولاة والضباط والجنود في الجيش الروماني وأساقفة وقسوس وشمامسة ورهبان وراهبات وأطفال وصبيان وفتيات وأمهات وشباب وأراخنة وفلاحين وعبيد و إماء وفلاسفة وعلماء وسحرة وكهنة أوثان أفراد وجماعات .



حقيقة الاستشهاد في المسيحية

ما هي حقيقة الاستشهاد في المسيحية ؟ هل كان نوعا من الجنون والجهل والحماقة ؟ أم كان نوعا من الهروب من الحياة أو الانتحار تحت ظروف قاسية ؟

بالطبع لم يكن هذا كله بل كان ثقل مجد لأولئك الشهداء وللمسيحية .

فماذا كان الاستشهاد في المسيحية ؟

· كان شهوة : حتى أن البعض عندما أتيحت لهم فرصة الهروب من الموت رفضوا وثبتوا.

· كان شجاعة : شجاعة الفضيلة ، لم يكن رعونة بل شجاعة لم يألفها العالم القديم بدكتاتورية حكامه وإجاباتهم نغمة جديدة علي سمع العالم وقتذاك .

· كان كرازة : فقد انتشر الإيمان بالاستشهاد أكثر من التعليم ، ودماء الشهداء روت بذار الإيمان

· كان دليلا علي صدق الايمان بالمسيح : فقد أنتصر الإيمان بالمسيح علي أعدائه بالقوة الأدبية الروحية وحدها وليس بقوة مادية .

· كان برهانا علي الفضائل المسيحية : في أشخاص شهداء المسيحية تجلت الفضائل المسيحية ولم تنجح الشدائد أن تجعلهم يتخلون عنها ومنها : الثبات والاحتمال والوداعة ومحبة الأعداء والعفة والطهارة والزهد في العالم والحنين إلي السماويات .



​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليج*



ط:فاطمة المطيري قال:


> *شهداء الكنيسة ألأولى(أهداء الى مسيحيي شبهجزيرة العرب)
> المسيحية هي المحبة الباذلة ، والصليب هو علامة المسيحية ، وفي شخص السيد المسيح التقي الحب بالألم ، وتغير مفهوم الألم واصبح شركة حب مع الرب المتألم ، وأرتفع إلي مستوي الهبة الروحية ، والموت أصبح كأسا لذيذا يرتشفها المؤمن سعيدا راضيا بل يسعى إليها عن حب ويتعجلها ، وليس في هذا عجب فقد تحول الموت من شئ مرعب إلي جسر ذهبي ومعبر يعبر بنا من حياة قصيرة وغربة مؤقتة وثوبا باليا إلي سعادة أبدية دائمة وثوبا لا يفني ولا يتدنس ولا يضمحل .
> 
> 
> ...



*صدقت أخى "على طريق فاطمة المطيرى" 
وأهلا بك فى منتدى الكنيسة
وليستخدمك رب المجد فى إنارة القلوب المظلمة فينيرها إشراق نور المسيح فيها*


----------



## ط:فاطمة المطيري (18 أغسطس 2008)

ا*لرب يباركك اخي الحبيب​*


----------



## ط:فاطمة المطيري (18 أغسطس 2008)

*نداء الى ورثة فطمة المطيري:


أخوتنا ألأحباء في السعودية وفي جزيرة العرب: اسلكوا بحكمة و لا تعطوا ابليس ثغرة ليسيء اليكم . بل كما تقول كلمة الرب "
كونوا حكماء كالحياة وبسطاء كالحمام " .
لأننا حملان وسط ذئاب . فلنحفظ إيماننا بالقلب و نعبد الرب يسوع في الذهن و القلب و نرتل له و نقرأ كلمته و لنبتعد عن كل شبه شر و هو أمين ليبارك حياتكم و يرتب كل أموركم و يخرجكم من وسط الظلمة لتعبدوا الرب بالروح و الحق و الأستقامة بلا خوف أو رعدة .
الرب معكم و يحفظكم في نعمته إلى دهر الدهور آمين
أخوتي ألأحباء أن وضعكم من حيث الظروف الصعبة لايختلف عن وضع المسيحيين الأؤائل الذين جاهدوا في ظروف قاسية لاتختلف بالحقيقة عن ظروفكم أيها ألأخوة لتحافظوا على وجودكم واستمراركم ونموكم وتكاثركم في الظروف الظلامية القاسية أنشأوا شكلا من أشكال العمل الجماعي والصلوات(نوات كنيسة) تتناسب وظروف الجهاد السري وبعيدا عن أعين القوى الظلامية والأصلح أن ينتخب رجل بينكم يكون راعيا لهذه الكنيسة الناشئ (في كل منطقة ، أو مدينة .....الخ) على أن يمتاز بالحكمة والقداسة وان يكون بلا لوم
من أجل الأستفادة راجعوا 1- رسالة الرسول بولس الى تيطس
2- رسالة الرسول بولس الى تيموثاوس
واليتزوج المؤمن من المؤمنة والزواج صالح مادام ببركة الرب يسوع
(يقول الرب يسوع ماأجتمع اثنان تحت اسمي الا وكنت في وسطهما)
ولا يؤثر على ذلك أضطرار المؤمنين أن يتبعوا القوانين والتقاليد ألأسلامية في زواجهم(شكلا) نتيجة الظروف القاهرة ، جاهدوا على الصلاة وقراءة الكتاب المقدس والأستفادة منه في حياتكم قوو صلاتكم حاربوا الخطية وخاصة بين صفوفكم واعزلوها واعزلوا الخاطي بينكم وعلموا الأيمان وكونوا رفقاء بعضكم لبعض ان الذي يؤمن بثبات بيسوع المسيح معه سلاح الله الكامل معه المسيح ومن معه المسيح فهو قادر على الحفاظ على الكنيسة الناشئة
أخوتي بالمسيح من اجل الحفاظ على المؤمنين من الذئاب الخاطفة فا ليتجنب المسيحيين المعروفين من قبل ألأجهزة الرسمية السعودية والخليجية من ألأحتكاك مع أخوتهم المسيحيين الغير معروفين لأن الأمن يراقبهم وهو يجعلهم مصيدة للوصول للآخرين وأيذائهم واليحملوا صليبهم ثابتين بالأيمان والصلاة ليسوع المسيح رب ألأرباب
نعود ونؤكد أخوتي عما هو ضروري تفعيله للمرحلة المقبلة للحفاظ على الكنيسة الناشئة واستمراريتها وتطورها
1-تطوير شكلاا من اشكال العمل الجماعي يحافظ على سرية الكنيسة الناشئة ويطورها
2-راع للمؤمنين ومعاون له
3- ألأستمرار بالصلاة ودراسة الكتاب المقدس محاربة الخطية وعزلها أيها ألأخوة أرجعوا للكتاب المقدس وتجدون الحل لكل مشكلة تواجهكم
وصلاتنا وابتهالاتنا لكم دائما لكم بالتوفيق من الرب ويحفظكم من كل شر
ويبارك أيمانكم ويوطد كنيستكم
(( أنتم نور العالم .فاليضيء نوركم أمام الناس ليروا أعمالكم ويمجدوا اباكم الذي في السموات ))
الرب يحفظكم
آمين .
​*


----------



## ط:فاطمة المطيري (18 أغسطس 2008)

*يالنشامة ياسامعين الصوت

نبغي المحبةوالسلام
نبغي الهناء والسرور
وشعورنا بالأمان
نبغي أحترام ألأنسان للأنسان
ومحبة القريب والغريب تكون
كمحبتنا لرب ألأمجاد
الله محبة
ونكون كلنا واحد بالله
في المحبة والبذل والعطاء
نريد كرامتنا مع الأنسان
من ألأنسان
كما كرمنا الله
بل بذل نفسه عشانا
باتضاع
كفانا تهديد
كفانا جور وظلم وتحقير
كفانا جرائم يندى لها الجبين
كفانا جهل وتجهيل
وتطرف ووعيد وتكفير
نحن نريد حريةمعتقدنا والسلام
والعدل والأمان
نريد أن نؤمن بحرية
برب العدالة والسلام
يسوع المسيح ألهنا المعطاء
رب المحبةوالفرح
واحترام ألأنسان للأنسان
نريد أن نكون مسيحيين
محترمين مكرمين
في أرضنا بين أهلنا
في جزيرة العرب
ارض القديسين
التي كرز بها رسل المسيح
المرسلين
بين عشائرنا وأشادوا بها
كنائس الصلاة والتسبيح
وكرسوا المحبة بين اهلها
واحترام معتقد الغير والرفيق
نريد ان نعيش بين أهلنا المسلمين
معززين مكرمين
مثلنا مثل غيرنا
فهم أهلنا وعشائرنا
ونحنا روحنا ليهم
وقلوبنا معهم أجمعين
لانرضى بالضيم لأحد منهم
فهم أهلنا وتاريخنا
ومحبتنا لهم كمحبتنا لرب العالمين
أنها صرخت حق تنشد العدل
فهل من مجيب يانشامة ياسامعين
كل صلاتنا للرب يهدي قلوبكم
وعلى الرب متكلنا فهومنصفنا
وهو راعينا ألأمين
آمين​*


----------



## أَمَة (18 أغسطس 2008)

تحية محبة أخوية وسلام رب المجد واله السلام
يسوع المسيح
معك أخي ط:فاطمة المطيري​ 
نورت المنتدى بدخولك
واغنيت هذه الصفحة التاريخية للشهيدة فاطمة-سارا
بمشاركاتك الثمينة.
فالقصائد معبرة عن حقيقة الانسان المسيحي 
وتاريخ الإستشهاد في الميسيحة مُثَقٍف وفيه العبرة المفيدة
والنداء الى ورثة فاطمة المطيري فيه من الحكمة المسيحية التي أرجو أن يعملوا به جميع الورثة
وخصوصا​ 
*



3- ألأستمرار بالصلاة ودراسة الكتاب المقدس محاربة الخطية وعزلها أيها ألأخوة أرجعوا للكتاب المقدس وتجدون الحل لكل مشكلة تواجهكم

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 

نطمح الى المزيد من القراءت ​ 

سلام 




ونعمة​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليج*

*لقاء مع الله 
"مهداة الى روح الشهيدة فاطمة المطيري " 

بقلم زهير دعيم

مع شقشقات عنادل البكور 

والنسمات النديّة الغافية 

تنطلق نفسي شاردة 

في برّية العمر الناعس 

وفي صحراء القبيلة 

وقبيلة الصحراء 

فترتمي هناك فوق قوس قزح 

عَبَرَ قديما بألوانه الزّاهية 

فوق قريتنا الصغيرة المُتعشّقة 

لمقولةٌ نورانية 

" أحبّوا أعداءكم " 

وتروح هذه النّفس الوثّابة 

تبحث في حقول الأزل 

عن ضحيةٍ في العاصفة 

تركتها جيوش التتار خلفها ... 

جيوش القبيلة .. 

لكنها تصطدم 

رغم عثرات العدى - 

بزنابق تؤرِّج تلال وطني 

وبسربِ سنونو 

يخربش فوق الغيمات لوحةً 

لوّنتها زخّات المطر 

ونظرات فاطمة الحالمة 

وترقُب 

والجدائل منها تغطّي عين الشّمس 

المستقبل الآتي 

والعريس السرمديّ 

بمرقب شاعرة 

وتصرخ بهدوء غريب 

في وجه الرمال .. 

تصرخ لله 

"اغفر لهم " 

ثم تعود وتمتم 

لن انحني 

لن انحني 

سأبقى في نهر المحبة أعوم 

سأبقى اغسِّل اقدام المارّة 

في وطني 

وأعبد في هدأة الزمان 

ربًّا قدَّسَ الانسان 

ومات لاجله 

لا تقولوا وداعا يا أحبتي 

بل لنا لقاء ..لنا لقاء 

لقاء مع الله ​*


----------



## ط:فاطمة المطيري (18 أغسطس 2008)

*أخت امة شكرا لمرورك
ونصلي لرب المجد أن نكون
أهلا للكرازة بملكوته
فهو ملجأنا وخلاصنا 
أجمعين
آمين​*


----------



## فادي البغدادي (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليج*

شكرا ً اخي الكريم ط . فاطمة المطيري .. موضوع اكثر من رائع , باركك الرب .. الرحمة كل الرحمة لشهدائنا الابرار


----------



## jclsoww (18 أغسطس 2008)

ط:فاطمة المطيري قال:


> *نداء الى ورثة فطمة المطيري:
> نعود ونؤكد أخوتي عما هو ضروري تفعيله للمرحلة المقبلة للحفاظ على الكنيسة الناشئة واستمراريتها وتطورها
> 1-تطوير شكلاا من اشكال العمل الجماعي يحافظ على سرية الكنيسة الناشئة ويطورها
> 2-راع للمؤمنين ومعاون له
> ...




*أن هذا العمل ليس بالهين البسيط, خاصة في بلد مثل السعودية, لقد كشفني المباحث السعودي وزرع أجهزة تجسس في منزلي بسبب حوار بسيط جرى بيني وبين أحد الزملاء في العمل حول بحثي بخصوص الإسرائيليات في أحاديث محمد ... لم يتحمل ذلك الزميل المسلم الذي قاده إستنتاجه بنفسه إلى القول أن القرآن أيضاً به إسرائيليات مع أني لم استطع ان أتفوه بتلك الكلمة ... أعني التبشير أيضاً يجب أن يتم ... لكن ليس سهلاً التنظيم الداخلي للخلايا المسيحية الأولية لأن المباحث موجود في كل مكان وبكثافة لا يمكن ان تتصور ... لقد تركت السعودية وبتوجيه من السيد الرب له كل المجد ونشرت بحثي على مواقع الإنترنت كاشفاً زيف محمد ودينه الشيطاني*


----------



## BITAR (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليج*

*ان استشهاد سارة*
*قد فتح وسوف يفتح*
*ابواب للنجاه *
*من*
* ظلمة الجهل والعبوديه*
*الى*
* طريق الحق والحياه*
*شكرا للجميع*
*لاجل اسمه القدوس*
*ومرحبا بك ط / فاطمه المطيرى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## ط:فاطمة المطيري (19 أغسطس 2008)

*مامستطاع عند الناس
مستطاع عند الله
والمسيح أعلن نصرته
للحجاز
شكرا للرب الحنان

شكرا أحبائي لمروركم
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## ط:فاطمة المطيري (19 أغسطس 2008)

*يايسوع الحبيب 
أهدهم بنورك 
واليسد وجودك
أرض القصيم وتبوك
وحائل واملأ الصحراء
من محبتك وروحك
يارب أملأهم محبة بيك
وجعل الناس تتوب
من الخطية فيك
ويعم السلام بالحجاز 
ونجران تعودأليك
ويملا الفرح العشائر
وبعم السلام بوجودك
يايسوع الحبيب أملأهم 
بنورك

رحمك الرب يسوع

أيها الأخت فاطمة

يانجمة متألقتا في السماء 

العظيم

يامن غسلت خطاياك بالدم

لتفتخري بجهادك أمام

رب العالمين

يسوع حبيبي يربت على كتفك

ويقدمك ألى من تطهروا بدمه

احباءه القديسيين

فرحا بخاروفه

الذي قدم الوكالة

حبيبة يسوع أنت 
ألى ألأبد
آمييييين​*


----------



## أَمَة (19 أغسطس 2008)

ط:فاطمة المطيري قال:


> *يايسوع الحبيب​*
> *أهدهم بنورك *
> *واليسد وجودك*
> *أرض القصيم وتبوك*
> ...


 
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن​


----------



## jclsoww (19 أغسطس 2008)

ط:فاطمة المطيري قال:


> *مامستطاع عند الناس
> مستطاع عند الله
> والمسيح أعلن نصرته
> للحجاز
> ...





*معكي حق أختي العزيزة, الرب به خلق الكون فلا يكون شي مستحيل عنده*


----------



## ط:فاطمة المطيري (19 أغسطس 2008)

*أخي في المسيح              أنا أخوك بالمسيح وليس أختك
                                    وألأسم الذي وضعته في البدايةعند أستشهاد الشهيدة فاطمة هو 

                                                         (على طريق فاطمة المطيري)
ولكن لم أستطع أن أضعه هكذا عندما سجلت بهذا المنتدى فكا ن على الشكل المعروف هنا
(ط:فاطمةالطيري)
وهو يعني  (على طريق فاطمة المطيري)​*


----------



## ط:فاطمة المطيري (19 أغسطس 2008)

*ألى كل متنصر مجاهد بروح المحبة
والعفة بيسوع المسيح في
جزيرة العرب:

ليستجب لك الرب يوم الضيق
ليحمك اسم أله يعقوب
ليرسل لك من مقدسه نصرة
ليكن لك من ملكوته عضدا
ليذكر جميع جهاداتك
ليتطب صلواتك
ليعطك على حسب قلبك
ليحقق كل مقصد لك
لنهلل بخلاصك 
ونرفع الراية باسم الرب 
الاهنا
ليستجب لك كل طلباتك
دائما وأبدا أن الرب 
يخلص مسيحه
من سماء قدسه
يستجيب له
بمآثريمينه الخلاصية
هؤلاء بالمركبات 
وهؤلاء بالخيل
أما نحن باسم الرب ندعوا
هم ترنحوا وسقطوا
ونحن قمنا ونهضنا
يارب خلصنا بالملك
يسوع
واستجب لنا يوم 
ندعوك​*


----------



## استفانوس (19 أغسطس 2008)

سلام لك الايها الاخ الحبيب ط:فاطمة المطيري 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويستخدمك لاعلان كلمة الله (( الانجيل ))
وتخبر عن محبة الفادي التي نالت الشهيدة فاطمة المطيري خلاصها 
وتشرفت بمعمودية الدم

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ط:فاطمة المطيري (20 أغسطس 2008)

*الرب يباركك أخي الحبيب
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (20 أغسطس 2008)

*طوباكى ياسارة يا شهيدة المسيح ازكرينا امام عرش النعمة ​*


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليج*

طوبك يا سارة جاهدت الجهاد الحسن واكملت السعى ونلت اكليل الشهادة على اسم رب المجد يسوع المسيح وانت معه الان فى فردوس النعيم


----------



## mary kamel (21 أغسطس 2008)

كم احسدك يا ساره كم انت مباركه كم انت مطوبه كم انت منعمه بين احضان المسيح والعزراء ام النور


----------



## jclsoww (21 أغسطس 2008)

انها مع الرب امام عرش النعمة


----------



## mary kamel (21 أغسطس 2008)

اقد خسرت كل الاشياء وقد حسبتها نفايه     هنيأ لك اختى فى المسيح


----------



## bigheart (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليج*

طوباكي يا عروس المسيح سارة (فاطمة )طوباكم يا كل المتنصرين . 
كم احسست انني صغيرة وايماني قليل احسست بالخجل من نفسي امامك يا سارة 
لنتحد بصلاة من اجل انفسنا مسيحين ومتنصرين 
   [b](ابونا السماوي القدوس نشكرك على نعمة المعرفة ارجوك يارب ان تقوي ايماننا وتعطينا القوة لنلتصق بك اكثر كن القائد في حياتنا و المالك لقلوبنا وافكارنا , حمايتك ودمك يغطي كل من هو تحت اضطهاد باسم ابنك الحبيب نصلي امين [/b])


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليج*



bigheart قال:


> *ابونا السماوي القدوس نشكرك على نعمة المعرفة ارجوك يارب ان تقوي ايماننا وتعطينا القوة لنلتصق بك اكثر كن القائد في حياتنا و المالك لقلوبنا وافكارنا , حمايتك ودمك يغطي كل من هو تحت اضطهاد باسم ابنك الحبيب نصلي امين*





*آمـــــــــــــــــين​*


----------



## ط:فاطمة المطيري (22 أغسطس 2008)

*أنها صرخت الحق 
أنها روح الرب
تلف كل البوادي والجبال
تغطي مكة وتهامة والحجاز
جبل الدواسر وعسير
وكل البلاد
أنها روح جديدة
روح الحق والمحبة
 والفضيلة
أنها نعمة البنوة للرب 
وحياة لطيفة
أنها فرحة تتسع
لكل صحرائنا الحبيبة
وتثلج قلوب عشائرنا الشريفة
الكبيرة والصغيرة
وتمنح لكرمهم روحا جديدة
ولشهامتهم ثيابا جديدة
ولحياتهم نورا جديدا
أنه نور البر والقداسة
البهيجة
أنه نور التواضع والوداعة 
ألأصيلة
أنه روح المحبة والطهارة 
الرفيعة
ورفضا للكراهية البغيضة
ورفضا للظلامية الحقيرة
ورائحة الموت والشر  
الكريهة
أنها روح ترفع كل البلاد
الى مصافي القداسة والسلام
والنهوض والبركة
باستمرار
وأنسانيتا شفافة الملامح
وحضارة جديدة بكل المقاييس
 والشرائع
أنها روح يسوع فادي العباد
هو الله الذي احبنا كل ألأوقات
وهو الذي ينقذنا من الشيطان
والأرجاس
ليفرح بأرض السعودية العطاء
السعودية التبشير بالأنجيل بلا أنقطاع
وأجراس الكنائس قارعتا
مبتهجتا بعرس ربها كل ألأوقات
أهلى بالمدينة والطائف وقطيف
أن يسوع آتي أليكم 
فمهدوا له الطريق
بالتبشير بالأنجيل الشريف
وبكلمة الله ربنا العتيد
والشهادة والدم وفائا
للحبيب الذي بذل نفسه 
لأجلنا على الصليب
لنحيا بالمجد ألى جانبه
ألى الأبد...آمين​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليج*



ط:فاطمة المطيري قال:


> *
> أهلى بالمدينة والطائف وقطيف
> أن يسوع آتي أليكم
> فمهدوا له الطريق
> ...



*آمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين ...................هللويا​*


----------



## ط:فاطمة المطيري (22 أغسطس 2008)

*من تاريخ الكنيسة (أستيفنوس أول الشهداء) 


سفر الأعمال 

ألأصحاح السادس:

6: 1((وَفِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ إِذْ تَكَاثَرَ التَّلاَمِيذُ، حَدَثَ تَذَمُّرٌ مِنَ الْيُونَانِيِّينَ عَلَى الْعِبْرَانِيِّينَ أَنَّ أَرَامِلَهُمْ كُنَّ يُغْفَلُ عَنْهُنَّ فِي الْخِدْمَةِ الْيَوْمِيَّةِ. 2فَدَعَا الاثْنَا عَشَرَ جُمْهُورَ التَّلاَمِيذِ وَقَالُوا:«لاَ يُرْضِي أَنْ نَتْرُكَ نَحْنُ كَلِمَةَ اللهِ وَنَخْدِمَ مَوَائِدَ. 3فَانْتَخِبُوا أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ سَبْعَةَ رِجَال مِنْكُمْ، مَشْهُودًا لَهُمْ وَمَمْلُوِّينَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ وَحِكْمَةٍ، فَنُقِيمَهُمْ عَلَى هذِهِ الْحَاجَةِ. 4وَأَمَّا نَحْنُ فَنُواظِبُ عَلَى الصَّلاَةِ وَخِدْمَةِ الْكَلِمَةِ». 5فَحَسُنَ هذَا الْقَوْلُ أَمَامَ كُلِّ الْجُمْهُورِ، فَاخْتَارُوا اسْتِفَانُوسَ، رَجُلاً مَمْلُوًّا مِنَ الإِيمَانِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ، وَفِيلُبُّسَ، وَبُرُوخُورُسَ، وَنِيكَانُورَ، وَتِيمُونَ، وَبَرْمِينَاسَ، وَنِيقُولاَوُسَ دَخِيلاً أَنْطَاكِيًّا. 6اَلَّذِينَ أَقَامُوهُمْ أَمَامَ الرُّسُلِ، فَصَلُّوا وَوَضَعُوا عَلَيْهِمِ الأَيَادِيَ. 7وَكَانَتْ كَلِمَةُ اللهِ تَنْمُو، وَعَدَدُ التَّلاَمِيذِ يَتَكَاثَرُ جِدًّا فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ، وَجُمْهُورٌ كَثِيرٌ مِنَ الْكَهَنَةِ يُطِيعُونَ الإِيمَانَ. 8وَأَمَّا اسْتِفَانُوسُ فَإِذْ كَانَ مَمْلُوًّا إِيمَانًا وَقُوَّةً، كَانَ يَصْنَعُ عَجَائِبَ وَآيَاتٍ عَظِيمَةً فِي الشَّعْبِ.
9فَنَهَضَ قَوْمٌ مِنَ الْمَجْمَعِ الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ مَجْمَعُ اللِّيبَرْتِينِيِّينَ وَالْقَيْرَوَانِيِّينَ وَالإِسْكَنْدَرِيِّينَ، وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ كِيلِيكِيَّا وَأَسِيَّا، يُحَاوِرُونَ اسْتِفَانُوسَ. 10وَلَمْ يَقْدِرُوا أَنْ يُقَاوِمُوا الْحِكْمَةَ وَالرُّوحَ الَّذِي كَانَ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ. 11حِينَئِذٍ دَسُّوا لِرِجَال يَقُولُونَ:«إِنَّنَا سَمِعْنَاهُ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِكَلاَمٍ تَجْدِيفٍ عَلَى مُوسَى وَعَلَى اللهِ». 12وَهَيَّجُوا الشَّعْبَ وَالشُّيُوخَ وَالْكَتَبَةَ، فَقَامُوا وَخَطَفُوهُ وَأَتَوْا بِهِ إِلَى الْمَجْمَعِ، 13وَأَقَامُوا شُهُودًا كَذَبَةً يَقُولُونَ:«هذَا الرَّجُلُ لاَ يَفْتُرُ عَنْ أَنْ يَتَكَلَّمَ كَلاَّمًا تَجْدِيفًا ضِدَّ هذَا الْمَوْضِعِ الْمُقَدَّسِ وَالنَّامُوسِ، 14لأَنَّنَا سَمِعْنَاهُ يَقُولُ: إِنَّ يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيَّ هذَا سَيَنْقُضُ هذَا الْمَوْضِعَ، وَيُغَيِّرُ الْعَوَائِدَ الَّتِي سَلَّمَنَا إِيَّاهَا مُوسَى». 15فَشَخَصَ إِلَيْهِ جَمِيعُ الْجَالِسِينَ فِي الْمَجْمَعِ، وَرَأَوْا وَجْهَهُ كَأَنَّهُ وَجْهُ مَلاَكٍ.

 
الأصحَاحُ السَّابعُ

1فَقَالَ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ:«أَتُرَى هذِهِ الأُمُورُ هكَذَا هِيَ؟» 2فَقَالَ:«أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الإِخْوَةُ وَالآبَاءُ، اسْمَعُوا! ظَهَرَ إِلهُ الْمَجْدِ لأَبِينَا إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَهُوَ فِي مَا بَيْنَ النَّهْرَيْنِ، قَبْلَمَا سَكَنَ فِي حَارَانَ 3وَقَالَ لَهُ: اخْرُجْ مِنْ أَرْضِكَ وَمِنْ عَشِيرَتِكَ، وَهَلُمَّ إِلَى الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أُرِيكَ. 4فَخَرَجَ حِينَئِذٍ مِنْ أَرْضِ الْكَلْدَانِيِّينَ وَسَكَنَ فِي حَارَانَ. وَمِنْ هُنَاكَ نَقَلَهُ، بَعْدَ مَا مَاتَ أَبُوهُ، إِلَى هذِهِ الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أَنْتُمُ الآنَ سَاكِنُونَ فِيهَا. 5وَلَمْ يُعْطِهِ فِيهَا مِيرَاثًا وَلاَ وَطْأَةَ قَدَمٍ، وَلكِنْ وَعَدَ أَنْ يُعْطِيَهَا مُلْكًا لَهُ وَلِنَسْلِهِ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ، وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ بَعْدُ وَلَدٌ. 6وَتَكَلَّمَ اللهُ هكَذَا: أَنْ يَكُونَ نَسْلُهُ مُتَغَرِّبًا فِي أَرْضٍ غَرِيبَةٍ، فَيَسْتَعْبِدُوهُ وَيُسِيئُوا إِلَيْهِ أَرْبَعَ مِئَةِ سَنَةٍ، 7وَالأُمَّةُ الَّتِي يُسْتَعْبَدُونَ لَهَا سَأَدِينُهَا أَنَا، يَقُولُ اللهُ. وَبَعْدَ ذلِكَ يَخْرُجُونَ وَيَعْبُدُونَنِي فِي هذَا الْمَكَانِ. 8وَأَعْطَاهُ عَهْدَ الْخِتَانِ، وَهكَذَا وَلَدَ إِسْحَاقَ وَخَتَنَهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّامِنِ. وَإِسْحَاقُ وَلَدَ يَعْقُوبَ، وَيَعْقُوبُ وَلَدَ رُؤَسَاءَ الآبَاءِ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ. 9وَرُؤَسَاءُ الآبَاءِ حَسَدُوا يُوسُفَ وَبَاعُوهُ إِلَى مِصْرَ، وَكَانَ اللهُ مَعَهُ، 10وَأَنْقَذَهُ مِنْ جَمِيعِ ضِيقَاتِهِ، وَأَعْطَاهُ نِعْمَةً وَحِكْمَةً أَمَامَ فِرْعَوْنَ مَلِكِ مِصْرَ، فَأَقَامَهُ مُدَبِّرًا عَلَى مِصْرَ وَعَلَى كُلِّ بَيْتِهِ.
11«ثُمَّ أَتَى جُوعٌ عَلَى كُلِّ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ وَكَنْعَانَ، وَضِيقٌ عَظِيمٌ، فَكَانَ آبَاؤُنَا لاَ يَجِدُونَ قُوتًا. 12وَلَمَّا سَمِعَ يَعْقُوبُ أَنَّ فِي مِصْرَ قَمْحًا، أَرْسَلَ آبَاءَنَا أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ. 13وَفِي الْمَرَّةِ الثَّانِيَةِ اسْتَعْرَفَ يُوسُفُ إِلَى إِخْوَتِهِ، وَاسْتَعْلَنَتْ عَشِيرَةُ يُوسُفَ لِفِرْعَوْنَ. 14فَأَرْسَلَ يُوسُفُ وَاسْتَدْعَى أَبَاهُ يَعْقُوبَ وَجَمِيعَ عَشِيرَتِهِ، خَمْسَةً وَسَبْعِينَ نَفْسًا. 15فَنَزَلَ يَعْقُوبُ إِلَى مِصْرَ وَمَاتَ هُوَ وَآبَاؤُنَا، 16وَنُقِلُوا إِلَى شَكِيمَ وَوُضِعُوا فِي الْقَبْرِ الَّذِي اشْتَرَاهُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ بِثَمَنٍ فِضَّةٍ مِنْ بَنِي حَمُورَ أَبِي شَكِيمَ. 17وَكَمَا كَانَ يَقْرُبُ وَقْتُ الْمَوْعِدِ الَّذِي أَقْسَمَ اللهُ عَلَيْهِ لإِبْرَاهِيمَ، كَانَ يَنْمُو الشَّعْبُ وَيَكْثُرُ فِي مِصْرَ، 18إِلَى أَنْ قَامَ مَلِكٌ آخَرُ لَمْ يَكُنْ يَعْرِفُ يُوسُفَ. 19فَاحْتَالَ هذَا عَلَى جِنْسِنَا وَأَسَاءَ إِلَى آبَائِنَا، حَتَّى جَعَلُوا أَطْفَالَهُمْ مَنْبُوذِينَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَعِيشُوا.
20«وَفِي ذلِكَ الْوَقْتِ وُلِدَ مُوسَى وَكَانَ جَمِيلاً جِدًّا، فَرُبِّيَ هذَا ثَلاَثَةَ أَشْهُرٍ فِي بَيْتِ أَبِيهِ. 21وَلَمَّا نُبِذَ، اتَّخَذَتْهُ ابْنَةُ فِرْعَوْنَ وَرَبَّتْهُ لِنَفْسِهَا ابْنًا. 22فَتَهَذَّبَ مُوسَى بِكُلِّ حِكْمَةِ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ، وَكَانَ مُقْتَدِرًا فِي الأَقْوَالِ وَالأَعْمَالِ. 23وَلَمَّا كَمِلَتْ لَهُ مُدَّةُ أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً، خَطَرَ عَلَى بَالِهِ أَنْ يَفْتَقِدَ إِخْوَتَهُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ. 24وَإِذْ رَأَى وَاحِدًا مَظْلُومًا حَامَى عَنْهُ، وَأَنْصَفَ الْمَغْلُوبَ، إِذْ قَتَلَ الْمِصْرِيَّ. 25فَظَنَّ أَنَّ إِخْوَتَهُ يَفْهَمُونَ أَنَّ اللهَ عَلَى يَدِهِ يُعْطِيهِمْ نَجَاةً، وَأَمَّا هُمْ فَلَمْ يَفْهَمُوا. 26وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّانِي ظَهَرَ لَهُمْ وَهُمْ يَتَخَاصَمُونَ، فَسَاقَهُمْ إِلَى السَّلاَمَةِ قَائِلاً: أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ، أَنْتُمْ إِخْوَةٌ. لِمَاذَا تَظْلِمُونَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا؟ 27فَالَّذِي كَانَ يَظْلِمُ قَرِيبَهُ دَفَعَهُ قَائِلاً: مَنْ أَقَامَكَ رَئِيسًا وَقَاضِيًا عَلَيْنَا؟ 28أَتُرِيدُ أَنْ تَقْتُلَنِي كَمَا قَتَلْتَ أَمْسَ الْمِصْرِيَّ؟ 29فَهَرَبَ مُوسَى بِسَبَبِ هذِهِ الْكَلِمَةِ، وَصَارَ غَرِيبًا فِي أَرْضِ مَدْيَانَ، حَيْثُ وَلَدَ ابْنَيْنِ.
30«وَلَمَّا كَمِلَتْ أَرْبَعُونَ سَنَةً، ظَهَرَ لَهُ مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ فِي بَرِّيَّةِ جَبَلِ سِينَاءَ فِي لَهِيبِ نَارِ عُلَّيْقَةٍ. 31فَلَمَّا رَأَى مُوسَى ذلِكَ تَعَجَّبَ مِنَ الْمَنْظَرِ. وَفِيمَا هُوَ يَتَقَدَّمُ لِيَتَطَلَّعَ، صَارَ إِلَيْهِ صَوْتُ الرَّبِّ: 32أَنَا إِلهُ آبَائِكَ، إِلهُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِلهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَإِلهُ يَعْقُوبَ. فَارْتَعَدَ مُوسَى وَلَمْ يَجْسُرْ أَنْ يَتَطَلَّعَ. 33فَقَالَ لَهُ الرَّبُّ: اخْلَعْ نَعْلَ رِجْلَيْكَ، لأَنَّ الْمَوْضِعَ الَّذِي أَنْتَ وَاقِفٌ عَلَيْهِ أَرْضٌ مُقَدَّسَةٌ. 34إِنِّي لَقَدْ رَأَيْتُ مَشَقَّةَ شَعْبِي الَّذِينَ فِي مِصْرَ، وَسَمِعْتُ أَنِينَهُمْ وَنَزَلْتُ لأُنْقِذَهُمْ. فَهَلُمَّ الآنَ أُرْسِلُكَ إِلَى مِصْرَ.
35«هذَا مُوسَى الَّذِي أَنْكَرُوهُ قَائِلِينَ: مَنْ أَقَامَكَ رَئِيسًا وَقَاضِيًا؟ هذَا أَرْسَلَهُ اللهُ رَئِيسًا وَفَادِيًا بِيَدِ الْمَلاَكِ الَّذِي ظَهَرَ لَهُ فِي الْعُلَّيْقَةِ. 36هذَا أَخْرَجَهُمْ صَانِعًا عَجَائِبَ وَآيَاتٍ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ، وَفِي الْبَحْرِ الأَحْمَرِ، وَفِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً.
37«هذَا هُوَ مُوسَى الَّذِي قَالَ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ: نَبِيًّا مِثْلِي سَيُقِيمُ لَكُمُ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكُمْ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكُمْ. لَهُ تَسْمَعُونَ. 38هذَا هُوَ الَّذِي كَانَ فِي الْكَنِيسَةِ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ، مَعَ الْمَلاَكِ الَّذِي كَانَ يُكَلِّمُهُ فِي جَبَلِ سِينَاءَ، وَمَعَ آبَائِنَا. الَّذِي قَبِلَ أَقْوَالاً حَيَّةً لِيُعْطِيَنَا إِيَّاهَا. 39الَّذِي لَمْ يَشَأْ آبَاؤُنَا أَنْ يَكُونُوا طَائِعِينَ لَهُ، بَلْ دَفَعُوهُ وَرَجَعُوا بِقُلُوبِهِمْ إِلَى مِصْرَ 40قَائِلِينَ لِهَارُونَ: اعْمَلْ لَنَا آلِهَةً تَتَقَدَّمُ أَمَامَنَا، لأَنَّ هذَا مُوسَى الَّذِي أَخْرَجَنَا مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ لاَ نَعْلَمُ مَاذَا أَصَابَهُ! 41فَعَمِلُوا عِجْلاً فِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ وَأَصْعَدُوا ذَبِيحَةً لِلصَّنَمِ، وَفَرِحُوا بِأَعْمَالِ أَيْدِيهِمْ. 42فَرَجَعَ اللهُ وَأَسْلَمَهُمْ لِيَعْبُدُوا جُنْدَ السَّمَاءِ، كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ فِي كِتَابِ الأَنْبِيَاءِ: هَلْ قَرَّبْتُمْ لِي ذَبَائِحَ وَقَرَابِينَ أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ يَا بَيْتَ إِسْرَائِيلَ؟ 43بَلْ حَمَلْتُمْ خَيْمَةَ مُولُوكَ، وَنَجْمَ إِلهِكُمْ رَمْفَانَ، التَّمَاثِيلَ الَّتِي صَنَعْتُمُوهَا لِتَسْجُدُوا لَهَا. فَأَنْقُلُكُمْ إِلَى مَا وَرَاءَ بَابِلَ.
44«وَأَمَّا خَيْمَةُ الشَّهَادَةِ فَكَانَتْ مَعَ آبَائِنَا فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ، كَمَا أَمَرَ الَّذِي كَلَّمَ مُوسَى أَنْ يَعْمَلَهَا عَلَى الْمِثَالِ الَّذِي كَانَ قَدْ رَآهُ، 45الَّتِي أَدْخَلَهَا أَيْضًا آبَاؤُنَا إِذْ تَخَلَّفُوا عَلَيْهَا مَعَ يَشُوعَ فِي مُلْكِ الأُمَمِ الَّذِينَ طَرَدَهُمُ اللهُ مِنْ وَجْهِ آبَائِنَا، إِلَى أَيَّامِ دَاوُدَ 46الَّذِي وَجَدَ نِعْمَةً أَمَامَ اللهِ، وَالْتَمَسَ أَنْ يَجِدَ مَسْكَنًا لإِلهِ يَعْقُوبَ. 47وَلكِنَّ سُلَيْمَانَ بَنَى لَهُ بَيْتًا. 48لكِنَّ الْعَلِيَّ لاَ يَسْكُنُ فِي هَيَاكِلَ مَصْنُوعَاتِ الأَيَادِي، كَمَا يَقُولُ النَّبِيُّ: 49السَّمَاءُ كُرْسِيٌّ لِي، وَالأَرْضُ مَوْطِئٌ لِقَدَمَيَّ. أَيَّ بَيْتٍ تَبْنُونَ لِي؟ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، وَأَيٌّ هُوَ مَكَانُ رَاحَتِي؟ 50أَلَيْسَتْ يَدِي صَنَعَتْ هذِهِ الأَشْيَاءَ كُلَّهَا؟
51«يَا قُسَاةَ الرِّقَابِ، وَغَيْرَ الْمَخْتُونِينَ بِالْقُلُوبِ وَالآذَانِ! أَنْتُمْ دَائِمًا تُقَاوِمُونَ الرُّوحَ الْقُدُسَ. كَمَا كَانَ آبَاؤُكُمْ كَذلِكَ أَنْتُمْ! 52أَيُّ الأَنْبِيَاءِ لَمْ يَضْطَهِدْهُ آبَاؤُكُمْ؟ وَقَدْ قَتَلُوا الَّذِينَ سَبَقُوا فَأَنْبَأُوا بِمَجِيءِ الْبَارِّ، الَّذِي أَنْتُمُ الآنَ صِرْتُمْ مُسَلِّمِيهِ وَقَاتِلِيهِ، 53الَّذِينَ أَخَذْتُمُ النَّامُوسَ بِتَرْتِيبِ مَلاَئِكَةٍ وَلَمْ تَحْفَظُوهُ».
54فَلَمَّا سَمِعُوا هذَا حَنِقُوا بِقُلُوبِهِمْ وَصَرُّوا بِأَسْنَانِهِمْ عَلَيْهِ. 55وَأَمَّا هُوَ فَشَخَصَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَهُوَ مُمْتَلِئٌ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ، فَرَأَى مَجْدَ اللهِ، وَيَسُوعَ قَائِمًا عَنْ يَمِينِ اللهِ. 56فَقَالَ:«هَا أَنَا أَنْظُرُ السَّمَاوَاتِ مَفْتُوحَةً، وَابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ قَائِمًا عَنْ يَمِينِ اللهِ». 57فَصَاحُوا بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ وَسَدُّوا آذَانَهُمْ، وَهَجَمُوا عَلَيْهِ بِنَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ، 58وَأَخْرَجُوهُ خَارِجَ الْمَدِينَةِ وَرَجَمُوهُ. وَالشُّهُودُ خَلَعُوا ثِيَابَهُمْ عِنْدَ رِجْلَيْ شَابٍّ يُقَالُ لَهُ شَاوُلُ. 59فَكَانُوا يَرْجُمُونَ اسْتِفَانُوسَ وَهُوَ يَدْعُو وَيَقُولُ:«أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ يَسُوعُ اقْبَلْ رُوحِي». 60ثُمَّ جَثَا عَلَى رُكْبَتَيْهِ وَصَرَخَ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ:«يَارَبُّ، لاَ تُقِمْ لَهُمْ هذِهِ الْخَطِيَّةَ». وَإِذْ قَالَ هذَا رَقَدَ.​*


----------



## jclsoww (22 أغسطس 2008)

ط:فاطمة المطيري قال:


> *أنها صرخت الحق
> أنها روح الرب
> تلف كل البوادي والجبال
> تغطي مكة وتهامة والحجاز
> ...




الجزيرة العربية وليست السعودية فقط ستصبح كلها مسيحية بمشيئة الرب
الكل سيمجد الرب بلا إنقطاع ولا خوف ولا وجل
أنه قريب جداً بمشيئة الرب


----------



## النهيسى (22 أغسطس 2008)

* لن ننساك يا ساره

غدا عيد العذراء اذكرينا امام عرش الرب​*


----------



## ط:فاطمة المطيري (22 أغسطس 2008)

*أيها ألأخوة  شكرا لمروركم

وأضيف 
نور المسيح يشع بكل
أرضي الحبيبة
شبه جزيرة العرب

آمييييييين​*


----------



## nadergold (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليج*

بسراحه مش عارف اقول ايه img296.imageshack.us/img296/4300/flexicam015hl7.jpg


----------



## nadergold (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليج*

بسراحه مش عارف اقول ايه


----------



## mary kamel (23 أغسطس 2008)

القديسة ساره يا جماعة ارجو عدم نسيان الصفات المقدسه


----------



## pola2 (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليج*

الحبيبه ساره انت الان فى احضان المسيح
بشفاعة ام النور اذكرينا امام عرش النعمه
طوبى لك ساره:heat:


----------



## أَمَة (23 أغسطس 2008)

jclsoww قال:


> الجزيرة العربية وليست السعودية فقط ستصبح كلها مسيحية بمشيئة الرب
> الكل سيمجد الرب بلا إنقطاع ولا خوف ولا وجل
> أنه قريب جداً بمشيئة الرب


 
آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــن

وَأَبْوَابُ الْجَحِيمِ لَنْ تَقْوَى عَلَيْهَا.​


----------



## هبه السماء (23 أغسطس 2008)

من اراد ان يتبعني فاليكفر بنفسه ويحمل صليبه ويتبعني     هكذا قال المخلص   فمبروك لك الفردوس يا سارة شهيدة الحق والله يهدي كل اخواننا في الجزيرة العربية


----------



## مايك كوريك (23 أغسطس 2008)

ياهل السعودية ان دماء السيد المسيح ستظل فى ارض الاسلام الذين سوف تنيرهم دماء الشهداء واولهم الشهيدة سارا لانه موجود في الكتاب المقدس   :الرب اعطي والرب اخذ فليكن اسم الرب مبارك.سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## mary kamel (23 أغسطس 2008)

اخى مايك كوريك
مجرد تصحيح صغير دماء القديسه ساره (فاطمه المطيرى) ليست اولهم فهى حتى الان اخرهم فقط حتى الان


----------



## النهيسى (23 أغسطس 2008)

الله ينيح نفسها بالفردوس
                                   بشفاعه ام النور


----------



## مايك كوريك (24 أغسطس 2008)

mary kamel قال:


> اخى مايك كوريك
> مجرد تصحيح صغير دماء القديسه ساره (فاطمه المطيرى) ليست اولهم فهى حتى الان اخرهم فقط حتى الان



يا أخت ماري الشهادة ليس لها بداية والا نهاية:smi102:


----------



## petar-11 (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليج*

مبروك لأختنا في المسيح اكليل الشهادة


----------



## mary kamel (25 أغسطس 2008)

اخى مايك كوريك لن اختلف معك سلام و نعمه 
لاحلى موضوع


----------



## alnajar (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليج*

بسم الذي احيا الموتى 
اننا جميعا اسفون على الاخت سارا وما حل بها لاكن نحن فخورون بها جميعا كمسيحيين لانها نالت الشهاده الحقيقيه باسم سيدنا المسيح هذه تعتبر الموت من اجل قضيه وليس  ما يحدث لنا الان في العراق من الموت او الانتحار بمعنى اصح  من اجل ماذا هو المنتحر لايعرف اصلا 
كوني مطمئنه انك مثل القديسين الاوائل الذين تحملو الضرب وكل المهانه ولم يتنازلو ولم يفكرو ولو  للحظه انهم سيتنازلون عن اسم المسيح 
 وليدركو ان فعلتهم لن تتوارى ابدا لان الرب اعلم بكل شيئ


----------



## ابراهيم جيد (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليج*

الى عروسة المسيح سارا 
سيكون لكم ضيق فى العالم ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم 
عروسة المسيح سارا 
اذكورنا امام عرش المسيح


----------



## abdolmonem (26 أغسطس 2008)

ليه مسحتوا الرد
إذا عندكم الشجاعة الكافية مكنتوش مسحنوه


----------



## poshra (26 أغسطس 2008)

في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ثقو اانا قد غلبت العالم       اما انتي ايتها الغاليه ساره لقد فذتي الفوذ الحسن مع القدسين والشهداء في محضر الرب ياسوع المسيح


----------



## مايك كوريك (26 أغسطس 2008)

mary kamel قال:


> اخى مايك كوريك لن اختلف معك سلام و نعمه
> لاحلى موضوع



يا اختي سلام الرب يسوع المسيح يكون معك وايمانك يحميكي من كل شر :big35::big35:


----------



## ماهر امير (26 أغسطس 2008)

رب المج قال انا هو القيامة والحياة من امن بى واو مات فسيحيا:smi411::warning:_*:t30::smil8::11azy:*_


----------



## سمسم باشا (26 أغسطس 2008)

مبروك لك يا ساره لانك ستنالين إكليل الشهادة علي إسم السيد المسيح


----------



## tonifleihan (27 أغسطس 2008)

الآن أصبح للمسيحية ركن أساسي لهداية الاسلام خاصة والعالم عمومًا
هنيئًا لك يا أختنا سارة دخولك ملكوت الربّ من أوسع أبوابه صلي لأجلي ولأجل أن تزداد الارتدادات في العالم أجمع لأن صلاتك مقبولة  عند الربّ يسوع
أود أن أشكر من أنبأني بهذا الخبر السّار وأطلب من الرب يسوع وأمّه مريم البتول أن يحميكم من كلّ أعدائكم وأعداء المسيح


----------



## ط:فاطمة المطيري (27 أغسطس 2008)

*هدية من روح سارة الشهيدة:



المسيحية العربية وتطوراتها



د. سلوى بالحاج صالح - العايب.

الكتاب أطروحة دكتوراة في التاريخ الوسيط في جامعة تونس، ومن إصدار دار الطليعة للطباعة والنشر/بيروت. آب 1997.يقع الكتاب في 240 صفحة من الحجم الكبير.
لأول مرة يكتب باحث عربي مسلم في موضوع المسيحية العربية بهذا المستوى العالي من الروح الاكاديمية والدقة العلمية والتاريخية، وبروح موضوعية يندر وجودها في أمور تخص التاريخ او المعتقد الديني، لا سيما في الشرق. ويقوم الباحث بعمله من منطلق "ثراء التاريخ العربي المدهش" (ص 5) ومن منطلق أهمية الحياة الدينية عند العرب. 
يحدد الباحث الفترة الزمنية التي يتكلم عنها، والتي تمتدّ من القرن الرابع (حيث بدأ يظهر وجود مسيحي منظّم في بلاد سوريا وفارس) وحتى القرن العاشر الميلادي. ويستثني بلاد مصر كون الهجرة العربية لم تشملها قبل الفتح الاسلامي وكون مسيحيي مصر الحاليين من العرب المستعربة. ويظهر في منتصف هذه الفترة حدث حاسم هو الاسلام، وهذا يحملنا على طرح سؤالين تمتد الاجابة عليهما طول الكتاب:
- ماهية المسيحية العربية وهويتها في التاريخ (القسم الاول)
- كيفية تعاملها مع الاسلام وكيفية تعامل الاسلام معها (القسم الثاني والثالث) (ص 7)


القسم الاول


المسيحية عند العرب قبل الاسلام
من مبدأ تنصرهم الى ظهور الاسلام
يبدأ القسم الاول بالرجوع الى أصل تسمية " عربي" في الفضاء والزمن التاريخي والى الديانات التي كانت شائعة عند العرب قبل الاسلام. ثم يتحول الى وصف * نشأة المسيحية وتطورها بين قبائل عرب الشام (15)، كون الشام مهد المسيحية. واول ملاحظة في هذا المجال - وتبدو مستهجنة لاول وهلة - هي ان العرب دخلاء على الشام وأن المسيحية دخيلة عليهم (15). ومع أن اول القبائل العربية التي سكنت بلاد الشام هي الانباط والتدمريون والتموديون والصفئيون، الاّ ان اول قبيلة دخلت المسيحية هي بنو قُضاعة (16). اما تاريخ ظهور المسيحية فليس واضحا قبل القرن الرابع بشكله القبلي المنظم، وهو أمر يتزامن مع تاريخ ظهور الكنيسة الملكية واليعقوبية والنسطورية. أضف الى ذلك ازدهار الحياة النسكية في بلاد الشام في الفترة عينها، حيث كان من أهم اعمال النساك الاعتناء بالناس (وبالأخص المرضى منهم) وتبشير الوثنيين (هيلاريون أسقف غزة). اما النظام الاسقفي فيبدو واضحا ابتداء من النصف الثاني من القرن الرابع. ومن هؤلاء الاساقفة من كان له وجود في المجامع المحلية والمسكونية (33). وأثناء القرن الخامس استمرت عملية "التنصير" بين القبائل العربية. 
وبينما انتشر مذهب اليعاقبة في الشام ومذهب النساطرة في العراق بشكل عام، نرى أن اكبر القبائل العربية المسيحية (تنوخ وغسّان) في الشام تنصرت بشكل شبه شامل في القرن السادس، وكانت يعقوبية في اول القرن وتحولت الى المذهب الملكي (الاورثذكسي) - والذي كان شائعا بالذات في شمال سوريا - في نهاية القرن السادس. ويجب التنويه إلى أن بني غسان ظلّوا على مسيحيتهم حتى بعد الفتح الاسلامي (40). 
وعلاوة على الكنائس "الرسمية" المذكورة، ازدهر ايضا في بلاد الشام عدد لا بأس به من الشيع المسيحية التي كانت تنكر عقيدة او أكثر من قانون الايمان المسيحي الرسمي. وأخيرا، يجب التوضيح أن دخول القبيلة في الدين المسيحي لم يكن ينطبق بالضرورة على جميع افراد القبيلة. فمنهم من كان يبقى على وثنيته (بني خذام، المطارنه، بني لخم) (45). 
مختصر الفصل:
- كانت المسيحية غالبة على عرب الشام ابتداء من القرن الرابع
- ابتدأ الوجود المسيحي المنظم في بلاد الشام في النصف الثاني من القرن الرابع
- كان التنظيم الكنسي قويا في الشمال وكان يضعف كلما اتجهنا جنوبا (الجزيرة العربية)
- المسيحية العربية في الشام يعقوبية أساسا، الاّ انها بدأت تتأثر بالمذهب الملكي عند ظهور الاسلام (القرن السادس)
- كانت القبائل المسيحية في الشام من أشرف القائل العربية (غسان، كلب، سليح، تنوخ).

* نشأة المسيحية بين قبائل العرب في العراق قبل الاسلام(46).
مما لا شك فيه ان الحضور العربي في العراق قبل الاسلام هو نتيجة هجرات متتالية حدثت أهمها في بداية القرن الثالث. ومن اهم القبائل التي هاجرت سلالة التنوخيين واللخميين الذين هم ملوك الحيرة ابتداء من النصف الثاني من القرن الثالث. اما عن أماكن وجود القبائل العربية فكان معظمها في ريف العراق والجزيرة الفراتية (47). هذا لا ينفي ان قبائل أخرى هاجرت الى العراق في القرنين الخامس والسادس ايضا. اما عن طريقة حياتهم فكانت حياة البداوة في جميع مظاهرها.
هنالك اختلاف بين الدارسين حول تاريخ دخول المسيحية الى القبائل العربية في العراق. فمنهم من يقول ان ذلك حصل منذ القرن الثاني ومنهم من يعتمد منتصف القرن الثالث. والمؤكد ان بداية التبشير كانت على يد الاسرى الذين " جلبهم شابور الاول خلال حملاته الثلاث على الامبراطورية الرومانية الشرقية في سنة 241، 256، 259. وكان معظم هؤلاء الاسرى من المسيحيين اليونانيين وكان من بينهم أساقفة وبطاركة من انطاكية" (50). من التواريخ المهمة في حياة كنيسة العرب في العراق اعتراف الملك الفارسي بشرعيتها سنة 410، واستقلالها عن كرسي انطاكية سنة 424. اما عن معتقدها، فقد ابتدأت ملكية ثم تحولت عموما الى نسطورية،مع وجود قوي للمذهب اليعقوبي في أكثر من مكان.
كان لبرصوما أسقف نصيبين دور هام في تحويل عرب العراق الى المعتقد النسطوري، وأصبحت الحيرة (وغيرها كمنطقة الانبار والجزيرة الفراتية) معقلا من معاقل النسطورية، مع كنائس وأساقفة مؤسسات وعمل تبشيري واسع. اما ملوك الحيرة انفسهم فلم يدخلوا في المسيحية الا في بداية القرن السادس، وبالتأكيد حسب المذهب النسطوري (59). 
اما اليعاقبة فعهد نشأتهم في العراق يقترب من مجئ الاسلام. وكان مرسلوهم من الاساقفة (الاسقف احودمه) والرهبان. وقد كانت كنيستهم منظمة تشمل اسقفيات منذ منتصف القرن السادس. 
مختصر وضع المسيحية العربي في العراق هو انها:
- بدأت بشكل أكيد في القرن الرابع وكانت ملكانية.
- تحو لت الى نسطورية في القرن الخامس وبرز وجود يعقوبي قوي في القرن السادس، مع بقاء مجموعات ملكية خلال الفترة كلها.
- وفي كل هذه الكنائس كان التنظيم الكنسي قويا والاكليروس عربيا محليا منظّما. 
- ومما ساهم في نشر المعتقد المسيحي في العراق - كما هو الحال في الشام - انها بدأت بأشراف العرب الذين ساهموا هم ايضا في نشرها بين اتباعهم. 

* المسيحية في شبه الجزيرة العربية قبل الاسلام. (67)
ان كان من المؤكّد تاريخيا أن الدين المسيحي اخترق الجزيرة العربية، فتاريخ هذا الاختراق غير متفق عليه. هنالك مواقف - غير مدعومة بوثائق تاريخية - تُرجع ذلك الى القرن الاول. بيد ان : " الدراسات الجدية في هذا الموضوع تتفق على ان اول عمليات التبشير في اليمن - وهي اول مكان تمّ تبشيره من الجزيرة العربية - المرتكزة على أساس تاريخي صحيح تعود الى القرن الرابع: " (67-68). والظاهر ان الاريوسية كانت اول مذهب مسيحي عرف طريقه الى اليمن، بواسطة وفد ارسله الامبراطور البيزنطي (الآريوسي) قسطنسيون الى ملك حِمير (سنة 365). لذا نستنتج ان دخول المسيحية كان له علاقة بالتجارة البحرية البيزنطية في البلاد، وذلك يلقي ضوءاً -كونه اقتصر على السواحل - على مقاومته الضعيفة امام اضطهاد اليهود، مما ادّى الى خمود ديني مسيحي دام اكثرمن قرن. 
وهناك رواية اخرى - نسطورية- لدخول المسيحية في اليمن وفي نجران بالذات، ورواية ثالثة للطبري ورابعة للأحباش. ومما يمكن تأكيده من كل هذه الروايات هو ان نجران من أقدم المراكز التي عرفت المسيحية في المنطقة، وذلك منذ بداية القرن الخامس وعلى حساب الوثنية واليهودية، لكنها لم تتغلّب على اليهودية، اذ بقيت مقهورة امام تقوّي هذه الديانة" (69).
ففي القرن السادس انتشر مذهب المونوفيزية في اليمن، فضعفت المسيحية، لا سيما مع اضطهاد الملك اليهودي ذي نواس للمسيحيين في اليمن. وهو اضطهاد رسمي ترك لنا نصوصا عن شهداء عرب، منها وصية الشهيد الحارث بن كعب لعشيرته : " ايها المسيحيون والوثنيون واليهود اسمعوا: اذا كفر أحد بالمسيح وعاش مع هذا اليهودي (ذو نوّاس) سواء أكانت زوجتي أم من أبنائي وبناتي أ م من جنسي وعشيرتي، فهو ليس من جنسي ولا من عشيرتي وليس لي ايّة شركة معه.وليكن كل ما أملكه للكنيسة التي ستبنى بعدنا في هذه المدينة. وإذا عاشت زوجتى او أحد ابنائبي وبناتي بأية وسيلة كانت، ولم يكفروا بالمسيح فليكن كل ما أملكه لهم ولنخصص للكنيسة ثلاث قرى من ملكي تختارها الكنيسة نفسها" (71).
توالى على اليمن حكم الحبش ومن بعده حكم الفرس. فما هو تأثير ذلك على المسيحية العربية فيها؟ ساهم وجود الحبش في انتشار الدين المسيحي انتشار ا واسعا، (القرن الخامس والسادس)، كما ساهم في نشر المذهب المونوفيزي، مما أضعف العلاقة بين كنيسة اليمن وكنيسة الشام. اما ولاية الفرس (597) فاتّسمت بالتسامح الديني كما اتّسمت بتسلّل المذهب النسطوري. وهكذا نرى ان تعدد مصادر التبشير بالمسيحية في اليمن أدّى الى وجود أكثر من مذهب (مونوفيزية وملكية ونسطورية) فأضعفها وقطع علاقاتها بالكنائس الام (مصر والشام والحبشة) لكنه في نفس الوقت ساهم في تنشئة اكليروس عربي محلي قاد الكنيسة الى ان ظهر الاسلام (77).
اما في شرق الجزيرة العربية (77)، فقد وردها الايمان المسيحي (النسطوري) من العراق، حيث وجد مركز اسقفي في قطر سنة 220 (78)، بينما بشّر الراهب عبد يشوع البحرين في اواخر القرن الرابع. وكذلك قل عن عُمان. ومما يجدر الاشارة اليه عن شرق الجزيرة العربية هو ان الكنيسة لم تتمكن من الانصهار في كنيسة عربية محلية مستقلة عن الكنيسة الام في العراق عند ظهور الاسلام (81). 
وفي سط الجزيرة العربية (81)، للمسيحية وجود لا يعود الى قبل القرن السادس. وقد دلّت على ذلك ثوابت تاريخية، منها الكتابة التي وضعتها هند الكبرى بنت الحارث الكِندية في صدر ديرها حيث تفتخر بكونها : " أمَة المسيح وام عَبده (عمرو بن هند) وبنت عَبيده (الحارث بن عمرو بن حجر، ملوك كنده). بيد أن وجود المسيحية (النسطورية) في وسط الجزيرة العربية بقي منقوصا اذ لا يظهر اي تنظيم كنسي بين عرب نجد واليمامة (84)
اما في الحجاز، فيكاد يوجد اجماع على ان الدين المسيحي لم يدخلها. وان دخلها 
فبشكل محدود وبين افراد اجانب لا عربا، وان وجد عرب فحالات نادرة جدا. وبالتأكيد لا مجال لتنظيم كنسي ولا لاكليروس عربي محلي. 
نختصر الوجود العربي المسيحي في الجزيرة العربية قائلين أن:
* القرن الرابع هو تاريخ دخول الدين المسيحي الى بلاد العرب بشكل منظم.
* جري ا لتبشير على يد اساقفة وتجار ورهبان
* كان الوجود المسيحي ملموسا في الجزيرة عند ظهور الاسلام، لكنه لم يكن شاملا.
* كان المسيحون منقسمين الى أكثر من فئة ومذهب
* كان تنظيم الكنسية قويا في الجنوب والشرق وكذلك الاكليروس العربي.

* الشعائر والطقوس الدينية عند العرب النصارى قبل الاسلام (89).
المقصود هنا هو الوقوف على الهوية الدينية للمسيحيين العرب. يظهر من الوثائق التاريخية أنه كانت للمسيحيين العرب معرفة دقيقة بمقدمات دينهم وطقوسه، لا سيما عرب العراق والشام. فهناك اكثر من ذكر للقربان وللصلاة الجماعية يوم الاحد في الكنيسة (كثيرا ما تذكر نواقيس الكنائس في الشعر العربي القديم) والاتجاه نحو الشرق للصلاة وخميس الاسرار وأحد الشعانين والفصح. ومن الامور التي اشتهر بها العرب المسيحيون في تلك الفترة حب الصيام وبناء الاديرة والكنائس (لا سيما وان اكثر المسيحيين كانوا من اشراف القبائل) والزكاة (للكنائس والرهبان والفقراء والغرباء) وتكريم الصليب والرهبنة (97). 
وفي نهاية القسم الاول من البحث، تقوم المؤلفة بتجميع زبدة المعلومات في نقاط مقتضبة:
= تعود النشأة الحقيقة للمسيحية العربية وتحوّلها الى ظاهرة في بلاد الشام والعراق والجزيرة العربية الى القرن الرابع. ويُعتبر القرن السادس الفترة التي دخلت فيها أكبر نسبة من العرب في المسيحية.
= تنصّر العرب عن طريق النساك والرهبان في الشام، والاساقفة والرهبان في العراق والتجار في الجزيرة العربية.
= كان تنصر العرب نتيجة جهود فردية لا نتيجة حملات تبشيرية منظمة - الاّ في بعض الفترات - وعلى يد الكنيسة النسطورية واليعقوبية.
= تنصّرت القبائل الحضرية اكثر من غيرها من القبائل، وابتدأ التنصر عند الاشراف وامتدّ الى العامة لكنه نادرا ما كان يمتد الى جميع افراد القبيلة بلا استثناء
= سيطر المذهب النسطوري في المراكز الحضرية في الجزيرة الفراتية والعراق والاطراف الشرقية للجزيرة العربية بينما سيطرت اليعقوبية على عرب الشام والجزيرة الفراتية واليمن. والى جانب هذين المعتقدين وُجد ايضا المذهب الملكي واليولياني والاريوسي. كل ذلك جعل كنيسة العرب كنيسة منقسمة.
= كان التنظيم الكنسي قويا في بلاد الشام (اساقفة واكليروس عربي) وكان ضعيفا في شمال بلاد العرب. وفي داخل جزيرة العرب كانت كنيسة النجرانيين والحميريين على قدر عال من التنظيم.
= بقيت الديانة المسيحية على المستوى القبلي ولم تتحول الى مستوى الديانة القومية عند العرب قبل الاسلام (99)، أي لم تتحول الى ديانة عربية متأصلة في العرب في كيانهم العقائدي وفي حياتهم اليومية وفي عاداتهم وتقاليدهم. ويعود السبب في ذلك لا الى عدم تفاعل العرب مع الديانة الجديدة (الدخلية) عليهم، بل الى الاخطار الخارجية التي أحاطت بهم والتي تتمثل أساسا في اليهود والكنيسة الملكية والامبراطورية البيزنطية (100).


القسم الثاني


المسيحية العربية في ظل الدعوة الاسلامية
1) الموقف القرآني من الديانة المسيحية (103)
القرآن هو المصدر الرئيس لمعرفة موقف الاسلام والمسلمين من الديانة المسيحية ومن معتنقيها. ويمكن الاطلاع على هذا الموقف من خلال ما يقوله القرآن عن المسيح وعن الانجيل وعن العقائد والطقوس المسيحية وموقف القرآن من النصارى، وأحكام النصارى في القرآن.
* المسيح والانجيل. يؤكّد القرآن دون التباس ان عيسى هو المسيح. وقد نسبت اليه هذه الصفة أحدى عشرة مرة. مع العلم ان القرآن لا يتطرّق الى تفسير معنى كلمة "المسيح". عيسى هو المسيح نبي الله ورسوله، اصطفاه من بين عباده وخصّه بالمعجزات وألهمه الوحي وبعثه رسولا داعيا الى التوحيد (105). لكن القرآن يعتبر ان الانجيل حُرّف ويتّهم عدّة أطراف بتحريفه. وهنا يجب الملاحظة ان عبارة "تحريف الانجيل" لم ترد صراحة في القرآن، ولكن أشير الى التحريف بألفاظ مشابهة (تكذيب، إخفاء، تصرّف، باطل (108). لذا، فالانجيل الذي يتكلم عنه المسيحيون يختلف عن الانجيل الوارد ذكره في القرآن.
اما دين عيسى حسب القرآن، فيتلخّص في أن "عيسى من (ملّة ابراهيم) جاء مصدّقا به، وبكل النبيين وبموسى وتوراته، مواصلا منهاجهم القائم على الدعوة الى التوحيد، مبشّرا بمحمد ورسالته. فدين عيسى - حسب القرآن - هو الاسلام ولا شئ غير الاسلام. فلا ذكر لدين اسمه المسيحية او النصرانية" (109).
* وفيما يختص بالعقائد المسيحية، فللقرآن موقف وردّ على عقيدة
- الثالوث: وهو أمر مرفوض تماما، والمقصود به مباشرة نفي الالوهية عن شخص المسيح، وغير مباشرة (عند بعض الفرق) عن روح القدس وعن مريم.
- التجسد: ليس عيسى ابن الله، والظروف العجائبية والتعابير الجليلة التي يزخر بها القرآن في وصفه المسيح ليس لها مدلول لاهوتي في سياق القرآن كما في المسيحية. فعيسى مولود ومخلوق وبشر كباقي البشر. (113) وما يقال عن عيسى يقال بحجة أقوى عن امّه مريم. نرى من هنا ان القرآن في ردّه على عقيدة التثليث قد تناولها من زاوية تعتبر ان المقصود بالثالوث ثلاثة ألهة، فضلا عن كونه اعتبر مريم، لا الروح القدس، عنصرا من عناصر ذلك الثالوث. " وإذا اعتبرنا ان عقيدة التثليث الرسمية في الكنيسة هي غير ذلك في عناصرها وفي مقصدها، فإننا نجد انفسنا مدفوعين الى التساؤل إن لم يكن القرآن تعرّض في نصّه الى الرد على بعض المعتقدات المسيحية التي واجهت بها بعض الفرق المتواجدة في الجزيرة العربية الرسالة المحمدية وليس على العقيدة المسيحية عامّة وبشكل منهجي وشامل؟" (115).
- الصلب والبعث (القيامة). ينفي القرآن موت المسيح وقيامته، وفي ذلك نفيٌ لأن يكون نبي الله عرضة لمثل ذلك المصير الشنيع. وبالرغم من البعد اللاهوتي و" الخلاصي" الذي يضمنّه المسيحيون لعقيدة " الفداء"، فإن القرآن يريد بنفيه موت المسيح على يد قاتليه ان يجعل قدرة الرب فوق إرادة البشر حتّى ان ما ظنّوه من صلب عيسى لم يكن سوى من باب ما شبّه لهم.
* الطقوس. منها ما يؤكّده القرآن (الصوم والزكاة والصلاة والمعابد وأماكن الحج) ومنها ما لا يذكره (القداس والقربان والمعمودية) ومنها ما يعارضه (الاكليروس والرهبنة).
* موقف القرآن من النصارى. النصارى في القرآن هم الذين يتبنّون رسالة عيسى وفقا لمبدأ التوحيد المطلق الذي أتى به القرآن. وبعبارة أخرى، هم المسلمون. (119). كيف يتعامل القرآن مع النصارى الوارد ذكرهم في القرآن؟ انهم أهل الكتاب وملّة ابراهيم ومدعوون لقبول رسالة محمد ذلك انه فيهم ما يؤهلهم أكثر من غيرهم لاعتناق تلك الرسالة (120). ثم انه مكانتهم أحسن من مكانة اليهود. 
* احكام النصارى في القرآن. عومل المسيحيون في بعض الاحيان في القرآن بوصفهم كتابيون (لذا فرض عليهم دفع الجزية)، وفي بعض الاحيان بصفهم مشركين. كما يحل للمسلم الزواج من المسيحية (الكتابية) بينما لا يحق للكتابي ان يتزوج المسلمة. وفي نظر الكتاب لا يعود هذا التشريع الى نص قرآني واضح بقدر ما يعود الى موقف اجتماعي ذكوري يعتبر فيه الزوج محددا لمعتقد العائلة وخاصة البنين والبنات (125). ومن اهم الاحكام التي وردت في القرآن هي عدم اتخاذ المسيحيين واليهود " انصارا وحلفاء" من قِبل المسلمين ضد بعضهم بعضا. 
خلاصة القول، اتّسم الخطاب القرآني تجاه المسيحيين بالتطّور من أسلوب الدعوة الى الاسلام عن طريق الحجة والمجادلة والترغيب (الدعوة الهادئة) الى اسلوب التحذير والتهديد، وفي آخر المطاف القتال في حالة رفض هؤلاء دفع الجزية. ولكن الاسلوب الثاني ليس ناسخا للأول.

2) وضعية المسيحية العربية في الفترة النبوية (127).
السؤال هو :" كيف عامل الرسول الجماعات العربية المسيحية؟ وكيف كان رد تلك الجماعات على دعوة الرسول لها (دبلوماسيا تارة وعسكريا تارة أخرى) حتى تدخل في الاسلام؟ (127)
* نصارى دومة الجندل (شمال الجزيرة العربية.) بدأ اتصال المسلمين بنصارى شمال الجزيزة العربية في السنة الخامسة والسادسة للهجرة. اسلم الكثير من بني كلب، بيد ان بعض بطون القبيلة بقي على دينه فدفع الجزية مقابل التعهد بضمان الامن. 
* نصارى اطراف الشام الجنوبية. كان اتصال الرسول بأطراف الشام الجنوبية حربيا (من يهود ونصارى ووثنيين)، ذلك أن الهدف الرئيس من الاتصال كان تأمين الطرق التجارية الشمالية. وفشلت اول المعارك (سنة 6 - 9 هـ) ولم تسفر عن دخول الكثيرين في الاسلام. 
* نصارى البحرين. انضم جميع مسيحيي البحرين العرب الى الدعوة الجديدة ولم يبق في البحرين مسيحي عربي واحد. لكن المسيحيين غير العرب بقُوا الى القرن السابع حيث اعادت الكنيسة النسطورية ترتيب امورهم. لكنهم انقرضوا عام 676. (132)
* نصارى عُمان. دخل بعضهم الاسلام وحارب معه (سنة 8 هـ) بينما بقي البعض الآخر على دينه ويقال انهم أجابوا رسول على بن ابي طالب : " نحن قوم نصارى، لم نرَ دينا أفضل من ديننا فثبتنا عليه". 
* نصارى حميَر. دخل بعضهم الاسلام وبعضهم بقي على دينه. لم يتشدد الرسول في إجبارهم على ترك دينهم، بل أمر بأن " لا يفتن نصرانيا عن نصرانيته". ومن بقي على دينه دفع الجزية. 
* نصارى نجران. نجران قبيله كبيرة وكان معظم افرادها يدينون بالمسيحية، وقد حاول الرسول ادخالهم بالقوة في الدين الجديد. ثم جاء وفد من اشراف نصارى نجران وأساقفتها فتحاججوا مع الرسول دون الوصول الى نتيجة. وتم الاتفاق على أن يبقوا على دينهم وأن يدفعوا الجزية بحسب معاهده كتبها الطرفان (وهي الوحيدة من نوعها). (136).
* نصارى تغلب. دخل القليل منهم الاسلام بينما بقي معظمهم على نصرانيته. ووقّع الرسول اتفاقا معهم يقضي بأن يبقوا هم على دينهم، دون ان ينصّروا اولادهم. وهكذا كان. 
مختصر القول، لم تكن الفترة النبوية (6 - 10 هـ) مليئة بارتدادات المسيحيين (عدا البحرين). ذلك ان الرسول كان منشغلا بالوثنيين وباليهود الذين كانوا يشكلون خطرا أكبر، كونهم على رأي ايماني واحد، بخلاف المسيحيين. فالمسيحيون، وإن بقوا على دينهم، لم يحاربوا الاسلام كما فعلت قريش وكما فعل بنو اسرائيل (139). اما الاسباب التى ادّت الى دخول البعض في الاسلام فمنها القتال ومنها سطحية الايمان وقلة التنظيم. 
بيد ان الرسول نجح تماما في إخضاع من لم يدخل الاسلام لسلطته وفي ابقائه في دائرة نفوذه. وهناك ملاحظة أخرى: يظهر ان الرسول كان يميل الى النساطرة من المسيحيين أكثر من غيرهم، كونهم يركّزون على طبيعة المسيح البشرية (141)

3) وضعية المسيحية العربية في فترة الخلافة الراشدة (11 - 40 هـ)
1. في الجزيرة العربية. حدثت موجة من الردّة بعد موت الرسول (بنو كلب)، لكنها فشلت، كما حاول البعض- دون نجاح يذكر - ابتداع دين جديد لمواجهة الاسلام (143). اما نصارى نجران الاقوياء، فقد قام عمر بن الخطاب بطردهم من الجزيرة استنادا إلى قول الرسول : " لا يجتمعن بجزيرة العرب دينان". فسكن بعضهم الشام وبعضهم العراق (النجرانية). اما مسيحيو عُمان فقد دخلوا جميعهم في الاسلام في زمن الخليفة عثمان، الذي خيّرهم بين الاسلام وبين دفع جزية تقدّر بنصف املاكهم (148). 
2. في العراق والشام. 
في العراق، رفض اهل الحيرة الاسلام ورضوا بالجزية. ثم بدأ فقراؤهم يدخلون الاسلام كأفراد. (150). اما عرب جنوب العراق، فتكتلوا ضد الاسلام لكنهم هزموا، فمنهم من دفع الجزية ومنهم من أسلم ومنهم (الاسرى) من ضُربت اعناقهم. ثم عندما قامت الحرب بين الاسلام والفرس، حارب المسيحيون العرب الى جانب الاسلام (13 هـ). كما ان بعضهم (اياد وتغلب) فضّل الخروج من بلاد الاسلام والالتحاق بالروم كي يحافظ على دينه. لكن عمر بن الخطاب هدد ملك الروم بطرد باقي المسيحيين من بلاد الاسلام إن هو لم يُرجع من لجأ اليه، وهكذا كان. ثم أن عمر اعفاهم (تغلب) من الجزية وفرض عليهم الصدقة مضاعفة، على الاّ ينصّروا وليدا (154). 
في بلاد الشام، بدأ المسيحيون العرب بمساندة الروم على المسلمين، لكن موقفهم تبدّل - على الاقل عند قسم منهم - عند المعارك الكبرى بين الروم والمسلمين، " فمنهم من حمى للعرب وغضب لهم، وكان ظهر العرب احبّ اليهم من الروم، وذلك من لم يكن منهم على دينه راسخا" (156). ثم اهتمّ الخليفة عمر بالعرب المسيحيين الذين هربوا الى بلاد الروم وسمح لهم بالعودة الى بلاد المسلمين إن هم اعتنقوا الاسلام. وهكذا، عجّل الفتح الاسلامي في تلاشي المسيحية العربية في بلاد الشام، بسبب اسلام البعض وهروب البعض الآخر الى بلاد أخرى. ولم تتمسّك بعقيدتها المسيحية الاّ الاحياء المتحضّرة من تنوخ وطئ وبني سليح وبني كلب (بسبب ارتباطها القديم بالمراكز السورية المسيحية - حلب وبعلبك وقنسرين -). كما ظلّت المسيحية في أحياء من بني كلب المنتشرة ببادية الشام (158). 
من جهة أخرى حاول الاسلام فصل المسيحيين العرب عن المسيحية اليعقوبية، فطلب عُمير بن سعد، أحد عمّال عمر بن الخطاب، من البطريرك ان " انقل لي انجيلك الى لغة العرب ولكن لا تتحدّث فيه لا عن الوهية المسيح ولا عن المعمودية ولا عن الصليب والصلب" (160). لكن المحاولة باءت بالفشل. 
وحصل أمرآخر مهمّ مع بعض مسيحيي العراق (قبيلة بني ناجية) الذين رفضوا دفع الجزية وانضموا - من منطلق قبلي - الى جانب الخريت في ثورتهم على عليّ بن ابي طالب." والله لَدينٌنا الذي خرجنا منه خير وأهدى من دين هؤلاء الذي هم عليه. ما ينهاهم دينهم عن سفك الدماء وإخافة السبيل وأخذ الاموال" (160). لكن قوات عليّ انتصرت فأرجعت المرتدّين من النصارى الى الاسلام ونفت المسيحيين العرب ليكونوا قدوة لغيرهم. 
وللاختصار نقول:
- في زمن الخلفاء الراشدين، اختفت المسيحية العربية (لا المسيحية السريانية او اليونانية) من الجزيرة العربية وضعفت في بلاد العراق والشام. وقد حدث أكثر ذلك زمن الخليفة عمر بن الخطاب. اما طريقة حصول ذلك فكانت دخول البعض في الدين الجديد ورحيل البعض وترحيل البعض الآخر. بيد ان الاسلام لم يتمكن من السيطرة على بعض القبائل العربية المسيحية بأكملها (بني ناجية وغسان وكلب وبكر وايّاد وتنوخ). 


القسم الثالث


أحوال المسيحية العربية في دار الاسلام 
المشرقية في العصرين الاموي
والعباسي الاول

1. المجال المسيحي العربي في دار الاسلام وعلاقته بالكنيسة في العصرين الاموي والعباسي الاول (167).
* عوامل بقاء المسيحية العربية في العصرين الاموي والعبّاسي. اول عامل هو سياسية اللين والتسامح التي اتسم بها الامويّون الذين فضلوا أمور الدنيا عىأمور الدين. ثم عامل الاعتصام - اي الفخر - بالقبيلة (تغلب بالذات)، والفخر بالمسيحية دينا (بني كنده) : " فليس لنا اليوم فخر نفتخر به الاّ دين النصرانية الذي هو المعرفة بالله و به نهتدي الى العمل الصالح ونعرف الله حق معرفة ونتقرّب اليه وهو الباب المؤدي الى الحياة والنجاة من نار جهنم" (168). وأكثر من كل ذلك، ساعد ازدهار الكنيستين اليعقوبية والنسطورية (كهنة وأساقفة ورهبانا وتنظيما كنسيا) في القرن السابع في استمرار المسيحية عند العرب. 

* المجال العربي اليعقوبي وعلاقته بالكنيسة في العهدين الاموي والعبّاسي الاول.
- في العراق: بقيت ابرشية التغالبة قوية حتى القرن العاشر الميلادي، وبقيت تنصّر اولادها بالرغم من الاتفاق المبرم والقاضي بعكس ذلك. وكان لهم اساقفة من القبيلة (يوسف، داود، عثمان، يوحنا،توما...) متميزون عن أساقفة بقية القبائل العربية (172). ومما تجدر ملاحظته أن معظم أساقفة تغلب المشهورين هم من غير العرب، ومن الرهبان. 
ثم هناك ابرشية نجران الكوفة. وقد وصل اهل نجران الكوفة بعد أن أجلاهم عمر بن الخطاب عن الجزيرة العربية (وقد نقص عددهم من 40 ألفا الى 4 آلآف). وقد كانوا على مذهب يوليانوس فانضمّوا الى المذهب النسطوري عام 791. وفي فترة ما من تاريخها، انضمت ابرشية نجران- الكوفة الى ابرشية بني معدّ. بيد انه ابتداءً من القرن العاشر الميلادي، يقع صمت مطبق على هذه الابرشية (178).
ابرشية العرب او أبرشية القبائل. كانت مستقلة عن باقي الابرشيات، ولا يوجد اتفاق بين الباحثين على مكانها الجغرافي. واغلب الظن انها اسقفية العرب الرّحل الذين كانوا يقيمون في جنوب الجزيرة الفراتية. ومن أساقفة هذه الابرشية مار طروكوس ونونوس وجرجس. اختفت هذه الابرشية ايضا في القرن العاشر الميلادي. 
- في الشام. اخبار المسيحيين العرب في الشام بعد الفتح الاسلامي ضئيلة. نعلم من الادب العربي عن وجود مسيحيين في حلب وقنسرين، كما نعلم أن معظم قبيله كلب (تدمر) ما زالت على نصرانيتها. اما تغالبة الشام فبقي بعضهم في الشام، لكن معظمهم رحل مع أميرهم جبلة بن الايهم الى بلاد الروم في أيام عمر بن الخطاب. 

* المجال العربي النسطوري وعلاقته بالكنيسة في العصرين الاموي والعباسي الاول.
نتكلم عن النساطرة العرب دون غيرهم، ونقول انهم لم يضمحلّوا مع الفتح الاسلامي. 
ابرشية الحيرة النسطورية. بقيت الحيرة نسطورية وقوية ومزدهرة حتى العصر العبّاسي الاول. وكانت أديرتها مشهورة وورد ذكرها في الكثير من الشعر العربي (دير الدساكر وابن برّاق والحريق وابن مزعوق...). ومن أساقفتها سيرجيوس ويوحنا الأزرق وحنان يشوع وابن عبيده... وكان لرجال الكنيسة وللعلمانيين في الحيرة دور في انتقاء البطاركة. (187). وهنا ايضا يجب القول ان معظم الاساقفة كانوا من الرهبان ومن غير العرب.
ابرشية الانبار النسطورية. بقي مسيحيون عرب في منطقة الانبار حتى القرن الحادي عشر الميلادي. ومن أساقفتها صليبا وحنا ويهبلاها ومنذر... وقد ارتقى الكثيرمنهم الى رتبة الجاثليق. اما بغداد فكان فيها وجود مسيحي كثيف، لكن لا إشارة الى وجود مسيحي عربي منظّم في هذه الفترة. 
مختصر المجال العربي المسيحي في دار الاسلام ابّان العهدين الاموي والعباسي الاول:
= كان المجال العربي اليعقوبي اوسع من المجال العربي النسطوري، الا ان المسيحية العربية النسطورية عمّرت اكثر من المسيحية العربية اليعقوبية.
= تميّز العرب النساطرة بدورهم الفعال في كنيستهم بعكس العرب اليعاقبة.
= لم تكن المسيحية النسطورية واليعقوبية عربية الرئاسة
= بقيت المسيحية العربية أقلية وسط جمهور المسلمين
= تميّزت هذه الفترة من الحكم الاسلامي بالتسامح وكان يمكن للمرأة المسيحية أن تبقى على دينهاحتى لو تزوّجت مسلما.

2. موقف الدولة والمجتمع والفقه من المسيحيين العرب ودورهم في الدولة والمجتمع (193).
1) التعامل الضريبي مع المسيحيين العرب (193). بقي نصارى نجران يدفعون الجزية، وكانوا دائمي التشكي من كثرة الضرائب بالمقارنة مع نقص عددهم، وذلك بسبب دخول الكثيرين منهم في الاسلام. كان بعض الخلفاء يخفف عنهم الضريبة وبعضهم يضيف عليهم. اما نصارى تغلب فكان الاتفاق بينهم وبين الخليفة عمر الاّ يدفعوا الجزية بل " الصدقة مضاعفة". لكن الظاهر انهم اجبروا فيما بعد على دفع الجزية كغيرهم. 
2) التعامل الديني (195). ان استثنينا بعض الفترات (فترة عمر بن عبد العزيز والمهدي)، يظهر ان المسيحيين العرب كانوا يتمتعون بكامل الحرية في الاحتفال بتقديم القرابين والصوم والصلاة والحج والاعياد. كما كانوا يقدّسون بالعربية، وكان اول قداس بالعربية سنة 300 هـ : "انه في تلك السنة قلّد مطران تكريت الاسقفية رجلا ديّنا من قوم العرب النصارى وكان يقدّس لهم باللفظ العربي وكان يقدّس لهم على الانجيل" (196). وبينما كان العرب الرحّل يقيمون الصلاة على مذبح متنقل، كان المسيحيون الحضر يقيمون الشعائر على مذبح الكنيسة. كان يوم الصلاة يوم الاحد وكانت النواقيس تقرع ايذانا بذلك. اما الصوم، فكانوا يحافظون على صوم العذارى (3 أيام) كماكانوا يحجون الى مقام مار سرجيوس في الرصافة. اما عن تكريم الصليب، فحدّث ولا حرج. " لا نعبد الصليب وانما نعبد القوة الحالة في الصليب" (198). ومن أعيادهم الكبرى عيد الفصح. ثم إن جنازاتهم كانت مهيبة. أخيرا، كانت عند العرب المسيحيين حركة رهبنة مزدهرة (الراهب الطوباوي شوحا ليشوع) وكان الرهبان يهتمون ايضا بتبشير الوثنيّين. 
ومع كل هذا التسامح، اتّسمت خلافة عمر بن عبد العزيز بالتشدّد ومنع المسيحيين من لبس المسلمين وفرض عليهم تطويل شعورهم ولبس الزنّار (201). كما اتّسمت بالاضطهاد الصريح زمن المهدي، خلافا لما جاء في القرآن. اما في القضاء فكان المسيحيون العرب يتقاضون امام محاكم كنسية خاصة بهم. وكانت هذه المحاكم تفرض عليهم عقابات مختلفة (التوبيخ أمام الناس والوقوف على الرماد ازاء البيعة والمنع من البيعة المقدسة ومن السر المحيي...). مختصر القول، كانت حرية المسيحيين العرب في التصرف كبيرة زمن الامويين، لكنها بدأت تضعف زمن العباسيين. 
3) العلاقات الاجتماعية (203) يهمنا ان نعرف هل اندمج المسيحيون العرب وسط المجتمع الاسلامي والى أي مدى وما هو دور الانتماء العرقي في ذلك وهل غيّر الاسلام من علاقة العرب المسلمين بالعرب المسيحيين؟
اول ظاهرة هي زواج المسيحيات من المسلمين مع البقاء على دينهن. ثم انه في زمن الامويين كان يمكن للمسيحي ان يكون حكَما على المسلمين (الاخطل)، كما كانوا معا في أماكن اللهو والغناء. وردت بعض المواقف التي تدلّ على ازدراء بعض المسلمين للنصارى، لكن " أغلب الشواهد تؤكّد حسن المعاملة الشعبية للمسيحيين العرب في ظل الاسلام وأن العلاقة بين العربي المسلم والعربي المسيحي سيطرت عليها القرابة الدموية والاخوّة العربية" (204). 
4) موقف الفقه السنّي من المسيحية العربية. ان عدنا الى ما كتبه ائمّة مذاهب الفقه الاسلامي، نجد ما يلي:
* الجزية: يفرّق الفقه بين العرب والعجم، وبين العرب يميّز بني تغلب، الذين كانت تؤخذ منهم الصدقة على شروط الزكاة عند الحنفية و الشافعية والحنابلة. 
* عشور المسيحيين العرب. اختلف العلماء. فمنهم من رأى أن يؤخذ العشر منهم ومنهم من رأى أن يؤخذ نصف العشر، كسائر أهل الذمة من أهل الكتاب.
* الزواج والذبائح. يتعلق الامران باعتبار المسيحيين من أهل الكتاب ام لا، اذا على ذلك يبنى سماح الزواج بهم وأكل ذبائحهم. والآراء متباينة (206)
* ممارسة الشعائر الدينية. يمكن بنوع عام للمسيحيين أن يقيموا الشعائر الدينية، لكن بنوع عام، تبقى الكنائس على حالها ولا يبنى الجديد منها. بيد أن هذه القوانين لم تطبق في تمامها في الفترة الراشدة والاموية.
* التمييز في اللباس. اشترط الفقهاء المسلمون على المسيحيين عدم التشبه بالمسلمين في ثيابهم ومركبهم وهيئتهم. كما أن عليهم ان يجعلوا شراك نعالهم مثنيّة، ولا يحذو حذو المسلمين وتمنع نساؤهم من ركوب الرحائل.
ما يمكن قوله بنوع عام هو أن مذهب الشافعيةكان أكثر تشددا تجاه المسيحيين العرب من غيره. 
5) دور المسيحيين العرب في الدولة والمجتمع. 
* الاقتصاد. كان منهم الصيارفة والجوهريون، واشتهروا بصناعة الخمور وصناعة النسيج. كما كان بنو تغلب رعاة ومزارعين وتجارا وكانوا يسيطرون على طريق الهند التجارية الكبرى.
* الشعر. أمّا الشعراء، فهم كثر. نذكر في العصر الاموي أبا زبيد المنذر بن حرملة والاخطل التغلبي الملقّب ب "ذي الصليب" والقطامي الملقب ب "الشاعر الفحل" وأعشى تغلب والقاسم الطويل العبادي. وفي العصر العبّاسي نذكر أبا قابوس عمر بن سليمان الشيباني. كان معظم هؤلاء الشعراء مقربين الى الخلفاء، مع أن شعرهم " المسيحي الديني" قليل نسبيا، سوى بعض التلميحات العارضة.
* الغناء. كان أهل الحيرة بارعين في الموسيقى ومنهم حنين بن بلوع الحبري " يكاد سامعه يخرج من إهابه ويحرّق بالتهابه... ولو سمعه جبل لتحرّك."
*الادارة. يقال ان المسيحيين كانوا يملأون البلاط الاموي لكن لا توجد وثائق على ذلك. وقد يعود السبب الى أن المؤرخين كثيرا ما كانوا يذكرون الاسم دون الدين. اما في العصر العبّاسي، فقد برز اسم عبد المسيح ابن اسحق الكندي النسطوري المستشار في بلاط المأمون (813 م)
مختصر القول، لم يجد المسيحيون العرب مشكلة في العيش وسط المجتمع الاسلامي، وإن وجدت بعض المتاعب فبسبب بعض الفقهاء الذين تشدّدوا في إصدار الاحكام عليهم.

3. زوال المسيحية العربية في القرن العاشر الميلادي. أسبابه وآلياته.
منذ القرن العاشرالميلادي، نجد صمتا عن وجود المسييحيين العرب في التاريخ الكنسي وفي كتب التاريخ الاسلامية. كيف حدث ذلك؟
* نهاية نصارى نجران. يوحنا هو آخر أسقف لنجران (934). السبب الرئيس هو في " تفرقهم وموت من مات منهم وإسلام من أسلم منهم". ثم إن بعضهم عاد الى نجران اليمن في وقت لاحق.
* إسلام نصارى تنوخ. تمكّن الخليفة المهدي من تحويل كل نصارى تنوخ المقيمين في منطقة حلب الى الاسلام. فقد طلب منهم ذلك عندما خرجوا الى استقباله (5000 رجل)، وعندما أبوا ضرب عنق سيدهم ابن محطة فأسلم الباقون.)(217). وكذلك الامر مع بني سليح المقيمين بحاضر قنسرين.
* خراب الحيرة والأنبار، اهم معقلين للمسيحيين العرب. بدأ تراجع الحيرة مذ أنشأ المسلمون الكوفة سنة 638م. ثم تعرّضت أكثر من مرة الى نهب الاعراب. والظاهر أنها امعنت في الخراب حتى كان النصف الاخير من القرن العاشر حيث قيل فيها : " ولم يزل عمرانها يتناقص...وقد كان فيها ديارات كثيرة فيها رهبان فلحقوا بغيرها من البلاد لتداعي الخراب اليها، وأقفرت من كل إنس في هذا الوقت الا الصدى والبوم" (219). وما حدث للحيرة حدث للانبار. 
* نهاية مسيحية تغلب. تعرضت الجزيرة الفراتية (موطن تغلب) الى الكثير من الحروب والاضطرابات السياسية منذ القرن الرابع هـ، مما دفع الكثير من أهاليها الى الرحيل. وفي النصف الثاني من القرن التاسع الميلادي تشتت بنو تغلب وفقدوا بعض ديارهم كبلد وسنجار وماردين. ويذكر التاريخ انه سنة 330 هـ " خرجوا (تغلب) بذراريّهم وعبيدهم ومواشيهم في نحو عشرة آلآف فارس، فأوثقوا ملك الروم منهم" (221). وقد عاد بعضهم الى البحرين فيما بعد لكنه ترك نصرانيته. 
* هجرة بني كلب. أسلم بعضهم لكن بعضهم ترك الى بلاد الروم، وكان " خلق عظيم من بني كلب كان يوجد على خليج القسطنطينية عام 1065م). 
الدخول في الاسلام إذا، والهجرة الى بلاد الروم ثم العودة الى الجزيرة العربية (مع ترك النصرانية) ونهاية أهم المراكز المسيحية وضعف الحركة الرهبانية هي الاسباب التي ادّت إلى نهاية المسيحية العربية في القرن العاشر الميلادي.
ومع ذلك، يذكر رضا كحّاله في معجم قبائل العرب عددا من العشائر المسيحية في الاردن وفلسطين المنحدرة من بعض هذه القبائل. والامر مفتوح للبحث في نسبها الى العشائر العربية التي نقول نحن انها اختفت تماما (224).


الخاتمــــــة
يسترجع المؤلف في الصفحات الثلاثة الاخيرة من الكتاب اهم النقاط التي برزت في البحث:
- مثّلت المسيحية العربية واقعا اجتماعيا وثقافيا وروحيا طيلة اربعة قرون، لكنها كانت دوما متواضعة بنوع عام.
- تأثّر المسيحية العربية بالسريانية وكون معظم رؤسائها من غير العرب مما ساهم في تغريبها عن بلاد العرب. 
- الاسلام هو المسئول الاول عن التحوّلات العميقة التي عاشتها المسيحية العربية في ظلّه. واول وأهم تحول هو الاسلمه بشتّى الوسائل.
- لم تتقوقع المسيحية العربية علىنفسها بل اندمجت في المجتمع الاسلامي الكبير، دون ان تشكل تكتّلا بين معتنقيها.
- كانت للعرب المسيحيين علاقة متميزة مع العرب المسلمين وصلت الى حد خوض المعارك في صفوف المسلمين ضد اعدائهم من الروم والفرس. 
- برزت المسيحية العربية في الشعر والادب والتجارة والفلسفة والعلم والفكر الديني.
- لم يتمتع المسيحيون العرب بوضع قانوني خاص، بل عوملوا كباقي النصارى من غير العرب.
- ا لصراع العقائدي الذي برز بين المسيحيين العرب والمسلمين العرب بقي في الدائرة العربية ولم يتحول الى صراع مسيحي/ اسلامي عام. 
لا شك ان من يقرأ الكتاب لا يمكنه الاّ أن يُثني على أسلوبه العلمي الدقيق وعلى الجهد الذي بذله الكاتب كي لا يخرج عن الموضوعية التاريخية والعلمية والدينية في موضوع لا أقول لم يُطرق، انما أُجزم انه نادرا ما عولج بهذا القدر من الجدية والتجرّد.

حاول المؤلف ان يدخل في صلب الدين المسيحي من خلال دراسته لمعتقد المسيحيين العرب على اختلاف مذاهبهم. ونجح بنوع عام في الخوض في تعابير لاهوتية غريبة على الانسان المسلم ألى حدّ ما. كما لم يسمح المؤلف ان يكون لعقيدته الدينية الخاصة تأثير في الحكم على المسيحية العربية ومكانتها في المجتمع الاسلامي ومساهتمها في مجال العلم والادب والاقتصاد والفكر. 
ان المسيحي الذي يقرأ الكتاب يشعر أنه يسير في طريق آلآم تاريخية طويلة عاشها أجداده (؟) العرب المسيحيون مدة ستة قرون ونيّف. طريق بدأت بالتبشير والبحث اللاهوتي وبناء الكنائس والاديرة وبقيت تضعف رويدا رويدا الى درجة الاختفاء التام (؟) في نهاية القرن العاشر الميلادي.
ان النتيجة المؤلمة (تاريخيا) التي وصل اليها الكاتب والتي تتلخص في اختفاء المسيحية العربية في القرن العاشر قد تنطبق تماما في الجزيرة العربية، لكنها تنطبق بنسبة اقلّ في بلاد الشام والعراق. فاستمرار وجود قبائل عربية مسيحية في هذه البلاد أمر بحاجة الى بحث تاريخي بنفس مستوى الكتاب للوقوف على مدى امكانية نسب هذه القبائل الى تلك التي كانت منتشرة يوما ما في ديار الاسلام، لا سيما وان منها من هاجر الى بلاد الروم وحافظ على مسيحيته، ولا نرى كيف يمكن ان يكون قد انتهى الى نفس المصير المؤلم الذي آل اليه من بقي أوقٌتل أو أُدخل الاسلام بشكل او بآخر.
والأدب العربي المسيحي (اللاهوتي) الذي ازدهر في بلاد الشام والعراق من القرن العاشر وحتى القرن الرابع عشر الميلادي، والذي تزخر به أكبر مكتبات العالم، علامة أخرى على ان نهاية المسيحية العربية لم تكن بالشكل الدرامي الذي يصل اليه الكتاب في الخاتمة. لا شك ان الكثير من الكتاب والمفكرين في هذه الادب لم يكونوا من قبائل عربية محضة، لكن انكار أي وجود مسيحي في هذا الكمّ الهائل من الكتابات العربية المسيحية على مدى أربعة قرون أمر فيه كلام.
وإن كان لنا امنية فهي ان يأخذ باحث أخر الكتاب حيث وصل، ويدرس ما آلت اليه القبائل العربية المسيحية التي تركت الجزيرة الى بلاد الروم وغيرها ليرى هل، وألى أي مدى يرتبط الاربعة ملايين من العرب المسيحيين اليوم (باستثناء مصر) بتلك القبائل التي جمعت بين رمال الصحراء وتكريم الصليب وصوم العذارى والتعبّد "للسرّ المحيي".




بيت جالا 5/6/1998

الاب مارون اللحام​*


----------



## أَمَة (27 أغسطس 2008)

أخي المبارك على طريق فاطمة المطيري 
تسلم ايدك على نقلك هذا الموصوع الممتاز الى المنتدي​ 
الرب يحميك ويثبتك أكثر وأكثر في إيمانك ويقويك
لتكون كراما أمينا في كرمته في الحظيرة الاخرى
لِتَيْنَع وتنمو وتكثر فيها الثمار ويفرح الملكوت
بعودة الضال وتجمع الأبناء البعيدين منهم مع القريبين​ 
ودعائي القلبي هذا يشمل كل المؤمنين الذين يعيشون في الخفاء 
تحت حكم من "لا يعرفون ماذا يفعلون"​ 
سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ونعمة​


----------



## ط:فاطمة المطيري (27 أغسطس 2008)

*أخت امة الرب يباركك 
ويبارك دعائك 
آمييين​*


----------



## dr.peter (28 أغسطس 2008)

]اول ماقرت الموضوع اهتزت من داخلى ولكن انا بجد فرحان لان هذه الفتاة اعلنت تمسكها بالمسيح ولم تخف .......ويارب عندما ياتى لنا الاضطهاد نكون مثلها


----------



## ط:فاطمة المطيري (28 أغسطس 2008)

*آميييييييييييين​*


----------



## أَمَة (28 أغسطس 2008)

dr.peter قال:


> ]اول ماقرت الموضوع اهتزت من داخلى ولكن انا بجد فرحان لان هذه الفتاة اعلنت تمسكها بالمسيح ولم تخف .......ويارب عندما ياتى لنا الاضطهاد نكون مثلها


 

استجب يا رب.​


----------



## mary kamel (28 أغسطس 2008)

استجب يا رب​


----------



## mary kamel (29 أغسطس 2008)

اخى ...... هل تعرف اننا نصلى و نصوم من اجلك
هل تعرف ان قلوبنا تدمع من اجلك
من اجل ان يشرق قلبك بمحبه المسيح الذى ليس بأحد غيره الخلاص اخى المسيح مات من اجلك
بسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس الاه الواحد امين
ارجو من كل مسيحى يصلى من اجل اخى اسمعلاوى
اجلنا يارب مستحقين ان نقول بكل شكر
يا ابانا الذى فى السموات 
فليتقدس اسمك فليأت ملكوتك
كما فى السماء كذالك على الارض
خبزنا الذى للغد اعطينا اليوم
و اغفر لنا زنوبنا كما نغفر نحن ايضآ للمذنبين اينا
ولا تدخلنا فى تجربه لكن نجينا من الشرير
بالمسيح يسوع ربنا
لأن لك الملك و القوه والمجد الى الابد .........امين
هذا من اجلك انت اخى اسمعلاوى من اجل ان يشرق نور و محبه المسيح فى قلبك
طوباك يا ساره


----------



## mamdouhfathy (30 أغسطس 2008)

اختى مارى كمال سلام و نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح معكى يقول رب المجد لا يستطع احد ان ياتى 
الابن ان لم يدعةالاب من فوق فلنصلى للاب ان يقبل الجميع و يرحمنا نحن الخطاة


----------



## mary kamel (30 أغسطس 2008)

*امين اخى mamdouhfathy يارب ارحمنا واقبل طلباتن*ا
ملحوظه: mary kamel not kmal


----------



## RAMZEEE (30 أغسطس 2008)

نيالك الجنه اختي
عقبالنا نستشهد لأجل حبيبنا يسوع المسيح


----------



## saaid (31 أغسطس 2008)

مسؤول أمني : لا صحة ما تردد عن قيام سعودي بقتل شقيقته بعد اعتناقها الديانة المسيحية-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- الدمام (سبق) محمد القحطاني : نفى نائب الناطق الإعلامي لشرطة المنطقة الشرقية العقيد عبدالعزيز السليمان صحة ما تردد عن قيام مواطن سعودي بالمنطقة الشرقية بقتل شقيقته بعد اعتناقها الديانة المسيحية ، قائلا: لـ« سبق» بأن شرط المنطقة الشرقية لم تسجل أي حالة قتل قام بها مواطن بقتل شقيقته في الآونة الأخيرة .انتهاء
.....................................................................ثم ان من قام بنشر الخبر هى(((صحيفة الوئام))) المشبوهة  المعاديه للسعوديه  ولها أغراض وأهداف وهذا أمر ملاحظ عليها


----------



## azazi (31 أغسطس 2008)

يا سعيد

هل تريد من السعودية ان تعترف بهذه الجريمة ؟؟ ام تنفي ؟؟؟؟؟؟
ان اعترفت لقامت قيامة العالم عليهم . خصوصا ان السعوديه
كانت المسؤوله عن حوار الأديان .....!!؟


----------



## سمسم باشا (31 أغسطس 2008)

انا زعلان


----------



## saaid (31 أغسطس 2008)

إذا فرضنا صحة القصة ماهي علاقة السعودية برجل قتل شقيقتة حتى تنفى الخبر ؟؟؟؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 أغسطس 2008)

*


saaid قال:



			إذا فرضنا صحة القصة ماهي علاقة السعودية برجل قتل شقيقتة حتى تنفى الخبر ؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أسأل جماعة "الأمر بالمعروف" وإن كنت لا تعرفهم, فلا داعى للخوض فيما لا تعرفه*


----------



## مايك كوريك (31 أغسطس 2008)

saaid قال:


> مسؤول أمني : لا صحة ما تردد عن قيام سعودي بقتل شقيقته بعد اعتناقها الديانة المسيحية-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- الدمام (سبق) محمد القحطاني : نفى نائب الناطق الإعلامي لشرطة المنطقة الشرقية العقيد عبدالعزيز السليمان صحة ما تردد عن قيام مواطن سعودي بالمنطقة الشرقية بقتل شقيقته بعد اعتناقها الديانة المسيحية ، قائلا: لـ« سبق» بأن شرط المنطقة الشرقية لم تسجل أي حالة قتل قام بها مواطن بقتل شقيقته في الآونة الأخيرة .انتهاء
> .....................................................................ثم ان من قام بنشر الخبر هى(((صحيفة الوئام))) المشبوهة  المعاديه للسعوديه  ولها أغراض وأهداف وهذا أمر ملاحظ عليها



يا اخي انك تناقض في كلامك في البداية تقول لا صحة ما تردد عن قيام سعودي بقتل شقيقته 
وبعد عدة نقاط تقول ان الصحيفة قامت في نشر هذا الخبر اليست هذا محير في الامر  
لماذا لا تقول من البداية ان صحيفة معاديه نشرة هذا الخبر :new5:


----------



## just-love (3 سبتمبر 2008)

لسه يا ربي يسوع 
لسه في ذل وهوان لشعبك 
طوباك يا ست الكل 
عشت حياه الشهده في عصر الرومان 
اذكرينا امام عرش الديان


----------



## ابن الملك 1 (19 سبتمبر 2008)

مبروك عليها السما


----------



## مايك كوريك (21 سبتمبر 2008)

:smi102:





رورو قال:


> يالله شو هالقصص من وين بتخترعوها يعني تاليف بتاليف
> مسدقين حالكم انكم صح وانو المسلمين هم الشريرين
> عفكرا احنا بنؤمن بكل الانبياء والرسل حتى سيدنا المسيح
> بس راح ييجي يوم وتندمو فيه
> ...



الافضل ان لا تقول اننا نؤلف لانها قصه حدثت وهي اليوم عند الاب السماوي لانها شهيدة ،كيف لكم بان تعترفوا انها اصبحت مسيحيه هل تسمع انسان فضح عاره .

لشو الكذب انتو ما بتأمنون بالمسيح لان دينكم ينقض نفسه واحنا منحترم كل الديانا الافضل انتم ان تحترموا الديانات لانكم تقولون اننا كفره مع العلم ان دينكم يقول اننا اهل الكتاب فسألوننا ان لم تعلموا وهذا اكبر برهان انكم بدون الدين المسيحي لا تعلموا شئ لاننا نحن اهل الكتاب 
(وانتم ايضاَ ياريت ان تحترموا غيركم ) وشكراَ   :smi102:


----------



## BITAR (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*اذكرينا ايتها الشهيده القديسه سارا*
*امام عرش الله*​


----------



## wassoma (24 سبتمبر 2008)

والله يا مايك احنا بنحترم الاخرين والاديان الاخري ومابنغلطش لان مش احنا اللي هانحاسبكم ولا انتم اللي هاتحاسبونا لنا ربنا جميعا هو اللي هايحاسبنا
المشكله انكم مركزين مع المسلمين اوي وبتحبوا تغلطوا بالفاظ مش كويسه علي الرسول وعلي القران
اينعم احنا مختلفين في العقيده بس ده مايديناش الحق اننا نغلط في بعض ونسب الرسل والكتب المقدسه
وارجو عدم حذف ردي كما حدث قبل ذلك​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 سبتمبر 2008)

wassoma قال:


> والله يا مايك احنا بنحترم الاخرين والاديان الاخري ومابنغلطش لان مش احنا اللي هانحاسبكم ولا انتم اللي هاتحاسبونا لنا ربنا جميعا هو اللي هايحاسبنا
> المشكله انكم مركزين مع المسلمين اوي وبتحبوا تغلطوا بالفاظ مش كويسه علي الرسول وعلي القران
> اينعم احنا مختلفين في العقيده بس ده مايديناش الحق اننا نغلط في بعض ونسب الرسل والكتب المقدسه
> وارجو عدم حذف ردي كما حدث قبل ذلك​



*نحن لا نسب أحد, لكن لا نؤمن بالأنبياء الكذبه
أما الكتب السماوية, فنحن نبجلها ونحاول تطبيق ما بها من وصايا, أما الكتب الشيطانية التى تحرض على القتال والكراهية والفسق والسلب والنهب والزنى, فتلك نفضحها ونفضح مؤلفيها, لنحمى العقلاء من ما فيها من هلاك لكل من يؤمن بما فيها ويعمل بها
تحياتى*


----------



## نور الهدايه (24 سبتمبر 2008)

طيب انت بتقول انكم بتحاربوا الكتب اللي فيها تحريض علي القتل والسلب والفسق والزني 

مع اننا نعلم علم اليقين ان يد التحريف نالت كتابكم ومع ذلك لانسب ولا نشتم فيها كما تفعلون 

ونحترمها رغم انها حرفت لشهواتهم 

ولو كان كلامك صحيح ليت تتطلع علي الاحصائيات الخاصه بالاغتصاب والزني والدعوه اليها 

كلها تقول وبصريح العباره ان البلدان التي تدين بالنصرانيه اكثرمعدلات في الشذوذ والدعاره والزني 

وكذلك الحال في تناول المسكرات والمخدرات 

وان اقل نسبه في البلدان الاسلاميه هل تعلم لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لان ديننا عظيم لانحتاج لوساطه البابا ليشفع لنا عند الرب 

بل هناك رابط اقوي يربطنا برب السموات والارض 

اسال الله ان يثبتنا علي ديننا 

ارجو ان لايحذف ردي كالسابق


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*



			مع اننا نعلم علم اليقين ان يد التحريف نالت كتابكم ومع ذلك لانسب ولا نشتم فيها كما تفعلون
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


قدمي برهان واحد على تحريفها, واستعيني بما شئت من امكانيات, لكن لا ترددى كلام شيوخك كالبغبغاء دون تمحيص




			ولو كان كلامك صحيح ليت تتطلع علي الاحصائيات الخاصه بالاغتصاب والزني والدعوه اليها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


نحن لا نتكلم عن سلوكيات بشر, بل نتكلم عن وصايا سمائية, هل وجدت وصية فى الكتاب المقدس تبيح الزنى كما يوجد فى القرآن وفى أحاديث محمد
هناك قاعدة سأذكرها لك حاولى التأمل فيها (المسيحي يتحول لإنسان شرير إذا ابتعد عن تعاليم الكتاب المقدس, والمسلم يتحول للإنسان شرير إذا تمسك بتعاليم القرآن والسنة)*


----------



## BITAR (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*الحوارات لها اقسامها*
*ساحذف اى حوار*
*رجاء الالتزام من الجميع*​


----------



## azazi (24 سبتمبر 2008)

وهذا ايضاً

وزارة الداخلية: 52 ألف جريمة جنسية في مصر خلال 2006

http://www.alarabiya.net/articles/2007/05/10/34304.html


هؤلاء فقط من بلغوا عن الجرائم هناك جرائم يتم التستر عليها لانها تعتبر فضيحة للعائله وتلوث السمعه


----------



## مونيكا 57 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

حبيبتى سارة 
هنيئا ليكى الفردوس
إذكرينا أمام عرش النعمة

مرثا من ملتقى مسيحى الخليج​


----------



## مايك كوريك (30 سبتمبر 2008)

طيب انت بتقول انكم بتحاربوا الكتب اللي فيها تحريض علي القتل والسلب والفسق والزني 

مع اننا نعلم علم اليقين ان يد التحريف نالت كتابكم ومع ذلك لانسب ولا نشتم فيها كما تفعلون 

ونحترمها رغم انها حرفت لشهواتهم 

ارجو منكي يا اختي العزيزه اثبات واحد من القرآن ان كتابنا محرف ، واذا كان كتابنا محرف ، لماذا يطلب منكم كتابكم القرآن الكريم ( اذا لم تفهموا فسألو اهل الكتاب ) ومن هم اهل الكتاب عندكم


----------



## مايك كوريك (30 سبتمبر 2008)

ولو كان كلامك صحيح ليت تتطلع علي الاحصائيات الخاصه بالاغتصاب والزني والدعوه اليها 

كلها تقول وبصريح العباره ان البلدان التي تدين بالنصرانيه اكثرمعدلات في الشذوذ والدعاره والزني 

وكذلك الحال في تناول المسكرات والمخدرات 

وان اقل نسبه في البلدان الاسلاميه هل تعلم لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اكيد كلامك خاطئى الدول الاكثر دعاره وزني وشرب الخمره هي الدول التي تخاف من دينها وتفعل كل شيئى في الخفاء مثل السعوديه اكبر بيوت الدعاره موجوده فيها وكلهم يلبسون اليباس الاسلامي وهو الحجاب والثوب يعني بالعربي (من بري رخام ومن جوى سخام ) وانظري في غرف التشات ومواقع التعارف من هم السعوديات  والجزائر وتونس والمغرب وغيرها


----------



## مايك كوريك (30 سبتمبر 2008)

لان ديننا عظيم لانحتاج لوساطه البابا ليشفع لنا عند الرب 

بل هناك رابط اقوي يربطنا برب السموات والارض 

اسال الله ان يثبتنا علي ديننا 

ولماذ انتي تصلي لمحمد اليس هو وسيط ايضاً . ان البابا ليس وسيط بل هو احد رجال الدين العظماء وهو مدعو من الله ان يكون مبشر ومكمل بين الشعب والسماء 
سؤال(هل بأمكانك ان تذهبي الي محكمه بدون محامي . المحامي واجبه ان يدافع عنك لانك ليس مذنبه وبدونه سوف تدخلين السجن ) وهكذا نحن يوجد عندنا ملكوت السموات ولهذا يجب ان نتوعي لكي نحصل على ملكوت السماء وبدون التعاليم لا نقدر ان ندخل ملكوت السماوات


----------



## BITAR (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*رجاء من الاخوه المشاركين*
*هذا الموضوع *
*مثبت*
*لرثاء الاخت سارا فقط*
*و*
*المناقشات لها مكانها*
*رجاء اخير الالتزام*​


----------



## jclsoww (30 سبتمبر 2008)

مايك كوريك قال:


> طيب انت بتقول انكم بتحاربوا الكتب اللي فيها تحريض علي القتل والسلب والفسق والزني
> 
> مع اننا نعلم علم اليقين ان يد التحريف نالت كتابكم ومع ذلك لانسب ولا نشتم فيها كما تفعلون
> 
> ...




*كتابك بكل أسف مؤلف بواسطة محمد وما سمعه من هنا وهناك, إن أردت الدليل فاقرأ كتاب الإسرائيليات في القرآن , تجد الرابط في الأسفل في توقيعي*


----------



## fredyyy (1 أكتوبر 2008)

نور الهدايه قال:


> اري الاخوه المدراء اذا كان الكلام مش عاجبه بيمسحه وبيقول مش مكان للحوار
> 
> والكلام اللي بيوافق هوي في نفسه بيخليه
> 
> معلش هو الكلام اذا بيضرب علي الوتر الحساس بيوجع معاكم حق


 

*لكل قسم مواضيعة الخاصة *

*ونحن نحترم  ......النظام *

*وإذا كنت واثق من نفسك *

*تعالى الى قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية *

*في هذا الرابط *

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=12

*وهناك هيبان معدنك*

*أو إذهب الى منتداك ... وشوف عقيدتك شكلها إيه*

*في هذا الرابط*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=39


----------



## sh-elameer (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*الى الاخت سارة 
لقد عرفتى الطريق......... وحررك الحق .......... وشربت من ينبوع الحياة
وهكذا ملكوت السموات يغتصب
حتى انى الذى من الكرمة اخاف ان اقطع والقى خارجا 
وسامحينى ولكنى احسدك 
صلى من جلى .... بل من اجلنا جميعا
ملحوظة : بلغى سلامى لجرجس الشهيد الرومانى
*


----------



## assyrian girl (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*God bless her soul 
and am really happy for her i wish if i were her 
she is in the perdise with Jesus christ​*


----------



## أَمَة (11 أكتوبر 2008)

hemamansour قال:


> السلام عليكم....الموضوع جميل وكل حاجه بس انا شايف انه مش لدرجه يتكتب فيه 47 صفحه...


 
إذا كان الموضوع جميلا كيف تضيق عينك ب 47 صفحة؟!!​ 


> وفى النهايه الله اعلم بصحته لانه موضوع مش شئ ثابت من كتاب او سنه او انجيل ....فانا من الراى الخاص بى انكم اعطيتوا الموضوع اكبر من حجمه


 
وما دخل الكتاب أو السنة أو الإنجيل في قتل رجل اخته المثقفة البالغة من العمر 26 سنة، لأنها ارتدت عن الإسلام الى المسيحية.
وما الذي دعاك لأن تقولي أننا أعطينا الموضوع أهمية أكبر من حجمه.
الحقيقة اننا *لم نوفيه حقه.*
اسم فاطمة المطيري دخل سجل شهدا الكنيسة القديسين
وهذا ما *سيعطي الموضوع حجمه *من الأهمية.​ 
الرب ينور عقلك
واحتفظي ب :smi411:لنفسك لأنك بحاجة لها​


----------



## hemamansour (11 أكتوبر 2008)

انا قلت الموضوع جميل بس مش بالنسبه لى ..ده بالنسبه ليكم كمجامله وليس تصديق او اعترافا بما حدث.....
ثانيا....اللى مكتوب مش شئ ثابت الله اعلم بيه منين او من تأليف مين....وان كانت دى واحده عقلها ربنا موفقهاش فى معرفه الدين اللى تتجه اليه دا شئ عادى ففى هناك اللى بيموت بعدما يسلم
وبرده عارف ان ده كتير عندكم ان واحده تدخل فى النصرانيه (على حد قولكم) وانكم بتعتبروه شرف كبير....ولكن عندنا نحن المسلمون ده عادى لانه اللى هيدخل الاسلام هو اللى كسبان وهو اللى لازم يكون عنده الشرف لده
ثالثا عباره:smi411:
انا مش هكذبك انا فعلا محتاج اليه لان الاسلام علمنى اداب الحوااااااااااار
فمن الواجب على انى فعلا استعملها
اما من ناحيه (ربنا ينور عقلك)ادعى معايا ان ربنا ينور عقل اللى مش على شئاو كما قال الرحمن
بسم الله(قل تعالوا ندعوا ابنائنا وابنائكم ونسائنا ونسائكم وانفسنا وانفسكم ثم نبتهل فنجعل لعنت الله على الكذبين.........صدق الله العظيم
وبرده باكدها :smi411:
                                                       هيمه منصور


----------



## hemamansour (11 أكتوبر 2008)

ونست اقول الشئ المهم انى مش بنت عشان تخاطبينى بالضماير المونثه


----------



## جيلان (12 أكتوبر 2008)

hemamansour قال:


> وبرده عارف ان ده كتير عندكم ان واحده تدخل فى النصرانيه (على حد قولكم) وانكم بتعتبروه شرف كبير....ولكن عندنا نحن المسلمون ده عادى لانه اللى هيدخل الاسلام هو اللى كسبان وهو اللى لازم يكون عنده الشرف لده




*لو اعتبرنا كلامك صحيح رغم كل اساليب الاسلمة الى بلاش نقولها
فده هيكون لانكوا لايهمكم خلاص البشرية يعنى ( كل واحد بيقول يلا نفسى ) وبتقولو على الجنة انها مش هتساع كل البشر دى وانكوا عايزيين تنجوا لوحدكم
فهل دى حاجة تفتخر بيها ؟!*


----------



## سانت تريزا (13 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا موجود


----------



## hemamansour (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*لا لازم يتحذف طبعاً علشان  دى مشاركه مالهاش دعوه بالموضوع وكمان اسلوب الكلام ده مرفوض هنا .. رجاء عدم تكرار مثل تلك المشاركه .*


----------



## Iraqie Chaldean (14 أكتوبر 2008)

to the person that has the Dove as his pic. ...........7abeebe the dove is a sing of peace ... there is no peace in Islam .I know this comment has nothing to do with the subject but the dove was not right .....it should have been a soar(sayef)


----------



## BITAR (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا للمشاركه*
*والموضوع خاص بتكريم الشهيده سارا*​


----------



## أَمَة (17 أكتوبر 2008)

hemamansour قال:


> *لا لازم يتحذف طبعاً علشان دى مشاركه مالهاش دعوه بالموضوع وكمان اسلوب الكلام ده مرفوض هنا .. رجاء عدم تكرار مثل تلك المشاركه .*


 
تسلم ايدك يا دونا
وشكرا على الحذف

وطوبا لفاطمة في الملكوت​


----------



## يثرب (19 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يرحم جميع عباده


----------



## أَمَة (23 أكتوبر 2008)

يثرب قال:


> ربنا يرحم جميع عباده


 

شكرا على أدبك يا يثرب
ليرحمنا الله جميعا​


----------



## اميرة النهار (25 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يرحمها ويرحمنا جميعا لانه دور الشهادة واصل لينا و لكل مسيحي وخصوصا للي عايش بالعراق 

سلام المسيح مع الجميع​


----------



## wgamal (25 أكتوبر 2008)

الله مع جميع المتنصرين بشفاعة ام النور مريم وصلوات صاحب القداسة البابا شنودة


----------



## أَمَة (25 أكتوبر 2008)

اميرة النهار قال:


> الله يرحمها ويرحمنا جميعا *لانه دور الشهادة واصل لينا و لكل مسيحي* وخصوصا للي عايش بالعراق​
> 
> 
> سلام المسيح مع الجميع​


 

معك حق أميرة 
ولذلك علينا مواصلة الصلاة
لنكون أقوياء بالرب وحارين بالروح 
كما كانت *سارا  *(فاطمة)

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ونعمة​


----------



## أَمَة (25 أكتوبر 2008)

wgamal قال:


> الله مع جميع المتنصرين بشفاعة ام النور مريم وصلوات صاحب القداسة البابا شنودة


 


آميــــــــــــــــن

وشكرا لك على مرورك يا wagamal
وأهلا وسهلا بك في 
منتدى الكنيسة

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ونعمة​


----------



## خليل فضل زكى (26 أكتوبر 2008)

الف مبروك عليكى السما


----------



## أَمَة (26 أكتوبر 2008)

خليل فضل زكى قال:


> الف مبروك عليكى السما


 


يبارك الرب بعمرك يا خليل
لكي تمجد اسمه بمثلك الصالح

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ونعمة​


----------



## osa2010 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

طوباك يا ساره طوباك يا عروسة المسيح طوباك يا شهيدة هذا العصر أذكرينى امام عرش رب المجد وصلى من أجلى  وصلى من أجل أخوتك المتنصرين ومن أجل أخوتك الذين يضلوا ويتركوا الاله الحقيقى يسوع المسيح مليكى والهى ومخلصى والله يكرمنا ونكون وراءك أمام رب المجد


----------



## أَمَة (7 نوفمبر 2008)

osa2010 قال:


> طوباك يا ساره طوباك يا عروسة المسيح طوباك يا شهيدة هذا العصر أذكرينى امام عرش رب المجد وصلى من أجلى وصلى من أجل أخوتك المتنصرين ومن أجل أخوتك الذين يضلوا ويتركوا الاله الحقيقى يسوع المسيح مليكى والهى ومخلصى والله يكرمنا *ونكون وراءك أمام رب المجد*


 

آميـــــــــــن
وأهلا وسهلا بك في المنتدى يا osa2010​


----------



## maged300 (9 نوفمبر 2008)

طوباكى يا شهيدة طوباكى يا عروسة المسيح لقد نالت سارة اكليل اشهادة اذكرينى امام عرش النعمة


----------



## jamil (10 نوفمبر 2008)

مثوى الرب انتصرت على الخطيئه وعرفت الخلاص الحقيقي فهى شهيده الرب سيدنا يسوع المسيح امينفليهم المسلمين هل يسمح الرب فى فعل مثل هذه الاشياء اقصد بيها القتل والتشويه كون الراحله الى


----------



## jamil (10 نوفمبر 2008)

فليفهم المسلمين هل يسمح الرب بفعل مثل هذه الاشياءاقصد بها القتل والتشويه كون الراحله الى مثوى الرب انتصرت على الخطيئه وعرفت الخلاص الحقيقي فهي شهيده الرب يسوع المسيح امين .........
عذرا على الرساله السابقه لوجود خط مطبعى وشكرا


----------



## farou2 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

هنيئا لك شهيدة بإسم الرب بإسم المحبة مع كثرة حزننا لرحيلك رغم اشتهاءنا لننال هذا الشرف تفرح اروراحنا لراحة روحك وسعادتها مع حبيبها اصلي ان انال شرف شركتنا بآلام ربنا في الصليب فداءا لأجل من نحب  هنيئا لك فاطمة ولكل ابطال الإيمان في حضن الرب ‏


----------



## BITAR (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*للاسف الشديد*
*تم حذف المشاركات والردود*
*لان الموضوع مكتوب *
*خصيصا*
*لتكريم الشهيده سارا*
*واما المناقشات فلها اقسامها*
*وتم التأكيد على ذلك اكثر من مرة*
*سلام ونعمة للجميع*​


----------



## jamil (16 نوفمبر 2008)

طوبى لك ايتهاالشهيده سارا لانك نلت الخلاص الابدى مبارك لك


----------



## هانى جورج (16 نوفمبر 2008)

لا يقدر احد ان يقبل الى ان لم يجتذبة الاب الذى ارسلنى وانا اقيمة فى اليوم الاخير   ( يو 6 : 44 )


----------



## john_magdy75 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

يا بختك يا ساره يا رتنى كنت مكانك


----------



## أَمَة (21 نوفمبر 2008)

bitar قال:


> *للاسف الشديد*
> 
> *تم حذف المشاركات والردود*
> *لان الموضوع مكتوب *
> ...


 
أشكرك اخي بيتر على الحذف
الرب يبارك خدمنك​


----------



## أَمَة (21 نوفمبر 2008)

أشكركم على المرور اخوتي
*جميل *
*هاني جورج*
*جون مجدي*

الرب يبارك حياتكم​


----------



## جرجس بشرى ملك (22 نوفمبر 2008)

:download:


----------



## خليل فضل زكى (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*نطلب من ربنا ان يكون لينا غيرة على المسيحية ونعيش كما يحق لانجيل [/:download:B]المسيح*


----------



## أَمَة (23 نوفمبر 2008)

خليل فضل زكى قال:


> *نطلب من ربنا ان يكون لينا غيرة على المسيحية ونعيش كما يحق لانجيل [/:download:b]المسيح*


*

آمين يا خليل
وشكرا على مرورك​*


----------



## jamil (23 نوفمبر 2008)

اخواتى اخواني الاعزاء الاناء ينضح بما فيه هذا هو منبعهم الاصلى قامو بقتل الشهيده ساره لانها عرفت الحقيقه بان سيدنا يسوع المسيح هو المخلص الوحيد لكل البشريه الذين يومنون بموته وقيامته طوبى لك


----------



## جمال المصرى (19 ديسمبر 2008)

مبارك لكى اختنا سارة عورس انت الان بجوار الرب المسيح فهنيئا لكى الخلاص والحياة الابدية


----------



## المزاحم (22 ديسمبر 2008)

اذكرينا امام عرش النعمة


----------



## احمس (23 ديسمبر 2008)

طوباك يا ساره مع المسيح  ++++++++++++  فوق السموات وسط التسابيح

فداكي بطعنه جنبه الجريح  ++++++++++++ ما همك اضطهاد و ضيق ولا تجريح

مبروك عليكي اكليل الابرار ++++++++++++ امنتي بقوه و صرتي من الاحرار

حملتي مع يسوع صليب العار ++++++++++ كنتي في ايمانك اعظم من كل جبار

طوباك صرتي من الشهدا الابرار ++++++++ اشفعي لينا عند حبيبنا يسوع البار

دمك يا ساره هيكون ينبوع انهار +++++++++ يسقي كل انسان تايه محتار

و يقوده للايمان و يكشف الاسرار ++++++++ و يكشف الظلام و يكون نهار


----------



## go love (24 ديسمبر 2008)

مش عارف اكتب اية ولا اقول اية
دموعي في قلبى على قسوة الاخ
وحب سارة للاب السماوي
طوباكي يا سارة طوباكي يا حبيبت المسيح

اذكرينى عند رب المجد يسوع


----------



## GogoRagheb (6 يناير 2009)

*"لا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد ولكن النفس لا يقدروا ان يقتلوها " . (مت28:10)*


----------



## أَمَة (8 يناير 2009)

أشكركم على المرور اخوتي
*جميل *
*جمال المصري*
*والمزاحم*

الرب يبارك حياتكم​


----------



## أَمَة (8 يناير 2009)

احمس قال:


> طوباك يا ساره مع المسيح ++++++++++++ فوق السموات وسط التسابيح
> 
> فداكي بطعنه جنبه الجريح ++++++++++++ ما همك اضطهاد و ضيق ولا تجريح
> 
> ...


 

*شكرا احمس على مشاركتك *
*وعلى كلماتك الجميلة التي تستحقها شهيدتنا القديسة*

*الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## أَمَة (8 يناير 2009)

*أشكركم على مروركما اخوتي
**go love و GogoRagheb*
*الرب يبارك حياتكما*​


----------



## jamil (9 يناير 2009)

المعدن الاصيل يبان فى وقته والراحله الى الر ب عرفت الاصاله الحقيقيه بان يسوع المسيح هو الرب الاله ولا غيره في هذا الكون الاهو اما المعدن غير الاصيل فهو يتاكسد فى اى لحظه ولا يستقبل الحقيقه لانه غير اصيل فى الايمان الى الرب طوبى لك ايتها الراحله للرب ساره


----------



## ارميا فتحى نصيف (13 يناير 2009)

مبروك يا سارة
اذكرينا قدام عرش النعمة

واحنا فرحنين بميلاد الجديد ولا خزننين
اخذتى ما تردين بالحب والمسيح جمعتين 
لكى يا اختى اقول بجهادك وعذابك حصتين
انتى يا اختى الحين بدم المسيح نولتين

هذه كلماتى لقدمها لكى


----------



## أَمَة (15 يناير 2009)

ارميا فتحى نصيف قال:


> مبروك يا سارة
> اذكرينا قدام عرش النعمة
> 
> واحنا فرحنين بميلاد الجديد ولا خزننين
> ...


 

كلمات جميلة يا ارميا
الرب يبارك فيك
دم الشهيدة المقدس سيروي تراب السعودية
فتنبت فيه بذار الإيمان بالرب المخلص يسوع المسيح​


----------



## grges monir (15 يناير 2009)

*لقد فازت بالملكوت كما فاز بها اللص اليمين اكيد الرب قال لها اليوم تكونى معى فى الفردوس*


----------



## أَمَة (16 يناير 2009)

grges monir قال:


> *لقد فازت بالملكوت كما فاز بها اللص اليمين اكيد الرب قال لها اليوم تكونى معى فى الفردوس*


 

شكرا يا جرجس على مرورك الجميل
سارا فعلا فازت بالملكوت وطوباها​


----------



## joossef (17 يناير 2009)

بفدم خالص عزائى لعروس السماء سارة السعوديه اذكرينى امام عرش النعمه هى مسئلة وقت وكله يوصل لرب المجد يسوع المسيح


----------



## أَمَة (17 يناير 2009)

joossef قال:


> بفدم خالص عزائى لعروس السماء سارة السعوديه اذكرينى امام عرش النعمه هى مسئلة وقت وكله يوصل لرب المجد يسوع المسيح


 
*فعلا يا joosef *

* هى مسألة وقت وكله يوصل لرب المجد يسوع المسيح*

*آميــــــن*


*شكرا لمرورك*​


----------



## fadia2005 (19 يناير 2009)

افراحي في حضن الرب يسوع


----------



## أَمَة (21 يناير 2009)

fadia2005 قال:


> افراحي في حضن الرب يسوع


 

طوبا لها 
هي فعلا في أحضان الرب مع القديسين
شكرا لمرورك يا فاديا​


----------



## jamil (31 يناير 2009)

طوبى لسارا الحبيبيه التي عرفت طريق الرب يسوع المسيح ولتذكرنا امامه وتطلب لنا الرحمه الدائمه


----------



## shamaoun (31 يناير 2009)

بركة صلواتها تكون معانا 

وهم مهما فعلوا - اولاد المسيح هيزيدوا يوم بعد يوم لأن الكنيسة نمت ببذار الشهداء


----------



## أَمَة (1 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جميل وشمعون على مروركما​


----------



## ponponayah (3 فبراير 2009)

بجد انا مش عارفة اقولك اية بس يا سارة يا بختك على الاقل 
انتى اكيد شوفتى الرب يسوع واكيد انتى دلوقتى معاة 
وفى حضنة انتى بقى اللى تصلليلنا 
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## +نور+ (8 فبراير 2009)

وانا كمان نفسى اموت زى ما انا دلوقتى ويارب اموت دلوقتى تاخدنى
انت ا سوع بدل ما هما يقتلونى
الموضوع دة بجد خلانى اعيط


----------



## أَمَة (9 فبراير 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> بجد انا مش عارفة اقولك اية بس يا سارة يا بختك على الاقل
> انتى اكيد شوفتى الرب يسوع واكيد انتى دلوقتى معاة
> وفى حضنة انتى بقى اللى تصلليلنا
> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


 

أكيد سارا قد نالت إكليك المجد 
بشهادتها للمسيح بمعموديتها بالدم
شكرا يا بونبوناية على مرورك
والرب يباركك​


----------



## أَمَة (9 فبراير 2009)

+نور+ قال:


> وانا كمان نفسى اموت زى ما انا دلوقتى ويارب اموت دلوقتى تاخدنى
> انت ا سوع بدل ما هما يقتلونى
> الموضوع دة بجد خلانى اعيط


 
احتي الحبيبة نور
السيد المسيح قال:​ 
[q-bible]لوقا الأصحاح 12 العدد 4 وَلَكِنْ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ يَا أَحِبَّائِي: *لاَ تَخَافُوا* *مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَقْتُلُونَ الْجَسَدَ وَبَعْدَ ذَلِكَ لَيْسَ لَهُمْ مَا يَفْعَلُونَ أَكْثَرَ*.[/q-bible] 

هل أنت يا أختي *نور* مؤمنة بالمسيح سرا؟
إذا كان هذا حالك أرجو أن تبقي على اتصال مع المنتدى للتشجيع
وتأكدي أن الذين يسشهدون من أجل المسيح يكونوا أقوياء به في وقت الإسشهاد
لأنهم لا يواجهوا الإضطهاد منفردين بل الرب يكون معهم 
لأن الذين يضطهدون المسيحيين يضطهدون المسيح نفسه.​ 
أنظري ماذا حدث لشاول (وهذا اسم بولس الرسول قبل أن يؤمن بالمسيح) الذي كان مضطهدا كبيرا للمسيحيين
وشاول اتسم بالغيرة الشديدة على تراث آبائه، وكان مستعدًا أن يبذل حياته حتى الموت من أجل أمانته لديانته، 
ولذلك اعتبر اضطهاده للمسيحيين عملا يؤديه للرب.
فتقدم من رئيس الكهنة وحصل منه على رسائل لكي يذهب بها الى دمشق لملاحقة المسيحيين هناك من أجل أن يقيدهم ويأتي بهم إلى أورشليم لمحاكمتهم. 
هذا ماذا حدث له على الطريق وهو منطلقا الى دمشق.​ 

[q-bible] سفر الإعمال الأصحاح التاسع:
3 وَفِي ذَهَابِهِ حَدَثَ أَنَّهُ اقْتَرَبَ إِلَى دِمَشْقَ فَبَغْتَةً أَبْرَقَ حَوْلَهُ نُورٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ  
4 فَسَقَطَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَسَمِعَ صَوْتاً قَائِلاً لَهُ: «شَاوُلُ شَاوُلُ *لِمَاذَا تَضْطَهِدُنِي؟» * 
5 فَسَأَلَهُ: «مَنْ أَنْتَ يَا سَيِّدُ؟» فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: «*أَنَا يَسُوعُ الَّذِي أَنْتَ تَضْطَهِدُهُ.* صَعْبٌ عَلَيْكَ أَنْ تَرْفُسَ مَنَاخِسَ». ​​[/q-bible]​ 

يظهر جليا في هذه الأيات أن من يضطهد المسيحيين يضطهد المسيح.  

الرب يسوع المسيح لم يقل لبولس لما تضطهد المسيحيين بل قال له، لما تضطهدني. وأيضا، أنا يسوع الذي انت تضطهده.​

لذلك اريدك أن تثبتي في إيمانك 
متيقنة أن شعرة من رأسك لن تسقط بدون إرادة الرب. 

كلام الرب السيد يسوع المسيح في الكتاب المقدس
يؤكد لنا انه معنا في أوقات الإضطهاد واننا لسنا لوحدنا​​





[q-bible] لوقا 21​
12 وَقَبْلَ هَذَا كُلِّهِ يُلْقُونَ أَيْدِيَهُمْ عَلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ وَيُسَلِّمُونَكُمْ إِلَى مَجَامِعٍ وَسُجُونٍ وَتُسَاقُونَ أَمَامَ مُلُوكٍ وَوُلاَةٍ لأَجْلِ اسْمِي.  

13 فَيَؤُولُ ذَلِكَ لَكُمْ شَهَادَةً.  

14 فَضَعُوا فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ أَنْ لاَ تَهْتَمُّوا مِنْ قَبْلُ لِكَيْ تَحْتَجُّوا  

15 لأَنِّي أَنَا أُعْطِيكُمْ فَماً وَحِكْمَةً لاَ يَقْدِرُ جَمِيعُ مُعَانِدِيكُمْ أَنْ يُقَاوِمُوهَا أَوْ يُنَاقِضُوهَا. 

16 وَسَوْفَ تُسَلَّمُونَ مِنَ الْوَالِدِينَ وَالإِخْوَةِ وَالأَقْرِبَاءِ وَالأَصْدِقَاءِ وَيَقْتُلُونَ مِنْكُمْ. 

17 وَتَكُونُونَ مُبْغَضِينَ مِنَ الْجَمِيعِ مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِي.  

18 *وَلَكِنَّ شَعْرَةً مِنْ رُؤُوسِكُمْ لاَ تَهْلِكُ.*  
 19 *بِصَبْرِكُمُ اقْتَنُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ.*  ​


متى 10​18 وَتُسَاقُونَ أَمَامَ وُلاَةٍ وَمُلُوكٍ مِنْ أَجْلِي شَهَادَةً لَهُمْ وَلِلأُمَمِ.  

19 فَمَتَى أَسْلَمُوكُمْ *فَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا كَيْفَ أَوْ بِمَا تَتَكَلَّمُونَ* لأَنَّكُمْ تُعْطَوْنَ فِي تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ مَا تَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِهِ  

20 *لأَنْ لَسْتُمْ أَنْتُمُ الْمُتَكَلِّمِينَ بَلْ رُوحُ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ فِيكُمْ.* 

21 وَسَيُسْلِمُ الأَخُ أَخَاهُ إِلَى الْمَوْتِ وَالأَبُ وَلَدَهُ وَيَقُومُ الأَوْلاَدُ عَلَى وَالِدِيهِمْ وَيَقْتُلُونَهُمْ 

22 وَتَكُونُونَ مُبْغَضِينَ مِنَ الْجَمِيعِ مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِي. *وَلَكِنِ الَّذِي يَصْبِرُ إِلَى الْمُنْتَهَى فَهَذَا يَخْلُصُ.* ​​[/q-bible]​ 
أرجو أن نسمع منك. 

ولو لديك اسئلة في الإيمان


اكتبيها في قسم الإسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية​​



​

الرب يبارك حياتك ويثبتك في إيمانك​​


----------



## king (10 فبراير 2009)

مفي احسم من طوباك يا سارا لأنك جاهدت الجهاد الحسن، وأكملت السعي، وحفظت الإيمان، فاستحقيت إكليل البر الذي يهبه الرب الديان لجميع الذين يحبون ظهوره ها الكلمات لقيت انى اكررها عليكم


----------



## أَمَة (11 فبراير 2009)

king قال:


> مفي احسم من طوباك يا سارا لأنك جاهدت الجهاد الحسن، وأكملت السعي، وحفظت الإيمان، فاستحقيت إكليل البر الذي يهبه الرب الديان لجميع الذين يحبون ظهوره ها الكلمات لقيت انى اكررها عليكم


 

شكرا على مرورك يا king
والرب يبارك حياتك
وبنعمة الرب سنجاهد كلنا، المؤمنين به سويا 
 مـــع الذين ســـــــيحفظون الإيمان
الجهاد الحسن لنستحق وننال إكليل البر 

*






آمـــــــــــــين
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## jamil (12 فبراير 2009)

الى الاخت نور تماسكي بايمان سيدنا يسوع المسيح بثبات لينير دربك ولا تخافي من يقلون الجسد فالروح باقيه مع الرب كما فعلت الشهيده سارا


----------



## fade57 (6 مارس 2009)

اقول هنيئا لكي اكليل المجد الابدي ونصلي ربنا يهدي الذين قتلوكي


----------



## سهيركيرلس (9 مارس 2009)

حقا موضوع مؤلم ان تسمع بوجود كل هذه القساوة بين البشر .كيف لشخص ان يفعل ذلك باخته .ولكن سارا هي مثل مريم التي جلست عند قدمي يسوع واختارت النصيب الافضل لها لتكون عروسة يسوع في السماء .فهي جاهدت للدخول من الباب الضيق لتنال اكليل الشهادة والحياة .ربنا يسوع يبارك بامثالك ياسارا ويسعدكم بملكوته السماوي .امين


----------



## Fadie (9 مارس 2009)

لا تخق لانى دعوتك باسمك انت لى


----------



## Hallelujah (9 مارس 2009)

طوباك يا سارة بالنصر الكبير :new5::new5::new5:


----------



## أَمَة (11 مارس 2009)

شكرا لمروركم ايها الاخوة 
jamil
fade57
سهير كيرلس
Fadie
AmnayAmazigh ​


----------



## عادل اسحق (16 مارس 2009)

يا بختها تلاقيها دلوقتى واقفة قدام المسيح بتتكلم معاه وهو بيمسح لها دموعها


----------



## أَمَة (16 مارس 2009)

عادل اسحق قال:


> يا بختها تلاقيها دلوقتى واقفة قدام المسيح بتتكلم معاه وهو بيمسح لها دموعها




هذا رجاؤنا وهذا إيماننا
شكرا على مرورك يا عادل​


----------



## خليل فضل زكى (21 مارس 2009)

*رد:  خدمة عظيمة*

لو فى حد يعرف حد لية ظروف معينة ومريض ويحتاج لمساعدة معينة انا عندى استعداد


----------



## خليل فضل زكى (21 مارس 2009)

*رد: خدمة عظيمة*

انا بقدمة خدمة صغيرة ممكن لو حد عايز يستفسر يتصل بى


----------



## خليل فضل زكى (21 مارس 2009)

########################


----------



## أَمَة (21 مارس 2009)

حضرة الأخ زكي 
 المعلومات الشخصية ممنوعة على صفحات المنتدى​


----------



## قمر النهار (29 مارس 2009)

*لا يوجد بداخلى سوى حزن عميق لانى لم اعرف هذه الشهيدة

وفرحى انها الان بين يدى حبيبها وفاديها يسوع المسيح


صلى من اجلنا ياعروس المسيح امام عرش رب المجد ليغفر لنا خطايانا


ونستحق ان نكون معه فى الفردوس مثلك​*


----------



## حميدو (30 مارس 2009)

طوباك يا سارة بالنصر الكبير


----------



## lion_heart (31 مارس 2009)

مقتل الشهيدة سارة بيفكرنا بي شهداء المسيحية من الاباء و القديسين و الاشخاص الي رفضو ان ينكرو السيد المسيح و دفعو حياتهم ثمن ايمانهم طوبى لك ياسارة و هنئيا لك اكليل الشهادة


----------



## اني بل (7 أبريل 2009)

يقول بولس الرسول : لكن ما كان لي ربحا" فهذا قد حسبته من أجل المسيح خسارة ،بل اني أحسب كل شئ أيضا" خسارة من أجل فضل معرفة المسيح  يسوع ربي الذي من أجله خسرت كل الأشياء وأنا احسبها نفاية لكي أربح المسيح وأوجد فيه.
الموت في المسيحية ليس خسارة وانما ...ربح


----------



## أَمَة (7 أبريل 2009)

قمر النهار قال:


> *لا يوجد بداخلى سوى حزن عميق لانى لم اعرف هذه الشهيدة​*
> 
> _*وفرحى انها الان بين يدى حبيبها وفاديها يسوع المسيح*_​
> 
> ...


 

شكرا يا قمر النهار على شعورك النبيل
المؤمنون كلهم بالمسيح واحد 
وهي فعلا مع حبيبها وفاديها رب المجد يسوع المسيح

طوباها​


----------



## أَمَة (7 أبريل 2009)

yaso3 rabie قال:


> مقتل الشهيدة سارة بيفكرنا بي شهداء المسيحية من الاباء و القديسين و الاشخاص الي رفضو ان ينكرو السيد المسيح و دفعو حياتهم ثمن ايمانهم طوبى لك ياسارة و هنئيا لك اكليل الشهادة


 

معك حق *يسوع ربي *
الشهادة من أجل إيماننا هي هي في كل الاوقات ولا تتغير
وستبقى ما دام عدو البشرية باقي
وستكون دوما شوكة في جبينه تنبت ورود الخلاص في الملكوت  

الرب يفرح قلبك 
وشكرا على مرورك​


----------



## أَمَة (7 أبريل 2009)

حميدو قال:


> طوباك يا سارة بالنصر الكبير


 

نعم لقد تطوبت سارة بشهادتها
وتعمدت بدماء الشهادة

شكرا يا حميدو على مرورك​


----------



## أَمَة (7 أبريل 2009)

Joyful Song قال:


> يقول بولس الرسول : لكن ما كان لي ربحا" فهذا قد حسبته من أجل المسيح خسارة ،بل اني أحسب كل شئ أيضا" خسارة من أجل فضل معرفة المسيح يسوع ربي الذي من أجله خسرت كل الأشياء وأنا احسبها نفاية لكي أربح المسيح وأوجد فيه.
> الموت في المسيحية ليس خسارة وانما ...ربح


 

ليس في الحياة شيء يساوي الملكوت
بل خسارتها من أجل الملكوت هو ربحنا

شكرا لك على مرورك اختي الحبيبة Joyful Song​


----------



## سعد 2 (7 أبريل 2009)

طوباكى ياسارة كنتي مثال للقديسين 
الذين سفكو دمائهم من محبة رب المجد 
هنيئا لكى السماء وعريس السماء لان 
ما احلى العشرة وياة يسوع رب السماء

ازكرينى امام عرش النعمة 
اخوكى فى الرب فرود السعيد


----------



## أَمَة (7 أبريل 2009)

سعد 2 قال:


> طوباكى ياسارة كنتي مثال للقديسين
> الذين سفكو دمائهم من محبة رب المجد
> هنيئا لكى السماء وعريس السماء لان
> ما احلى العشرة وياة يسوع رب السماء
> ...


 

شكرا يا سعد على مرورك
صلوات القديسين معك
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## rami shalabi (30 أبريل 2009)

*ملحمة الحب من فاطمة المطيري الى الأحباء بالسعودية الحبيب 


________________________________________
أنت يافخر يسوع المسيح طمنينا عنك
خبرينا عن مدى فرحك وسلامك
خبرينا عن مدى محبة الرب لك
ومدى حبك له لقد غسلت ثيابك بالدم
فاستحققت هدا ألأكرام وهدا المجد
طوبا لك يافاطمة المطيري
لقد كنت رجل الله بكل معنى الكلمة
ونلت اكليل المجد أكليل الشهادة
أكليل الفخر والعرس ألأبدي الدي
لاينتهي

رؤيا6((9وَلَمَّا فَتَحَ الْخَتْمَ الْخَامِسَ، رَأَيْتُ تَحْتَ الْمَذْبَحِ نُفُوسَ الَّذِينَ قُتِلُوا مِنْ أَجْلِ كَلِمَةِ اللهِ، وَمِنْ أَجْلِ الشَّهَادَةِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عِنْدَهُمْ، 10وَصَرَخُوا بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ قَائِلِينَ:«حَتَّى مَتَى أَيُّهَا السَّيِّدُ الْقُدُّوسُ وَالْحَقُّ، لاَ تَقْضِي وَتَنْتَقِمُ لِدِمَائِنَا مِنَ السَّاكِنِينَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ؟» 11فَأُعْطُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ ثِيَابًا بِيضًا، وَقِيلَ لَهُمْ أَنْ يَسْتَرِيحُوا زَمَانًا يَسِيرًا أَيْضًا حَتَّى يَكْمَلَ الْعَبِيدُ رُفَقَاؤُهُمْ، وَإِخْوَتُهُمْ أَيْضًا، الْعَتِيدُونَ أَنْ يُقْتَلُوا مِثْلَهُمْ.))

نعم يارب نعرف أنك يوم غضبك ستنتقم لكل هؤلاء الشهداء هؤلاء القدسين
واللدين قالوا ((دمه علينا وعلى أولادنا))
سيعاينون هدا القصاص ويومها
أنت يافاطمة المطيري سترين بام عينك كيف الرب
سينصفك


متى 5

3«طُوبَى لِلْمَسَاكِينِ بِالرُّوحِ، لأَنَّ لَهُمْ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ. 4طُوبَى لِلْحَزَانَى، لأَنَّهُمْ يَتَعَزَّوْنَ. 5طُوبَى لِلْوُدَعَاءِ، لأَنَّهُمْ يَرِثُونَ الأَرْضَ. 6طُوبَى لِلْجِيَاعِ وَالْعِطَاشِ إِلَى الْبِرِّ، لأَنَّهُمْ يُشْبَعُونَ. 7طُوبَى لِلرُّحَمَاءِ، لأَنَّهُمْ يُرْحَمُونَ. 8طُوبَى لِلأَنْقِيَاءِ الْقَلْبِ، لأَنَّهُمْ يُعَايِنُونَ اللهَ. 9طُوبَى لِصَانِعِي السَّلاَمِ، لأَنَّهُمْ أَبْنَاءَ اللهِ يُدْعَوْنَ. 10طُوبَى لِلْمَطْرُودِينَ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْبِرِّ، لأَنَّ لَهُمْ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ. 11طُوبَى لَكُمْ إِذَا عَيَّرُوكُمْ وَطَرَدُوكُمْ وَقَالُوا عَلَيْكُمْ كُلَّ كَلِمَةٍ شِرِّيرَةٍ، مِنْ أَجْلِي، كَاذِبِينَ. 12اِفْرَحُوا وَتَهَلَّلُوا، لأَنَّ أَجْرَكُمْ عَظِيمٌ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ، فَإِنَّهُمْ هكَذَا طَرَدُوا الأَنْبِيَاءَ الَّذِينَ قَبْلَكُمْ.))

نعم سينصفكم الرب العظيم يااخوتي الأبرار
سينصركم أيها المتنصرين المعدبين في السعودية
واليمن ودول الخليج نعم سينصركم
أيها البؤساء في كل بقعة من مصر للعراق
الى المغرب وفلسطين

((ألقي على الرب همك وهو يعولك))

أخوتي المنتصرين بالمسيح في السعودية الحبيب
لاتخافوا من الدئاب الخاطفة التي
رفعت خناجرها لتخيفكم لاتخافوا ممن يقتلون الجسد
بل خافوا ممن ((يقتلون النفس والجسد))
ياأخوة حافظوا على سريتكم والتكن
كنائسكم بيوتكم
صلوا اقرؤا الكتاب المقدس باستمرار
وحصنوا انفسكم من عثرات ابليس
لاتفكروا بالشكليات من اجل العبادة والخدمة
بل أبتعدوا عن الشكليات لأنها من أبليس

تمعنوا في أعمال الرسل
ورسالة بولس ألأولى ألى أهل كورينتوث
هو الدي سيرشدكم الى الطريقة
الفضلى لبناء كنيسة

أخوتي الرسل ألأوائل كان خدمتهم للعبادة والخدمة
جماعية
((الروح القدس الدي أرسله الرب يسوع لكم
هو الدي يقود خدمتكم وسيقود ويفرز
مواهبكم وهو سيقود عمل خدمتكم
بما يتناسب
مع ظروف االخدمة المسيحية السرية
بعيدا عن ابليس وعيونه
وروح الرب هو الدي سيحدد
الطريقة الأفضل لفرز المواهب هده
من موهبة الفهم العميق للكتاب المقدس
ألى موهبة التعليم والوعظ
والتبشير بالرب يسوع المسيح
نعود ونقول في ظروفكم لاتحتاجون لقادة شكليين
تنتخبوهم انتم، هؤلاء سيكونون عثرة
أمام نمو كم الروحي والأمني
أتركوا الروح بفرز هده المواهب
وصلوا لهدا
لو ترجعون لأعمال الرسل ستختبرون
دور الروح في نمو الكنيسة وفرز مواهبها
وستزدادون خبرة باختباركم رسالة كورينتوس الأولى

ومن اراد منكم أن يتزوج من فتاة مولودة بالمسيح
مثله فاليصلوا مختبرين مشيئة الرب يسوع
والرب يبارك حياتهم وأولادهم
لسنا اخوتي بحاجة للشكليات


الرب يسوع يحفظكم من كل سوء
ويبارك خدمتكم
صلوا يااخوتي الكتاب المقدس
ولاتملوا
ماران آثا
ماران آثا
ماران آثا
تعال ايها الرب يسوع في
مجيئك الثاني المجيد

واملك على السعودية والخليج
واليمن
 وكل بقاع ألأرض ألى الأبد 

آمين
​*


----------



## Dr_3abkarino (30 أبريل 2009)

هنيئا لكى يا سارة بقد إختصرت الطريق من الصغر ووصلت الى الملكوت إذكرينا أمام المسيح


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 أبريل 2009)

rami shalabi قال:


> *
> 
> 
> ماران آثا
> ...




*آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــن تعال أيها الرب يسوع​*


----------



## shooter (1 مايو 2009)

ان الدين  عند الله  الاسلام

من هو الله ؟؟

في الاسلام :
1 - الله هو الإله الواحد الأحد الفرد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له أي كفؤ احد 

الاستدلالات القرآنية :
قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ (1) اللَّهُ الصَّمَدُ (2) لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ (3) وَلَمْ يَكُن لَّهُ كُفُواً أَحَدٌ (4) (الاخلاص)

2 - وله أسماء أخرى يطلق عليها أسماء الله الحسنى

الاستدلالات القرآنية :
وَلِلّهِ الأَسْمَاء الْحُسْنَى فَادْعُوهُ بِهَا وَذَرُواْ الَّذِينَ يُلْحِدُونَ فِي أَسْمَآئِهِ سَيُجْزَوْنَ مَا كَانُواْ يَعْمَلُونَ ( الأعراف 180) 


في المسيحية : 
الرب الاله هو رب واحد لا شريك له والمسيح رسول من عند الله 

الاستدلالات النصية : 
جاء على لسان موسى في العهد القديم

سفر التثنية 6/4
«اِسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ: الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ.

وأكد على ذلك السيد المسيح في العهد الجديد وبنفس الصيغة 
انجيل مرقس 12/29
فَأَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ:«إِنَّ أَوَّلَ كُلِّ الْوَصَايَا هِيَ: اسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ. الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ.


فلو كان المسيح هو الله كان ليعلنها في هذه المناسبة ويقول 
أن أول الوصايا هي أنه هو الرب الههم الذي أخبر عنه موسى في سفر التثنية 


ونجد ان السيد المسيح بين بشكل أكثر وضوحا من هو الله حينما قال :
انجيل متى 11/25
فِي ذلِكَ الْوَقْتِ أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ: «أَحْمَدُكَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ رَبُّ السَّمَاءِ وَالأَرْضِ، لأَنَّكَ أَخْفَيْتَ هذِهِ عَنِ الْحُكَمَاءِ وَالْفُهَمَاءِ وَأَعْلَنْتَهَا لِلأَطْفَالِ

فمن هو رب السماء والأرض حسب هذا النص ؟؟
هل هو المسيح أم الله الآب ؟؟
فان كان رب السماء والأرض هو الله الآب فمن يكون المسيح ؟؟


في موقف آخر يبين لنا المسيح من هو الله الحقيقي وأيضا يعرفنا بنفسه حينما يقول :

انجيل يوحنا 17/3
وَهذِهِ هِيَ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ: أَنْ يَعْرِفُوكَ أَنْتَ الإِلهَ الْحَقِيقِيَّ وَحْدَكَ وَيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلْتَهُ.


اذن فالله الآب هو الاله الحقيقي وحده وليس يشاركه أحد 
وما يسوع الا مرسل من هذا الاله الحقيقي


----------



## ahmed aly (1 مايو 2009)

احب اقول فى الاول بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ولكم دينكوم ولى دينى صدق الله العظيم

طبعآ واضح من اسمى انى مسلم واعتقد ان فى مصر مسلم ومسيحى كلنا اخوه

لكن انا اعاتب على صاحب الموضوع فى شئ وارجو ان يستوعب  كلامى برحب صدر 


*اولآ  تقول شيطان الإسلام.  اليس من العيب والحرام ان تتلق على دين نزل من عند الله

كلمه شيطان فى دينى الاسلام لا اقدر ان اقول شيطان المسيحيه او اليهوديه لانه حرام بى كل المقايس

ثانيآ اليس من العادى انها اذا تنصرت قتلت  مثل ماهو العادى انها اذا اسلمت مسيحيه قتلت

انت تتكلم مع احترامى لك بكل زيف وكأن هذا الشئ لا يحدث عندكم فى المسيحيه

وسؤال  لى كل مسيحى ماذا ستفعل اذا فى اليوم الثانى وجد اختك مسلمه وتحمل المصحف 

فى مكتبتها  وعلمت بعد ذلك انها اسلمت  ستتطب عليها ام تجلس لى تتفهم ام تتبعها فى دخول الدين 

طبعآ لم تفعل اى شئ من هذا لان الحميه على دينك وعصبيتك وغيرتك ولك كل الحق  

ستتهور والناتج........................  واكبر دليل ادخل اليوتوب وابحث على مسيحيات اسلمو 

او انزل عندنا فى شبرا  وانت تشوف بى أم عينك منزل عائله مسيحيه اسلمت تم حرق المنزل بى الاسره 

اتمنى النشر وعدم المبالغه فى المقالات  وعدم تشبيه اى دين من دين الله مسيحى مسلم يهودى  بتشبيه 

غير جيد 

واعتذر اذا مرورى ازعجكوم *


----------



## محامي مسيحي (1 مايو 2009)

الأخ الفاضل أحمد على
أولا: أشكرك على اسلوبك المهذب بكل المقاييس.
وثانيا:هناك فرق كبير بين مايحدث في حالات فرديه عند اسلام أحد المسيحيين .. وأؤكد أنها حالا فرديه وشخصيه ، وبين الذين يتنصرون .. لأنها ليست حالات فرديه بل أمر اسلامي بالقتل وحد الرده .
فرق شاسع يا أخي الفاضل بين تصرفات شخصيه .. وبين أمر اله المسلمين بالقتل لكل مرتد.


----------



## ahmed aly (1 مايو 2009)

*اخى العزيز محامى مسيحى *

صح ان حكم الرده فى الاسلام هى القتل

ام فى المسحيه انا اجهل ذلك  لكن حتى لو ما كان القتل فأنتم تطبقون ذلك ولكم كل العذر مثلنا 

واتمنى انك تقولى الحكم فى المسيحيه ايه هو ؟

واتمنى ايضآ ان تجبنى على سؤالى فى الرد السابق وهو اذا  وانا اقول اذا اسلم احد اقاربك فماهو موقفك 

وبكل صراحه انا موقفى معروف فى حكم الرده ولا اخجل ولا اتجامل  فى ان اقول  لان وجودى فى هذا المنتدى 

هو للصراحه فقد واحترام الاخرين وعدم  الدخول فى نقاشات اكبر من حجم عقلى او نقاش لا اعلم بى 

حتى لا اضلل احد او اضلل  من احد  واخيرآ اشكرك على ردك المحترم وهى دى اخلاق الانسانيه 

والديانات السمويه الحقيقه واتمنى  ان تقول رائك فى كلمه  شيطان الإسلام[/  

COLOR]. وتتكلم بصراحه عن حكمها  الاخلاقى الوان والدينى ثانيآ


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 مايو 2009)

*ليس هذا منتدى حوارى, نرجو الألتزام بقوانين المنتدى*


----------



## milad hanna (1 مايو 2009)

الاخ احمد على انا هارد على بعض ما جاء فى ردك اولا كلمة لكم دينكم ولى دينى فى بداية الاية يقول ايها الكافرون ثم يكمل لا اعبد ما تعبدون  ثم يكمل ولكم دينكم و لى دينى يعنى هذه الاية مقصود بها الشتيمة لانه يخاطب الكافرون ونحن ليس كفرة  
اما ان يكون ما يحدث عندكم من قتل من يترك الدين هو نفسه ما يحدث عندنا فهذا كذب وافتراء لان من يترك الدين المسيحى ليس نتيجة دراسة وعلم واقتناع بل نتيجة خطف وهتك عرض وتحت التهديد لان الدين الاسلامى ليس فيه شيء يقنع غير المسلم بان ينضم اليه فاذا كان للمسلم جائزة مالية لمن ياتى بمسيحى للاسلام فيكون الحل هو خطف البنات والاسلمة داخل مبنى مباحث امن الدولة 
 لاسلام فلا يوجد مكان للحوار او اعمال العقل هى اوامر وفروض لا تناقش --- يا عزيزى كلكم تقولون اننا نؤمن بالمسيح والمسيحية ولم تقرا الانجيل فكيف تعترف بالمسيحية وانت لم تقرا الانجيل فاذا كان وقتك ضيق فانصحك ان تقرا الموعظة على الجبل وهى موجودة فى انجيل متى الاصحاح 5 - 6 -7 -- ثم بعد ذلك تعالى ونا قشنى فى اى شيء غير واضح --- وشكرا


----------



## مسلم و أفتخر0 (1 مايو 2009)

milad hanna قال:


> الاخ احمد على انا هارد على بعض ما جاء فى ردك اولا كلمة لكم دينكم ولى دينى فى بداية الاية يقول ايها الكافرون ثم يكمل لا اعبد ما تعبدون  ثم يكمل ولكم دينكم و لى دينى يعنى هذه الاية مقصود بها الشتيمة لانه يخاطب الكافرون ونحن ليس كفرة
> اما ان يكون ما يحدث عندكم من قتل من يترك الدين هو نفسه ما يحدث عندنا فهذا كذب وافتراء لان من يترك الدين المسيحى ليس نتيجة دراسة وعلم واقتناع بل نتيجة خطف وهتك عرض وتحت التهديد لان الدين الاسلامى ليس فيه شيء يقنع غير المسلم بان ينضم اليه فاذا كان للمسلم جائزة مالية لمن ياتى بمسيحى للاسلام فيكون الحل هو خطف البنات والاسلمة داخل مبنى مباحث امن الدولة
> لاسلام فلا يوجد مكان للحوار او اعمال العقل هى اوامر وفروض لا تناقش --- يا عزيزى كلكم تقولون اننا نؤمن بالمسيح والمسيحية ولم تقرا الانجيل فكيف تعترف بالمسيحية وانت لم تقرا الانجيل فاذا كان وقتك ضيق فانصحك ان تقرا الموعظة على الجبل وهى موجودة فى انجيل متى الاصحاح 5 - 6 -7 -- ثم بعد ذلك تعالى ونا قشنى فى اى شيء غير واضح --- وشكرا




حاب أعرف ما هو موقفك بعد أن قتل الصلبيون الأمريكان و البريطانيون و الأوربيون....اخواننا المسلمون في العراق و دمروا شعباً بأكمله و خطفوا أبناءه و أكبر دليل سجن أبوغريب الذي يبين الأشياء التي حدثت للمسلمين و كذلك سجن غوانتامو المخصص للمسلمين!!
هل هذا ما يدعو إليه دينكم

ثانياً ما فعله أخو الفتاة من تشويه لوجهها و انا حتى الآن غير راضي بذلك و لا الإسلام يرضى بذلك
و لقد أمرنا الإسلام إذا قتلنا شخصاً أن نحاول بألا نؤلمه و أمرنا بألا نعذب حتى النمل نهانا الإسلام عن تعذيبه
و ما فعله هذا الشخص بأخته كان خاطئاً كان يجب أن يعرف الأشياء التي جعلها ترتد عن دينها و يبين لها الحق من الباطل و ستقتنع لأننا على حق فإن رفضت  فسيتصرف معها شيوخ الدين و عليه أن ينتظر فتوى منهم و ألا يقتلها و إن كان رد الشيوخ هو القتل فمن يقتل هو الشرطة
و بالتأكيد سيلقى هذا الشخص عقابه و أعتقد أن هناك تلفيقاً بالقصة حيث من المستحيل أن تدع الشرطة هذا الرجل بحاله بل سيتم محاكمته على ما فعله من ضرب و تعذيب للفتاة 



و عندي سؤال لماذا تعاتبون المسلمين و لا تعاتبون اليهود و المسيحين على يفعلونه بالمسلمين و لو كان عندي وقت كافي لعرضت جرائم المسيحيون و اليهود و غيرهم بحق المسلمين


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مايو 2009)

*من فضلكوا الالتزام بقوانين القسم والتعليق على الخبر دون فتح  مواضيع للمناقشه ​*


----------



## milad hanna (1 مايو 2009)

الاخ العزيز مسلم وافتخر  لقد ادخلت الدين فى السياسة فالدين ينظم علاقتك بالله من ناحية وباخوتك فى البشرية من ناحية ولكنه لم يدخل فى السياسة ولا اعتقد انه يوجد سياسى فى العالم وضع مبادىء الدين نصب عينيه فى حربه مع عدوه فالسياسى يفعل كل ما يراه يصل به الى الهدف المنشود ولكن انت رحت بعيد ليه  
اولا فى سنة 2009 هاجم عرب فى محافظة المنيا دير ابو فانا تحت حماية السيد المحافظ وسوف يذكر التاريخ موقف الدولة بكل خزى وعار لان ما حدث لرهبان هذا الدير على ايدى المسلمين لن يكون سبب فخر للاسلام  
ثم حدث هجوم على قرية الكشح وقتل عشرين قبطى ليس من قبل يهود ولكن من جيرانهم المسلمين وحتى هذه اللحظة لم يتم القبض على من ارتكبوا هذه الجريمة  
وفى مرة اخرى ايام الرئيس السادات وقعت الفتنة الطائفية بالزاوية الحمراء وقتل من قتل من الاقباط ولم يتم القبض على الجناة 
وايضا فى ايام السادات تم حرق كنيسة قيصرية الريحان تحت رعاية النظام الحاكم وكانت كنيسة اثرية 
اتمنى ان اجد عندك الرد وتظهر لى اين سماحة الاسلام فى هذا ها نحن مضطهدين فى قلب بلادنا وحتى تعرف اكثر الاقباط هم اكثر حبا لبلادهم من المسلمين يكفى انه فى الفترة ما بين حرب 67 حتى حرب سنة 73 لم يتم القبض على جاسوس واحدقبطى بل كان كلهم من المسلمين يا ريت الاقى عندك رد


----------



## أَمَة (1 مايو 2009)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *من فضلكوا الالتزام بقوانين القسم والتعليق على الخبر دون فتح مواضيع للمناقشه ​*


 


أرجوك احتي دونا ان تحذف المشاركات الحوارية من الموضوع.
 يكفي فاطمة أنها قتلت على يد اخيها مرة وفازت بإكليك المجد 
فلا يليق بعد ذلك أن تذبح كل يوم في مشاركات من هذا النوع 
لأنها الآن مع خالقها رب المجد واله السماوات والأرض كل ما فيها

الأخ المهذب أحمد علي... اليك هذا الرابط لتعرف الرأي المسيحي في من يترك دينه.

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1320940#post1320940


----------



## joseph maged (4 مايو 2009)

الله يقبلك في ملكوته ايتها الحبيبه ساره صلي من اجلنا نحن لكي نلتقي نحن ايضا بالمسيح يسوح في ملكوت السموات بالتسابيح والالحان السمائيه


----------



## ahmed aly (5 مايو 2009)

مرسى ( أمـه )  ع الرابط


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (5 مايو 2009)

موش عارف بجد اقول ايه غير ياريت يكون عندنا ايمانك وانتى الان فى حضن الملاكة والقدسين 
فرحنا فى فردوس النعيم اذكرينا امام عرش رب المجد


----------



## أَمَة (8 مايو 2009)

شكرا يا 
*جوزيف ماجد*
ويا *تامر ابن البابا*
على تسجيل مروركم في صفحة استشهاد الاخت فاطمة المطيري/*سارا*
صلوات القديسين معكم​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (12 مايو 2009)

*دين المحبه والسلام2:استشهاد المتنصرة فاطمة بنت محمد بن عثمان المطيري من بريدة بالسعودية*

*استشهاد المتنصرة فاطمة بنت محمد بن عثمان المطيري من بريدة بالسعودية و أخوها يضربها حتى الموت يحرق وجهها و يقطع لسانها و يشوه جثتها و الشرطة تتكتم على الحادث!!...

هل هذا هو الدين السمح ؟؟ 

- هل هذه هي حرية الاختيار ؟؟

- هل هذا التصرف الوحشي و البربري هو ترجمة مؤتمرات حوارات الأديان ؟؟

-هل هذا العمل الإجرامي البشع و البربري و الشيطاني هو ترجمة لآية لا إكراه بالدين ؟؟!...

استشهدت الشابة السعودية فاطمة المطيري من مدينة بريدة السعودية - منطقة القصيم - طالبة بكلية الصحافة و الإعلام - المعروفة ضمن ملتقى مسيحيي الخليج باسم سارة و ضمن منتدى المسيحيين العرب باسم رانيا... 
القاتل هو أخوها الذي ضربها حتى الموت ، بعد أن وجد صورة الصليب و قصائد مسيحية باللغة العامية السعودية على حاسبها المحمول ليلة 30 حزيران بعد مناقشة حادة مع الاهل صارحتهم فيها بانها تحولت للمسيحية بعد أن سئمت من الازدواجية في حياتها و قد تم الاتصال بإحدى زميلاتها بكلية الصحافة والإعلام و التأكد من الخبر...

و قد قام أخوها بحرق وجهها و تشويه معالمها ، و الأسوأ من هذا موقف الشرطة السعودية التي تجاهلت جريمة القتل و تكتمت عليها ، إننا نضع هذه الجريمة النكراء أمام الرأي العام السعودي وهيئة حقوق الإنسان السعودية و كل المدافعين عن حرية الرأي و كل من يحترم الروح الإنسانية كي يتم كشف تفاصيل الجريمة و محاكمة المجرم و كل من تورط بهذه العمل الإرهابي الجبان والحاقد...

رسالة من صديقتها توضح ما حصل 

انا مسلمه صحيح لكني لم اقبل بهذا التصرف ..... الطائش بقتل صديقة ### ... 

انا - ### - صديقة فاطمه بنت محمد بن عثمان المطيري البالغه من العمر 26 عام التي ماتت قبل عشرة ايام على يد اخوها الذي يعمل بهيئة الامر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر , ومدرس التربيه الاسلامية ...

هي ليست طالبه بالاعلام كانت تدرس بالاعلام , و تعمل معلمه باحد المدارس ، انا ####... 

هي كانت تدرس بالاعلام قبل اختيارها التدريس أنه الاسهل وظيفيا ً ولا يوجد به اختلاط ؟ ...

انا صديقتها من#### , والجريمه وقعت بالشرقيه وليست بالقصيم . كما اخبرني اقاربي بأن فاطمه تعرضت للحرق بظهرها ووجهها وقطع لسانها ....

لذلك انا ثائره جدا عليهم ...

فاطمه هي من القصيم وكانت تعيش بالشرقيه وتتردد على مدينتها من فتره لفتره .. حتى قررت الاستقرار بالقصيم بعد ان طلبت نقل للتدريس بمدينتها " بريده " شمال الرياض ... 

أما الجريمه فوقعت بالشرقيه عند زيارتها لها ...

المرحومه كانت جميله جدا وخلوقه ومهذبه وذات شعر اسود طويل جدا ً, ولم يتوقع احد انها صارت نصرانيه ...

لان الموضوع اصلا تم التعتيم عليه عائليا ً لكني عرفت من قبل بعض الاهل وانا حزينه جدا عليها ولم استطيع النوم منذ ان علمت بمقتلها ...

كانت تتهرب من الزواج لان ابوها اجبرها من الزواج بشخص اخر ولكنها رفضت واصرت على الرفض اعتقد ان سبب رفضها هو تنصرها ...

بعضكم يقول عمرها 23 وهذا ليس صحيح عادة فاطمه بأن لا تخبر احد بعمرها الحقيقي..عمرها 26 سنه ...

والسلام عليكم###

هذا رابط لمقطع شهيدة المسيحية فاطمة المطيرية ضحية الاجرام والارهاب الاسلامي.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KifJEBMnZ54​*


----------



## grges monir (12 مايو 2009)

*رد: دين المحبه والسلام2:استشهاد المتنصرة فاطمة بنت محمد بن عثمان المطيري من بريدة بالسعودية*

ياراجل دة كلام برضة تكتبة دة حتى بيقولوا ان الاسلام مشتق من السلام
واضح طبعا فى اللى كتبتتة ازاى هو دين رحمة وسلام
ربنا يرحمنا من دموية هذا الدين الزائف
ميرسى كوبتك لنقلك هذا الخبر مع انة محزن جدا
عزاؤنا انهاالان فى حضن المسيح


----------



## ponponayah (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: دين المحبه والسلام2:استشهاد المتنصرة فاطمة بنت محمد بن عثمان المطيري من بريدة بالسعودية*

اوووووووووووووووووو 
ازاى اخوها يعمل فيها كدا 
ياربى الناس دى اية الجهل عامى عنيهم
ربنا يرحمها 
ميرسى على الخبر


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: دين المحبه والسلام2:استشهاد المتنصرة فاطمة بنت محمد بن عثمان المطيري من بريدة بالسعودية*

*ربنا يرحمنا من التخلف ويفتح عقولهم 


شكرا على الخبر الرب يباركك ​*


----------



## GogoRagheb (13 مايو 2009)

شكرا للخبر

ربنا يرحمها
وينيح روحها​


----------



## كرم العراق (12 يونيو 2009)

*ارجوا زيارة هذا الموضوع في منتدى ارض شنعار الذي اشتركت به الشهيدة من قبل ان تؤمن و ارجوا قراءة الحوار الرائع بينها و بين اخونا الحبيب الجهاد الحسن *


*




**قصتي مع الشهيدة فاطمة المطيري من السعودية*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا على تلك الدرر الثمينة, ربنا يبارك حياتك, واستأذنك بوضع الحوار كاملا فى قسم الشهادات*


----------



## كرم العراق (20 يونيو 2009)

طبعا ممكن لكن مع وضع رابط الموضوع كمصدر


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يونيو 2009)

*


كرم العراق قال:



			طبعا ممكن لكن مع وضع رابط الموضوع كمصدر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بالطبع لا مانع من وضع الرابط*


----------



## aboemerah1 (24 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يرحمها ويكفر سيئاتها


----------



## david.dodey (7 يوليو 2009)

هنيئا لكى ياساره اكليل الشهاده فى احضان القديسين++++ يهنانا بيسوع الحى


----------



## GamiL (8 يوليو 2009)

اتعجب كثيرا يا اخوتي علي الانسان حين يعيش بمكيالين فيكيل لامر ما ان كان لصاحه بشئ و ان كان لصالح غيره بعكسه
يعيش بقلبين قلب يرحم من هم في صفه و قلب يقسو جدا و ببشاعة علي من ليسوا في صفه
حتي اولئك الذين يرحمهم اليوم من الممكن ان اختلفت المصالح ان يعود فيقول هؤلاء يستحقوا كل القسوة مثلما فعل و يفعل المسلمون مع انفسهم و مع غيرهم
فبينهم و بين انفسهم يظهروا شفقة مصطنعة تختفي فور تعارض المصالح حتي لو كانوا اخوة او ابناء فمن الجائز قتلهم و لاراحة الضمير نعطي مخدر اسمه دمه حلال فيجوز لنا فعل اي شئ و لا نشعر بالندم
اجمل المفارقات حينما رايت امس الفيديو الخاص بقرية جرجس في بني سويف و كيف حرق المسلمون مزارع و سيارات و بيوت مسيحيين و تعدوا علي الاطفال و البنات بالضرب بالحجارة فوق الرؤس و هم الان اموات احياء و الدم يسيل من وجوههم
و في نفس الوقت علي قناه الجزيرة المصريين يحتشدون امام سفارة المانيا يتسائلون عن مقتل الطبيبة المسلمة بيد الماني و يقولوا اين حرية الاديان ...اين حرية الاديان
انا ايضا اسألكم ... اين حرية الاديان
هل هي لكم فقط ام للجميع
هل كل قساوة قلوبكم هذه نتخيل معها ان هذه القلوب بداخلها اله حقيقي يستحق الاحترام و العبادة ام وحش يجب ان نخشاه فقط
كيف يمكن لاخ عاش عمره مع اخته ان تتجرأ يداه و تقتل اخته 
اني كلما رأيت افعالكم اشكر كثيرا الهي يسوع المسيح علي محبته و تفضله علي بنعمة المسيحية
و أسأله ان يجعلني اهلا لها


----------



## david.dodey (8 يوليو 2009)

ده صليبك رافع راسى وقيامتك سر خلاصى اسيبك واروح لمين منته سددت الدين(مقدرش اعيش من غيرك)    عدنى ياسيدى للوقوف بين يديك


----------



## boshra_samy (9 يوليو 2009)

يا بختك يا ساره يا رتنى كنت مكانك


----------



## jclsoww (9 يوليو 2009)

الأخت المرحومة سارة (فاطمة المطيري) هي مثال الشهادة حيث أصبحت ضحية بريئة و شهيدة علي يد أقرب أقربائها الذي تغذى على التعاليم الإرهابية المحمدية التي يزرعها في الإنسان البعيد عن نور رب المجد


----------



## pocy cat (12 يوليو 2009)

الف مبروك لساره اكليل الخلاص واكليل الاستشهاد
بس هو فين "لكم دينكم ولى دينى"ولا هو كلام وبس حرام عليهم البنت ملحقتش تتهنى بحياتها الجديدة


----------



## antonius (3 أغسطس 2009)

يا جماعة....
اليوم يصادف ذكرى السنة لاستشهاد اختنا سارة السعودية...
...
نطلب منها ان تصلي لاجلنا...ونقول..ستضلين شمعة تنيرين وسط الظلام...ومهما كثر الظلام ..فانه لا يقوى على اطفاء شمعة بل ان الشمعة تبدده


----------



## antonius (3 أغسطس 2009)

ارفع ذكراها بالقصيدة التي كتبت..بعد سماعي الخبر المحزن

بنتٌ مسلمةُ كانت وحيدةً    ........+.........في بلدٍ يحاربُ الربَ واسمه 
في السعودية ارضُ الحجاز   .......+.........              حيثُ الحياةَ بلا انجيلٍ ولا توراه
حيثُ السيف المحمدي       ........+..........   يضرب       بكل عنفٍ وقسوةٍ وسفاه 
فتحت قلبها للربِ ومَحبته..........+..........                وآمنت بالمسيحِ رباً واله
قَبلَت بالرب فاديا ومخلصا      ..........+...........                وسكتت عن ايمانها والاله
ٍٍٍٍٍٍٍ
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

وفي يومٍ ما عادت تحتمل     ...........+..........                فصارحت اهلها بالحقيقة 
قالت لهم ربي يسوع الاله   ..........+........                وانا عن محمدكم بعيدة
وانا سأعبدهُ ما حييت        ............+............                       وسأجرع لأجل مجده المُرّة
في دولةِ الاضطهادِ قالتها     ............+..........                  وامامَ مَن لا عقول لهم المَرّة
فصرخت الصحراء وغرقت بالمياه...........+...........      صرخ الروح القدس من داخل الفتاة

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

فاطمةٌ إسمُها منذ الطفولة   ........+..........               أصبح بنت المسيح الرب
عرفت نِهايتها ومَصيرها   ولكنها.........+......... َتقدمت بثباتٍ خلاب
وضعت نوراً في وجه الوحوش  .........+.........          فارتعبوا واختبأوا خلف النقاب
شمعةً في بلادِ الظلمةِ أشعَلت .........+.........       وستضل مشتعلةً في السراب
لن يطفئ مجد المسيح أحدا     .........+..........          ولا حتى سيف محمدٍ الغراب

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

ضربوها عذبوها قتلوها ذبحوها    ..........+..........                اهلها بكل وحشية وغباء 
مريضون بمرضٍ الإسلامُ يُدعى    ............+............                 حيث سفك الدَمِ عقيدتهم بَدَل الإخاء
حيث يقتل الأخ اخته بوحشيةٍ       ............+............     فما بالكم؟ وما هذا الداء!
فأي عقل وأي اله هذا !            .............+..............                            ليس يقدر الا على قتل الضعفاء
ولكنها لم تتألم لم تَصرُخ بل        ...........+...........         فَرِحة        تغني لِملقى ربَّ البهاء
ضربةٌ بعد ضربةٌ واخرى            ............+.............                               دمٌ يسيل ووجه علاه الشقاء
شقاءٌ في الدنيا لقت بسبب إسمه      .............+.........            ولكن قلبها ينبض بالحبِ والعطاء
بحارٌ إحترقت عند رجليها تلتهب         ..........+.........                    تَصرخُ البِحارُ ما هذا الهُراء ؟
أدينٌ هذا ام إجرامٌ  وحرب وقتال ؟        ............+...........                أربٌ هذا أم إنّهُ جبانٌ وربُّ بلاء!
سينتهي عصر الشر هذا وسيكون       ...........+...........                  نور الربّ فوق الحجر الأسود عاليٌّ مُضاء 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

شهيدة المسيح أنتي وبِنته       ...........+..........              دَمُكي مباركٌ في ملكوتِ الربِّ موجود
بعقلكي فُقتي خداع محمدٍ       ...........+...........         وقبلتي الرب وقهرتي كل الوجود
لن يهم إن ضربوكي..ان قتلوكي      ...........+............المهم انكي بين القديسين تعيشين الخلود
شهيدةٌ سيذكركي العالمُ كله        ............+...........                 من أوائل من ماتوا لأجله في دولة آل سعود
شَهيدة تهلّل بِكي السّماء ...............+............... يَرقصون ويُرنّمون لأجلكي يا مَن كسرتي لأجل المسيح كل حدود

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## david.dodey (3 أغسطس 2009)

الثلج هدية الشتاء .. والشمس هدية الصيف .. والزهور هدية الربيع .. وأنتى هدية المسيح


----------



## habeb1969 (13 أغسطس 2009)

مبارك الرب يسوع المسيح 
طوباك يا ساره لانك بين احضان المسيح الان  اصلي بان الرب يسوع يشرق بنوره على الامه وسديستخدم اولاده لخلاص نفوس سعوديين لان الرب قادر ولا يعثر عليه امر 
والاه السلام يهديكم  امين


----------



## david.dodey (13 أغسطس 2009)

ساراقبك من بعيد دون ان تشعري ..

لارضي ما بالنفس لك من اشواقي !!

اعدك اني سابتسم لك من بعيد 

عندما يجتاحني الحنين لصوتك وتتسمر اجزائي 

ساذكرك انا وقلمي واكتبها (( احبك )) يا من ضحيتى من اجل ملك الملوك


----------



## ممدوح جلاب (17 أغسطس 2009)

لأَنَّنَا إِنْ عِشْنَا فَلِلرَّبِّ نَعِيشُ وَإِنْ مُتْنَا فَلِلرَّبِّ نَمُوتُ. فَإِنْ عِشْنَا وَإِنْ مُتْنَا فَلِلرَّبِّ نَحْنُ
فاطمة, يا عروس المسيح, يا باكورة شهداء السعودية

هى استحقت أن تلقاه, وتبذر أول بذار الأستشهاد فى أراضى السعودية, وستكون السعودية للمسيح بدماء شهدائها, وها هى الباكورة

:smi411:​


----------



## david.dodey (17 أغسطس 2009)

صدقت فيما قلت اخى الحبيب نعم هى الان فى احضان القديسين والشهداء فهنيئا لها


----------



## amir.sandra (20 أغسطس 2009)

لي الحياة هي المسيح والموت هو ربح يا هناها بيسوع ----- انا مسيحية مؤمنة بس خجلت من نفسي ومن ايماني لما قريت قصة الشهيدة سارة وعرفت اد ايه محبتي ليسوع فاترة صلو لأجل ضعفي


----------



## david.dodey (20 أغسطس 2009)

مسيحى حلو دوقتوا حلو حلقوا حلاوه وكله حلو مبارك اسمك


----------



## راشي (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*طوباك ياسارا وهنيئا لكي بالعريس السماوى

اطلبي من اجلي ضعفي امام رب المجد....

*


----------



## david.dodey (21 سبتمبر 2009)

المحبة مش كلمة حلوة وشوية دموع,المحبة مش شجرة من غير فروع,المحبة مبدأ وعن المبدأ مفيش رجوع 
المحبة لما أتجسدت صارت يسوع


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*اقول ايه بس انا انهرت بالبكاء 
بجد حرام الاسلام دة دة مش دين دول وحوش بجد
بامانه وحوش 
ربنا يرحمنا
يابختك ياسارة حبيبتى 
بجد يابختها*


----------



## صوت الرب (24 سبتمبر 2009)

King Man قال:


> ليرحمها الرب ويسكنها في النعيم السماوي​


آميــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------

